# knitting tea party - 2 march '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13

Wasnt it just new years day  goodness  the first of march already. Our downunders have entered their fall and we are soon to enjoy our first day of spring. Im hoping there will be a little warmth coming along with it  we certainly could use it.

I have two bird feeders plus a suet feeder outside my window  hanging in the lilac tree. The tree is full of birds waiting their turn  or maybe they are just sitting there taking in the sights. I need to get some thistle seed this weekend  ran out. 

I think my one cat is slated to become a barn cat again. Survivor has three times peed in my bed  at least it didnt reach the mattress but she ruined one of my pillows. Im not sure what her problem is  the weather hasnt been that bad that she should mind going out. She was gently helped outdoors a while ago  probably has no idea why she it still outside even though she has been scratching to be let back in. I suppose I should get a litter box for the winter months  Im just not sure where I would put it. Its not that I mind doing the laundry  I just dont want her to ruin anything more. A pillow is easy to replace unlike another futon  they have gotten quite expensive since I pain ten dollars for one many moons ago.

The recipe that follows I got from Phyllis  she has brought it several times  the latest being the super bowl party we had. Anyhow  Heidi says it is a weight watchers recipe  and it is so good  I had three helpings. 

Strawberry Parfait

The original recipe calls for a 9x13 or bigger pan. Phyllis has a straight sided bowl that is up on a little pedestal  the bowl part being maybe six or seven inches tall  the parfait looks very good in it being the bowl is clear glass.

One angel food cake  Phyllis said a homemade one is almost too much  she thought the recipe had a store boughten one in mind.

Tear angel food cake into pieces and put on bottom of container.

Beat together just like pudding  2 cups milk, 2 small boxes vanilla pudding and 1 pint soft vanilla ice cream and pour mixture over cake.

Mix 2 cups boiling water and 1 six ounce box strawberry jello until jello is dissolved. Add 1 10oz bag of frozen strawberries and let stand until almost set and then pour it over the pudding.

Top with whip cream when ready to serve.

The longer it sets the better it is.

Phyllis also suggested you could buy a pound box of strawberries at the store  slice them into small bites and sugar them. After they have drawn their juice you can add them to the jello. She said not to just slice them into the jello  you need the juice.

To make it a bit more weight watcher friendly she used sugar free pudding and jello  I suppose you could use lite frozen whipped cream which name escapes me right now.

Anyhow  this is a very yummy desert  I bet you will have a second helping.

It has been a while since we have seen the sun  it tries to burn through but the overcast is just too much. It always seems to feel colder when there is no real sunshine whether it is windy or not. Very damp too with all the rain we have had. The one good thing is that it adds to the water table and the ponds are getting filled back up. Hopefully the drought we experienced last summer will not repeat itself this year.

Im not sure who said the real man dont eat quiche  I love quiche  I will stand in line for a piece of good quiche. I could eat the whole thing of this:

Broccoli, Potato and Bacon Quiche

1 bag (19oz) green giant frozen roasted potatoes with broccoli and cheese sauce. Personally I would have a little extra broccoli to throw in.

One pie crust  buy it for pity sakes  remember  you are getting hungary.

4 eggs

2 cups whipping cream  I think they have lite  but how can you have whipping cream without the fat?

7 slices bacon  cooked, crumbled  about 1/3 cup  I would definitely add more.

1 cup finely shredded parmesan cheese (4oz)

1 cup finely shredded cheddar cheese (4oz)

½ teaspoon dried basil leaves

½ teaspoon parsley flakes

1/8 teaspoon salt  again I would use sea salt

1 teaspoon finely chpped fresh chives

Heat oven to 350 degrees.

Prepare potatoes and broccoli and cheese sauce in microwave as directed on bag.

Put pie crust in 9inch pie plate  or quiche pan if you have one

In large bowl beat eggs and whipping cream with wire whisk until well blended  stir in cooked potato mixture and remaining ingredients except the chives. Pour filling into crust lined pan  spread evenly and sprinkle chives over filling.

Bake 30/40 minutes or until edge of filling is light golden brown and knife inserted in center comes out clean. Let stand five minutes before serving.

I think I could eat half of this or maybe it is because I havent eaten yet today  beginning to feel a little eleven oclockish.

Still have not heard from heather  I assume I would have heard had she not made it back from California safely. Have no idea when she wants to come pick up Sadie  or maybe I have another dog to take care of. Oye!!!!

Heidi is not feeling good again  nauseous  hope it ends soon  not fun anytime but double bad when one is pregnant. The baby has been swimming laps lately.

I had best get on the ball  its five oclock  no time for spell check.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope Heidi is feeling better soon--nausea is hard to deal with for me, so I really sympathize. 

I only have tuna and cheese in the house for protein, so I'm thinking about a tuna melt sandwich for supper...we'll see.

Tonight I hope to get some knitting of one sort or another done--maybe work on my Edwina while I work out the other new design in my head. I'm still waiting on my yarn! The tracking says it's in Denver, so I hope it won't be too much longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Definite starter here , Sam for the quiche- we won't have strawberries at a sensible price for 10 months! I do hope Heidi feels better soon! Odd if Heather does not fetch her dog! lol,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like here Sorlenna. I mixed cooked tiny shell pasta, cream of mushroom soup, can of peas, milk and tuna. topped it all with cheddar cheese and just popped it into the oven.



Sorlenna said:


> I hope Heidi is feeling better soon--nausea is hard to deal with for me, so I really sympathize.
> 
> I only have tuna and cheese in the house for protein, so I'm thinking about a tuna melt sandwich for supper...we'll see.
> 
> Tonight I hope to get some knitting of one sort or another done--maybe work on my Edwina while I work out the other new design in my head. I'm still waiting on my yarn! The tracking says it's in Denver, so I hope it won't be too much longer!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Strawberry parfait sounds perfect Sam and I'll pass on the broccoli and substitute another veggie for it. I am so glad the day is almost over. You all got real chatty on me today and I have a lot to catch up on when I get home. See you later!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like here Sorlenna. I mixed cooked tiny shell pasta, cream of mushroom soup, can of peas, milk and tuna. topped it all with cheddar cheese and just popped it into the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We ate the last of the noodles last night--I thought about casserole first but then realized there's no pasta.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13
> 
> Wasnt it just new years day  goodness  the first of march already. Our downunders have entered their fall and we are soon to enjoy our first day of spring. Im hoping there will be a little warmth coming along with it  we certainly could use it.
> 
> ...


OMG Thank you!!! Strawberry recipe right up my alley....LOL For anyone that doesn't know that was my nickname when I was younger because I couldn't get enough of them. Thank you Sam and Phyllis for the recipes.

I hope everyone is doing well.

lurker I think of you so much and hope all are doing better.

Sam I'm happy your computer is better and you are able to host. Thank you.

I wish you all happiness and will try to do better on posting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I love just about any kind of quiche and the dessert sounds divine. Will have to try these both. Hope Heidi gets to feeling better soon. Pray for her and the pregnancy nightly.

Poor Southern Gal...will also be lifting her and family up in prayers. She, as have others here, had a difficult winter.

Sending healing energy to all in need. 

I've been working on my Adult Surprise Jacket in the workshop all day and now am stuck and awaiting a response from the instructors before proceeding. This has really been a good workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would frozen berries be too expensive?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Definite starter here , Sam for the quiche- we won't have strawberries at a sensible price for 10 months! I do hope Heidi feels better soon! Odd if Heather does not fetch her dog! lol,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorlenna if you have any rice you can do it using rice instead.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon. 
For those whom have had a hectic week.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope Heidi feels a lot better soon, Sam. Your strawberry parfait sounds a lot like our trifle - a layer each of sponge fingers, fruit, jelly and custard, then topped with cream. I'm off to bed now as I'm tired (not having slept well again last night) and it's 10.30pm here. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening and I'll see you all in my morning. Night night!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwenie, i will be right there! Love tuna casserole. The green of the yarn I posted is actually much darker more of an emerald green , really rich in color with a bit of sheen to it. I love the copper colors in the pot, goes with the colors in my living g room.

Prayers for Southern Gal and her family.

Sorry to hear that Heidi is again, hard enough being pregnant without being sick. I was very fortunate I did not have even one day of sickness with any of my 3 boys.

The desert sounds yummy, I'll pass on the quiche allergies.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Finally remembered about the new KTP! I'm actually posting early.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorlenna if you have any rice you can do it using rice instead.


Oh, good idea! May try that.

Caren, I am totally in agreement with your kitty there!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so funny! thanks for the laught NanaCaren.


NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll set a place for you PupLover! Anyone else is welcome too. LOL



Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, i will be right there! Love tuna casserole. The green of the yarn I posted is actually much darker more of an emerald green , really rich in color with a bit of sheen to it. I love the copper colors in the pot, goes with the colors in my living g room.
> 
> Prayers for Southern Gal and her family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> would frozen berries be too expensive?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


They don't quite have the same zing! and they are about $5 to$7 for about 250g which does put them beyond reach- it is no. 1 priority to save to get to see Fale!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna if you have any rice you can do it using rice instead.
> ...


That has been my week.



Gweniepooh said:


> that is so funny! thanks for the laught NanaCaren.
> 
> Just had to post it, as it seemed to fit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, the end of the week just got better--my yarn is here! Woot!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


Sam, I'm so sorry for Heidi and not feeling good. I was so lucky with all three of my children I didn't have any sickness and I feel for those who did.

Caren love the picture! LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, the end of the week just got better--my yarn is here! Woot!


Lucky you I have jsut ordered mine today for the baby slumber bag.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you have a great night's sleep kate - sending you soothing sleepytime energy.

sam



KateB said:


> Hope Heidi feels a lot better soon, Sam. Your strawberry parfait sounds a lot like our trifle - a layer each of sponge fingers, fruit, jelly and custard, then topped with cream. I'm off to bed now as I'm tired (not having slept well again last night) and it's 10.30pm here. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening and I'll see you all in my morning. Night night!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, the end of the week just got better--my yarn is here! Woot!
> ...


I ordered last Friday, and I knew because I got free shipping it would take a bit longer, but I still get impatient. :XD: I hope yours comes quickly, too.

What is everyone working on this week?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

picture sorlenna - we need a picture.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Ah, the end of the week just got better--my yarn is here! Woot!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - i love this picture - saved it in my animal pictures file.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?


Thank you NanaCaren, I just feel frustrated but at least I can get out of a chair and do the housework a little at a time Yahoo. I got the dusting done and two loads of wash going. So It's been productive. DH like creamed Tuna on toast so I'll make that for him and it will make him Happy Happy Happy.
If you want to know how I make it.

I make a roue of butter and flour
Mix in slowly milk ( you can use non-fat if you want,doesn't matter ) Until it is somewhat thick like gravy then put in a can of drained tuna. Salt and pepper to taste.
Then spoon over toast. DH like a piece of American cheese on the toast first before the tuna goes on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?
> ...


Simple- but scrummy sounding with the cheese! i would use our 'mousetrap' cheddar (mice by the way eat PB, and don't trigger the trap, I have discovered)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?
> ...


 I understand the frustration. Glad to hear you can get around a little bit. The creamed tuna sounds good, will have to try it for the grandsons.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


i have discovered this as well, I was not happy either. I discovered they like nuttella too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - i love this picture - saved it in my animal pictures file.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:  it is now the screen saver on my iPad


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I make a roue of butter and flour
> Mix in slowly milk ( you can use non-fat if you want,doesn't matter ) Until it is somewhat thick like gravy then put in a can of drained tuna. Salt and pepper to taste.
> Then spoon over toast. DH like a piece of American cheese on the toast first before the tuna goes on.


That does sound good, also! I will have to go and rummage in the kitchen and then decide.



thewren said:


> picture sorlenna - we need a picture.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I just got a quick shot. I hope this will make both shawls--we shall see as I embark on the adventure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I am working on a sweater, Oh my that is it for the moment as I have finished the rest this week. Will start the baby summer bag a soon as the yarn is in.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Strawberry, glad you are back and getting around some.



NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Simple- but scrummy sounding with the cheese! i would use our 'mousetrap' cheddar (mice by the way eat PB, and don't trigger the trap, I have discovered)
> ...


I have always used bread--I smush it down onto the trap, and if it dries out, it's very hard for the mice to get it off without tugging and snapping the trap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful colors sorlenna - i love the blue and purple.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I make a roue of butter and flour
> ...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Your cat issue is one that I have had to deal with, too. I have a few cats and am so tired of cleaning the liter box. When I was growing up, we never used cat boxes. But, we had a large, drafty, 3-story house with a basement. In the back wing of the basement was a totally unfinished, dirt floor. That is where the cats were doing their thing. And all this time I thought they went outside. Our cats have used the bathtub and although that sounds gross, it actually is much easier to clean up, and sanitize, than bedding, rugs or odd counter tops - don't ask, I'm still puzzling over a few odd places. I try to be vigilant and have probably defused a few potential altercations with my furry buddies, but things happen. Animals get sick and throw up, projectile vomiting, but I spare you the details. Just knowing that fellow cat-people understand and appreciate your angst may make you smile. Are you smiling?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13
> 
> Wasnt it just new years day  goodness  the first of march already. Our downunders have entered their fall and we are soon to enjoy our first day of spring. Im hoping there will be a little warmth coming along with it  we certainly could use it.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear Heidi is nauseous again..my great niece is pregnant, about 3 months. She said it for the first time last week, if she 'smelled stink' (as she put it!) or anything just looked like it would stink, she threw up!! Hope our mommies-to-be are soon over the nausea!(sp!)
Sorry to hear one of your kitties doesn't understand about NOT peeing on your bed. I don't know how you make out without a litter pan....but since we live in the city, our cats have always been inside cats so we didn't have a choice. Their litter pan is in the bathroom.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am smiling mrs b - i hate having her outside - will have to let her back inside - my cats and dogs get away with more than my children ever did and they will be the first to tell you - although they got away with plenty. lol

and i am so glad you joined us at the knitting tea party - hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon -we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we would love to see you so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



MrsB said:


> Your cat issue is one that I have had to deal with, too. I have a few cats and am so tired of cleaning the liter box. When I was growing up, we never used cat boxes. But, we had a large, drafty, 3-story house with a basement. In the back wing of the basement was a totally unfinished, dirt floor. That is where the cats were doing their thing. And all this time I thought they went outside. Our cats have used the bathtub and although that sounds gross, it actually is much easier to clean up, and sanitize, than bedding, rugs or odd counter tops - don't ask, I'm still puzzling over a few odd places. I try to be vigilant and have probably defused a few potential altercations with my furry buddies, but things happen. Animals get sick and throw up, projectile vomiting, but I spare you the details. Just knowing that fellow cat-people understand and appreciate your angst may make you smile. Are you smiling?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we live in the country and they have almost three acres they can go poop/pea in - and actually they are all really good about doing just that. sure - there is the occassional accident and i can deal with that - but for some reason survivor thinks she doesn't need to go out - maybe a little come to jesus talk will help. she has just spent most of the day outside - probably feels picked on and will wet somewhere just to get back.

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear one of your kitties doesn't understand about NOT peeing on your bed. I don't know how you make out without a litter pan....but since we live in the city, our cats have always been inside cats so we didn't have a choice. Their litter pan is in the bathroom.
> > JuneK


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13
> 
> Wasnt it just new years day  goodness  the first of march already. Our downunders have entered their fall and we are soon to enjoy our first day of spring. Im hoping there will be a little warmth coming along with it  we certainly could use it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam for the Recipes. Both sound really good. Hope Heidi feels better soon. Looks like you need to find a spot for a litter box. I have an outside cat that comes in to visit so I keep one in the laundry room all the time.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like here Sorlenna. I mixed cooked tiny shell pasta, cream of mushroom soup, can of peas, milk and tuna. topped it all with cheddar cheese and just popped it into the oven.
> ...


Rice will work in place of pasta. Tastes just as good too.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


Oh my! Hope I don't look that bad today!!!!!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Hope Heidi feels a lot better soon, Sam. Your strawberry parfait sounds a lot like our trifle - a layer each of sponge fingers, fruit, jelly and custard, then topped with cream. I'm off to bed now as I'm tired (not having slept well again last night) and it's 10.30pm here. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening and I'll see you all in my morning. Night night!


Night KateB. Hope you have a good night.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder if my head has just caved in!! I was reading the recipe and my mind isn't grasping anything. Bed do you think?? Good night, loves. I'll be back in the morning, all being well and as my dear friend Finbar would say 'if you had two heads, you'd be twice as stupid'. 

Love prayers and strength to all, especially those facing the dark hours of the coming night. With much affection.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear Heidi is nauseous again..my great niece is pregnant, about 3 months. She said it for the first time last week, if she 'smelled stink' (as she put it!) or anything just looked like it would stink, she threw up!! Hope our mommies-to-be are soon over the nausea!(sp!)
Sorry to hear one of your kitties doesn't understand about NOT peeing on your bed. I don't know how you make out without a litter pan....but since we live in the city, our cats have always been inside cats so we didn't have a choice. Their litter pan is in the bathroom.
JuneK[/quote]

When I was pregnant with Jamie my now BIL would think it funny to open a jar of garlic as soon as I walked into the room. One whiff and was instantly sick. It was not fun at all as I loved garlic.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?
> ...


That sounds good. Have never tried it. Will have to make soon. Thank you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Recipes sound great! I love quiche, too, but I don't ever make it because I would eat the whole thing.

I hope Heidi feels better soon. That is so difficult to do anything when you feel bad.

We had a litter box for our cats. I just think it is too dangerous for them to go outside. DD has now taken the cat, and I admit that I don't miss the litter box. I do miss Oliver though. He has adjusted to the move and actually seems happier.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I make a roue of butter and flour
> ...


Can't wait to see. Love the colors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, yes, I had a rather...unpleasant...cat gift waiting for me yesterday morning when I woke up. It's awful when they hack things up. 

I put on fried potatoes instead--had an onion that needs using--and will see if it will be creamed tuna or grilled cheese when he gets home, as that doesn't take long.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> I wonder if my head has just caved in!! I was reading the recipe and my mind isn't grasping anything. Bed do you think?? Good night, loves. I'll be back in the morning, all being well and as my dear friend Finbar would say 'if you had two heads, you'd be twice as stupid'.
> 
> Love prayers and strength to all, especially those facing the dark hours of the coming night. With much affection.


Have a good night Valerie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds yummy Strawberry. I'll try that next time.


Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds yummy Strawberry. I'll try that next time.


Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Recipes sound great! I love quiche, too, but I don't ever make it because I would eat the whole thing.
> 
> I hope Heidi feels better soon. That is so difficult to do anything when you feel bad.
> 
> We had a litter box for our cats. I just think it is too dangerous for them to go outside. DD has now taken the cat, and I admit that I don't miss the litter box. I do miss Oliver though. He has adjusted to the move and actually seems happier.


Make individual quiche and freeze the extra ones. They make for excellent lazy day meals. I do that with many different meals this way the teens can have what they want.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice haul Sorlenna. I think I have some of each of those...Need to check what's on sale there tonight but will wait to buy until after tomorrow's yarn crawl.



Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I make a roue of butter and flour
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Making mini quiche sounds like a good idea NanaCaren. I recently got some of those mini pie maker molds too. Maybe I'll do just that. Also make up some pot pies....chicken or beef. Mmmmmm
good idea for sure.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I hope Heidi is feeling better soon--nausea is hard to deal with for me, so I really sympathize.
> 
> I only have tuna and cheese in the house for protein, so I'm thinking about a tuna melt sandwich for supper...we'll see.
> 
> Tonight I hope to get some knitting of one sort or another done--maybe work on my Edwina while I work out the other new design in my head. I'm still waiting on my yarn! The tracking says it's in Denver, so I hope it won't be too much longer!


Sorlenna, I started Edwina on Thursday night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope survivor doesn't show his being "po-ed" about being outside all day by doing it again! I remember hearing or reading somewhere that when a pet does pee on your bedding etc when they normally do NOT that it is usually because they are ill or angry. Don't know if that is true or not though. We've had that kind of accident before also and the reaction the animals got from us probably scared them half to death.



thewren said:


> we live in the country and they have almost three acres they can go poop/pea in - and actually they are all really good about doing just that. sure - there is the occassional accident and i can deal with that - but for some reason survivor thinks she doesn't need to go out - maybe a little come to jesus talk will help. she has just spent most of the day outside - probably feels picked on and will wet somewhere just to get back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


Funny, I am having a hair day just like that lol.

Prayers to all in need and good thoughts to everyone!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, everyone. Spent yhe day knitting on the second side of yhe notebook cover, napping, crossword puzzles and watching the snow come down. None of it stuck and now it is raining. No work today. Soup and crackers for lunch and a Subway salad with chicken for supper. Added the last of my fresh veggies and an apple to the salad. Need to find a grocery store tomorrow. I will go down near Knoxville in the morning. Right now, there isn't much around where I am at. Anyone in the Knoxville, TN area that would like to meet up, pm me. 
Quiche sounds good even tho I'm not hungry. Haven't made one in ages. May have to next time home. Dessert sounds good, too. 
Prayers for all who need them.

Kathy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: So glad you are back in business. Thanks to Lurker for caring for us all. I have been mostly in bed the last3 wks. Went to hospital in the middle of the night by ambulance after severe inflammation in gut. Also caused severe irritation of the sciatic nerve and depleted potassium levels. Two shots of morphine later they were able to pour me into the w/c to come home, but haven't been able to walk across the house until today as the spasms are just now easing. Still cannot sit up for long but glad that I can at least join the tp thanks to Lurker and Kate.
I have a devil of a time locating the postings and the usual methods are failing constantly now. I wish they would just give us a section and call it tea party.Mybe you have a different opinion. Sorry Southern gal still has so many problems to deal with. It is so difficult. It is also very difficult to be ill and have no one to call for assistance. My JW friends are very busy, but are doing their best to keep me supplied. I cannot stand long enough to make a meal and have been living on popsicles, jello,pudding and whatever else does not req. much prep. I'll be reading whenever possible and looking forward to better times. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I make a roue of butter and flour
> ...


Ohhhhh I like those colors. I can't wait to see the finished products.


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Everyone have a good night. Going to crochet awhile. See you in the morning. Jo


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, correct me if I remember wrongly here: you have the Sam's Petting Zoo sleep in your bed, right? I think that Survivor is just marking his territory and it is his way of saying "this spot is mine, keep off" to the other pets. Just the animal kingdom at work/play here!!!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

margewhaples said:


> Sam: So glad you are back in business. Thanks to Lurker for caring for us all. I have been mostly in bed the last3 wks. Went to hospital in the middle of the night by ambulance after severe inflammation in gut. Also caused severe irritation of the sciatic nerve and depleted potassium levels. Two shots of morphine later they were able to pour me into the w/c to come home, but haven't been able to walk across the house until today as the spasms are just now easing. Still cannot sit up for long but glad that I can at least join the tp thanks to Lurker and Kate.
> I have a devil of a time locating the postings and the usual methods are failing constantly now. I wish they would just give us a section and call it tea party.Mybe you have a different opinion. Sorry Southern gal still has so many problems to deal with. It is so difficult. It is also very difficult to be ill and have no one to call for assistance. My JW friends are very busy, but are doing their best to keep me supplied. I cannot stand long enough to make a meal and have been living on popsicles, jello,pudding and whatever else does not req. much prep. I'll be reading whenever possible and looking forward to better times. Marlark Marge.


Hope you feel better soon. Sendng healing prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Making mini quiche sounds like a good idea NanaCaren. I recently got some of those mini pie maker molds too. Maybe I'll do just that. Also make up some pot pies....chicken or beef. Mmmmmm
> good idea for sure.


I learned to do this from my Mum, she would have all kinds of mini pies in the freezer it is so much more convenient for every one. She even made fruit pies and froze them.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! Can't believe it's Friday again!
Just jumped in . I haven't read any posts yet but will tonight after Blue Bloods
Having nachos and a glass of wine at Harolds in Cave Creek. Lots of people in town for spring training/cactus league. Purl2diva how are our cubs doing?

Happy Friday


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marge, I do hope you are mending and feeling much better soon--we've missed you and I worry when my friends aren't here.



Silverowl said:


> Sorlenna, I started Edwina on Thursday night.


What yarn are you using for yours? I'm using Silky Alpaca, but I can't remember where I bought it--just dove in the stash and came up with that.



Gweniepooh said:


> Nice haul Sorlenna. I think I have some of each of those...Need to check what's on sale there tonight but will wait to buy until after tomorrow's yarn crawl.


I'm pleased with it--it's the Swish DK, very smooth and soft. I'll be swatching shortly!



NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


Interesting...one of us would have to leave, in that case. Seems odd that it could be a law--what about roommates who need to share expenses?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


Interesting...one of us would have to leave, in that case. Seems odd that it could be a law--what about roommates who need to share expenses?[/quote]

I haven't read much about it someone was telling me about it. Good thing my brother and son are related as they share house expenses and have for some time now. I know several people that have been living together for many years,not sure what they are going to do now.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sam thanks for the meet me here note. I don't usually get my TP until Sat. Morning. This allowed me to get on early. Maybe I won't get so far behind this time. I'm still birthdaying. Friends took me and DH out to eat seafood tonight. Yummy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all - please help yourself to some banana/coconut/chocolate chip muffins. Saw the recipe come up on one of the automatic website emails and knew I had to use up some over-ripening bananas so off I went. I like them very much --- DH not so much as he's not big into coconut. Plenty for all.

Southern Gal --- prayers and hugs.
Strawberry - Good to see you....hope you are feeling 100% soon.
Marge---prayers that you keep getting better.

Sam - thanks for the recipes---love quiche and strawberries when in season...those, rhubarb and tomatoes are my weaknesses from the garden; I never buy them off season. Strawberries were ripe when I was in FL with my sister so I got my fill of those then (well, not really, but a good amount to hold me for awhile) - now am waiting for the rhubarb to grow.

Have a nice evening and I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sam, 
Thanks for the recipes. I make something similar to the strawberry dessert -always a hit. No quiche here-DH does not eat eggs in any form.

Hope that Heidi feels better soon. Same for Marge -I wish that you could find someone to help you out in the bad times.

Love all the yarn. Wish I could join Gwennie for a yarn crawl. Not that I need it-I now have a stash in AZ as well as the one at home.

Pontuf-the Cubs are just ok. Crowds have been pretty slim but I think that it will pick up now that March is here. Today was the first day I didn't have to wear layers.-it has been pretty chilly until today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


Double Ditto,


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spent the day with little Grace again today...still the sweet and good-natured child she was on Wednesday, even with a cold. Sadly, I think I may be coming down with her cold now...stuffy nose, headache and sore throat are my symptoms. Got some over the counter cold medicine so I'm hoping to feel the effects soon and will go to bed early and try to "sleep it off." My best medicine is to just sleep but we have plans tomorrow so figured a little over the counter help would be a good idea. 

While Grace was napping, I made my first ever attempt at 2 at a time, toe-up, Magic Loop socks. I am using a size 6 circular needle and worsted weight yarn to make more of a slipper sock. I'm already to the instep so I think it will go fast...not nearly as complicated as I thought it would be. 

Good night to all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jomacoy said:


> Everyone have a good night. Going to crochet awhile. See you in the morning. Jo


Have a good night, and a blessed day tomorrow. Happness and joy tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I would think that law would be hard to enforce. Also, we have had multiple families living in homes, and they were all related! It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Sam glad to have you back online,Its been quite a week here,Sunday saw us with new lambs as at the same time an oil well in the bottom field blew,more lambs that night and thats it for a while.Ram got out so they are 6 weeks early.I like to have them born on the grass,thank goodness this has been an exceptional winter weatherwise.Your recipes are definately going to be added to my stash,I really enjoy looking in on the TP and seeing everyones work.Hope you are all having a wonderful week and prayers to all in need of them,it is so lovely to see how everyone is so caring.Bless you all


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I think shutting the bedroom door is probably a good solution and don't let the cat back in to sleep. I have a cat that likes to use the rug by my bed and I had to cast her out of the bedroom. She seems lost but she must learn the rules.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorlenna.


Silverowl said:


> Sorlenna, I started Edwina on Thursday night.


What yarn are you using for yours? I'm using Silky Alpaca, but I can't remember where I bought it--just dove in the stash and came up with that.
swatching shortly!

I am using Posh Yarn, it is Natasha Lace, it's mulberry silk and camel.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good evening, all. I've been cooking all afternoon. Made a large bowl of coleslaw for a funeral lunch at church tomorrow for the family of a friend. Then decided to prepare 2 broccoli, mushroom, and onion quiches for dinner tonight. By the time I'd made the crusts and sauteed the veggies, I realized that the only cheeses available were asiago and feta, so I used some of both. 

Ben, the young man who is staying with us, was hoping for quiche tonight so that appetite was especially happy tonight. Tim is particularly fond of quiche regardless of the combinations in the custard. We rounded out the meal with some leftover fruits and vegetables. And the last few pieces of jello cake served those who were looking for dessert.

Sam, your dessert recipe is quite similar to my trifle recipe right down to the dish it it prepped in. Makes a lovely and appetizing dessert which I first tasted when made by an English friend when we lived in Suffolk, VA, a number of years ago.

I'm currently working on a wool sweater for myself, and the back is about to the point whereI can work evenly up to the bind off.

Southern Gal, I've been praying for your dad and sister.

Marge, I am so sorry that you are having all these difficulties with your health and the computer.

Happy to hear the everyone else seems to be doing well and enjoying their yarns and projects.

Have a great evening/night and take care. Ohio Joy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

thewren said:



> Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13
> 
> I think my one cat is slated to become a barn cat again. Survivor has three times peed in my bed  at least it didnt reach the mattress but she ruined one of my pillows. Im not sure what her problem is  the weather hasnt been that bad that she should mind going out. She was gently helped outdoors a while ago  probably has no idea why she it still outside even though she has been scratching to be let back in. I suppose I should get a litter box for the winter months  Im just not sure where I would put it. Its not that I mind doing the laundry  I just dont want her to ruin anything more. A pillow is easy to replace unlike another futon  they have gotten quite expensive since I pain ten dollars for one many moons ago.
> 
> sam


Love your recipes. This is Lent so Friday's are meatless days for me. The quiche with a few adjustments is sounding awfully good for next Friday.

As to your cat...it could be that she/he can't hold it til they get outdoors any more. A small litter box with some cat attract litter in it will solve the problem. During the summer, spring months the cat is fine outside...however when it is cold out....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> ...


I love the socks as your avatar. bobglory. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My vet told me that unusual urination in a cat is most often the sign of a bladder infection or a bladder stone. I'd take her to the vet and get her checked out.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Thank you! It's a purchased pattern from Sweaterscapes.

http://www.sweaterscapes.com/socks.htm

They also have sweater patterns that are free.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

We have so many in need of our thoughts and prayers. Difficult year for staying healthy.
Tonight I am watching an interview with a local beekeepers. They are saying our bees are in 50% loss locally. Umm..about two weeks ago I read bees were making a come back against colony collapse disease. Big challenge is with pesticides. They are hopeful because of a Farm Bill to save the habitat that bees need. If I had more sunshine I would plant the flowers bees need...also for butterflies.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I have a knitting question....I mostly crochet. Knit continental and rather tight. My biggest problem is yok2tog. I am doing a scarf with k1, k2tog until end, k1.
Thought this would make me practice the stitch until I have perfected a nice loose stitch. Not so. I am struggling. Remember my mother saying you are going to work this into a knot..so tight". LOL yep..that is why I quit knitting as a child..darn. Self taught crochet a few years ago. Is there a forgiving yarn with a lot of stretch? Sister gave me her yarn but no labels. Thanks 
Not showing DCIBanks tonight...instead Riverdance: Live from Beijing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - i think the quiche would freeze well after it was cooked.

sam

if you had time to freeze any before you ate it all. lol



pammie1234 said:


> Recipes sound great! I love quiche, too, but I don't ever make it because I would eat the whole thing.
> 
> I hope Heidi feels better soon. That is so difficult to do anything when you feel bad.
> 
> We had a litter box for our cats. I just think it is too dangerous for them to go outside. DD has now taken the cat, and I admit that I don't miss the litter box. I do miss Oliver though. He has adjusted to the move and actually seems happier.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a rather dumb law.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry you are still having such hard times - sending you mountains of positive healing energy marge - summer is coming and you will soon be back in the pink.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam: So glad you are back in business. Thanks to Lurker for caring for us all. I have been mostly in bed the last3 wks. Went to hospital in the middle of the night by ambulance after severe inflammation in gut. Also caused severe irritation of the sciatic nerve and depleted potassium levels. Two shots of morphine later they were able to pour me into the w/c to come home, but haven't been able to walk across the house until today as the spasms are just now easing. Still cannot sit up for long but glad that I can at least join the tp thanks to Lurker and Kate.
> I have a devil of a time locating the postings and the usual methods are failing constantly now. I wish they would just give us a section and call it tea party.Mybe you have a different opinion. Sorry Southern gal still has so many problems to deal with. It is so difficult. It is also very difficult to be ill and have no one to call for assistance. My JW friends are very busy, but are doing their best to keep me supplied. I cannot stand long enough to make a meal and have been living on popsicles, jello,pudding and whatever else does not req. much prep. I'll be reading whenever possible and looking forward to better times. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

survivor had best find a better way of marking his territory - he may find a depends taped to his body.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, correct me if I remember wrongly here: you have the Sam's Petting Zoo sleep in your bed, right? I think that Survivor is just marking his territory and it is his way of saying "this spot is mine, keep off" to the other pets. Just the animal kingdom at work/play here!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's great when one's birthday fun is scattered over several days. glad you are having fun.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Sam thanks for the meet me here note. I don't usually get my TP until Sat. Morning. This allowed me to get on early. Maybe I won't get so far behind this time. I'm still birthdaying. Friends took me and DH out to eat seafood tonight. Yummy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

marilyn - could you share a picture of the new lambs. how many sheep do you have and do you raise them?

i think baby lambs would be so fun - they are so cute - i would like to have a couple of sheep - for the wool - i think there are places that would get it ready to spin. i need to be thirty years younger.

sam



marilyn skinner said:


> Sam glad to have you back online,Its been quite a week here,Sunday saw us with new lambs as at the same time an oil well in the bottom field blew,more lambs that night and thats it for a while.Ram got out so they are 6 weeks early.I like to have them born on the grass,thank goodness this has been an exceptional winter weatherwise.Your recipes are definately going to be added to my stash,I really enjoy looking in on the TP and seeing everyones work.Hope you are all having a wonderful week and prayers to all in need of them,it is so lovely to see how everyone is so caring.Bless you all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lynncard12 - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will stop by again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Lynncard12 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Marilyn please post some pictures of the baby lambs.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome lynncard!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love quiche! This recipe looks delicious! Also the strawberries!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam what kind of birds are hanging in your tree ? You are so lucky to have a lilac tree! I had a couple in our backyard in Chicago and they were wonderful! No lilacs in Scottsdale but I have grown Rocky Mountain Laurels from seeds and they are beautiful but no fragrance.

I hope Heidi is feeling better. She's been through so much this year. Did Gary recover?

Survivor sounds as if he is marking his territory. Some male cats stop marking once they are neutered.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The receipts sound delish, I am told I should serve them for dinner tomorrow. I feel for Heidi, do hope she feels better soon.
> For those whom have had a hectic week.


Caren that is perfect for my week. The first week back from a week off always goes like that! We don't have any time off (except weekends) now until spring break which is April 8th-12th. After that we only have Memorial Day (possibly Friday before if no emergency day use). Then the long haul to June 20th.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not quite as late as last week but still late enough that i best go to bed - sleepy.

sam


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Simple- but scrummy sounding with the cheese! i would use our 'mousetrap' cheddar (mice by the way eat PB, and don't trigger the trap, I have discovered)


Try putting the pb on a piece of bread before placing on the trap that might work better.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Depends LOL ! Those should work

Pontuf



thewren said:


> survivor had best find a better way of marking his territory - he may find a depends taped to his body.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam please be careful if you end up having to get a litter box I know pregnant women and a lot of people with breathing problems should have any contact with litter boxes. Speaking of pregnant women I am still sending prayers for Heidi and baby hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hope Heidi feels a lot better soon, Sam. Your strawberry parfait sounds a lot like our trifle - a layer each of sponge fingers, fruit, jelly and custard, then topped with cream. I'm off to bed now as I'm tired (not having slept well again last night) and it's 10.30pm here. Enjoy the rest of your day/evening and I'll see you all in my morning. Night night!


that was my thought too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Decided it was time to start work on my Dead Fish HAt workshop so hunted up some yarn and went to get a bag. First thing I found was this- decided I had no option but to use it even though it is really a little small for the yarn I have.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you again Strawberry. How are you doing?
> ...


That sounds like our tuna Mornay- do you cook the milk and flour mix to get it to thincken? that is what we do-we then add cheese (and i add sweet corn, can add boiled eggs)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Sam the quiche looks good but I will bypass the strawberry thingy, as I cant stand strawberries in any shape or form..Hope Heidi feel lots better soon
Its another bright sunny but chilly morning in Fife, bedding out on the line want it in early as I am away to Dunfermline for the weekend,back either late Sunday or early Monday, have a great weekend everyone ,stay fit and well ,and good thought for southern gal and family x :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam hope Heidi feels better soon.

And if you hear from SountherGal again please send my love and tell her I am praying- the best thing we can do for them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


Fascinating. Would be such fun to rent a van so you had space for things you bought and just do the whole ride. At the end we could visit Gwennie and Marianne. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marge...So sorry to hear about your emergency and all the pain that went with it. Life sure isn't easy for you. There are lots of us on here that wish we lived closer and could pitch in at times like this.

Sam...Sounds like a difficult pregnancy with the nausea and flu. Will pray that it won't be long till she is feeling better. Hope the family problems clear up too. Teenage years are so troubling for some and one wonders how they or the parents survive. Sure hope that cat straightens up. I'm with you...a barn cat. In Haliburton the cats were my friends but they all lived in the barn. I would have had them in the house but they were barn cats. As I was told.:lol: 

Prayers for Southern Gal's sister and dad and of course for her and the family.

Time to give in and try and get some sleep. Imagine DH will be getting up in a few hours. Tired but couldn't sleep. Praying for our son to get safely home. They are traveling all night. I imagine they will take turns driving. His wife has not been feeling well, not the flu thank goodness, but he will be playing in the band for Aretha Franklin at the Casino in Niagara Falls tomorrow night so she and her mother are going. We don't get asked to go, we get asked to babysit. LOL Guess he will only have a few hours at home so hope he gets to sleep on the drive home. Oh, I guess it is tonight now that I've been awake so long. I loved Aretha Franklin when I was younger. Haven't heard her for years now.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I have a knitting question....I mostly crochet. Knit continental and rather tight. My biggest problem is yok2tog. I am doing a scarf with k1, k2tog until end, k1.
> Thought this would make me practice the stitch until I have perfected a nice loose stitch. Not so. I am struggling. Remember my mother saying you are going to work this into a knot..so tight". LOL yep..that is why I quit knitting as a child..darn. Self taught crochet a few years ago. Is there a forgiving yarn with a lot of stretch? Sister gave me her yarn but no labels. Thanks
> Not showing DCIBanks tonight...instead Riverdance: Live from Beijing.


go up a size needle


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Decided it was time to start work on my Dead Fish HAt workshop so hunted up some yarn and went to get a bag. First thing I found was this- decided I had no option but to use it even though it is really a little small for the yarn I have.


Quite the appropriate bag Darowil. What better could you find for a Dead Fish Hat and it looks like the bag isn't very alive either. :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marge sending love and healing energy your way. Hope you are feeling better soon.

SouthernGal also sending love and prayers for you and your family.

I am caught up with last week and tonight so I am heading to bed soon as it is 2:30 am and even though I just woke up about an hour or so (on the couch) I am going to try and get some sleep in bed. See you all later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Decided it was time to start work on my Dead Fish HAt workshop so hunted up some yarn and went to get a bag. First thing I found was this- decided I had no option but to use it even though it is really a little small for the yarn I have.
> ...


No it has seen better days as well- I found it stored away recently- could be from our family trip to Bali in 1996! But may be from a later trip early 2000s but it has been around for a while. Actually I am sure it must be the 1996 one- I'm sure it was afamily trip and I don't think we have been back all 4 of us.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Not quite entered our 'fall' here in NZ! We more commonly call it autumn and very rarely use the word 'fall'. We have had an incredible summer here this year tho things are extremely dry up and down the country. Some areas have broken their sunshine hours record for February - Wellington (close to where I live) was one of them, and thats not hard to believe as we have had day after day of beautiful warm sunny weather.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Simple- but scrummy sounding with the cheese! i would use our 'mousetrap' cheddar (mice by the way eat PB, and don't trigger the trap, I have discovered)
> ...


I was going to try bread- but this might just do the trick!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Decided it was time to start work on my Dead Fish HAt workshop so hunted up some yarn and went to get a bag. First thing I found was this- decided I had no option but to use it even though it is really a little small for the yarn I have.


Very appropriate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keeweegirl said:


> Not quite entered our 'fall' here in NZ! We more commonly call it autumn and very rarely use the word 'fall'. We have had an incredible summer here this year tho things are extremely dry up and down the country. Some areas have broken their sunshine hours record for February - Wellington (close to where I live) was one of them, and thats not hard to believe as we have had day after day of beautiful warm sunny weather.


Welcome to the KTP, Keeweegirl! Sam will be sure to welcome you himself, when he emerges in the morning- Saturday for him- we have just turned the corner to Sunday. Hope you enjoy what is left of the weekend! Don't forget to call back- Sam always has place for a new-comer, and plenty of tea or coffee at the ready!


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your welcome! Where in Auckland are you? We lived in Birkenhead for years, then moved to Hamilton for about 7 years and the next move was to Melbourne for a while. Now back in the Hutt Valley where we grew up. Must admit tho the Wgtn area isn't my favorite place to live tho lots love it! Wish we were closer to Auck again and Hamilton fitted the bill there, just so nice and handy to everywhere in the central Nth Is.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your welcome! Where in Auckland are you? We lived in Birkenhead for years, then moved to Hamilton for about 7 years and the next move was to Melbourne for a while. Now back in the Hutt Valley where we grew up. Must admit tho the Wgtn area isn't my favorite place to live tho lots love it! Wish we were closer to Auck again and Hamilton fitted the bill there, just so nice and handy to everywhere in the central Nth Is.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your welcome! Where in Auckland are you? We lived in Birkenhead for years, then moved to Hamilton for about 7 years and the next move was to Melbourne for a while. Now back in the Hutt Valley where we grew up. Must admit tho the Wgtn area isn't my favorite place to live tho lots love it! Wish we were closer to Auck again and Hamilton fitted the bill there, just so nice and handy to everywhere in the central Nth Is.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Oops I posted twice in error and can't find a 'delete message' type button.... oh well!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Keeweegirl said:


> Not quite entered our 'fall' here in NZ! We more commonly call it autumn and very rarely use the word 'fall'. We have had an incredible summer here this year tho things are extremely dry up and down the country. Some areas have broken their sunshine hours record for February - Wellington (close to where I live) was one of them, and thats not hard to believe as we have had day after day of beautiful warm sunny weather.


We too don't have fall but autumn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Keeweegirl said:


> Oops I posted twice in error and can't find a 'delete message' type button.... oh well!!


No suich thing unfortunatelly. Here on the Tea Party we just call it Gwennie Disease- becuase for some reason her computer likes doing double posts- some days every post of hers is doubled. All you can do if you really want to is go into edit and delete what you wrote - but the post will still be there so usuaully someting is put in just to tell others. Or leave it and we skip over it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> hope you have a great night's sleep kate - sending you soothing sleepytime energy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It worked, Sam, I had a really good sleep! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

No suich thing unfortunatelly. Here on the Tea Party we just call it Gwennie Disease- becuase for some reason her computer likes doing double posts- some days every post of hers is doubled. All you can do if you really want to is go into edit and delete what you wrote - but the post will still be there so usuaully someting is put in just to tell others. Or leave it and we skip over it.


Yes thanks - found that out - so have just left all 3 posts rather then add even more!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I read that they like chocolate too. Fortunately I've only had to deal with little field mice that the cat used to bring in, not house mice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Keeweegirl said:


> Oops I posted twice in error and can't find a 'delete message' type button.... oh well!!


When that happens to me I go to edit, and use the backspace key!
I am in Manurewa, not my favourite part of the world, but I have a nice little house, and mostly my neighbours are OK. I am on a bus route- and close to a train station, so get a lot of use from my Gold Card. Used to have a house in Hataitai many moons ago. That was lovely until Sunday evening- when we got full blast of the aircraft revving to full throttle before take-off, for three hours solid! Very hard to settle the children always! Wellington in good weather can be very beautiful. I would love to be a little closer to the harbour!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Your cat issue is one that I have had to deal with, too. I have a few cats and am so tired of cleaning the liter box. When I was growing up, we never used cat boxes. But, we had a large, drafty, 3-story house with a basement. In the back wing of the basement was a totally unfinished, dirt floor. That is where the cats were doing their thing. And all this time I thought they went outside. Our cats have used the bathtub and although that sounds gross, it actually is much easier to clean up, and sanitize, than bedding, rugs or odd counter tops - don't ask, I'm still puzzling over a few odd places. I try to be vigilant and have probably defused a few potential altercations with my furry buddies, but things happen. Animals get sick and throw up, projectile vomiting, but I spare you the details. Just knowing that fellow cat-people understand and appreciate your angst may make you smile. Are you smiling?


I'm smiling, but probably more because I don't have the problem any more!...although I still miss my cat.  Our cat, Charlie, who was a neutered tom, used to pee on the curtains!!

PS I'm a Mrs B too!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


It is a very busy mouse- I hear it scrabbling a lot- I fear it may be nest building and plan on buying some more traps- I will best it eventually. It knows I am around because I have seen it scuttle around- so everything gets washed just before use!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


That's nuts! I suppose they are coming from a morality issue, but what about groups of nuns, children in homes or boarding schools, etc .......daft!

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly 1 am here- still hot! although it has been cloudy and in a few places there has been a little rain, none yet for us. Time to head back to bed, and try to rest. I have baited the mousetrap with bread and will see what happens. Ringo and I have just shared my first pumpkin from this years crop- it was immature- but the vine had died, cooked up nicely, Happy Day to UK and Europe, I think darowil has gone to bed, maybe!
Hope you are sleeping well Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Sam: So glad you are back in business. Thanks to Lurker for caring for us all. I have been mostly in bed the last3 wks. Went to hospital in the middle of the night by ambulance after severe inflammation in gut. Also caused severe irritation of the sciatic nerve and depleted potassium levels. Two shots of morphine later they were able to pour me into the w/c to come home, but haven't been able to walk across the house until today as the spasms are just now easing. Still cannot sit up for long but glad that I can at least join the tp thanks to Lurker and Kate.
> I have a devil of a time locating the postings and the usual methods are failing constantly now. I wish they would just give us a section and call it tea party.Mybe you have a different opinion. Sorry Southern gal still has so many problems to deal with. It is so difficult. It is also very difficult to be ill and have no one to call for assistance. My JW friends are very busy, but are doing their best to keep me supplied. I cannot stand long enough to make a meal and have been living on popsicles, jello,pudding and whatever else does not req. much prep. I'll be reading whenever possible and looking forward to better times. Marlark Marge.


What a rotten time you're having, Marge. :thumbdown: This is when I wish we lived nearer and could help. Glad your JW friends are rallying round and hope there's improvement for you soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nearly 1 am here- still hot! although it has been cloudy and in a few places there has been a little rain, none yet for us. Time to head back to bed, and try to rest. I have baited the mousetrap with bread and will see what happens. Ringo and I have just shared my first pumpkin from this years crop- it was immature- but the vine had died, cooked up nicely, Happy Day to UK and Europe, I think darowil has gone to bed, maybe!
> Hope you are sleeping well Sam!


Goodnight Julie! Sleep well.

Just got an ad for emigration to NZ at the bottom of the page - you kiwis taking over?!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Keeweegirl! Glad to see you join us. We are a lively group so get ready to become addicted to us! Sam, our host will most likely sleep in as he tends to be a night owl but you can for sure expect a big welcome from him. 

I'm off to gather what will go with me on the yarn crawl today and warm up the car. Had to laugh, of all days it is actually snowing today here in the south! Not sticking though or I wouldn't go on the yarn crawl. 

If I purchase any nice yarn I'll be sure to post pictures. Everyone stay warm if cold and cool if hot!. Hugs and prayers for everyone.
Gweniepooh


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Keeweegirl! Glad to see you join us. We are a lively group so get ready to become addicted to us! Sam, our host will most likely sleep in as he tends to be a night owl but you can for sure expect a big welcome from him.
> 
> I'm off to gather what will go with me on the yarn crawl today and warm up the car. Had to laugh, of all days it is actually snowing today here in the south! Not sticking though or I wouldn't go on the yarn crawl.
> 
> ...


Enjoy your yarn crawl, Gwennie!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes I will definitely be trying all of them as I like Strawberries, Broccoli, potatoes and Bacon. I will have them soon.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 2 March 13
> 
> Wasnt it just new years day  goodness  the first of march already. Our downunders have entered their fall and we are soon to enjoy our first day of spring. Im hoping there will be a little warmth coming along with it  we certainly could use it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Strawberry parfait sounds good and tasty. I think I will try it.I will try it with pudding and sour cream,then jello and fruit on top.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A late hello to everyone, I've just read the ten pages I have missed since the tea party began. Glad to see your computer is behaving now, Sam, but sad about the cat and pregnancy problems. And thanks for the recipes.
So many people have health issues, my love to you all. 
I'm in Alderney at present, hubby is trying to organise a Fly-in for private pilots later in the year to encourage more people to visit the island, which is suffering badly during the downturn. It's such a special place, but expensive to get to. You can pay a lot less to go to somewhere like Teneriffe or Malaga for a holiday in the sun, which is what a lot of families will choose to do these days instead of coming here on a 'bucket and spade' holiday. 
We have also got involved with the local Wildlife trust who are working very hard on a Living Islands scheme to promote our special wildlife habitats and the historical sites which range from Bronze Age, roman to German fortifications from WW2. 
Apart from that I have brought my current most urgent WIP with me. I'm trying to finish a sweater my daughter started 2 years ago and am now on the second sleeve. Then everything joins up together for the yoke to be knitted. I do hope she will still want it when it's done.

Sorry this all seems to be about me - I love to hear what you are all doing, and hope everyone is OK.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Keeweegirl said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite entered our 'fall' here in NZ! We more commonly call it autumn and very rarely use the word 'fall'. We have had an incredible summer here this year tho things are extremely dry up and down the country. Some areas have broken their sunshine hours record for February - Wellington (close to where I live) was one of them, and thats not hard to believe as we have had day after day of beautiful warm sunny weather.
> ...


Delightful to see you here, Keeweegirl. The tea party is a place of friendship and fun. We're from 'all over' as you know. One of us will bring you a cup of tea and a scone soon! Sam pours such delicious tea.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm sitting at my computer and with a grin broader than the Asteroid Belt. We don't get mild, dry weather in March but for about two weeks past, we've had a settled front over our part of Europe. I've been out in the garden all morning and have planted various inexpensive cultivated primroses in baskets and a planter. Cut the grass. Tidied the garden room, which is loking rather smart and ready for me, my knitting and a cup of coffee - or lunch. The garlic is planted in troughs. Dahlia tubers in pots, likewise the white form of the Nile lily (Agapanthus africanus), two white Guernsey lilies lily (should have been Alderney lilies) and more besides. I'm starting to creek as this is the first proper gardening of the year. This exercise as well as the yomping over rough ground on the Fermanagh trip on Wednesday must have done me much good. 

Lurker, that new knitting is inspirational. I'm enjoying the sock comments and I'm all agog to see more. I'll put some promised photos up a bit later. I'm not up to that for a while and is it any wonder!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our daughter lived in Birmingham, AL in 2008 and we went on this trek --- only we started in GA drove & shopped for 8 hours, then stopped to eat & sleep and then drove back home. It was a rainy weekend so I'm sure we didn't see it at it's best. There was a lot of junk...but we enjoyed what each little town put together to handle the swarms of people -- there were all kinds of local specialties and sidewalk sales of new stuff that were much more interesting. Homemade lemonade, fudge, peanut brittle, corn on the cob, hot dog stands, sloppy joe stands, kettle corn, cotton candy. It was quite fun visiting with many people....If you're really serious, you'll need a pickup truck or trailer and a GPS because you'll be wandering around neighborhoods!



Pontuf said:


> There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm so jealous --- have fun on your yarn crawl!! We have an official one where all the shops get in on the action and have specials and raffles and the like...they're fun. One thing I learned is that many stores have a 'discount" basket---it's usually off in a less traffic area, but if you ask, they'll direct you to it. Many of the stores also have "donation" boxes where people can drop yarn from their stashes that aren't going to be used. Fun!!! Have a safe trip - let us know your successes.



Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Keeweegirl! Glad to see you join us. We are a lively group so get ready to become addicted to us! Sam, our host will most likely sleep in as he tends to be a night owl but you can for sure expect a big welcome from him.
> 
> I'm off to gather what will go with me on the yarn crawl today and warm up the car. Had to laugh, of all days it is actually snowing today here in the south! Not sticking though or I wouldn't go on the yarn crawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I make a roue of butter and flour
> ...


Oh joy :thumbup: Yummy yarns, beautiful shades, cannot wait to see what you make with these! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and ready to start my day. Feeling better headache , just about gone, and ready to knit. Sock workshop is the best learning so much, I my end up being a sock knitting person. LOL LOL


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Good day, all. Slept in a bit this morning. Woke up to snow and it is getting heavier. Still need to drive down to Knoxville. Put a can of soup in my little crockpot and by the time I get there, it will be hot. 
Healing wishes to all who need them. 
Talk to you all later. BTW, the muffins were delish and best of all, no calories!

Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


Wow, that would be rough for our "family", C and I are not related by blood, but we have felt like sisters since we met. Totally different backgrounds as she was born in Greece, her mother's family was a very "aristocratic" group, her father a Marine, long story short, she and her mother came to the states when she was 5 yrs old, her step-father (birth father divorced as soon as he got back state-side) was not a totally pleasant man. Anyway, we had an instant connection and we had our disabled husbands in common, always at each others sides when problems in health arose. I'm afraid I would raise quite a fit if that law was passed in Georgia!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Sorlenna.
> 
> 
> Silverowl said:
> ...


Sounds beautiful Silverowl! Can't wait to see a picture :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


I am not near this one, but have driven through areas of GA and SC that have miles of yard sales on a special weekend, I just never remember it till it is past :thumbdown:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.
> ...


That sounds like a very fun idea!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flitri said:


> Thank you for the recipes I will definitely be trying all of them as I like Strawberries, Broccoli, potatoes and Bacon. I will have them soon.
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> Strawberry parfait sounds good and tasty. I think I will try it.I will try it with pudding and sour cream,then jello and fruit on top.


Good of you to drop by Knitter forever! Sam may still be abed- he stays up late! We are a mottley bunch from all over the globe. but there is usually someone to listen when you drop by, would you like tea or a coffee?


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


What?? That sounds absolutely insane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> A late hello to everyone, I've just read the ten pages I have missed since the tea party began. Glad to see your computer is behaving now, Sam, but sad about the cat and pregnancy problems. And thanks for the recipes.
> So many people have health issues, my love to you all.
> I'm in Alderney at present, hubby is trying to organise a Fly-in for private pilots later in the year to encourage more people to visit the island, which is suffering badly during the downturn. It's such a special place, but expensive to get to. You can pay a lot less to go to somewhere like Teneriffe or Malaga for a holiday in the sun, which is what a lot of families will choose to do these days instead of coming here on a 'bucket and spade' holiday.
> We have also got involved with the local Wildlife trust who are working very hard on a Living Islands scheme to promote our special wildlife habitats and the historical sites which range from Bronze Age, roman to German fortifications from WW2.
> ...


It is always interesting to hear of your life- TNS! No need to apologise. do I gather your DH is a flier? That is quite a tall order competing with places like Tenerife and Malaga.
A hope that the yoke of the sweater goes well, and that your DD likes the finished project!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> I'm still birthdaying. Friends took me and DH out to eat seafood tonight. Yummy


 :thumbup:

Sounds like a great time!

Gottastch, I hope the cold doesn't get a good hold and goes away quickly--sounds as if you've had a good time with your little visitor, even so.



Silverowl said:


> I am using Posh Yarn, it is Natasha Lace, it's mulberry silk and camel.


Ooh, I looked it up. Yummy! The shawl is for you, I hope.



Ezenby said:


> Self taught crochet a few years ago. Is there a forgiving yarn with a lot of stretch? Sister gave me her yarn but no labels. Thanks


My friend got frustrated with me when he was teaching me because I used to be such a tight knitter. Two things helped me: use a bigger needle until you find you've learned to loosen up a bit, and check your grip--he used to watch me and then say, "That death grip is why you're having a hard time." As I learned to relax my hold, the knitting loosened up, too. I wouldn't say I'm a loose knitter now, exactly, but it did help.

My Sis-in-law has bee hives, and she is going to another class this weekend to learn more about them. I remember we had some when I was a kid, but I don't know how hard it is to keep them. I suspect climate and type have much to do with it, also. We have a wonderful honey farm down south that produces lots of local flavors--we love their honey and are quite spoiled on it.

Love the fish bag for the fish hat, Darowil!

I have a bit more to catch up on!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Sam: So glad you are back in business. Thanks to Lurker for caring for us all. I have been mostly in bed the last3 wks. Went to hospital in the middle of the night by ambulance after severe inflammation in gut. Also caused severe irritation of the sciatic nerve and depleted potassium levels. Two shots of morphine later they were able to pour me into the w/c to come home, but haven't been able to walk across the house until today as the spasms are just now easing. Still cannot sit up for long but glad that I can at least join the tp thanks to Lurker and Kate.
> I have a devil of a time locating the postings and the usual methods are failing constantly now. I wish they would just give us a section and call it tea party.Mybe you have a different opinion. Sorry Southern gal still has so many problems to deal with. It is so difficult. It is also very difficult to be ill and have no one to call for assistance. My JW friends are very busy, but are doing their best to keep me supplied. I cannot stand long enough to make a meal and have been living on popsicles, jello,pudding and whatever else does not req. much prep. I'll be reading whenever possible and looking forward to better times. Marlark Marge.


So sorry to hear life has been treating you so poorly for the last few weeks. Will definitely keep you in prayers so you can recover and get a good night's sleep and a good meal!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I'm sitting at my computer and with a grin broader than the Asteroid Belt. We don't get mild, dry weather in March but for about two weeks past, we've had a settled front over our part of Europe. I've been out in the garden all morning and have planted various inexpensive cultivated primroses in baskets and a planter. Cut the grass. Tidied the garden room, which is loking rather smart and ready for me, my knitting and a cup of coffee - or lunch. The garlic is planted in troughs. Dahlia tubers in pots, likewise the white form of the Nile lily (Agapanthus africanus), two white Guernsey lilies lily (should have been Alderney lilies) and more besides. I'm starting to creek as this is the first proper gardening of the year. This exercise as well as the yomping over rough ground on the Fermanagh trip on Wednesday must have done me much good.
> 
> Lurker, that new knitting is inspirational. I'm enjoying the sock comments and I'm all agog to see more. I'll put some promised photos up a bit later. I'm not up to that for a while and is it any wonder!


Thank you, Valerie! I really love this particular design, and hope to make two more after this blue one. I need a few more sets of needles to cope with all the WIP's that I have on the go- I am switching to bamboo- because I find them easier on my aging fingers.
It is nearly time here to get our spring bulbs planted- I switched to white tulips, Hyacinth, and anemones last year as a contrast to my primulas. It will be interesting to see if anything has survived the heat this year, which they are acknowledging has been exceptional


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.


This sounds a good idea to me- going up a size needle is only going to mean bigger tight stitches to fight, IMHO.
I stand corrected, Sorlenna says it helped her to use a larger needle!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Keeweegirl said:


> Not quite entered our 'fall' here in NZ! We more commonly call it autumn and very rarely use the word 'fall'. We have had an incredible summer here this year tho things are extremely dry up and down the country. Some areas have broken their sunshine hours record for February - Wellington (close to where I live) was one of them, and thats not hard to believe as we have had day after day of beautiful warm sunny weather.


Welcome! Always happy to have a new voice at the table. 

The yard sale sounds so fun--all the way across the country from me, though it sounds like something DD and I would love to do!

I worked with the new yarn a bit last night--I see why they call it "Swish"! It made a little whispery sound going through my fingers. lol It really is going to be a joy to work with, I think! I have part of the yoke (making a poncho) and am debating whether to start over with the bigger hook or leave it as is--I started with a G/7 and then went up to an H/8 and like that better. I'll have to try it on again and seek DD's opinion also. Meanwhile, I'll swatch on the knitting needles to see which ones to start with for the knit version. I need more hands!

Also, another cuppa...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.
> ...


I wouldn't say 'corrected,' really; what helps one knitter may not work for all knitters--as we know well, knitters have many a method! I just offer that as one thing to try.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

thewren said:


> that's a rather dumb law.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Here in the uk people in council houses, will have to pay extra on there rent, for bedrooms that are not being used,So if they use one bedroom in a 3 bedroom house it would mean about £28 a week or move to one bedroom flat, Were are all the one bedroom flats coming from.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Saturday Morning :-D NO snow for us whoo hoo!! It is a beautiful sunshiny day so far and though the temp is only 30 degrees F it feels wonderful, (if the wind would stop it would be much more enjoyable at least) 
Sam, I love the recipes, I have been very adventurous lately with my cooking, have been finding many new ideas to broaden Mom's taste in foods. She'd rather have the good southern fried menus every day but I cannot tolerate cooking them constantly. I just put on a pot of veggie beef soup, just cleaned out the fridge with the leftover veggies and found items in my freezer and pantry to add to the pot. No recipe, just depends on what I have on hand mainly. Will make some cornbread and that will be dinner and lunches for a few days I'm sure. 
My friend loves the scarf that I am making for her, stopped by her shop while we were out and about yesterday. She can't wait for it to be finished. :lol: 
We are looking at the weather forecast to decide which day will be best for our "city" trip. I am sorting through the stash and patterns to determine what yarns I need. I have put myself on a budget for yarn purchases as I do tend to over purchase and usually end up one skein short to complete a project :-( 
I am going to try to find the needles that so many are recommending, will do an internet search later today, I do so love the squares, have not always been happy with the wood needles but then too have not used them but once or twice. I have several Lantern Moon needles that I received in mystery boxes from Craftsy, but they are mainly the larger needles and I tend to knit more in the 9 and below sizes. 
Daniel moved the PS3 into my room, I have so many blue-ray movies to watch that this is quite a boost for me. Also I found an extension for the headphones so I can now lay on the bed and knit and watch a movie, life is sooooo good now :thumbup: :thumbup: 
One of our major goals is to finally find curtains for the house. C has been against putting any holes in the walls since it is a rental. I talked with the manager of the home and she assured me that the owner wants us to "make it ours". We have been here now for almost 3 years, he gave permissions to do anything we would like except to take the carpets up and or repaint with different colors. I wish I could strip the popcorn ceilings as they did not put them up correctly and when they are cleaned bits of the stuff falls, such a mess! I am wanting the thermal type curtains so they will help to block the heat that penetrates in the summer months also should help to keep the heat in during the winter. My neighbors are going to help me install pegboard in the garage for my tool storage, I cannot tell you how happy I am that I can finally make this home more organized and even pretty it up a bit at the same time! (But I would love to rip this carpet up, I so love the wood floors) 
Didn't mean to make this a novel, but then I guess everyone is used to my ramblings by now :roll: I so welcome all the new folks to our table, we are a very diverse group and we love setting new places for new faces! Enjoy a cuppa and jump in and post away, always exciting to hear from you :thumbup: 
Sending many Hugs, Much Love and Prayers... keeping those that have posted pains and suffering in close thoughts. 
Loves, 
M.


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Funny didn't think I was hooked on the tea party but it's the first thing I did this morning after making the spinach dip for my granddaughters 3 rd birthday party!! Glad to see you back up and running Sam I know what u mean about the way we treat our pets but they bring so much joy so they are worth it!!! I love quiche when I make it I freeze half then take it to work and it's delicious there too!!! And u know I use store bought crust making a crust would take too much time away from knitting!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Angora--glad your son will be home soon. Had to laugh about the baby-sitting. When DD was small, she wanted to know what a babysitter was and why she had never had one. She had heard about babysitters from friends. DGM was always her baby sitter when needed (we didn't actually go out that often). Now that she is older she knows how lucky she was to have had DGM in her life.

Valerie--Love hearing about the bees and gardening. Soon it will be time to think of planting things here. Love the names of many flowers like primrose and forget-me-knot--they just sound pretty.

Thinking of those who are not well and praying for better days soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Although we have a similar situation with a non-relative living in the house, I think I would raise a ruckus anyway, Marianne. Just on general principles! It sounds like a sly attempt to block same gender families or larger number of immigrants living together until they can earn enough to do better.

However, that does not leave a caring family much room or incentive to help those less fortunate. It doesn't leave much chance for His saying about doing for ''the least of these my brother'', does it?

Ohio Joy



Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking in --- I made breakfast quesadillas -- used up the bacon, fried potatoes, grilled peppers and onions and cheeses. I often make this for lunch or dinner too---eggs on the side if you wish.

Laundry is going, kitchen is cleaned and I'd normally pick up on the knitting, but after hearing of everyone's gardens, etc., I've got the bug so am checking out what I want to plant when we finally get Spring. I didn't get any seed catalogs this year, but the internet is wonderful. I just type in my planting zone and get all kinds of suggestions. Off, I go---I think I want to do pansy colors all over using purples and golds.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooops ran into a food website - my other dangerous endeavors! Think I'll make these for later in the week:

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/cherry_sour_cream_muffins.htm

Now if I can find some sour cherries -- Sam gets first pick!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is always interesting to hear of your life- TNS! No need to apologise. do I gather your DH is a flier? That is quite a tall order competing with places like Tenerife and Malaga.
> A hope that the yoke of the sweater goes well, and that your DD likes the finished project!


Thank you, Julie. You are very kind and welcoming. Yes, my OH does fly a tiny plane!! We use it when we are all 3 going to England, or if he has to get to somewhere for work as the only planes from here go either to Guernsey or to Southampton on the south coast of England, so it can take a day to get to work by the time you have flown then got a train or driven to wherever you need to be. Came in very useful when my late Dad was suddenly taken into hospital as I got there the same day which might have been impossible otherwise. (He lived in northern England )
I've only done a few rows of knitting today, and we are meeting up with friends this evening so doubt Ill get to the yoke until tomorrow, and I'm getting impatient to see it finished. The afternoon has been spent cleaning the balcony here- all the pots are looking bedraggled and some have died in the salty winds, so I need to tackle these as well before we leave again for Guernsey. I can't really complain as they have been left to their own devises all winter, so its survival of the fittest! The strange thing is that I just can't keep thyme alive, yet it grows wild on the cliff edges here, so must get just as much wind and salty spray. Must be something to do with being in a pot!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.
> ...


Another thing to consider is how many times and/or fingers do you wrap the yarn around before it comes off your left index finger to the stitches? Try wrapping it one less time around a finger. It will help you to loosen up your stitches.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is always interesting to hear of your life- TNS! No need to apologise. do I gather your DH is a flier? That is quite a tall order competing with places like Tenerife and Malaga.
> ...


I haven't managed to read all the pages, but i was interested that your husband flew a small plane, as my husband is a flying instructor in Northern Ireland. Nice to have something in common!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HI everyone -- I would love it if you would do me a favour -- the Winter's Mirage lace workshop from the lace series is closing this weekend. 
There is a parade of all their work. 
_ Keep in mind that 90% of these ladies had never done lace before taking the first and now this class_.

Please take a look at these exquisite shawls and scarves -which were made using dragonflylace's original pattern. They are worth taking a minute or two to look at . They are really worth it - also check out #6 preparation for lace in the workshop section - it gives so many ideas and tips for reading charts etc. but whether you want to do that, check these out!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html

================
I will try to drop by and catch up with the posts later in my day.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please take a look at these exquisite shawls and scarves -which were made using dragonflylace's original pattern. They are worth taking a minute or two to look at . They are really worth it - also check out #6 preparation for lace in the workshop section - it gives so many ideas and tips for reading charts etc. but whether you want to do that, check these out!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html


*ZOW!!!*

What a skilled bunch those knitters are!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please take a look at these exquisite shawls and scarves -which were made using dragonflylace's original pattern. They are worth taking a minute or two to look at . They are really worth it - also check out #6 preparation for lace in the workshop section - it gives so many ideas and tips for reading charts etc. but whether you want to do that, check these out!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139322-1.html
> 
> Some very lovely work there.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful Shirley!
thanks for sharing


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my daughter and her mother always have a yard sale then - heidi and i often talk about doing part of the yard sale - think it would be so fun. it is on route 127 and you can start anywhere. what fun.

sam



Pontuf said:


> There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

I will get one of the boys to figure out how to send picture,there are 13 sheep and last year we got over 30 lambs ,we can't give away wool up here and so we burn it.I would love to learn how to spin it though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sandy - heidi feels much better today - in fact she and alexis are shopping for a new shower curtain and paint for the downstairs bathroom - a new floor gets laid on monday.

it is one reason i don't have a litter box - when i did i always wore a mask when i was emptying it.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sam please be careful if you end up having to get a litter box I know pregnant women and a lot of people with breathing problems should have any contact with litter boxes. Speaking of pregnant women I am still sending prayers for Heidi and baby hope she starts feeling better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad that Heidi is feeling better. New stuff for bathroom sounds like a fun outing.

DGD will probably get tubes put in this next week - DDIL says it will only take 20 minutes so we don't need to come up. Recovery is supposed to be nothing!! It will take longer than 20 minutes to do the prep work...she's quite Momma's girl when DDIL is around so might me more separation axiety than anything...prayers that all goes well and that tubes solves the problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great bag darowil - hope you post a picture of your hat when it is finished.

sam



darowil said:


> Decided it was time to start work on my Dead Fish HAt workshop so hunted up some yarn and went to get a bag. First thing I found was this- decided I had no option but to use it even though it is really a little small for the yarn I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great weekend agnes - we will be anxious to hear all about it and maybe a few pictures - hint - hint.

sam



agnescr said:


> Hi Sam the quiche looks good but I will bypass the strawberry thingy, as I cant stand strawberries in any shape or form..Hope Heidi feel lots better soon
> Its another bright sunny but chilly morning in Fife, bedding out on the line want it in early as I am away to Dunfermline for the weekend,back either late Sunday or early Monday, have a great weekend everyone ,stay fit and well ,and good thought for southern gal and family x :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeweegirl - how lovely to have you join us for a cuppa - we hope you had a delightful time and will return very soon - i am sure you and myfanwy will have much to talk about. we'll be looking for you so don't be a stranger.

sam



Keeweegirl said:


> Not quite entered our 'fall' here in NZ! We more commonly call it autumn and very rarely use the word 'fall'. We have had an incredible summer here this year tho things are extremely dry up and down the country. Some areas have broken their sunshine hours record for February - Wellington (close to where I live) was one of them, and thats not hard to believe as we have had day after day of beautiful warm sunny weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keeweegirl - the next time that happens go into the post - delete what you put in - and then hit the back arrow. i think that should get rid of the post. if it doesn't get erased don't worry - we will just skip over it.

sam



Keeweegirl said:


> Oops I posted twice in error and can't find a 'delete message' type button.... oh well!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad you had a good nights sleep kate - makes the day much better. hope you are having a good weeked.

sam



KateB said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > hope you have a great night's sleep kate - sending you soothing sleepytime energy.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you buy lots and lots of yarn gwen - anxious to see what you bring home. where are you going to eat?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Keeweegirl! Glad to see you join us. We are a lively group so get ready to become addicted to us! Sam, our host will most likely sleep in as he tends to be a night owl but you can for sure expect a big welcome from him.
> 
> I'm off to gather what will go with me on the yarn crawl today and warm up the car. Had to laugh, of all days it is actually snowing today here in the south! Not sticking though or I wouldn't go on the yarn crawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

flitri - welcome to the knittnig tea party - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - lots of different voices in the conversation makes it much more interesting. we hope you had a good time and will be back to visit again real soon - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair a the table.

sam



flitri said:


> Thank you for the recipes I will definitely be trying all of them as I like Strawberries, Broccoli, potatoes and Bacon. I will have them soon


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful Shirley!
> thanks for sharing


Double ditto :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to show my ignorance now but where is alderney? do you have pictures you could share? we love pictures.

a fly-in - what fun - in my next life learning to fly is definitely on the bucket list. i love to fly and think being the pilot would be a great experience.

join us again as soon as you can tns - we love having you at the table - we'll be looking for you and will have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the ready.

sam



TNS said:


> A late hello to everyone, I've just read the ten pages I have missed since the tea party began. Glad to see your computer is behaving now, Sam, but sad about the cat and pregnancy problems. And thanks for the recipes.
> So many people have health issues, my love to you all.
> I'm in Alderney at present, hubby is trying to organise a Fly-in for private pilots later in the year to encourage more people to visit the island, which is suffering badly during the downturn. It's such a special place, but expensive to get to. You can pay a lot less to go to somewhere like Teneriffe or Malaga for a holiday in the sun, which is what a lot of families will choose to do these days instead of coming here on a 'bucket and spade' holiday.
> We have also got involved with the local Wildlife trust who are working very hard on a Living Islands scheme to promote our special wildlife habitats and the historical sites which range from Bronze Age, roman to German fortifications from WW2.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think meeting all the different people would be a blast - and food - think of all the food that would be available.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Our daughter lived in Birmingham, AL in 2008 and we went on this trek --- only we started in GA drove & shopped for 8 hours, then stopped to eat & sleep and then drove back home. It was a rainy weekend so I'm sure we didn't see it at it's best. There was a lot of junk...but we enjoyed what each little town put together to handle the swarms of people -- there were all kinds of local specialties and sidewalk sales of new stuff that were much more interesting. Homemade lemonade, fudge, peanut brittle, corn on the cob, hot dog stands, sloppy joe stands, kettle corn, cotton candy. It was quite fun visiting with many people....If you're really serious, you'll need a pickup truck or trailer and a GPS because you'll be wandering around neighborhoods!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to show my ignorance now but where is alderney? do you have pictures you could share? we love pictures.
> 
> a fly-in - what fun - in my next life learning to fly is definitely on the bucket list. i love to fly and think being the pilot would be a great experience.
> 
> ...


Sam, Alderney is one of the Channel Islands between France and England- along with Guernsey and Jersey, notable all of them for breeds of cow, and style of knitting! Closer to France , but English is spoken, They traditionally have had their own governments, quite often feudal- but that is changing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

something else that might help is not to wrap your yarn around your fingers but just hold it between you thumb and index finder with a very light tension. once the stitch is knit i usually leave loose of the working thread just a little. of course i am not knitting continental style which when i tried i had the same problem you are having.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully kathy - let us know when you get to knoxville

sam



kehinkle said:


> Good day, all. Slept in a bit this morning. Woke up to snow and it is getting heavier. Still need to drive down to Knoxville. Put a can of soup in my little crockpot and by the time I get there, it will be hot.
> Healing wishes to all who need them.
> Talk to you all later. BTW, the muffins were delish and best of all, no calories!
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are council houses mary - that is a new term for me.

it's good to see you at the knitting tea party today - hope you had a good time and hopefully we will see you back real soon. we never run out of hot tea and there is always an empty chair at the table.

sam



Mary Cardiff said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that's a rather dumb law.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely scarves - great work.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> HI everyone -- I would love it if you would do me a favour -- the Winter's Mirage lace workshop from the lace series is closing this weekend.
> There is a parade of all their work.
> _ Keep in mind that 90% of these ladies had never done lace before taking the first and now this class_.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can you sell it?

sam



marilyn skinner said:


> I will get one of the boys to figure out how to send picture,there are 13 sheep and last year we got over 30 lambs ,we can't give away wool up here and so we burn it.I would love to learn how to spin it though


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending prayers and healing energy to granddaughter - she will feel so much better once this is done.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> So glad that Heidi is feeling better. New stuff for bathroom sounds like a fun outing.
> 
> DGD will probably get tubes put in this next week - DDIL says it will only take 20 minutes so we don't need to come up. Recovery is supposed to be nothing!! It will take longer than 20 minutes to do the prep work...she's quite Momma's girl when DDIL is around so might me more separation axiety than anything...prayers that all goes well and that tubes solves the problems.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks myfanwy - i would love to be able to visit all these places - live there for a while.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well i am caught up - i need to start getting to bed at a decent hour so i don't sleep half the day away.

another overcast day - spits of snow - the kind where the flake bounces up and down before it finally hits the ground to instantly disappear.

cold and damp - glad i don't need to go out - bless heidi for doing my shopping for me.

off to check my email.

sam


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy! how scary, prayers winging their way for you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Healing prayers being sent for Emmett and the rest of your family.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> ...


Prayers to you and your family. Keep us up to date!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam how far are you from the 127?

I just think this is the coolest idea!

Pontuf

uote=thewren]my daughter and her mother always have a yard sale then - heidi and i often talk about doing part of the yard sale - think it would be so fun. it is on route 127 and you can start anywhere. what fun.

sam



Pontuf said:


> There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Done, and prayed with love! gentle hugs, Zoe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marilyn you have to learn how to spin! We will buy your yarn!

Pontuf



marilyn skinner said:


> I will get one of the boys to figure out how to send picture,there are 13 sheep and last year we got over 30 lambs ,we can't give away wool up here and so we burn it.I would love to learn how to spin it though


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Its a disgusting thing to do, it assumes just because you are married that you share a room. It doesn't take into account that through health or any other reason that a married couple can't share a room. On the news the other night there was a family with 2 sons 1 was 17 and is autistic the other was 7 or 8 and has cerable palsy, there is no way they can share but the family will still have to pay the extra because as far as this government is concerned they are both boys and don't need a room each. They say move to smaller properties or take a lodger. A lodger can't be an option because the council will not allow sub-letting and the benefits don't allow it either, because you have to charge rent, and that means you are not entitled to benefit, which is true but then you would get evicted by the council, and so the unending circle begins. It completely ignores the fact that councils do not have any 1 and 2 bedroom places available for people to move into if they want a smaller house either. I am very lucky that I have never had to claim benefit and own my own home. I feel so sorry for the young families today. Trouble is the few scroungers are now making it harder and harder for the genuine people having problems. lyn 


Mary Cardiff said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that's a rather dumb law.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Marilyn you have to learn how to spin! We will buy your yarn!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Or bring the wool bundles to Sam's place for the great get together happening this year! hmmmm, some spinners need to bring their spinning wheels or drop spindles and then everyone gets a spinning lesson! what fun out on the back two acres!!!! (I am sure Hickory will be pleased!!! hahah)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes Kathy more prayers from here too.

Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Oh I hope he's okay! Poor dad must be traumatised too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Oh dear Kathy, please try not to worry too much.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam over here in the UK we have councils that run our towns under government guidance, and they own some of our houses, the councils rent them out to people that cannot afford to buy their own house. There are not so many now because of the right to buy act that was brought in, which is another reason they don't now have the smaller properties for people that no longer need less bedrooms. lyn


thewren said:


> what are council houses mary - that is a new term for me.
> 
> it's good to see you at the knitting tea party today - hope you had a good time and hopefully we will see you back real soon. we never run out of hot tea and there is always an empty chair at the table.
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Lyn x


kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to show my ignorance now but where is alderney? do you have pictures you could share? we love pictures.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing prayers and energy for you great grandson kathy - keep us in the loop if you can.

sam



kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am heading out for a bit! we have had the first rain shower for weeks- but it is sunny again! be interesting to see what we get up to while I am out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was married phyllis and i lived on 127 just north of a little town called sherwood - phyllis still lives in the house. here with heidi we are about ten miles east of her mother.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sam how far are you from the 127?
> 
> I just think this is the coolest idea!
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.

A fly-in is so neat! My DH LOVES planes and has been talking about getting his license to fly for years. Don't think tnat will happen in my lifetime. 

I have no desire to go up in those small planes. But i do love having lunch at the Deer Valley Airport and watch the small planes take off and land.

Pontuf

=TNS]


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to show my ignorance now but where is alderney? do you have pictures you could share? we love pictures.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory will love all the extra attention as will the cats.

sam

bring scrap yarn



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn you have to learn how to spin! We will buy your yarn!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think before a person can go into government in any capacity they should have to spend a year living with us common people - maybe - hopefully it would make them wiser.

sam

and now to be off and knit a bit - back before long.



melyn said:


> Sam over here in the UK we have councils that run our towns under government guidance, and they own some of our houses, the councils rent them out to people that cannot afford to buy their own house. There are not so many now because of the right to buy act that was brought in, which is another reason they don't now have the smaller properties for people that no longer need less bedrooms. lyn


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


I just saw this and you are on the road for sure. Please drive carefully but will send prayers for your safety as I know you are not really in any state to be driving. Prayers for the wee one and parents. Be safe Kathy and prayers for you too.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> 
> A fly-in is so neat! My DH LOVES planes and has been talking about getting his license to fly for years. Don't think tnat will happen in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> ...


From me, too.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just checking in --- I made breakfast quesadillas -- used up the bacon, fried potatoes, grilled peppers and onions and cheeses. I often make this for lunch or dinner too---eggs on the side if you wish.
> 
> Laundry is going, kitchen is cleaned and I'd normally pick up on the knitting, but after hearing of everyone's gardens, etc., I've got the bug so am checking out what I want to plant when we finally get Spring. I didn't get any seed catalogs this year, but the internet is wonderful. I just type in my planting zone and get all kinds of suggestions. Off, I go---I think I want to do pansy colors all over using purples and golds.


Oh I do like your purple and gold scheme. So regal and luxurious. Last year, I copied a colour scheme for my front garden in Belfast that I'd seen when driving through Greyabbey, about 6 miles from my cottage. The town is so called after the Cistercian monastery there that was built in the late 1100s and although now a without floors and a roof, it is still a substantial building and well maintained by the state. The colour scheme at the village hall was white and purple Petunias with greens from foliage. I expanded the range of flowers to include purple pansies and gorgeously sweet-smelling Alussum. On a warm day, it smells like honey. I'm glad you too are enjoying gardening. Hopefully, we'll be able to post photographs later in the year. I've noticed that people who enjoy using yarns are often plant and animal people too.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is always interesting to hear of your life- TNS! No need to apologise. do I gather your DH is a flier? That is quite a tall order competing with places like Tenerife and Malaga.
> ...


I have that problem with thyme also. It is all over the grassy dunes at Cloughey and will it grow in a pot for me in the cottage garden that is just up the street from the high tide zone. No it will not!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Didn't mean to make this a novel, but then I guess everyone is used to my ramblings by now :roll: I so welcome all the new folks to our table, we are a very diverse group and we love setting new places for new faces! Enjoy a cuppa and jump in and post away, always exciting to hear from you :thumbup:
> Sending many Hugs, Much Love and Prayers... keeping those that have posted pains and suffering in close thoughts.
> Loves,
> M.


You never have to apologize Marianne. Always so interesting and love hearing about what you are up to and especially that your health is allowing you to do these things.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: The hard part was when we couldn't hear from you.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of you might enjoy reading The Guernsey Literary and 
Potato Peel Society which covers the German occupation of the island. I found it to be a delightful read. I also remember watching a BBC drama about the occupation but don't recall the name.



Pontuf said:


> This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> 
> A fly-in is so neat! My DH LOVES planes and has been talking about getting his license to fly for years. Don't think tnat will happen in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

well sam-you continue to surprise us with your yummy recipes-just a thought- in NZ we can buy canned strawberries
and I have used them for jam before-maybe you have them elsewhere too.
I am now into week 3 post op back surgery, and concerned that it hasn't really gone as well as it should>>>>
Been taking things quietly, sitting-lying-resting, and so bothered about the inactivity-lol-excess weight gain etc
I have been hard out making arigurumi animals/toys for Grandchildren, and loving it. Just started on a red rug for my lounge-so making use of my recoup time lol

we have had a very hot & dry summer in auck-1st fire/barby restriction I have ever known of-and lo this morn there is a light shower of rain-forgotten what it looked/smelt like lol-just a sprinkle and sun out again.

I had the pleasure of meeting a KP member sat arvo-Ella paid a visit and delivered the Feb swap parcel to me-nice

I will post a pic on the swap column soon.

The thing about convalesing post op-people stay away

are they worried they may have to do something to help?
are they so busy, they don't even think about you?
they phone and ask if you need anything, but don't visit?

that is my family>>> and I have 4-I am feeling a tad disappointed in them>>>

However, I have 1-2 lovely friends, who have been very solicitous of my health & well being, and have shopped for me, and visited.

The 6-8 weeks convalescing time is dragging with only a few visits, and many days in between of not seeing anyone...
This is not self pity- but I know that moving forward, when I become older, I cannot rely on them.

I will not be so giving to my immediate family......
There are many lonely and sad older people out there, and this could be because our younger generation are becoming too selfish and self asbsorbed, without thought of other family............


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Healing thoughts and energy one it's way. The poor little dear,not to mention how dad must feel.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > I have a knitting question....I mostly crochet. Knit continental and rather tight. My biggest problem is yok2tog. I am doing a scarf with k1, k2tog until end, k1.
> ...


Tried a larger needle..... it is just me. Wont give up...tonight Ill give it another try with a larger bamboo needle to cast on.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> ...


Traveling mercies for all of you. And a special pray for the baby.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing prayers and energy for you great grandson kathy - keep us in the loop if you can.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam and all the others who are facing illness or feeling so worried by apprehension and the thought of what the next days will bring. Prayers are with you. The planted pot is for you and I just wish I could bring you a casserole and an offer to clean the kitchen and wash the floor.

The scarf is the one for which I gave general directions on page 50 of last week's KTP. To call these a 'pattern' would be hi-fallutin' in the extreme.

The photograph is of sheep in hazel scrub in Fermanagh. As you can see, all is bare and branchey at this time of year but in early April, the branches will be covered in unfurling foliage.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing prayers and energy for you great grandson kathy - keep us in the loop if you can.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.

Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> healing prayers and energy for you great grandson kathy - keep us in the loop if you can.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Clearly, I've not quite mastered the means of sending photographs and associated text!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


Happy days, Gwenie. What a beautiful group of women with such happiness in every smile.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


Gwen , so glad you had a great day you look so happy, nice yarn love the colors.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

This will be my task tonight. Larger needle for C O and tug on stitch.....yea! thanks



Pup lover said:


> Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy,

I am keeping Emmett, his parents, and you close in prayer.

Gigi


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby after each stitch give a little tug on your needles so there is more space in between them and that will loosen your stitches up. Don't wrap and pull tight with your yarn. When I first started I knitted quite tightly also, it takes some practice to loosen up you can do it though.
> ...


up size never worked for me. But I think I need to start off with the larger needle for C O. Used the larger needle for C O a few months ago but gave up. By posting here Im making a commitment to concur tight knitting.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Saturday Morning :-D NO snow for us whoo hoo!! It is a beautiful sunshiny day so far and though the temp is only 30 degrees F it feels wonderful, (if the wind would stop it would be much more enjoyable at least)
> Sam, I love the recipes, I have been very adventurous lately with my cooking, have been finding many new ideas to broaden Mom's taste in foods. She'd rather have the good southern fried menus every day but I cannot tolerate cooking them constantly. I just put on a pot of veggie beef soup, just cleaned out the fridge with the leftover veggies and found items in my freezer and pantry to add to the pot. No recipe, just depends on what I have on hand mainly. Will make some cornbread and that will be dinner and lunches for a few days I'm sure.
> My friend loves the scarf that I am making for her, stopped by her shop while we were out and about yesterday. She can't wait for it to be finished. :lol:
> We are looking at the weather forecast to decide which day will be best for our "city" trip. I am sorting through the stash and patterns to determine what yarns I need. I have put myself on a budget for yarn purchases as I do tend to over purchase and usually end up one skein short to complete a project :-(
> ...


This is the Phyllis Diller Soup...right??? LOL


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Another thing to consider is how many times and/or fingers do you wrap the yarn around before it comes off your left index finger to the stitches? Try wrapping it one less time around a finger. It will help you to loosen up your stitches. [/quote]

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Looked at some videos and yes...I was wrapping like I crochet. Over finger and wrapped around little finger. My crochet is loose. Im sure this is because I have crocheted years. So now trying to not wrapped around little finger. Will give you a progress report tomorrow...Sunday for me. Love u


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

yes that law,,
what do they do about foster children, and those who have not completed the adoptions?
else...
bets


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathy, I am praying for Emmett and his dad especially, and the rest of you in the family. Dad must feel so terrible just now. Am praying for the hospital staff for wisdom and skill, also.

Take care and drive safely. Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Fly-in oh what memories for me. DH is a pilot. We have not owned a plane since the 70s. Our first date he took me to a landing strip on a mountain top. Landing ok but the take off was off the end of strip into the wild blue. He was impressed I enjoyed the flight. I had lessons and learned to fly. Was this his plan?? He could sleep on the way home. Good old days.



thewren said:


> i'm going to show my ignorance now but where is alderney? do you have pictures you could share? we love pictures.
> 
> a fly-in - what fun - in my next life learning to fly is definitely on the bucket list. i love to fly and think being the pilot would be a great experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam...would you be believe that I have a tighter stitch not doing continental. This gave my mother headaches and soon the lessons stopped. Dumb me ...If I only knew better that what this craft would do for me.

Sam...also saw the terrific sweater sockit2me posted. Made with his scraps. Oh my ...his is good. Check out his post on the sweater and check on the pictures of the little pockets he makes...like a sock. Well all be doing them soon.



thewren said:


> something else that might help is not to wrap your yarn around your fingers but just hold it between you thumb and index finder with a very light tension. once the stitch is knit i usually leave loose of the working thread just a little. of course i am not knitting continental style which when i tried i had the same problem you are having.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sam...but they have a selected memory before government work...congress for sure. I worked for govt but it sent me the other way. Lol...they found me "too outspoken when not needed ..quote as a supervisor told me.



thewren said:


> i think before a person can go into government in any capacity they should have to spend a year living with us common people - maybe - hopefully it would make them wiser.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PtofValarie nice scarf, love the "ruffles" all around the edges.

Gwenie looks like you all had a great time. Like the yarns you got. I have used Ella Rae mega and liked it I'm sure the smaller yarns are just as nice.

I have gotten a bit of a cold. Sore throat, nose blowing, sneezing (which hurts like heck) and sinus pressure. Drinking lots of tea with honey and lemon bundled up with you all and my knitting. 

Had breakfast yesterday with my aunt's, one knits the other just loves and wears what we make! Lol had a good time always enjoy spending time with them.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


They are on the way Kathy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> yes that law,,
> what do they do about foster children, and those who have not completed the adoptions?
> else...
> bets


i don't know but they posted the names of everyone that voted for the law in the local news paper. I can imagine how unpopular they are now.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Sam, we have three cats that go in and out. I now keep a litter box in the winter. It is a pain to clean but easier than accidents!! Our cats are age 12 and 2 about age 7. Have to,remember they are aging too!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> ...


Will be praying!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy we have Emmett and you and yours in our prayers. Sending lots of healing energy to him and guidance for the staff that cares for him.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn you have to learn how to spin! We will buy your yarn!
> ...


I LOVE your idea, it works for me, LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Praying- how terrible must his Dad feel as well?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


Lovely ladies at that table!! So glad you had a great time, I MUST go on the next one for sure!!! Oh those yarns look squeezibly soft, can't wait to see what you have in store for them! It's snowing outside, grrrrr.. glad you made it home safely :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day Gwen and some lovely yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of prayers headed your way!!



kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I bid you all a good night/morning, whichever time frame you may be in. 
I am very tired this evening so going to snuggle down in my bed with some music and knit till I get too sleepy to hold the needles. Looked outside earlier and snowflakes were falling, shouldn't be a problem, I don't think we are expecting but a slight covering if even that. I know we do not have to be out and about as tomorrow is Sunday, I'll skip church, can always find a program on the TV to watch with Mom, she likes when we do that with her. 
Sweet dreams, keeping the baby and family in our prayers.. Marge you are always in our prayers dear friend... 
Deep Hugs, Much Love and keeping all in our prayers, be safe and know how very special everyone at this wonderful table is to me and others. 
M :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

But, who is going to wash and card the wool!!! I wouldn't mind the carding --- but the washing!!??? I know what's in that stuff!



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn you have to learn how to spin! We will buy your yarn!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a beautiful day here today, Sam, with some sun---hope it's there for you when you wake up.



thewren said:


> well i am caught up - i need to start getting to bed at a decent hour so i don't sleep half the day away.
> 
> another overcast day - spits of snow - the kind where the flake bounces up and down before it finally hits the ground to instantly disappear.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am up to date! Am now going to do some simple knitting a Chai Tea- in my newest mug. Got first pick yesterday at the Handknitters Guild raffle and was about to pick some yarn when I saw this- and figured thaat I collect mugs and really didn't need to add to my stash so added to my mug collection instead. Don't now how well the photo will come out but inside and pn the handle it says "Knit one Sip one"

And Maryannes friend stayed last night as MAryanne is escaping the Clipsall noise still (last nights concert which I think was only a few hundred yards from her place could be heard very clearly here about a mile away) but her friend volunteers in an op shop (charity shop) and gave me a blankets and throws to knit book by Debbie Abrahams. It was priced inside at 2 pun 50 so had clearly come formt he UK (presumably second hand then as well at that price)- as it is a 2002 book it is not pre-decimal days from here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to consider is how many times and/or fingers do you wrap the yarn around before it comes off your left index finger to the stitches? Try wrapping it one less time around a finger. It will help you to loosen up your stitches.
> ...


It works for me! If I need to have more tension on my working yarn, I use the extra wrap around the finger, and if looser, then unwrap! When I do two-handed fair isle knitting, this is a must for me! Good luck with it. BTW, I too am a continental knitter, but do use the throw at times and when I do fair isle.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sticking this in the last page....go look at his work

subject: zig zag " leftovers sweater


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> But, who is going to wash and card the wool!!! I wouldn't mind the carding --- but the washing!!??? I know what's in that stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, I think that Sam will???? hahaha, we can all take turns pumping the well dry with washing that yarn! and hang it over the ole fence rails to dry!!!! hahahah, I am sure Sam's grandkids would lend themselves to this lil task! psssssssst, guess we should tell Sam to get the kids ready for this........... Zoe


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


love the alpaca lace in fourth picture. Partial to blue, greens and purple shades


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty mug and cute saying inside. Are those suppose to be hanks of yarn running down the outside in pink? Makes me want a cup of tea myself right now.



darowil said:


> Well I am up to date! Am now going to do some simple knitting a Chai Tea- in my newest mug. Got first pick yesterday at the Handknitters Guild raffle and was about to pick some yarn when I saw this- and figured thaat I collect mugs and really didn't need to add to my stash so added to my mug collection instead. Don't now how well the photo will come out but inside and pn the handle it says "Knit one Sip one"
> 
> And Maryannes friend stayed last night as MAryanne is escaping the Clipsall noise still (last nights concert which I think was only a few hundred yards from her place could be heard very clearly here about a mile away) but her friend volunteers in an op shop (charity shop) and gave me a blankets and throws to knit book by Debbie Abrahams. It was priced inside at 2 pun 50 so had clearly come formt he UK (presumably second hand then as well at that price)- as it is a 2002 book it is not pre-decimal days from here.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > yes that law,,
> ...


talk about personal invasion...posting names of how someone votes! But I do think those that voted for such a stupid law should be seen by a shrink. Recall or take a new vote.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very pretty mug and cute saying inside. Are those suppose to be hanks of yarn running down the outside in pink? Makes me want a cup of tea myself right now.


No Its a pice of knitting


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Evening Sam and KPers..Saturday night here..been busy all day and just caught up 19 pages!
Sorry Heidi was ill...I was lucky..was not sick at all with all three of my children..but I get motion sickness severely..go figure! 
I used to have 2 cats..Rusty threw up a whole mouse on the kitchen floor one day..Gross! 
I would love to visit Alderney..my friend lives there, but she is in NZ right now for the summer down there and visiting all her family. 
I have not done much knitting..too busy reading..on the second book of Fifty Shades of Grey. 
Sorry to hear of the little one's fall and head injury..it can happen so fast..they can be wiggly slippery little things.
I hope everyone who is suffering or ill right now will recover and feel better! 

June


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Melyn when did the " right to buy their own home act " go into effect?

Thanks so much for sharing.

Pontuf



melyn said:


> Sam over here in the UK we have councils that run our towns under government guidance, and they own some of our houses, the councils rent them out to people that cannot afford to buy their own house. There are not so many now because of the right to buy act that was brought in, which is another reason they don't now have the smaller properties for people that no longer need less bedrooms. lyn
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes we will learn how to spin!
Especially since the wool is so precious and so close to home.

Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy we are all praying for your family, for Emmet, and for Dad.

XO
Pontuf

quote=jheiens]Kathy, I am praying for Emmett and his dad especially, and the rest of you in the family. Dad must feel so terrible just now. Am praying for the hospital staff for wisdom and skill, also.

Take care and drive safely. Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes we will learn how to spin!
> Especially since the wool is so precious and so close to home.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


hahahha, I think transporting the wool bales is easier than bringing the sheep to shear! On the other hand, to wash the wool, we could just send the sheep through the automatic car wash! hahahah, that would be a site and Defiance would certainly remember Sam's knitting group people!!! big smiles


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

my prayers too for the little one, his family, you,

amd for all here who are dealing w/ surgery, ailments,

bets. 
ps that gathering sounds great, watching the spinners, and all.


b


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am now caught up! Prayers for Emmett and his dad. That must be a horrible thing to happen.

I went to my great niece's 6th birthday party today. I had not even gotten out of the driveway when my sister called. I answered and all I heard was her saying she just had a wreck. She had gone down into a ditch and almost turned the van over. My nephew and his family were in front of her and saw it. Thankfully, she was not hurt and was alone in the car. Other than that, the party was fun. My nephew got the van fixed and she drove home after dinner. I'm waiting up to hear that she makes it home safely. It was really good to spend time with my family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am now caught up! Prayers for Emmett and his dad. That must be a horrible thing to happen.
> 
> I went to my great niece's 6th birthday party today. I had not even gotten out of the driveway when my sister called. I answered and all I heard was her saying she just had a wreck. She had gone down into a ditch and almost turned the van over. My nephew and his family were in front of her and saw it. Thankfully, she was not hurt and was alone in the car. Other than that, the party was fun. My nephew got the van fixed and she drove home after dinner. I'm waiting up to hear that she makes it home safely. It was really good to spend time with my family.


Thank God she was OK and nothing much wrong with the car either.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, we are so thankful!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Sending all possible love and prayers for the little one, and the whole family.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle prayers and love to you and family. Please keep us posted.

We are in San Diego visiting oldest daughter, SIL, and grandson. Yesterday went to dog beach in Ocean Beach. Love to watch the dogs play in the surf. Today DD and I knitted watching Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. She hadn't seen it before. Fun watching together.
Sass/desert joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I find that my back is tiring and so must sign off for the night at pg 14. Thanks to all for the care. concern and prayers, but you all know that I leave my hopes in Jehovah's hands and will again rise to meet the further challenges he has in store. Best wishes to So Gal and Marianne It is wonderful to see you able to join us once again. Health, joy and happiness to all. Love all the knitting that is going on. I have found a pattern on Drops for a swing coat that I have my eye on. A trip to Joanne's probably essential. Maybe I'll look again at knit piks catalog. Love to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers. I know they help. 

Got home at midnight. My DD is a nurse so she was able to read his charts and observe him some. He was alert and turning his head when they talked to him. No internal bleeding and the fracture wasn't deep, at least I think that is what she meant. Dad and his mom were up there and went to her mom's house for the night, about half hour from hospital. DD came home after DGD told her it would be okay. We're about an hour away, less the way she drives. Except for occasional snow flurries, my drive home was uneventful. North of Knoxville was snowcovered trees and mountains. Took a couple pics and will post them later. 

Had thought about joining the ladies in GA as Knoxville isn't that far. Will have to try it some other time. Knitted a bit while doing my laundry. 
I will post more tomorrow when I go see the little one. Thank you all again and good night.

Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kiwi11 - so glad you dropped by for a cuppa - we are anxious for you to visit us again - we will be your family that is always there for you. we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - so do visit us again - we'll be looking for you.

i sending you mountains of positive healing energy and hope that soon you will be back in the pink.

sam



kiwi11 said:


> well sam-you continue to surprise us with your yummy recipes-just a thought- in NZ we can buy canned strawberries
> and I have used them for jam before-maybe you have them elsewhere too.
> I am now into week 3 post op back surgery, and concerned that it hasn't really gone as well as it should>>>>
> Been taking things quietly, sitting-lying-resting, and so bothered about the inactivity-lol-excess weight gain etc
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this photo ptofvalerie - i would have a copy of it hanging on my walls somewhere. so pastoral and peaceful - i love sheep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and this is a great planter - i should try and find one like it.

sam

[quote=ptofValerie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'd be sitting right across from you gwen - it is always good to be close to the wine.

lovely yarn - you showed great restraint.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have to make this scarf - think i will put the squiglies on just one edge. we will see.

sam

we don't care how you post them - we love pictures anyway you get them posted.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ranger - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will come visit us again real soon - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

i should get a litter box for the winter - i will see.

sam



Ranger said:


> Sam, we have three cats that go in and out. I now keep a litter box in the winter. It is a pain to clean but easier than accidents!! Our cats are age 12 and 2 about age 7. Have to,remember they are aging too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are places that will do that for you - or you can wear gloves.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> But, who is going to wash and card the wool!!! I wouldn't mind the carding --- but the washing!!??? I know what's in that stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely cup darowil - and even yarn on the outside.

sam



darowil said:


> Well I am up to date! Am now going to do some simple knitting a Chai Tea- in my newest mug. Got first pick yesterday at the Handknitters Guild raffle and was about to pick some yarn when I saw this- and figured thaat I collect mugs and really didn't need to add to my stash so added to my mug collection instead. Don't now how well the photo will come out but inside and pn the handle it says "Knit one Sip one"
> 
> And Maryannes friend stayed last night as MAryanne is escaping the Clipsall noise still (last nights concert which I think was only a few hundred yards from her place could be heard very clearly here about a mile away) but her friend volunteers in an op shop (charity shop) and gave me a blankets and throws to knit book by Debbie Abrahams. It was priced inside at 2 pun 50 so had clearly come formt he UK (presumably second hand then as well at that price)- as it is a 2002 book it is not pre-decimal days from here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the right to buy act? could't you just go out and buy a home before?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Melyn when did the " right to buy their own home act " go into effect?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplelady - you are going to fit right in - there are a bunch of knitters on here that love purple incuding me. we hope you had a good time and will return as often as you can - but be careful - we are addicting. we'll be looking for you.

sam



purplelady said:


> my prayers too for the little one, his family, you,
> 
> amd for all here who are dealing w/ surgery, ailments,
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good that your sister was not hurt.

it is fun to spend time with famiy - especially when celebrating something like a birthday.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I am now caught up! Prayers for Emmett and his dad. That must be a horrible thing to happen.
> 
> I went to my great niece's 6th birthday party today. I had not even gotten out of the driveway when my sister called. I answered and all I heard was her saying she just had a wreck. She had gone down into a ditch and almost turned the van over. My nephew and his family were in front of her and saw it. Thankfully, she was not hurt and was alone in the car. Other than that, the party was fun. My nephew got the van fixed and she drove home after dinner. I'm waiting up to hear that she makes it home safely. It was really good to spend time with my family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending prayers for the little one and for dad - i know how i would feel.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Thank you all for the prayers. I know they help.
> 
> Got home at midnight. My DD is a nurse so she was able to read his charts and observe him some. He was alert and turning his head when they talked to him. No internal bleeding and the fracture wasn't deep, at least I think that is what she meant. Dad and his mom were up there and went to her mom's house for the night, about half hour from hospital. DD came home after DGD told her it would be okay. We're about an hour away, less the way she drives. Except for occasional snow flurries, my drive home was uneventful. North of Knoxville was snowcovered trees and mountains. Took a couple pics and will post them later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> The photograph is of sheep in hazel scrub in Fermanagh. As you can see, all is bare and branchey at this time of year but in early April, the branches will be covered in unfurling foliage.


Oh how I love that. Thank you so much for posting. Wish I was a painter and I would paint that. So much fun sharing photos from other countries. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


Gwenie, I can't wait to see what beautiful works of knitting come from you with this lovely yarn. I have never seen mink yarn but have heard of it on here. Isn't it wonderful that no animals have to die for us to knit!!!! Your yarn crawl had quite a good-sized group. Looks like loads of fun. So glad you got to have such a great day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> This will be my task tonight. Larger needle for C O and tug on stitch.....yea! thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ezenby, good luck with looser knitting. I was also quite a tight knitter when I first started learning and then I just taught myself continental knitting. Not only was my knitting tight but my hands were in such an uncomfortable position they even cramped. Now I laugh as my hands are held totally different since I have relaxed with it. That was just a few months ago. Keep us posted on how you are doing. I found this link for you and it covers looser knitting for Continental and throwing:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kehinkle, so glad you made the trip safely and that the baby is responsive and no internal bleeding. What a relief for you and the family and all of us. Will continue praying.

Pup Lover, sorry to hear about the cold. Take it easy and hope it won't last forever.

I'm finding setting the timer is really helping me focus with my house-cleaning. Now I give myself 15 min. to work an area and I can't tell you how many times I start to work somewhere else or pick up something and start to read but now that the timer is set, I get back to where I should be or put down what I started to read and I am accomplishing so much more. Even DH confessed he does the same thing with getting distracted.

Pammie1234...So sorry to hear about the accident but so glad she was ok and even able to have dinner. I'm sure she was shook up.

Darowil...What a great find at the Knitting Guild Auction, that cute cup. A knitting pattern on the outside and then seeing the stitch and sip. Perfect.

Well everyone, another sleepless night but at least I get to catch up a little on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purplelady said:


> my prayers too for the little one, his family, you, amd for all here who are dealing w/ surgery, ailments, bets.
> ps that gathering sounds great, watching the spinners, and all. b


Thanks for joining in on the prayers for the wee one.

Purplelady...I have enjoyed your ASJ workshop so much and such gorgeous sweaters coming out of there along with a lot of fun.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Fly-in oh what memories for me. DH is a pilot. We have not owned a plane since the 70s. Our first date he took me to a landing strip on a mountain top. Landing ok but the take off was off the end of strip into the wild blue. He was impressed I enjoyed the flight. I had lessons and learned to fly. Was this his plan?? He could sleep on the way home. Good old days.
> 
> Ezenby, how wonderful! And you learned to fly too - I never have, just happy to keep a lookout for other aircraft and enjoy the view.... I used to do all the notifications required here (to police/ customs and the flight plan) when you had to FAX them, but now DH does it all himself, on- line. Did you fly all over the US? It sounds like it is much easier to just take a trip in the states than here where you have to plan ahead and often need permission to land somewhere if you aren't a regular there.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> and this is a great planter - i should try and find one like it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


The bag is absolutely lovely, aged or not and how wonderful that it is from Bali. Wow, nice to have such a great bag from such a wonderful place. My not alive reference was just being funny about the project being a "dead" fish and a bag not being a live thing, but it is quite unique and absolutely perfect.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will soon be time to get up so i best get to bed so i can get up when it is time.

sam

see you in the morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the right to buy act? could't you just go out and buy a home before?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'm assuming its a similar thing to our HOusing Trust housing over here. Housing Trust tenants (similar to Council housing in the UK) are given the opportunity to buy there place at a price they can afford. It's not that they weren't allowed to buy before but that they couldn't afford to. However as in the UK it means the public housing stock has decreased and now those who need it have problems getting accomadation. The intention of the public housing is to have affordable rental accomadation available to people on low incomes


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > The photograph is of sheep in hazel scrub in Fermanagh. As you can see, all is bare and branchey at this time of year but in early April, the branches will be covered in unfurling foliage.
> ...


It looked like a painting- it was lovely- I think bare trees have a rel beuty of their own.


----------



## gemajo (Mar 3, 2013)

I really enjoyed reading your notes and recipes, it was















n like finding some friends who had drifted away while one's back was turned, I didn't mean to turn my back


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Fascinating! I have to Google and read more.

Thanks TNS

Pontuf



TNS said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kiwi. You always have friends and caring people here, always a pot of tea under the cozy and a friendly face

Pontuf



kiwi11 said:


> well sam-you continue to surprise us with your yummy recipes-just a thought- in NZ we can buy canned strawberries
> and I have used them for jam before-maybe you have them elsewhere too.
> I am now into week 3 post op back surgery, and concerned that it hasn't really gone as well as it should>>>>
> Been taking things quietly, sitting-lying-resting, and so bothered about the inactivity-lol-excess weight gain etc
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Just catching up with all the 'overnight' conversation. Relieved to read that the baby is responding well, Kehinkle. You all must be quite drained by now. I hope you are all able to relax a little. And Pammie 1234, good to hear that everything worked out OK in the end. Must have been so stressful. Pup lover, take gentle care of yourself until the cold goes.
Gwennie, you all look so happy and content in the photo. It sounds really good fun going on a yarn crawl! I have to do it on the web.
Lovely sheep picture, my DD will be on a sheep farm in England at Easter for 2 weeks lambing experience ( she's a first year vet student)
I need to get on with some housework now, so will return later. Hope everyone has a good Sunday here.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Valerie such nice soothing pictures.

Pontuf



ptofValerie said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > healing prayers and energy for you great grandson kathy - keep us in the loop if you can.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is a beautiful image.

Pontuf



ptofValerie said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in --- I made breakfast quesadillas -- used up the bacon, fried potatoes, grilled peppers and onions and cheeses. I often make this for lunch or dinner too---eggs on the side if you wish.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sheared mink! Never heard of it but I am totally intrigued!

What a fun day! And a great picture.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


I love County Fermanagh and this site is close to the international geopark at the Marble Arch Caves on the Marlbank. Worth looking the caves up on Google. I'll post some of the summer pics so that you can see the contrast. No matter what time of year, the gras here is green and even in winter grows slowly.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Valerie such nice soothing pictures.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


soothing indeed, my dearest. We all need time to reflect and I believe that we KPers who love yarn can draw strength from our knitting and from the finer things in life on which we think.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out the stitch.
Such a cute mug.

Pontuf



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty mug and cute saying inside. Are those suppose to be hanks of yarn running down the outside in pink? Makes me want a cup of tea myself right now.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I have been trying to figure out the stitch.
> Such a cute mug.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


So have I- at first I thought it looked easy and then I realsied it seems to do more than I thought. Need to sit down some time and try and figure it out. I went to throw the box it came in out and then rescued it out the recycling as the patttern is one there too and thought it might be easier to work out from the box-


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *kehinkle*: Many prayers and much love being sent for your great grandchild.
> 
> Had the best time on the yarn crawl today with the Georgia Waddlers. One of our group even drove in from South Carolina.
> We went to 3 stores: Only Ewe and Cotton Too, Cast On Cottage and Needlepoint Garden, and Lovin' Knit Studio and Yarn Shop.
> We ate lunch at a nice little place called Nine Street Kitchen. I had the most delicious Crab Chowder and tomatoe & cheese pannini.(sp). Most fun was touching all the wonderful yarn; one shop had the most glorious mink yarn. (and they sheared the mink, did not slaughter them) I restrained a little and didn't go with some of the pricier yarns...one in particular was $48 a skein. Unbelievably soft and luxurious. I did get some lovely yarn though as you'll see in the pictures below.


Looks like you had a great time, Gwennie! :thumbup: I really like the blue toned wool in the last picture.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Clearly, I've not quite mastered the means of sending photographs and associated text!


Really like the look of this scarf, Valerie, and the fact that the pattern's so easy! :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My dogs woke me up at 3:00 am and I couldn't go back to sleep. So I am up, checking KTP, and drinking a coke. Of course, the dogs have gone back to sleep!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it will soon be time to get up so i best get to bed so i can get up when it is time.
> 
> sam
> 
> see you in the morning.


Sleep well, Sam!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well back to sleep. All caught up. Gotta be up in a few hours. We start our road trip at 10 am. Pontuf is all packed. I put down the back seats and covered the area with a fluffy quilt. He will have all the space behind the front seats. lucky dog!
I stopped at Walmart yesterday and bought all kinds of "road" food...I.e. Potato chips, crackers, cheese, jelly beans, diet coke, pretzels...all the stuff I never keep at home but are allowed on the road. The plan is to hit Luchia's the pie restaurant in Wikeup by 1pm for hot coffee and a slice of pie. It is our half way point. I'll try to post a picture or two from my cell phone but not sure it will work out as I have never posted on KP from my cell. Either way I will take some pictures on my camera and post when we return.

We haven't heard from AZ Sticks for a couple days. Hope you are having a great trip! We will wave as we bypass Kingman later today.

You are all in my heart as always. Many good thoughts out to each and every one of you. Stay safe, stay warm (or cool) stay happy.

Pontuf


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Have you been to the Crom Estate? My daughter was thinking of getting married there, but it looks expensive. We have stayed in the National Trust cottages on their land. It's such a peaceful place, overlooking the lake.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Well back to sleep. All caught up. Gotta be up in a few hours. We start our road trip at 10 am. Pontuf is all packed. I put down the back seats and covered the area with a fluffy quilt. He will have all the space behind the front seats. lucky dog!
> I stopped at Walmart yesterday and bought all kinds of "road" food...I.e. Potato chips, crackers, cheese, jelly beans, diet coke, pretzels...all the stuff I never keep at home but are allowed on the road. The plan is to hit Luchia's the pie restaurant in Wikeup by 1pm for hot coffee and a slice of pie. It is our half way point. I'll try to post a picture or two from my cell phone but not sure it will work out as I have never posted on KP from my cell. Either way I will take some pictures on my camera and post when we return.
> 
> We haven't heard from AZ Sticks for a couple days. Hope you are having a great trip! We will wave as we bypass Kingman later today.
> ...


Have a great trip, Charlotte!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Of course!





pammie1234 said:


> My dogs woke me up at 3:00 am and I couldn't go back to sleep. So I am up, checking KTP, and drinking a coke. Of course, the dogs have gone back to sleep!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Kate!

quote=KateB]


Pontuf said:


> Well back to sleep. All caught up. Gotta be up in a few hours. We start our road trip at 10 am. Pontuf is all packed. I put down the back seats and covered the area with a fluffy quilt. He will have all the space behind the front seats. lucky dog!
> I stopped at Walmart yesterday and bought all kinds of "road" food...I.e. Potato chips, crackers, cheese, jelly beans, diet coke, pretzels...all the stuff I never keep at home but are allowed on the road. The plan is to hit Luchia's the pie restaurant in Wikeup by 1pm for hot coffee and a slice of pie. It is our half way point. I'll try to post a picture or two from my cell phone but not sure it will work out as I have never posted on KP from my cell. Either way I will take some pictures on my camera and post when we return.
> 
> We haven't heard from AZ Sticks for a couple days. Hope you are having a great trip! We will wave as we bypass Kingman later today.
> ...


Have a great trip, Charlotte![/quote]


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Pontuf
The right to buy actualy started before thid but soared after
After Margaret Thatcher became Prime Minister in May 1979, the legislation to implement the Right to Buy was passed in the Housing Act 1980. The sale price of a council house was based on its market valuation but also included a discount to reflect the rents paid by tenants and also to encourage take-up. The legislation gave council tenants the right to buy their council house at a discounted value, depending on how long they had been living in the house, with the proviso that if they sold their house before a minimum period had expired they would have to pay back a proportion of the discount. The sales were an attractive deal for tenants and hundreds of thousands of homes were sold. The policy is regarded as one of the major points of Thatcherism.[3]

Proceeds of the sales were paid to the local authorities, but they were restricted to spending the money to reduce their debt until it was cleared, rather than being able to spend it on building more homes. The effect was to reduce the council housing stock, especially in areas where property prices were high such as London and the south-east of England.

200,000 council houses were sold to their tenants in 1982, and by 1987, more than 1,000,000 council houses in Britain had been sold to their tenants, although the number of council houses purchased by tenants declined during the 1990s
for anyone interested : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_Buy_Scheme
and now they want people to pay bedroom tax go figure 
Must explain that not ALL council tenants have to pay, only the ones on benefits !!!


Pontuf said:


> Melyn when did the " right to buy their own home act " go into effect?
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing.
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam it was the right to buy a council owned house, they were sold off on a big discount, you could buy a house worth 30.000 for in some cases half price. if you wanted to sell it and move to a bigger/better home you had to pay them back some of the discount if it was before a 2 year period but after that you didn't have to. It was a fantastic scheme at the time but as usual no one predicted the long term consequences and now we need those council houses. lyn


thewren said:


> what is the right to buy act? could't you just go out and buy a home before?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Darowil, love your new mug. Should make anything you drink out of it more fun!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gemajo said:


> I really enjoyed reading your notes and recipes, it was
> n like finding some friends who had drifted away while one's back was turned, I didn't mean to turn my back


Welcome to the Tea Party, there is lots of room at the table.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pontuf drive carefully please. 

About that wool, I don't know much about washing it so looked it up. It can't be agitated, just soaked and swished ( whatever that is). Seem it will felt if not handled right. I would be afraid to do it, but, sure would like to watch it done. 

Morning prayers for all the sick and those needing help from God with their problems. Especially the baby.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Happy Sunday or Monday to all! This past week has had me flumoxed. In my office we were getting almost hourly instructions on what to do or not do as the 'sequestration' approached. Some of the instructions contradicted each other so it was/is hard to know just what to do. I just skimmed down through the first page of the tea party, and I know exactly how that poor cat feels. Thanks so much to whomever posted it - It has made me laugh for the first time all weekend!
I've been working on a scarf, Winter Flame, which I got off the KnitPicks website. I'm using a red sock yarn that has a metallic thread in it. If I ever get it finished, I will post a picture. It involves a lot (for me) of counting, and I have frogged it twice so far. Third time's the charm, as they say.
I see that Shirley Maclane will be in the new Downton Abbey series. She was so good last season! Her interactions with Maggie Smith were priceless. I bought the DVDs for my daughter for her birthday, so we are planning a Downton Fest for the spring, perhaps with a real tea party, too.
Time for me to start getting ready for church. I'll try to get caught up this afternoon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gemajo

Welcome to the group. We're a friendly bunch and you are always welcome to join in any conversation that catches your interest.
Sam will greet you himself when he gets back. I'm sure he has finally gone to bed for the night/day but there's always an empty chair waiting for you at the table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I am up to date! Am now going to do some simple knitting a Chai Tea- in my newest mug. Got first pick yesterday at the Handknitters Guild raffle and was about to pick some yarn when I saw this- and figured thaat I collect mugs and really didn't need to add to my stash so added to my mug collection instead. Don't now how well the photo will come out but inside and pn the handle it says "Knit one Sip one"
> 
> And Maryannes friend stayed last night as MAryanne is escaping the Clipsall noise still (last nights concert which I think was only a few hundred yards from her place could be heard very clearly here about a mile away) but her friend volunteers in an op shop (charity shop) and gave me a blankets and throws to knit book by Debbie Abrahams. It was priced inside at 2 pun 50 so had clearly come formt he UK (presumably second hand then as well at that price)- as it is a 2002 book it is not pre-decimal days from here.


I love the mug, I collected mugs in the past, just recently I found a small tote that has what I chose from the group to keep as special. I have no where to display the mugs so they stay in storage. Hmmmm I might rotate the mugs, wish I had thought of that before, LOL...but most are decorative types, gifts from friends and award remembrances. I am leaning more towards the pottery style mugs lately, have 2 favorites that I use for coffee and just one for tea, I do have the dainty tea cups when I have guests, but for just me, I use a mug, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I read where the woman that plays the personal maid of the Lady, (I have only watched the first episode of the first season so far), the one that schemes with the footman, anyway, she has quit the show. Not sure of all the details but was on a blog that I read and is where I found the first two seasons to watch Downton Abby. 
We ended up spending almost 2 hours in Lowe's yesterday, LOL, between the garden area and wishing for kitchen updates, then my love of tools (I did find my Japanese hand saw that I needed to replace). I also found a new Dremel tool that I don't have, so that will be hopefully a Mother's Day gift from the boys, LOL. They both laugh and say it is easier to buy me a gift for Father's Day as that is when all the tools are on sale, so they usually just send cards to me but flowers or a gift for my Mom. 
I passed on purchasing the wood for my worktable top, their saw was out of order and this sheet of wood is going to be heavy, much easier for them to do the cutting than for me to fiddle with it on my table saw! We may go back today, but if not I can start the building the base as I have all that I need for that. 
I made great headway on the scarf, it is a bit over half way mark, so hopefully will have it ready to deliver by Thursday, I won't be able to see her until then as she is taking a few days to spend with her GD. 
I know nothing about sheep, or the washing of the fleece, sounds like it would be quite the ordeal though. There are several farms with sheep in this area, I am sure they sell or send the wool somewhere as I know there are spinners not far away. I am happy just to purchase the finished product, LOL. In my lifetime I have raised (or owned) horses, steers, chickens, pigs, goats and rabbits, (not all at one time thankfully) I do miss the horses the most, the steers, chickens and pigs were for the freezer so did not get attached to them. The goats were for the horses and steers for company, good companion animals to keep them calm and also just to be a buddy. 
Hope that the baby Emmit is doing much better this morning.. wishing all the friends on the roadways today a safe journey, as we say God Speed until you are safely home again. Sending prayers for healing to those that are ill or suffering in some way. 
Loves, Hugs and prayers... :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Gemajo! Glad to have you join the KTP!

Kehinkle if you ever decide to join us on a yarn crawl you will be most welcome! Knoxville isn't too far but if you want to stay the night you are welcome at my humble home. You just have to love dogs and cats 'cause we have quite a few! LOL

Prayers still abound for baby Emmit; glad the fracture didn't seem too deep.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

In the USA, we have Section 8 housing - which is mostly property that is owned by individuals or corporations and then contracted to the government as "government or subsidized housing" which is made available based on a "means" testing of income with the tenant and government paying rent to the owner based on the contracted price. But there are also voucher programs that promote home purchase and also some government owned properties. It's a very complicated system for those who administer it as well as tenants and landlords. There is a tremendous shortage of contracted housing available and the waiting list is very long.

Here in the uk people in council houses, will have to pay extra on there rent, for bedrooms that are not being used,So if they use one bedroom in a 3 bedroom house it would mean about £28 a week or move to one bedroom flat, Were are all the one bedroom flats coming from.[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]

I'm assuming its a similar thing to our HOusing Trust housing over here. Housing Trust tenants (similar to Council housing in the UK) are given the opportunity to buy there place at a price they can afford. It's not that they weren't allowed to buy before but that they couldn't afford to. However as in the UK it means the public housing stock has decreased and now those who need it have problems getting accomadation. The intention of the public housing is to have affordable rental accomadation available to people on low incomes[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> just got word that my newest grand great grandson fell out of his daddy's arms and has a skull fracture. transferring him to Toledo to watch for any swelling. I'm on my way home from Knoxville. please put Emmett and his parents in your prayers.
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, I'm so sorry to hear this. I will definitely keep your great grandson and your whole family in my prayers.
Hugs,
June


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Sounds like some wonderful projects will be underway. DH told me about an article detailing the Downton Abbey changes. Can't remember all of them but do remember that Kiri Te Kanawa will make a guest appearance, and will sing. I love her voice...will have to locate the CD I own. Wonder if she still gives concerts?



Marianne818 said:


> I read where the woman that plays the personal maid of the Lady, (I have only watched the first episode of the first season so far), the one that schemes with the footman, anyway, she has quit the show. Not sure of all the details but was on a blog that I read and is where I found the first two seasons to watch Downton Abby.
> We ended up spending almost 2 hours in Lowe's yesterday, LOL, between the garden area and wishing for kitchen updates, then my love of tools (I did find my Japanese hand saw that I needed to replace). I also found a new Dremel tool that I don't have, so that will be hopefully a Mother's Day gift from the boys, LOL. They both laugh and say it is easier to buy me a gift for Father's Day as that is when all the tools are on sale, so they usually just send cards to me but flowers or a gift for my Mom.
> I passed on purchasing the wood for my worktable top, their saw was out of order and this sheet of wood is going to be heavy, much easier for them to do the cutting than for me to fiddle with it on my table saw! We may go back today, but if not I can start the building the base as I have all that I need for that.
> I made great headway on the scarf, it is a bit over half way mark, so hopefully will have it ready to deliver by Thursday, I won't be able to see her until then as she is taking a few days to spend with her GD.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear that the baby is doing well....best wishes for all you travelers and good to hear that the accident had minor effects and fun was had by all at birthday party.

FYI - Hobby Lobby has their I Love This Cotton on sale this next week -- I love it for soft facecloths and baby stuff.

Time to get ready to head to Tuesday Morning to see what goodies they have in their craft area. See you all later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Sounds like some wonderful projects will be underway. DH told me about an article detailing the Downton Abbey changes. Can't remember all of them but do remember that Kiri Te Kanawa will make a guest appearance, and will sing. I love her voice...will have to locate the CD I own. Wonder if she still gives concerts?
> 
> I haven't hear her voice in a long time, will have to look her up and see what is available on CD, thanks for reminding me of her :thumbup: :thumbup: come to think of it, Mom may have one, will have to check her CD stash, she has CD's like I have yarn, LOL. :roll:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the USA, we have Section 8 housing - which is mostly property that is owned by individuals or corporations and then contracted to the government as "government or subsidized housing" which is made available based on a "means" testing of income with the tenant and government paying rent to the owner based on the contracted price. But there are also voucher programs that promote home purchase and also some government owned properties. It's a very complicated system for those who administer it as well as tenants and landlords. There is a tremendous shortage of contracted housing available and the waiting list is very long.
> 
> I know that in college and university towns and cities, many of the college students live in the Section 8 housing units. Is cheaper than the dorms and with roommates really makes their dollars go further. Is how my step-granddaughter has managed on her own, she will be graduating with her Masters in May, then heading to either Houston (TX) or Chicago (IL) to work towards her Doctorate degree. I'm sorry but all I know it is in the medical field, not sure what she has decided to pursue as she has 2 Bachelor degrees one in Physiology and the other in Chemistry, she also carried 2 minors with both the BA's, the girl is a brain and a hard worker, has worked 2 jobs and volunteered with 2 others the entire time she has been going to schools, only 23 and ahead of all her friends. We have only been close in the past few months, as there were issues that young girls have with step-fathers and so on. She has matured and has finally wanted to be part of my life, which is a joy for me!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear that the baby is doing well....best wishes for all you travelers and good to hear that the accident had minor effects and fun was had by all at birthday party.
> 
> FYI - Hobby Lobby has their I Love This Cotton on sale this next week -- I love it for soft facecloths and baby stuff.
> 
> Time to get ready to head to Tuesday Morning to see what goodies they have in their craft area. See you all later.


Ohhhhhhhh I may have to venture down to Buford, GA to the closest Hobby Lobby!! Have many baby patterns now that I just have to make for Allie, still waiting for her to make her appearance, they will induce labor if she doesn't come on her own on the 10th, sitting here on pins and needles waiting for a call :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Happy Sunday or Monday to all! This past week has had me flumoxed. In my office we were getting almost hourly instructions on what to do or not do as the 'sequestration' approached. Some of the instructions contradicted each other so it was/is hard to know just what to do. I just skimmed down through the first page of the tea party, and I know exactly how that poor cat feels. Thanks so much to whomever posted it - It has made me laugh for the first time all weekend!
> I've been working on a scarf, Winter Flame, which I got off the KnitPicks website. I'm using a red sock yarn that has a metallic thread in it. If I ever get it finished, I will post a picture. It involves a lot (for me) of counting, and I have frogged it twice so far. Third time's the charm, as they say.
> I see that Shirley Maclane will be in the new Downton Abbey series. She was so good last season! Her interactions with Maggie Smith were priceless. I bought the DVDs for my daughter for her birthday, so we are planning a Downton Fest for the spring, perhaps with a real tea party, too.
> Time for me to start getting ready for church. I'll try to get caught up this afternoon.


I am waiting anxiously for series 4 to become available here! the two old ladies are hilarious! 
Monday morning here, we had our first brief rainfall for weeks yesterday, welcome, but we need a lot more.
My cotton, narrow scarf I am making for my workshop has reached 110mm (43 in), with not very much more left on the cylinder. My pumpernickel is under way, and I am going to try an old fashioned trap next week for my over active mouse. Have to head out again later for another blood test, grrrr. I feel like a pin cushion.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My vet told me that unusual urination in a cat is most often the sign of a bladder infection or a bladder stone. I'd take her to the vet and get her checked out.


Exactly what my vet said & he was right, it's probably vet time, Sam.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I read where the woman that plays the personal maid of the Lady, (I have only watched the first episode of the first season so far), the one that schemes with the footman, anyway, she has quit the show. Not sure of all the details but was on a blog that I read and is where I found the first two seasons to watch Downton Abby.
> We ended up spending almost 2 hours in Lowe's yesterday, LOL, between the garden area and wishing for kitchen updates, then my love of tools (I did find my Japanese hand saw that I needed to replace). I also found a new Dremel tool that I don't have, so that will be hopefully a Mother's Day gift from the boys, LOL. They both laugh and say it is easier to buy me a gift for Father's Day as that is when all the tools are on sale, so they usually just send cards to me but flowers or a gift for my Mom.
> I passed on purchasing the wood for my worktable top, their saw was out of order and this sheet of wood is going to be heavy, much easier for them to do the cutting than for me to fiddle with it on my table saw! We may go back today, but if not I can start the building the base as I have all that I need for that.
> I made great headway on the scarf, it is a bit over half way mark, so hopefully will have it ready to deliver by Thursday, I won't be able to see her until then as she is taking a few days to spend with her GD.
> ...


Marianne- please take care when you are doing your wood-working!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Well back to sleep. All caught up. Gotta be up in a few hours. We start our road trip at 10 am. Pontuf is all packed. I put down the back seats and covered the area with a fluffy quilt. He will have all the space behind the front seats. lucky dog!
> I stopped at Walmart yesterday and bought all kinds of "road" food...I.e. Potato chips, crackers, cheese, jelly beans, diet coke, pretzels...all the stuff I never keep at home but are allowed on the road. The plan is to hit Luchia's the pie restaurant in Wikeup by 1pm for hot coffee and a slice of pie. It is our half way point. I'll try to post a picture or two from my cell phone but not sure it will work out as I have never posted on KP from my cell. Either way I will take some pictures on my camera and post when we return.
> 
> We haven't heard from AZ Sticks for a couple days. Hope you are having a great trip! We will wave as we bypass Kingman later today.
> ...


Have a safe trip, lots of fun and joy, traveling mercies . 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Good morning everyone! I just read that Evernote has been hacked and passwords need to be reset. I know there are some here who do use Evernote. Just thought I should let you know, so you can safeguard your stuff.* 

Here is an article I copied from a local newspaper:

The Associated Press
Sunday, March 3, 2013 - 07:42

LONDON - Online note-taking service Evernote Corp. says it has been hacked and is resetting all its 50 million users' passwords as a precaution.

The Redwood City, California-based company said in a post published late Saturday that an attacker had been able to access sensitive customer information and that every user would have their account reset "in an abundance of caution."

Evernote says the attacker was able to access an unspecified number of customers' encrypted passwords. Decoding such passwords can be difficult but is far from impossible.

The company says it has seen no evidence that any customer data had been tampered with or that any payment information had been compromised.

A phone message left with Evernote on Sunday was not immediately returned.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie. So sorry to hear that you have to go to the doctor today and get poked! How are you feeling? Any news from Fale?
We are leaving on our little road trip in a couple hours. Even though I've packed all Pontuf's things he is still following me and sticking to me like glue. Whenever a suitcase comes out he worries until he's in the car. Maybe I'll catch up with you tonight from Vegas.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday or Monday to all! This past week has had me flumoxed. In my office we were getting almost hourly instructions on what to do or not do as the 'sequestration' approached. Some of the instructions contradicted each other so it was/is hard to know just what to do. I just skimmed down through the first page of the tea party, and I know exactly how that poor cat feels. Thanks so much to whomever posted it - It has made me laugh for the first time all weekend!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Patches



Patches39 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Well back to sleep. All caught up. Gotta be up in a few hours. We start our road trip at 10 am. Pontuf is all packed. I put down the back seats and covered the area with a fluffy quilt. He will have all the space behind the front seats. lucky dog!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the thought, Charlotte! I get rather tired of this one- but at least it is only one phial at a time! The last time I spoke with Fale he was grumpy because he thought I had not given him all his clothes- which is quite true they are in his room- but he had forgotten that I am a three hour flight away! The last word is that he spent Saturday preparing a Taro patch at the new house- so that is very positive- we don't have enough room here! They got to church but I have not heard since.
Dogs do like to know they will be included- we have had that stick to you like glue, complex. Ringo and Rufus were quite on edge when Fale was packing up for Australia, but they are used to the one woman household now.
Enjoy your holiday! Strawberry4U is in Vegas! Happy Motoring!



Pontuf said:


> Julie. So sorry to hear that you have to go to the doctor today and get poked! How are you feeling? Any news from Fale?
> We are leaving on our little road trip in a couple hours. Even though I've packed all Pontuf's things he is still following me and sticking to me like glue. Whenever a suitcase comes out he worries until he's in the car. Maybe I'll catch up with you tonight from Vegas.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Needleme said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.
> ...


I agree. there would be a lot of property on the market around here with a ludicrous law like that. Mine included.

Tessa


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly, I've not quite mastered the means of sending photographs and associated text!
> ...


Barely a pattern at all, my dear and lovely and mindless to knit. The version in the photograph is in grey hand-spun of about a worsted weight. Affectionately


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

thewren said:


> purplelady - you are going to fit right in - there are a bunch of knitters on here that love purple incuding me. we hope you had a good time and will return as often as you can - but be careful - we are addicting. we'll be looking for you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


thanx sam,, I have noticed the addiction part.

Even w/ ALL the posts , time it takes to be up to date, it is a must, can't put it down , as it were, so keep it till last and then take my time, visit, sip& enjoy,\

really like the companionship , caring, family feel here. 
bets


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning all! I am all caught up but not for long. I am getting ready to go to the Northwest Women's Show with 3 of my high school girl friends. We went last year and had a good time although it was a bit tiring. I'm sure that I will have a lot of reading when I get back. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I, too, like the bare trees.

Am a painter of sorts and they became more interesting since I started that hobby.
Also helps to get the shapes better when I do add the leaves. just more of God's handiwork.
bets


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Went back to sleep for a few hours, and then the dogs woke me up again! I'm up for good now, but moving rather slowly. I need to get some of my projects organized so I can start some. I'm feeling restless that I only have my socks to work on.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> we live in the country and they have almost three acres they can go poop/pea in - and actually they are all really good about doing just that. sure - there is the occassional accident and i can deal with that - but for some reason survivor thinks she doesn't need to go out - maybe a little come to jesus talk will help. she has just spent most of the day outside - probably feels picked on and will wet somewhere just to get back.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Good Sunday morning from Minnesota! We are expecting yet another storm to start tomorrow...Saturn, I believe is the name of this one. I've had my eye on the reports but wasn't too concerned with 3-6" of forecast snow but this morning I see that we have been bumped up to 6-12" - yikes! It is March, so the snow will be heavy and full of water. Dear husband will be okay going to work but the ride home may be long and slow. I'm going to pack a bag for him as there is a hotel really close to his work, with a restaurant on the property. Just in case things don't look good, I'd much rather him pull over and stay overnight close to his work rather than try to get home and have to do it all over again Tuesday morning. Such is winter/spring in Minnesota.

My cold is some better. I can recover from just about anything quickly but colds seem to have their own agenda and they linger. The itchy throat has been replaced by a slightly sore throat but nothing that lemon tea and honey or some coffee won't help. The nose is another story. That will get better too. 

Dear husband and I are going to make the grocery run a little later...just need a few fresh things to get through the week. It will be nice to not have to worry about that, when the roads are clogged up once again with snow and people in cars who still don't think slowing down applies to them, when conditions are less than favorable...grrrrrrr.

Darowil, cheers to you! I love my mug too. I got it last fall and use it everyday. I wash it by hand and have it sitting next to my coffee pot so it is ready for me every morning 

I just finished my first pair of 2-at-a-time, toe-up, magic loop slipper socks. The instructions I followed made it very easy to see what was going on and what was to happen next. I'm going to make another pair now but on smaller needles to fit my foot better. This is the photo I took when I just got done with the toe increases and a few rows of even knitting...such fun! I finished them last night and put dots of Tulip Brand Puffy Paint on the bottom...about the size of a dime. This will help make them non-skid and is supposed to stand up to washing, as it is a washable fabric paint to use on T-shirts and what not. 

Prayers and good wishes for all!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.


College towns sometimes try to make laws to keep apartments from being over-filled. I suspect such laws could not stand up to court challenges, though it can be pretty darned annoying to have these rental houses filled with students.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Good Sunday morning from Minnesota! We are expecting yet another storm to start tomorrow...Saturn, I believe is the name of this one. I've had my eye on the reports but wasn't too concerned with 3-6" of forecast snow but this morning I see that we have been bumped up to 6-12" - yikes! It is March, so the snow will be heavy and full of water. Dear husband will be okay going to work but the ride home may be long and slow. I'm going to pack a bag for him as there is a hotel really close to his work...just in case things don't look good, I'd much rather him pull over and stay overnight close to his work rather than try to get home and have to do it all over again Tuesday morning. Such is winter/spring in Minnesota.
> 
> My cold is some better. I can recover from just about anything quickly but colds seem to have their own agenda and they linger. The itchy throat has been replaced by a slightly sore throat but nothing that lemon tea and honey or some coffee won't help. The nose is another story. That will get better too.
> 
> ...


That yarn is knitting up beautifully! May we see the whole sock?! (pair)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


That is such a good idea to create the 'bumps'! I love the finished result! thank you for posting this!

p.s., glad you have an alternative for the bad weather, for DH!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on
> ...


Always gotta have a Plan B  I have wonderful neighbors so I don't worry about me; I worry about him - he drives 35 miles to work one-way but has done so for over 30 years so I guess he knows what he's doing...doesn't stop me from worrying though :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Fair enough! He must be very familiar with the road by now!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


He's a very defensive driver but it is the other people on the road I worry about...sometimes stuff happens that is out of your control and you just become a part of a pile-up or what not. Once he gets across the Minnesota River, he knows back roads to take but then he still has to get across the Mississippi River in Minneapolis. Once he is across that bridge (the one that fell some years ago now), he can get to work on back roads too, if he feels the need to get off the highway. I never worry about myself when I drive to say pick him up for something but I worry about him...maybe because I'm not in the car with him watching and alerting him of any crazy drivers - lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> He's a very defensive driver but it is the other people on the road I worry about...sometimes stuff happens that is out of your control and you just become a part of a pile-up or what not. Once he gets across the Minnesota River, he knows back roads to take but then he still has to get across the Mississippi River in Minneapolis. Once he is across that bridge (the one that fell some years ago now), he can get to work on back roads too, if he feels the need to get off the highway. I never worry about myself when I drive to say pick him up for something but I worry about him...maybe because I'm not in the car with him watching and alerting him of any crazy drivers - lol!


 :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > This will be my task tonight. Larger needle for C O and tug on stitch.....yea! thanks
> ...


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Not sure if someone mentioned this but you should take Survivor to the vet. She probably has a urinary tract infection. It isn't fair to an indoor cat to shove them outside in this weather. She is probably terrified if she isn't normally outside. Rather late joining and I have yet to find out how to be a participant in real time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nickerina said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned this but you should take Survivor to the vet. She probably has a urinary tract infection. It isn't fair to an indoor cat to shove them outside in this weather. She is probably terrified if she isn't normally outside. Rather late joining and I have yet to find out how to be a participant in real time.


mostly we don't worry about real time! there is almost always someone on line over the globe, some it suits to join in a few days later- others like to keep up with the current posts- conversations develop over time- one thing that does help is to click 'Quote reply' then we know which post has stirred you to comment! Following the week previous up till 5pm Friday will allow you to hit Sam's link as soon as he posts it, though. Rather than waiting to pick us up from the digest!
Whatever, you are most welcome, and Sam who is in the habit of sleeping late, will welcome you himself when he catches up!


----------



## marilyn skinner (Apr 10, 2012)

Good morning or almost afternoon,came down with the flu so had lots to catch up on,Kiwi11 hope you are doing well,I would come by and visit in a heartbeat if I was closer.Love those cups ,they look like they hold my sized cup of tea too.Ezenby hows the knitting coming now,it must be very difficult to master,I was always a loose knitter,so had to tighten up,which was a lot easier to do.Kehinkle hope baby is doing well now.
Sam we had an old cat and the vet said that the urine crystallizes and then he couldn't always make it to litter box,he would often get about a foot away and go.
Lambs are growing like weeds,it was so lovely to open up the hurdles and watch their first taste of freedom,we keep them penned so they bond well with their mother.I wonder if I can send picture from my I-Phone.Hmmmmm.
Heavy snowfall warnings out this morning for just south of here,we have been having temps at +10C.Now its going to -20 ,20cm of snow and 70km winds,go figure.So out to move hay bales and get ready for storm,then knitting needles here I come.
Stay well,everyone


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.
> ...


You and C are safe, Marianne. The judge would laugh his head off the first time that law was challenged in court.

 :-D :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne- please take care when you are doing your wood-working!


No worries Julie, I've been doing carpentry type hobbies since I was around 4 yrs old, though I no longer get on roof tops to apply shingles, LOL.. I still enjoy swinging a hammer and using all my wonderful power tools. :thumbup: :thumbup: I was a mixed up kid, would be in jeans and t-shirts one day, dressed up for Rainbow Girls another and then ballet costumes another time, LOL. Guess I had a well rounded education. :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a joy to have her back in your life....if she heads to Chicago, IL please let me know....it's always nice to have an acquaintance in the area for young girls---I know that when our girls were far from home, we appreciated the landladies, etc. who took an interest in their well being.


Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > In the USA, we have Section 8 housing - which is mostly property that is owned by individuals or corporations and then contracted to the government as "government or subsidized housing" which is made available based on a "means" testing of income with the tenant and government paying rent to the owner based on the contracted price. But there are also voucher programs that promote home purchase and also some government owned properties. It's a very complicated system for those who administer it as well as tenants and landlords. There is a tremendous shortage of contracted housing available and the waiting list is very long.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's always an axious time for the little ones to make their arrival. Hobby Lobby is not open on Sundays, so I'll probably head over there tomorrow - I want to get some to make easter eggs. I found some very girlie ribbon yarn at Tuesday Morning as well as some sock yarn, some very bulky cotton (Sam's swirl washcloth?), and some wool, alpaca, silk blends. I'll do some swatches to see what I want to make and then will check out other Tuesday Morning stores to see if I can find more in the colors I like---seems they never have more than 5 skeins of any one color.



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear that the baby is doing well....best wishes for all you travelers and good to hear that the accident had minor effects and fun was had by all at birthday party.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grrrr is right....hope they find some solutions for you...I know it's difficult for you to get out--hope it's not too many bus transfers. Maybe some of the pumpernickle for the mouse to catch him?



Lurker 2 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday or Monday to all! This past week has had me flumoxed. In my office we were getting almost hourly instructions on what to do or not do as the 'sequestration' approached. Some of the instructions contradicted each other so it was/is hard to know just what to do. I just skimmed down through the first page of the tea party, and I know exactly how that poor cat feels. Thanks so much to whomever posted it - It has made me laugh for the first time all weekend!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Joshua Tree Forrest I 'm going to try to attach a photo using my cell phone


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

mjs said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.
> ...


LOL... well, I guess I am lucky that Daniel went to a private Lutheran college ;-) Actually he is with 2 of his best friends from high school now sharing one of the college rental homes. The house was built in 1927, it is beautiful old brick home huge bedrooms and each have a private keyed entrance, they share a living, dinning, kitchen and a large space they have made into a music room. The two roommates both play guitars, one is a fantastic drummer also, Daniel plays trumpet and piano (keyboard and organ) one of the g/fs plays jazz flute. So many of their friends are music majors or minors that they usually have some type of jam session at least once a week. Their neighbors love them and often bring chairs to sit and enjoy the music. Daniel's room is next to a sun-room, that is like his sitting area for his part of the house. Not able to use it during the winter months as it has no heat, but spring and summer he loves it! Oh and though they are only a few blocks from the college, they have over an acre of land to maintain, luckily most is in trees and shrubs so not a lot to mow!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


Nice socks!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


Such a fun sock, thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I know right? I can just imagine a good Georgia judge hearing this case, he'd laugh and just say get out of my courtroom fool! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Say prayers for me, I am off to go try to "teach" my Mom how to use her lap top... :shock: :shock: :roll: She has ruined 2 computers by opening stuff that has virus's. But her nieces and nephews, plus her grands want to visit with her on Skype and Facebook... so have to find a way to explain simply enough for her to understand. When the boys try, as soon as they leave she admits to me that she didn't understand a word they were saying. LOL... I have written in a notebook how to do everything step by step, so hopefully she can have this to help her. She will shut it down before she ask for help over 2 times. 
Safe journeys to those traveling.. Loves and hugs and many prayers for all... 
M.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't post picture but just found Car Talk on the radioYEAH! 22 miles to pie!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Many prayers.....we never was able to get my FIL to get on the computer...he would say "if the grandkids want to talk to me, that's why they invented the telephone!" We did get him to use a cell phone because he was never home. At age 89 when he passed, I guess he figured he had learned enough new things.



Marianne818 said:


> Say prayers for me, I am off to go try to "teach" my Mom how to use her lap top... :shock: :shock: :roll: She has ruined 2 computers by opening stuff that has virus's. But her nieces and nephews, plus her grands want to visit with her on Skype and Facebook... so have to find a way to explain simply enough for her to understand. When the boys try, as soon as they leave she admits to me that she didn't understand a word they were saying. LOL... I have written in a notebook how to do everything step by step, so hopefully she can have this to help her. She will shut it down before she ask for help over 2 times.
> Safe journeys to those traveling.. Loves and hugs and many prayers for all...
> M.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, both recipes sound so good. Will be trying both very soon. Sorry to hear that Heidi isn't feeling well. Hope this nausea doesn't last too long.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I never seem to catch our Tuesday morning at the right time. Never any nice yarns. 

Gottastitch love your socks and the animal paw on the bottom. I have some of the Monet yarn haven't decided what to make with it yet, bought it cause of the colors.

Pontuf enjoy your pie!

DH put some baby back ribs in electric bbq pit for supper tonight, made cheesy potatoes to go with. Made spaghetti as one of our meals for the week and will make Italian beef tomorrow as the other. How is it I used to cook every night along with keeping track of three boys and the house and now I do good to cook twice a week? Oh, I remember, I didn't knit back then! Lol

Snow the next two days they are saying 3 - 4 inches so not too much. Sneezing has gotten my incisions hurting , won't last long though I'm sure.

Prayers and hugs for everyone! Have a healthy and happy week!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone know of a way to lessen the taste of onion? Got a bit too much in the spaghetti sauce.   :shock:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gottastitch, I absolutely love your socks. Those colors are gorgeous. 

Pup lover, can you add another can of tomato sauce or paste? For too much salt I have added a small amount of sugar, but i don't know about onion.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Gottastitch, I absolutely love your socks. Those colors are gorgeous.
> 
> Pup lover, can you add another can of tomato sauce or paste? For too much salt I have added a small amount of sugar, but i don't know about onion.


That sounds like a good idea, if I end up with too much sauce can always freeze some. Thanks silicone!

I love auto correct, I really did type siouxann not silicone, sorry siouxann!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like some wonderful projects will be underway. DH told me about an article detailing the Downton Abbey changes. Can't remember all of them but do remember that Kiri Te Kanawa will make a guest appearance, and will sing. I love her voice...will have to locate the CD I own. Wonder if she still gives concerts?
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


Very smart, Kathy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I never seem to catch our Tuesday morning at the right time. Never any nice yarns.
> 
> Gottastitch love your socks and the animal paw on the bottom. I have some of the Monet yarn haven't decided what to make with it yet, bought it cause of the colors.
> 
> ...


When you feel a sneeze coming on, try rubbing your tongue around the roof of your mouth and it may stop it happening! Doesn't work every time, but when my back was bad I would say it worked most of the time - worth a try!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm off to the Isle of Skye with DH in the morning, so I won't be back on until Thursday night. Hopefully I'll get some photos, although the weather forcast isn't great and if the mist comes down there will be no scenery to photograph! Best wishes to all with health problems or family health problems, and {{{hugs}}} to all.
Kate x


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

When you feel a sneeze coming on, try rubbing your tongue around the roof of your mouth and it may stop it happening! Doesn't work every time, but when my back was bad I would say it worked most of the time - worth a try![/quote]

Thanks Kate will give that a try, anything is better than sneezing!

Have a wonderful safe trip!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


Good job on the socks! I have some Monet in my stash - for the same reason as you. Maybe I'll have to check out the sock workshops, too.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> There is a show on TV The World's Longest Yard Sale. This yard sale stretches over 600 miles from Michigan to Georgia along the 127 corridor. Always the first weekend in August. Anyone live near this event? If I still lived in the midwest I would certainly love to do this. Lots of very cool items.


Hi everyone, while on vacation at a friend's house in KY we went to that yard sale (been there several times) it's the best yard sale I've ever been to. Anything you ever wanted is out there, the only bad thing at that time of the year is the heat, be sure to bring sun protection and a hat when you go. People come from all over, we made it all the way from northern KY into TN, spent the night and did the other side of the HWY going back and as far as into OH. Some people do the whole trip but it is hard to find a place to sleep along the way, everything is taken. I've bought some beautiful teapots and cups and saucers there. When I retire, I'm planning to have some real tea parties and you are all invited and bring your knitting. That would be so fun, dreams do come true sometimes right? (It will be a couple of years though).

Hope everyone is feeling better soon, sounds like Sam is trying for healthy recipes, thank you Sam, and we keep praying for all who need it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the slipper sock you're making. Can you share the pattern? You mug is so cheerful too. Makes me more anxious for spring to arrive!.



gottastch said:


> Good Sunday morning from Minnesota! We are expecting yet another storm to start tomorrow...Saturn, I believe is the name of this one. I've had my eye on the reports but wasn't too concerned with 3-6" of forecast snow but this morning I see that we have been bumped up to 6-12" - yikes! It is March, so the snow will be heavy and full of water. Dear husband will be okay going to work but the ride home may be long and slow. I'm going to pack a bag for him as there is a hotel really close to his work, with a restaurant on the property. Just in case things don't look good, I'd much rather him pull over and stay overnight close to his work rather than try to get home and have to do it all over again Tuesday morning. Such is winter/spring in Minnesota.
> 
> My cold is some better. I can recover from just about anything quickly but colds seem to have their own agenda and they linger. The itchy throat has been replaced by a slightly sore throat but nothing that lemon tea and honey or some coffee won't help. The nose is another story. That will get better too.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Darowil, cheers to you! I love my mug too. I got it last fall and use it everyday. I wash it by hand and have it sitting next to my coffee pot so it is ready for me every morning
> 
> I just finished my first pair of 2-at-a-time, toe-up, magic loop slipper socks. The instructions I followed made it very easy to see what was going on and what was to happen next. I'm going to make another pair now but on smaller needles to fit my foot better. This is the photo I took when I just got done with the toe increases and a few rows of even knitting...such fun! I finished them last night and put dots of Tulip Brand Puffy Paint on the bottom...about the size of a dime. This will help make them non-skid and is supposed to stand up to washing, as it is a washable fabric paint to use on T-shirts and what not.
> 
> Prayers and good wishes for all!


Your mug is great to- such fun to use when I am sitting with my knitting and my coffee (which is wht I norammly drink but who knows what I might decide to do.

I've heard that the come to silver patterns are really good for learning socks from.

Sure makes sense for your DH to stay close to work if the weather does get really bad.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


The paw looks fine from here- they look perfect for wearing round home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nickerina we can not participate in real time but do run 24/7. It sometimes seems as if it is being done in real time because someone always seems to be online and will respond to posts. By the way, glad to see you joining us. We are quite a chatty and friendly group. Sam is our host and he will surely welcome you to the virtual tea party. There is always a seat and a cuppa tea or whatever waiting for guests.



nickerina said:


> Not sure if someone mentioned this but you should take Survivor to the vet. She probably has a urinary tract infection. It isn't fair to an indoor cat to shove them outside in this weather. She is probably terrified if she isn't normally outside. Rather late joining and I have yet to find out how to be a participant in real time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well popped in cua=aught up and now out to a meeting and then the knitting lessons at church. Don't knoiw if anyone will turn up (the 2 students we have had recently both have lectures Monday afternoon- actually now I come to think of it pone has tutorials and as this is the first week of the new year there are no tuts so she whould be there. No car today so foot and bus are called for.
See you all this afternoon/evening my time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> When you feel a sneeze coming on, try rubbing your tongue around the roof of your mouth and it may stop it happening! Doesn't work every time, but when my back was bad I would say it worked most of the time - worth a try!


I will have to try this, it will be better than having my back hurt worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Grrrr is right....hope they find some solutions for you...I know it's difficult for you to get out--hope it's not too many bus transfers. Maybe some of the pumpernickle for the mouse to catch him?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fortunately, the Phlebotomist listened to me and we got the test done first time. Sometimes it has taken more times than protocol stipulates, and a second person, because my veins have a habit of collapsing.
I am lucky that I can do this trip with only one bus, + the return of course. Some of the elders from church were outside talking- when I left- still talking when I got back! 
I must try the pumpernickel- NanaCaren says it works well when it dries out!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Has this happened to you?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm off to the Isle of Skye with DH in the morning, so I won't be back on until Thursday night. Hopefully I'll get some photos, although the weather forcast isn't great and if the mist comes down there will be no scenery to photograph! Best wishes to all with health problems or family health problems, and {{{hugs}}} to all.
> Kate x


Enjoy your trip, I hope there is no mist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Sounds quite idyllic!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


It happens all the time to me. When I enlist Jamie to help it is worse as she finds things we have forgotten about. Needless to say we spend more time reminiscing than cleaning up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Does anyone know of a way to lessen the taste of onion? Got a bit too much in the spaghetti sauce.   :shock:


Extra potato helps with some things, although I don't think it would work for pasta.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of a way to lessen the taste of onion? Got a bit too much in the spaghetti sauce.   :shock:
> ...


 Thanks for the reminder Julie. If you put a whole potato or two int eh sauce and carefully take it out when it is soft. Should help.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I have just heard a rather interesting bit of information, the town close to me has made a law that if yo are not related you may not live together. I am not sure how true it is but it sure is making headlines.
> ...


That is a crazy law, can they really tell you who to live with or not? And who is checking, doesn't the bible say we are all brothers and sisters? Can the people use that in their defense?


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Has this happened to you?
> ...


But isn't the reminiscing *wonderful*? I do love it when DD gets me started on tales from the past.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I reckon that should too!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> That is a crazy law, can they really tell you who to live with or not? And who is checking, doesn't the bible say we are all brothers and sisters? Can the people use that in their defense?


I dont' know what they were thinking, but here is one of the things being said about it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Yes it sure is especially when we come across things that we worked on together.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Although we have a similar situation with a non-relative living in the house, I think I would raise a ruckus anyway, Marianne. Just on general principles! It sounds like a sly attempt to block same gender families or larger number of immigrants living together until they can earn enough to do better.
> 
> However, that does not leave a caring family much room or incentive to help those less fortunate. It doesn't leave much chance for His saying about doing for ''the least of these my brother'', does it?
> 
> ...


It had not occurred to me that it could be aimed at same-sex couples, but these days I would not be surprised if it were an attempt to disrupt them. In our town it was more than three unrelated, I think, and it was an attempt to keep a normal house from having so many college students in it.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to show my ignorance now but where is alderney? do you have pictures you could share? we love pictures.
> ...


I do think the cattle and knitting aspects are fascinating.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I've been trying to read and get caught up, but I'm only on about page 3, I think I need a vacation. lol... Hopefully after DH goes back to work on Thursday everything will settle back down to normal chaos. 
I finished writing up the wrister pattern so anyone who wanted it, here's the link to take you there. 
http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/2013/03/sweet-tart-wristers.html
I hope everyone is doing well, or at least better, I'm going to drink my tea and try to get caught up now, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh, Sorlenna, the yarn looks yummy, love the blue up front.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> 
> A fly-in is so neat! My DH LOVES planes and has been talking about getting his license to fly for years. Don't think tnat will happen in my lifetime.
> 
> ...


You should read the Guernsey literary and potato peel pie society. That is about the German occupation. There have also been some PBS dramas set during occupation on the Channel islands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm very late today - slept until almost noon which gave me just enough time to get a shower and get dressed - have a coffee with heidi and then leave taking sadie - kennel et al - to meet heather and anna grace by three o'clock - got there at 2:59 and heather drove in about two minuts later. we talked a little and then we left. everyone was glad to see sadie and think she was glad to see them.

stopped in defiance to fill the van with gas and came home. traffic was light but i am weary and shouldn't be - three hours driving shouldn't make one weary. 

but all is well - sadie is home and i can but my living room to rights now that the kennel is gone. wish i would have had one twice as big when i had the pups - it would have been perfect - difficult to clean though.

bright and sunny today - but under 32 degrees temperature - i had my darkest sunglasses on.

gary is busily painting the bathroom - think he is done with the walls - has the doors and cabinets to do yet. they will come in tomorrow - lay a new subfloor - put down a new floor and then gary will install a new toilet and all will be good.

i really like the tile they put down in the bathroom - thinking i may look at some for my house - although i still think i would like cork better. i'm not anxious to have grout lines.

better get busy catching up

sam

it's after six and still bright outside - yeah - spring is on it's way


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gemajo - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we hope you had a good time and will soon be back again - we would love to see you - always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



gemajo said:


> I really enjoyed reading your notes and recipes, it was
> 
> n like finding some friends who had drifted away while one's back was turned, I didn't mean to turn my back


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see pontuf and charlotte looking at the snow - did they enjoy getting out in it?

sam



Pontuf said:


> Valerie such nice soothing pictures.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm very late today - slept until almost noon which gave me just enough time to get a shower and get dressed - have a coffee with heidi and then leave taking sadie - kennel et al - to meet heather and anna grace by three o'clock - got there at 2:59 and heather drove in about two minuts later. we talked a little and then we left. everyone was glad to see sadie and think she was glad to see them.
> 
> stopped in defiance to fill the van with gas and came home. traffic was light but i am weary and shouldn't be - three hours driving shouldn't make one weary.
> 
> ...


Whereas this is a definitely Autumn like day here- it started to warm up, but the cloud cover has formed again and it is cool!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

drive carefully pontuf - we want you safely back home and the end of your road trip.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Well back to sleep. All caught up. Gotta be up in a few hours. We start our road trip at 10 am. Pontuf is all packed. I put down the back seats and covered the area with a fluffy quilt. He will have all the space behind the front seats. lucky dog!
> I stopped at Walmart yesterday and bought all kinds of "road" food...I.e. Potato chips, crackers, cheese, jelly beans, diet coke, pretzels...all the stuff I never keep at home but are allowed on the road. The plan is to hit Luchia's the pie restaurant in Wikeup by 1pm for hot coffee and a slice of pie. It is our half way point. I'll try to post a picture or two from my cell phone but not sure it will work out as I have never posted on KP from my cell. Either way I will take some pictures on my camera and post when we return.
> 
> We haven't heard from AZ Sticks for a couple days. Hope you are having a great trip! We will wave as we bypass Kingman later today.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Crossing the Hoover Dam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - does the bedroom tax include the houses that are privately owned or everyone's house. the queen must have quite a bill.

sam



melyn said:


> Pontuf
> The right to buy actualy started before thid but soared after
> After Margaret Thatcher became Prime Minister in May 1979, the legislation to implement the Right to Buy was passed in the Housing Act 1980. The sale price of a council house was based on its market valuation but also included a discount to reflect the rents paid by tenants and also to encourage take-up. The legislation gave council tenants the right to buy their council house at a discounted value, depending on how long they had been living in the house, with the proviso that if they sold their house before a minimum period had expired they would have to pay back a proportion of the discount. The sales were an attractive deal for tenants and hundreds of thousands of homes were sold. The policy is regarded as one of the major points of Thatcherism.[3]
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the long term consequences?

i think these houses are something like our low cost housing - but they are usually governed by local city governments and as far as i know have never been for sale - most low cost housing is in apartment type housing.

sam



melyn said:


> Sam it was the right to buy a council owned house, they were sold off on a big discount, you could buy a house worth 30.000 for in some cases half price. if you wanted to sell it and move to a bigger/better home you had to pay them back some of the discount if it was before a 2 year period but after that you didn't have to. It was a fantastic scheme at the time but as usual no one predicted the long term consequences and now we need those council houses. lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got my copy for amazon this past week.

sam



dollyclaire said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purplelady - i am so glad to see you back - we are addicting. but the more voices we have in the conversation the better it gets. grab a cuppa and sit a spell any time you want.

sam



purplelady said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady - you are going to fit right in - there are a bunch of knitters on here that love purple incuding me. we hope you had a good time and will return as often as you can - but be careful - we are addicting. we'll be looking for you.
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Sam, no the bedroom tax is only being demanded from council tenants that are receiving benefits, only pensioners are exempt. Sadly there are a lot of pensioners still living in the 2 and 3 bedroom houses they brought their families up in, a lot of them would be willing to move but there are no 1 bedroom senior citizen bungalows available.



thewren said:


> melyn - does the bedroom tax include the houses that are privately owned or everyone's house. the queen must have quite a bill.
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rookie - what brand was the bulky cotton yarn?

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's always an axious time for the little ones to make their arrival. Hobby Lobby is not open on Sundays, so I'll probably head over there tomorrow - I want to get some to make easter eggs. I found some very girlie ribbon yarn at Tuesday Morning as well as some sock yarn, some very bulky cotton (Sam's swirl washcloth?), and some wool, alpaca, silk blends.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> ...


Loved that book.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how are you going to stand four days away from luke? lol

have a wonderful and safe trip kate - we'll be looking for you on thursday.

sam



KateB said:


> I'm off to the Isle of Skye with DH in the morning, so I won't be back on until Thursday night. Hopefully I'll get some photos, although the weather forcast isn't great and if the mist comes down there will be no scenery to photograph! Best wishes to all with health problems or family health problems, and {{{hugs}}} to all.
> Kate x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops - sam missed your post nickerina - i'm sorry - but i do want to welcome you to the knitting tea party - you have probably noticed we are quite a chatty bunch - celebrating each others up timesl and sending prayers and energy for the down times. hope you had a good time and will be a regular visitor to our table - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Nickerina we can not participate in real time but do run 24/7. It sometimes seems as if it is being done in real time because someone always seems to be online and will respond to posts. By the way, glad to see you joining us. We are quite a chatty and friendly group. Sam is our host and he will surely welcome you to the virtual tea party. There is always a seat and a cuppa tea or whatever waiting for guests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this describes my house.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks poledra - they really look nice.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> I finished writing up the wrister pattern so anyone who wanted it, here's the link to take you there.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/2013/03/sweet-tart-wristers.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i might add the survivor took to heart my come to jesus talk and has decided once again to use the outdoors as her potty. i really think the problem was that she felt she wasn't getting enough attention and that was her way of saying "pet me!". children - they are just children with four feet. hickory has been know to whimper "what about me" if it seems i am petting the cats more than her. i need more hands.

dark out now - really quiet for some reason. think i will go have yogurt and knit a while. i drank a medium milkshake and ate a small fry on the way home - there is a mcdonalds where we meet. tis all i have had to eat today.

will be back in a bit.

sam


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm. 
Made southwest eggrolls, teaching my GS how to roll them. Watching tv and catching up on TP. 
Nice socks; sill haven't attempted them. Hope our travelers have safe roads and good weather. Would love to be with the Arizona ones. Made several trips to the casinos in Laphlin (sp). In 2002, mom and I, plus two doxies, went from Ft. Huachuca to San Diego, then up to Havasu City then to Las Vegas, then Phoenix, then home. Lovely trip but hot because it was the end of May. 
Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured. 
Hope everyone had a great day. I'm taking a couple days off and then back to work.
Night, everyone.
Kathy


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information...will check out Spotify. Sounds like fun! Browsing through a big CD stash sounds like fun too!


KatyNora said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Kathy, I asked my church family to remember Emmett in prayers this week and all of the rest of you, too. Take care and enjoy your time off.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> 
> Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured.
> Hope everyone had a great day. I'm taking a couple days off and then back to work.
> ...


Such good news! Thank you for sharing with us. It's good that you can take a couple of days off. I'm sure you'll get lots of Emmett time while you're home.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi again, back from getting groceries and a trip to Fleet Farm...I am bushed! Dear husband went along and it took twice as long as I figured it should have - lol! I couldn't deny him looking at things at Fleet Farm...just so he remembers that the next time we happen to go by a JoAnns or Michaels 

Here is the link for the slipper socks:

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/2mlsocks_start.htm

Hope you all enjoy making them as much as I did. I made them according to the directions. They will be fine but a little bit too big around the foot for me. Everyone will have to see how they fit to your own feet (I have narrow feet)...kinda like cooking, I guess...make something according to the recipe the first time and then make it your own after that 

Hope you all have a wonderful evening. I think I will be in bed early tonight to try to sleep off this cold...burning it out by putting hot sauce in my soup didn't seem to help too much so maybe more sleep will do the trick. I did finally buy the Coricidin that the doctor said to take for colds, because I am on high blood pressure meds. I took some earlier but I don't feel much of a difference there either - dang!

I'm all ready for storm Saturn...bring it on!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi everyone! Can't believe it's Friday again!
> Just jumped in . I haven't read any posts yet but will tonight after Blue Bloods
> Having nachos and a glass of wine at Harolds in Cave Creek. Lots of people in town for spring training/cactus league. Purl2diva how are our cubs doing?
> 
> Happy Friday


ohhhhh 0hhhhhh- I loved going to Cave Creek for the day!!!!
loved the little shops there -- and wandering around, stopping at the shopping center near the BOULDERS on the way home.

Favorite place was Tubac though and then deGrazia's 
gallery of the Sun" in Tucson. Anyone who ever goes to Tucson, it is the most amazing place - all of Ted DeGrazia's work and he is buried there. ohhhhhhhh, ohhhhhhh, wish I was in Ariizona.

Huge snow storm here today. driving will be bad tomorrow morning - we will likely stay home.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to read and get caught up, but I'm only on about page 3, I think I need a vacation. lol... Hopefully after DH goes back to work on Thursday everything will settle back down to normal chaos.
> I finished writing up the wrister pattern so anyone who wanted it, here's the link to take you there.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/2013/03/sweet-tart-wristers.html
> I hope everyone is doing well, or at least better, I'm going to drink my tea and try to get caught up now, my fingers are crossed.


I loved it when you first posted the picture. Thank you so much for sharing the pattern.
Gigi


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> Made southwest eggrolls, teaching my GS how to roll them. Watching tv and catching up on TP.
> Nice socks; sill haven't attempted them. Hope our travelers have safe roads and good weather. Would love to be with the Arizona ones. Made several trips to the casinos in Laphlin (sp). In 2002, mom and I, plus two doxies, went from Ft. Huachuca to San Diego, then up to Havasu City then to Las Vegas, then Phoenix, then home. Lovely trip but hot because it was the end of May.
> Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured.
> ...


Good news indeed!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow

Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy

Cream socks 3 leaf clover workshop
Blue from Darowil's toe up magic loop workshop
Red stripy sock from free pattern with yarn


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


Ditto, :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> ...


So glad for you all that the news has been good :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Angora--glad your son will be home soon. Had to laugh about the baby-sitting. When DD was small, she wanted to know what a babysitter was and why she had never had one. She had heard about babysitters from friends. DGM was always her baby sitter when needed (we didn't actually go out that often). Now that she is older she knows how lucky she was to have had DGM in her life.
> 
> How wonderful that you did it that way. I'm sure they had a lovely bond with the grandmother and I agree, she was lucky. Son is home now but we wont see him for a few days, but now I can relax knowing all this dangerous driving is over. Seven weeks on the road in the middle of winter. Such a relief.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello all my dear friends, Good news Tony is home!!! as fast as he got sick that is how fast he he got better. His blood work was better on Friday and he started to eat a little. The one kidney still wasn't functioning like it should but at least he started to eat and drink. Then when we talked to the Vet on Friday night he said we could bring him home for the weekend to give him a break and maybe we could bet him to eat and drink more. We called Saturday and the Vet said when she came in he was excited and was a different dog from the day before. He wasn't 100% yesterday but we didn't expect that but today he wants to play,eat and drink. We are so happy to have our 11 year old puppy back as his crazy little self. Still don't know what made his kidneys shut down and so fast. That is the latest.

I haven't went through all the post yet and I pray everyone is doing great. I haven't done any knitting since our Tony got sick. I want to work on a shawl to wear when I go to St.Louis. I decided to put on my big girl panties and make the trip. I wish I didn't have to do the plane changes. It use to be so much better when they had straight through flights. I should digress. I want to find a fine yarn. The pattern I found has a name of yarn I never heard of and it didn't state the weight or ply. So I guess I'll look around for a light weight. Does anyone have any suggestions on what would be good for a summer shawl or tunic?

Have a good rest of the day,evening or night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


What a good job on the socks, I would not be able to pick a favorite.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


As expected, beautiful work Agnes- I particularly like the three leaf clover design!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Angora--glad your son will be home soon. Had to laugh about the baby-sitting. When DD was small, she wanted to know what a babysitter was and why she had never had one. She had heard about babysitters from friends. DGM was always her baby sitter when needed (we didn't actually go out that often). Now that she is older she knows how lucky she was to have had DGM in her life.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


All very, very nice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cover it up with more garlic and Italian herbs or dilute with more sauce.



Pup lover said:


> Does anyone know of a way to lessen the taste of onion? Got a bit too much in the spaghetti sauce.   :shock:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved the craft room quote. Have too much yarn.. and too many feathers (fly tying) if one can ever have too much or many of each. A wonderful cool, raining off and on day here and most of my winter's snow is gone. We have year around robins, and they are out looking for worms even though it is still quite chilly.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> Made southwest eggrolls, teaching my GS how to roll them. Watching tv and catching up on TP.
> Nice socks; sill haven't attempted them. Hope our travelers have safe roads and good weather. Would love to be with the Arizona ones. Made several trips to the casinos in Laphlin (sp). In 2002, mom and I, plus two doxies, went from Ft. Huachuca to San Diego, then up to Havasu City then to Las Vegas, then Phoenix, then home. Lovely trip but hot because it was the end of May.
> Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured.
> ...


Great news, I love answered prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hello all my dear friends, Good news Tony is home!!! as fast as he got sick that is how fast he he got better. His blood work was better on Friday and he started to eat a little. The one kidney still wasn't functioning like it should but at least he started to eat and drink. Then when we talked to the Vet on Friday night he said we could bring him home for the weekend to give him a break and maybe we could bet him to eat and drink more. We called Saturday and the Vet said when she came in he was excited and was a different dog from the day before. He wasn't 100% yesterday but we didn't expect that but today he wants to play,eat and drink. We are so happy to have our 11 year old puppy back as his crazy little self. Still don't know what made his kidneys shut down and so fast. That is the latest.
> 
> I haven't went through all the post yet and I pray everyone is doing great. I haven't done any knitting since our Tony got sick. I want to work on a shawl to wear when I go to St.Louis. I decided to put on my big girl panties and make the trip. I wish I didn't have to do the plane changes. It use to be so much better when they had straight through flights. I should digress. I want to find a fine yarn. The pattern I found has a name of yarn I never heard of and it didn't state the weight or ply. So I guess I'll look around for a light weight. Does anyone have any suggestions on what would be good for a summer shawl or tunic?
> 
> Have a good rest of the day,evening or night.


Glad to know that Tony is on the road to recovery and can come home. It must have been very stressful waiting to find out if he would be ok. 
Glad yo decided to go. I miss the days of direct flights too, life was so much easier then. I will have 2 layovers on my way to London in June. 
I would look for a silk or bamboo yarn or maybe mix of both.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


WOW! we can call you the sock workshop lady - all your socks are wonderful. did you put them in the parades? I hope so -- if you need the links let me know, better yet here they are

toe up magic loop with darowil Magic Loop Toe Up Socks: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-140856-1.html#2694305

Three leaf clover ribbed socks with patchwork cat http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-151125-1.html

I hope you will put your socks in -- love the white ones.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > kehinkle said:
> ...


This news makes me so very happy. Thank you for letting us know. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

yup....I'll bet you're hungry; don't know if a yogurt will be enough--may need a peanut butter sandwich with it!! I ate a late lunch after my shopping trip; I finished off the quesadilla's - but now I'm looking for a snack so will probably have a peanut butter sandwich also. I spent over an hour in the Tuesday Morning store -- I'll tell you if you're trying to get organized - they have tons of things to help you out. Someone was looking for a small bag as their "take along" knitting bag that would also hold wallet, cell phone, etc. Tuesday Morning had a bunch of lunch bags - they're insulated so everything would be kept waterproof--thought that would be a good solution. They also had little sticky flags that would be great for marking patterns (but I resisted) along with rosewood needles and crochet hooks. Just fun to browse.

I'll check on the cotton - it was the only skein there, but will look for more if interested.



thewren said:


> i might add the survivor took to heart my come to jesus talk and has decided once again to use the outdoors as her potty. i really think the problem was that she felt she wasn't getting enough attention and that was her way of saying "pet me!". children - they are just children with four feet. hickory has been know to whimper "what about me" if it seems i am petting the cats more than her. i need more hands.
> 
> dark out now - really quiet for some reason. think i will go have yogurt and knit a while. i drank a medium milkshake and ate a small fry on the way home - there is a mcdonalds where we meet. tis all i have had to eat today.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy --- good to hear the good news!! Time for you all to take a deep breath again. Hmmm...SW eggrolls sound wonderful - can you teach us too?



kehinkle said:


> Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> Made southwest eggrolls, teaching my GS how to roll them. Watching tv and catching up on TP.
> Nice socks; sill haven't attempted them. Hope our travelers have safe roads and good weather. Would love to be with the Arizona ones. Made several trips to the casinos in Laphlin (sp). In 2002, mom and I, plus two doxies, went from Ft. Huachuca to San Diego, then up to Havasu City then to Las Vegas, then Phoenix, then home. Lovely trip but hot because it was the end of May.
> Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I've never worked with bamboo. Is it easy to work? I do see patterns using bamboo. Have you used it before?
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:
 

> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have had a major snow storm today - all of Southern Alberta- Roads closed in every direction. Lots of car accidents all day here in the city and on the highways. high winds and at one time we couldn't see across the street from our condo. We had a late flowering plant on our deck and with all that was going on here at the time, we never took it in or threw it out. I just took a picture of it for my friends on KP. miserable out there. We have had a very good winter but Mother natures doesn't ever let us get too comfortable - It was +12 C yesterday and it is - 14 C right now. 26 degrees difference in 24 hours. Calgary weather!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've tried that med. too, but Clor-Tron from Walmart seems to work the best for me and doesn't elevate my blood pressure.



gottastch said:


> Hi again, back from getting groceries and a trip to Fleet Farm...I am bushed! Dear husband went along and it took twice as long as I figured it should have - lol! I couldn't deny him looking at things at Fleet Farm...just so he remembers that the next time we happen to go by a JoAnns or Michaels
> 
> Here is the link for the slipper socks:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> We have had a major snow storm today - all of Southern Alberta- Roads closed in every direction. Lots of car accidents all day here in the city and on the highways. high winds and at one time we couldn't see across the street from our condo. We had a late flowering plant on our deck and with all that was going on here at the time, we never took it in or threw it out. I just took a picture of it for my friends on KP. miserable out there. We have had a very good winter but Mother natures doesn't ever let us get too comfortable - It was +12 C yesterday and it is - 14 C right now. 26 degrees difference in 24 hours. Calgary weather!


Wow, I just got chills looking at that photo. I can see the cold. Brrrrrrrr. Glad you are safe and inside. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope everyone is fine. So nice to get to visit with all of you for a bit. Even if I don't get to all the posts I enjoy reading them.

Strawberry4u...So glad your 11 yr. old puppy is feeling better. That is really strange about the kidneys shutting down and wish they knew why. Wishing him good health.

Poledra...I had no idea you had a blog. What a great site and thank you for the lovely pattern. So pretty and like the photography on your site.

Sam...So glad the cat has taken to heed your warnings. Sure will make life easier. I'm making headway around the house and it feels so good. Spring cleaning will be done early around here with this company coming. Even if they didn't come I wouldn't be upset as it just feels so good to have things organized and clean again.

Agnes...Those socks are so lovely. You sure have been keeping those needles click'n. In fact I can almost see smoke coming up off them. Great job. :thumbup:

For those I didn't mention, Big Hugs to you and all.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have added the wrist warmers to my to do list. Wonderful socks! Someday will attempt them. So happy to hear that Emmett is doing well. Am watching Parades End, a mini series on HBO set in Europe though am not sure exactly where. Is good so far, main characters wife is a real witch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, I sure hope things start looking up for you soon, glad you are at least able to get around the house a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Welcome Keeweegirl, a little late in greeting you but better than never right? Hope you join us often, it's such great people, pets, knitting, and food, the last two not always in that order. lol


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have had a major snow storm today - all of Southern Alberta- Roads closed in every direction. Lots of car accidents all day here in the city and on the highways. high winds and at one time we couldn't see across the street from our condo. We had a late flowering plant on our deck and with all that was going on here at the time, we never took it in or threw it out. I just took a picture of it for my friends on KP. miserable out there. We have had a very good winter but Mother natures doesn't ever let us get too comfortable - It was +12 C yesterday and it is - 14 C right now. 26 degrees difference in 24 hours. Calgary weather!


Yikes!!!! It makes me cold just looking at it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope everyone is fine. So nice to get to visit with all of you for a bit. Even if I don't get to all the posts I enjoy reading them.
> 
> Strawberry4u...So glad your 11 yr. old puppy is feeling better. That is really strange about the kidneys shutting down and wish they knew why. Wishing him good health.
> 
> ...


Thank you Angora. Oh no don't talk about Spring cleaning.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


I really like your socks and thank you for posting.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see pontuf and charlotte looking at the snow - did they enjoy getting out in it?
> 
> sam
> 
> Did Pontuf and Charlotte play in the snow....LoL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Darowil, I can't wait until your fish hat workshop, I've wanted to make one since Dreamweaver first posted pics of hers and it's on my todo list in capitals.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


Silverowl, this is so true about the craft room. The last time I cleaned there were things I forgot I had....LOL


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > purplelady said:
> ...


Presumably these were elected public officials, and a vote should be public.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


Kathy that looks like the same color I made my seed stitch ruffle scarf. It goes with almost everything.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*We need prayers for Queen Elizabeth II, she is in hospital with a "stomach bug". She is dehydrated and may need IV therapy. She is 87 years old. hmmmmm, Prince Philip, her husband, is scheduled to come to Canada next month, and I wonder if this is going to be delayed. Our Queen is very beloved and it is rare for her to be ill, and was last in hospital 10 years ago for an operation on her knee. There is now talk of her stepping down soon.* Zoe :|

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/queen-elizabeth-II/9906194/Queen-keeps-calm-and-carries-on-until-stomach-bug-forces-hospital-admission.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's been a long day, but a good one, healing and joy to all, and let tomorrow be peace and Happiness, night


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

melyn said:


> Sam, no the bedroom tax is only being demanded from council tenants that are receiving benefits, only pensioners are exempt. Sadly there are a lot of pensioners still living in the 2 and 3 bedroom houses they brought their families up in, a lot of them would be willing to move but there are no 1 bedroom senior citizen bungalows available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


socks look so striking against the black background. Excellent display.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Emmitt is home!! Tony is home!!! Daniel is home!!! yowza...terrific news>


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kehinkle, Oh my, my heart just sank when I just read your post on your great grandson, Prayers and positive thoughts enmass heading that way.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

mjs said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 Oh..this was the public officials vote that was made public? Well yes for sure...post their names.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Progress on my knitting project. CO with 10.5 ...moved to Addi lace 8 metal and now I have only frogged three times. Well...didnt have enough time today. More interruptions so I got out my old trusty bucket ..doxies too interested in yarn every time I set it down. Here is a pic of my bucket


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This has been a very lazy day And I am up much later than I had hoped. So, I guess I will say good night. Wishing everyone health, wealth, and happiness!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Darowil, I collect mugs too, I want one of those, now I'll be on the lookout. DH will be so pleased that I'm adding to that collection, not. lol...He's so tolerant though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pammie, so glad that your sister is okay and that her vehicle is alright as well.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *We need prayers for Queen Elizabeth II, she is in hospital with a "stomach bug". She is dehydrated and may need IV therapy. She is 87 years old. hmmmmm, Prince Philip, her husband, is scheduled to come to Canada next month, and I wonder if this is going to be delayed. Our Queen is very beloved and it is rare for her to be ill, and was last in hospital 10 years ago for an operation on her knee. There is now talk of her stepping down soon.* Zoe :|
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/queen-elizabeth-II/9906194/Queen-keeps-calm-and-carries-on-until-stomach-bug-forces-hospital-admission.html


Zoe - I will keep her in prayer.

Gigi


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

We in wi are due for another big one in48 hourss.
hope to get the store for milk before.
bets


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great trip Pontuf, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry the Queen is having troubles. She is an inspiration and has been so strong.
prayers, bets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


Yes- maybe you should ask who has this not happened to? But I did succed in getting it tidied- by throwing all the Wips in one container (ignoring the one of UFOs totally).


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've tried that med. too, but Clor-Tron from Walmart seems to work the best for me and doesn't elevate my blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> ...


After so many comments on it I just had to put a hold on it at the library-see how long it takes to come in (but like my knitting it won't matter if it takes a while as I have far too many books to get read as it is).


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on
> ...


Sandy, I just love the colors...especially the pinks/purples  I just love color in general - especially those. I bought enough to make a baby afghan but now I got into it so will have to see if Walmart has two more skeins in the same dye lot...dang, I was there today too, making the weekly food run before the storm...hate when I do that!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


I have printed off the 3 leaf clover but don't know i will get around to it. The unfinished sock has great colours in it. And how can the blue one be anything but wonderful? :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have had a major snow storm today - all of Southern Alberta- Roads closed in every direction. Lots of car accidents all day here in the city and on the highways. high winds and at one time we couldn't see across the street from our condo. We had a late flowering plant on our deck and with all that was going on here at the time, we never took it in or threw it out. I just took a picture of it for my friends on KP. miserable out there. We have had a very good winter but Mother natures doesn't ever let us get too comfortable - It was +12 C yesterday and it is - 14 C right now. 26 degrees difference in 24 hours. Calgary weather!


The plant looks stunning like that! even if it isn't the best treatment for it for now it is great.
Most of us seem to be eagerly awaiting the change of season whether from cold to hot or hot to cold!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on


Ooh, those are lovely, the yarn is yummy. I like your paw print, I thought it was a bear paw though,  but I think you should keep doing them on your socks, much cuter than dots. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Progress on my knitting project. CO with 10.5 ...moved to Addi lace 8 metal and now I have only frogged three times. Well...didnt have enough time today. More interruptions so I got out my old trusty bucket ..doxies too interested in yarn every time I set it down. Here is a pic of my bucket


Love your bucket!!! Great idea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Darowil, I can't wait until your fish hat workshop, I've wanted to make one since Dreamweaver first posted pics of hers and it's on my todo list in capitals.


March 19- which is why I have started knitting a couple now.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Your wish is my command, Lurker  I tried to make a kitty foot on the bottom of the heel but, as you can see, I'm not much of a drawer...think I will stick with the dots from now on
> ...


Haha, thanks Poledra


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, I collect mugs too, I want one of those, now I'll be on the lookout. DH will be so pleased that I'm adding to that collection, not. lol...He's so tolerant though.


I started it when we lived in the UK- I would get one from each trip we took- and that grew it quckly as we went away most school holidays. i've looked at these types before and wanted to get one but could never quite convince myself to pay the amount for them so now I have one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wmderful the answer to pray for Emmett- his parents must be so relieved he looks like being fine.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, I collect mugs too, I want one of those, now I'll be on the lookout. DH will be so pleased that I'm adding to that collection, not. lol...He's so tolerant though.


I looked at the bottom of my mug and this is what it says:

SALEUTIONS (a heart where the "O" is)
creative retailing
www.saleutions.com.au

I didn't have any luck when I looked around on this site but maybe if you click on "contact us" you can e-mail them and find out where they sell their things in your area. Hope this helps  Kathy J.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I continue to be amazed at the power of prayer, even though I shouldn't be...ask and you will receive...on a global scale from this site from all these wonderful people   

So happy things look so good for the baby!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy news about emmett - how is his dad?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> Made southwest eggrolls, teaching my GS how to roll them. Watching tv and catching up on TP.
> Nice socks; sill haven't attempted them. Hope our travelers have safe roads and good weather. Would love to be with the Arizona ones. Made several trips to the casinos in Laphlin (sp). In 2002, mom and I, plus two doxies, went from Ft. Huachuca to San Diego, then up to Havasu City then to Las Vegas, then Phoenix, then home. Lovely trip but hot because it was the end of May.
> Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


Over and over again, everytime I try to clean/organize. lol :lol:  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely socks agnes.

sam



agnescr said:


> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> Cream socks 3 leaf clover workshop
> Blue from Darowil's toe up magic loop workshop
> Red stripy sock from free pattern with yarn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks poledra - they really look nice.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

So relieved Kathy, that the GGS is doing so well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry4u - you could always goggle the yarn the pattern called for - at least you could see how much it was and what it was made of so you could find a substitute easier.

sam

excellent news about tony - so happy for all of you.



Strawberry4u said:


> Hello all my dear friends, Good news Tony is home!!! as fast as he got sick that is how fast he he got better. His blood work was better on Friday and he started to eat a little. The one kidney still wasn't functioning like it should but at least he started to eat and drink. Then when we talked to the Vet on Friday night he said we could bring him home for the weekend to give him a break and maybe we could bet him to eat and drink more. We called Saturday and the Vet said when she came in he was excited and was a different dog from the day before. He wasn't 100% yesterday but we didn't expect that but today he wants to play,eat and drink. We are so happy to have our 11 year old puppy back as his crazy little self. Still don't know what made his kidneys shut down and so fast. That is the latest.
> 
> I haven't went through all the post yet and I pray everyone is doing great. I haven't done any knitting since our Tony got sick. I want to work on a shawl to wear when I go to St.Louis. I decided to put on my big girl panties and make the trip. I wish I didn't have to do the plane changes. It use to be so much better when they had straight through flights. I should digress. I want to find a fine yarn. The pattern I found has a name of yarn I never heard of and it didn't state the weight or ply. So I guess I'll look around for a light weight. Does anyone have any suggestions on what would be good for a summer shawl or tunic?
> 
> Have a good rest of the day,evening or night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful, love the pattern in the 3 leaf clover sock, but they are all wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another beautiful sweater shirley.

sa,



Designer1234 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry, so glad your pup is better, it's so heartwrenching when they are ill. 
Designer, lovely pictures, I like to look at the snow but don't like to be out in it. :shock: 
Angora, thank you, it's a work in progress for sure. :roll:
Well, I'm almost caught up but it's definitely time for me to hit the hay so I'll finish getting caught up in the a.m.
Hugs and love to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the plant looks almost like an alien.

i love fresh snow - everything looks so white and clean - and i am always glad that i don't need to go out in it anymore.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> We have had a major snow storm today - all of Southern Alberta- Roads closed in every direction. Lots of car accidents all day here in the city and on the highways. high winds and at one time we couldn't see across the street from our condo. We had a late flowering plant on our deck and with all that was going on here at the time, we never took it in or threw it out. I just took a picture of it for my friends on KP. miserable out there. We have had a very good winter but Mother natures doesn't ever let us get too comfortable - It was +12 C yesterday and it is - 14 C right now. 26 degrees difference in 24 hours. Calgary weather!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought she would die with her boots on (so to speak) - sending mountains of positive healing energy and prayers her way.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> *We need prayers for Queen Elizabeth II, she is in hospital with a "stomach bug". She is dehydrated and may need IV therapy. She is 87 years old. hmmmmm, Prince Philip, her husband, is scheduled to come to Canada next month, and I wonder if this is going to be delayed. Our Queen is very beloved and it is rare for her to be ill, and was last in hospital 10 years ago for an operation on her knee. There is now talk of her stepping down soon.* Zoe :|
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/queen-elizabeth-II/9906194/Queen-keeps-calm-and-carries-on-until-stomach-bug-forces-hospital-admission.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought she would die with her boots on (so to speak) - sending mountains of positive healing energy and prayers her way.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


In my opinion that is just speculation, probably from the Republicans


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn ezenby - the knitting is beautiful - like your bucket - i will have to see if i have any old tupperware buckets like that.

sam



Ezenby said:


> Progress on my knitting project. CO with 10.5 ...moved to Addi lace 8 metal and now I have only frogged three times. Well...didnt have enough time today. More interruptions so I got out my old trusty bucket ..doxies too interested in yarn every time I set it down. Here is a pic of my bucket


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely yarn ezenby - the knitting is beautiful - like your bucket - i will have to see if i have any old tupperware buckets like that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It is an old Tupperware container. Took a hot screw driver and melted a hole in top. Carefully added a nylon washer into hole while plastic was still hot. Usually the needles and yarn will fit in ....secured away from the little diggers. Oh ...and that is a crochet dog sweater.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

QE put on your walking boots and get back home to keep on keeping. Heres to her health. Hip Hip Hooray!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Been away for a little bit sorry guys. Mid Terms went ok, But I got hooked on a new hobby during the mean time. Competition Archery. Sighs... If I had only known how expensive everything was before hand. LOL. Anyhow I now am spending Fridays and Saturdays at the Range. On a side note I just about had a heart attack when I paid the bill for all the equipment. And there is still plenty left to buy. Go figure. 

Anyhow, hugs to everyone. This semester is almost done. Two weeks and then freedom! woot woot


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Been away for a little bit sorry guys. Mid Terms went ok, But I got hooked on a new hobby during the mean time. Competition Archery. Sighs... If I had only known how expensive everything was before hand. LOL. Anyhow I now am spending Fridays and Saturdays at the Range. On a side note I just about had a heart attack when I paid the bill for all the equipment. And there is still plenty left to buy. Go figure.
> 
> Anyhow, hugs to everyone. This semester is almost done. Two weeks and then freedom! woot woot


But I guess not much knitting if you have taken up archery?! I had forgotten you had changed your avatar to Darwin and his mate, whose name I have also forgotten- they are such pretty kittens...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait to see you in your tights.

sam



doogie said:


> Been away for a little bit sorry guys. Mid Terms went ok, But I got hooked on a new hobby during the mean time. Competition Archery. Sighs... If I had only known how expensive everything was before hand. LOL. Anyhow I now am spending Fridays and Saturdays at the Range. On a side note I just about had a heart attack when I paid the bill for all the equipment. And there is still plenty left to buy. Go figure.
> 
> Anyhow, hugs to everyone. This semester is almost done. Two weeks and then freedom! woot woot


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

earlier than it was last night but still too late - have a headache so think i will pop a few pills and put head to pillow. will see all in the morning.

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to see you in your tights.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


How about a tutu to complement yours Sam?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> earlier than it was last night but still too late - have a headache so think i will pop a few pills and put head to pillow. will see all in the morning.
> 
> sam


Be careful Sam at this rate you might end up going to bed at a reasonable time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

As long as the check keeps coming, I don't much care what the label is --- having received social security "benefits" as a dependent child when my father passed away and my grandson receiving social security benefits when his father was disabled and died, my perspective is if the government saves money by labeling all the direct deposits as benefits, I 'm fine with that.

I volunteer in helping our citizens who are low income and in my experience, almost all of the section 8 housing in our area is privately owned and the tenants and government split the agreed upon rents based on the economic need of the tenants. There is a voucher program where the "subsidy" can be used toward purchase -- but there's not enough section 8 housing available and people are usually pretty content when they get off the waiting list and into a place.



Ezenby said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, no the bedroom tax is only being demanded from council tenants that are receiving benefits,
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I have one of those buckets, good idea. Love the yarn...looks good.



Ezenby said:


> Progress on my knitting project. CO with 10.5 ...moved to Addi lace 8 metal and now I have only frogged three times. Well...didnt have enough time today. More interruptions so I got out my old trusty bucket ..doxies too interested in yarn every time I set it down. Here is a pic of my bucket


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Same to you....and I'm up in the middle of the night---guess I didn't eat enough dinner and now I'm hungry---scrambled eggs and toast...then back to bed after I look for the swirl dish cloth pattern and do a few rows. I'm anxious to see how the new yarn looks as a fabric---could it be that excitement over knitting is why I'm awake? I'm certifiable!



pammie1234 said:


> This has been a very lazy day And I am up much later than I had hoped. So, I guess I will say good night. Wishing everyone health, wealth, and happiness!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too....I don't have collection of mugs, but I do like using ones that have some personal meaning. The one I use now is the first mug I bought (1991) to have at my desk in my office when I returned to work after my undergrad degree and getting my kids all through grade 6--it was in celebration of a big change in my life. It's just a mug from Pier 1 Imports--but it has a lot meaning to me. I somehow like the the knitting mugs better--can be my special mug for this new stage in my life.



Poledra65 said:


> Darowil, I collect mugs too, I want one of those, now I'll be on the lookout. DH will be so pleased that I'm adding to that collection, not. lol...He's so tolerant though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We in Illinois too---these late winter storms are something else!



purplelady said:


> We in wi are due for another big one in48 hourss.
> hope to get the store for milk before.
> bets


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Same to you....and I'm up in the middle of the night---guess I didn't eat enough dinner and now I'm hungry---scrambled eggs and toast...then back to bed after I look for the swirl dish cloth pattern and do a few rows. I'm anxious to see how the new yarn looks as a fabric---could it be that excitement over knitting is why I'm awake? I'm certifiable!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that makes you certifiable thn I suspect you will have plenty of company!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sleep well -- sorry about the headache. DH has been in bed all day with chills and headache too. Hope you have a good night. Talk tomorrow.



thewren said:


> earlier than it was last night but still too late - have a headache so think i will pop a few pills and put head to pillow. will see all in the morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sometimes when I type in Pontuf auto correct changes it to pontificate!



Pup lover said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Gottastitch, I absolutely love your socks. Those colors are gorgeous.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sometimes when I type in Pontuf auto correct changes it to pontificate!


Wonder why not Pontiff? now that would be interesting and is surely closer than pontificate


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The avatar is of Pontuf and Clarence. It actually was taken in the summer. The floors inside and on the patio are Italian travertine . That is a little bird they are looking at. That bird sat there chirping for half an hour! Clarence got bored and walked away but Pontuf stayed until he flew away.

Speaking of Pontuf, he is a big hit at The Hotel! Especially since he has decided to carry his stuffed reindeer in his mouth every time he goes downstairs.





Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i see pontuf and charlotte looking at the snow - did they enjoy getting out in it?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YEAH!



Ezenby said:


> Emmitt is home!! Tony is home!!! Daniel is home!!! yowza...terrific news>


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news about Emmett!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Understandably it seems the only other around is Darowil- and she will be elsewhere on the KP- so I will head back to bed. Nearly 1 am.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I have been admiring the doxies...and now the clever container and beautiful sweater. I made Reese a very simple purple fleece coat (sewn) which she isn't too fond of wearing. Will have to check into knitting her one. We are due for a storm on Wednesday...guess spring is on hold for a bit.



Ezenby said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > lovely yarn ezenby - the knitting is beautiful - like your bucket - i will have to see if i have any old tupperware buckets like that.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cover it up with more garlic and Italian herbs or dilute with more sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree: I would love more garlic and agree with more sauce added. You can always freeze some of it if you have to much.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf knows how to be a charming guest!



Pontuf said:


> The avatar is of Pontuf and Clarence. It actually was taken in the summer. The floors inside and on the patio are Italian travertine . That is a little bird they are looking at. That bird sat there chirping for half an hour! Clarence got bored and walked away but Pontuf stayed until he flew away.
> 
> Speaking of Pontuf, he is a big hit at The Hotel! Especially since he has decided to carry his stuffed reindeer in his mouth every time he goes downstairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *We need prayers for Queen Elizabeth II, she is in hospital with a "stomach bug". She is dehydrated and may need IV therapy. She is 87 years old. hmmmmm, Prince Philip, her husband, is scheduled to come to Canada next month, and I wonder if this is going to be delayed. Our Queen is very beloved and it is rare for her to be ill, and was last in hospital 10 years ago for an operation on her knee. There is now talk of her stepping down soon.* Zoe :|
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/queen-elizabeth-II/9906194/Queen-keeps-calm-and-carries-on-until-stomach-bug-forces-hospital-admission.html


Sorry to hear this. I'm sure many are praying for her. That would be something if she decided to step down. I never thought she would do that. She was so young and beautiful when she took her reign so many years ago and at the same time grieving the death of her father. Not easy I'm sure but she did it with such grace.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Emmitt is home!! Tony is home!!! Daniel is home!!! yowza...terrific news>


Agreed. Prayers do get answered. Such a relief. I know we were all praying, sending healing wishes and waiting to hear. Scary moments.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Many prayers.....we never was able to get my FIL to get on the computer...he would say "if the grandkids want to talk to me, that's why they invented the telephone!" We did get him to use a cell phone because he was never home. At age 89 when he passed, I guess he figured he had learned enough new things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the prayers.. actually she did pretty well this time.. I even got her on Skype with her niece who lives in Washington state!! It took awhile to realize that Tanya could see her also, LOL.. so she was reaching for her hairbrush and wished she had put on her "better" pj's.. LOL.. was really too funny. She promised that she would be in better "dress" next Sunday when they hope to connect again. Mom was able to see her great-niece and talk with her (she's only a year old). When we finally shut the computer down, she looked at me with tears in her eyes and said thank you for opening up a new world for me. Made me cry also.. I have sent my nephew an email with Mom's addy and her skype info, so hopefully they will take time next weekend to visit with her also. I spent most of the afternoon running in and out of her room explaining how to do this and that.. I finally gave up trying to knit or to watch an episode of DA...but it was worth it all for the joy that she showed connecting with family again!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisEl said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I never seem to catch our Tuesday morning at the right time. Never any nice yarns.
> ...


I always grabbed a pillow and held to my tummy.. I kept a small travel size pillow at my side constantly following surgeries!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Silverowl said:


> Has this happened to you?


Oh for sure Silverowl!!! My main problem is I "live" in my craft room, LOL. Sharing a house with only 3 bedrooms we each have to keep our things to ourselves for the most part it works out. But I have my yarns staring at me as I type, I suppose they often wonder why I sit here with a machine when I could be turning them into soft warm items instead, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I hope to be there some this spring and summer for some of the jam sessions.. Daniel and Jason are the vocal's but occasionally one of their female friends will join in for the standards.. my favorites are Stormy Weather and well.. my mind just went totally blank.. LOL... nothing unusual about that happening lately :roll: They have a place for me to park the camper so I can stay comfortably without disrupting their daily work routines.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and am ready to start my day. Hope all are well, and feeling better today than yesterday. New day New things to learn. Be happy.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

mjs said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Although we have a similar situation with a non-relative living in the house, I think I would raise a ruckus anyway, Marianne. Just on general principles! It sounds like a sly attempt to block same gender families or larger number of immigrants living together until they can earn enough to do better.
> ...


I had started a very strong opinion on this stupid law, but for the sake of the rules I abstain from making more comments.. LOL.. jeeze I am really behaving this morning.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Darowil, I can't wait until your fish hat workshop, I've wanted to make one since Dreamweaver first posted pics of hers and it's on my todo list in capitals.
> ...


Add me to the list. I can't wait for this workshop!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you had a better night. I was up at 1:30 a.m. and ate something which helped--guess it doesn't work to just have a light sandwich for dinner. Took me awhile, but I went back to sleep and stayed that way until 7:00 a.m. so I'm beginning to sleep better---could the simulated dawn and dusk light have anything to do with it?



Lurker 2 said:


> Understandably it seems the only other around is Darowil- and she will be elsewhere on the KP- so I will head back to bed. Nearly 1 am.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> can hardly wait to see you in your tights.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I do believe pictures will be required.

Gigi


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a heartwarming story---so glad it went well.


Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Many prayers.....we never was able to get my FIL to get on the computer...he would say "if the grandkids want to talk to me, that's why they invented the telephone!" We did get him to use a cell phone because he was never home. At age 89 when he passed, I guess he figured he had learned enough new things.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely socks agnescr. I was interested in the clover workshop but will have to check into it at a later time. You've made some very nice socks!



agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sunny but cold here in Georgia this morning. 28F brrrrr. Don't know how those of you way north can stand the bitter cold you get. The snow pictures are beautiful though. Thanks for sharing them. 

Wonderful lady I met from KP is coming over this morning and I'm using Darowil's directions for toe up socks and helping her get started on a pair. I'm making two quiche (one bacon and one spinach) for lunch and she is bringing homemade tomato soup. Marianne 818 if you feel up to the drive to Athens I'd love to have you show up too. It should be a delightful day. 

Will check back later; going to go get the quiche ready for the oven.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Being good and following the rules this a.m. also, I just have one question! Aren't there at least 100 other things more important than this that our public officials should be addressing?



Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Monday morning, no need to get up but awake early.Cup off mint tea and the Today show.Think we are going to Ann Arbor today with the eldest GD and her son and Emmett while his mom is in class. 

Emmett's daddy is doing okay. We were able to joke about it. The neurologist's intern had the same thing happen to his wife and newborn. His baby is fine. Could happen to anyone as babies are squirmy. He says he is going to keep babe in bear hug from now on! Babe didn't even have a bruise on his little head and was very alert, talking and moving around. He loves to be bounced on knees. 
Prayers to all who need them and best wishes to all who are traveling.
Pontuff, so funny about the stuffed toy. My DD has a dog that gets one when ever anyone comes in the house. He barks alot so they tell him to get a muffler. He runos to his toybox and gets one. Funny animals. Will have to post pics of my fur GB sometime.
All for now! 

Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just checking in,hope everyone had a good weekend, sorry Sam no pictures,maybe next time  will read the posts tomorrow
> 
> Posting my socks for Julie to see that I have been busy
> 
> ...


Lovely socks!!!! Such talented friends we have for sure!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> the plant looks almost like an alien.
> 
> i love fresh snow - everything looks so white and clean - and i am always glad that i don't need to go out in it anymore.
> 
> ...


I couldn't sleep it is 6:19 am here and Pat (hubby) just told me that it is supposed to go up to + 11C -- and that a Chinook wind is expected and it will go up to +15 - The Chinooks are only felt here and in Northern Montana - the warm winds come over the Rockies from BC and push the clouds into a beautiful arch with blue sky at the bottom and clouds on top. Sometimes they are perfect arches, as if someone had painted it.

We have had about one a week this winter so a snow storm like this is unusual this year.

The Year Pat had his heart surgery It snowed like yesterday, for days, and I had such a time getting to the hospital each morning- only had to ask my son for a ride 3 times in the 49 days he was in the hospital. luckily the hospital was less than half an hour away but two very steep hills. My hair turned white that year! After so many years in Arizona I hadn't driven in the winter for years and before he was ill Pat drove -- amazingly after the first day, it didn't bother me too much.

I think the storm the eastern states are getting is the same one that we had yesterday- usually works that way - sometimes heading a bit south and other times straight east. A present from me to all of you! (some people call them Alberta clippers}.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rachel, the other manager is starting a Basic Crochet class tomorrow. I mentioned it on the main forum and we have l37 people (give or take a couple- as I didnt want to recount them) wanting to take the class.

Crochet doesn't get the same attention on KP as does Knitting - but there are many of us out there- I am still not sure which of the two techniques I like doing the best. I have crochet since I was 8 and use my left hand. I made 9 afghans last year as well as my knitting projects- I imagine over the years I have made l00 ponchos -- it is so quick - I don't like following patterns so it is a great way to go for me. I never know what I am going to end up with when I start an afghan.I do them on the 52" cables and my denise needles lengthwise and never know what color or pattern I will use - I love to crochet when I am stressed - so I am glad that we have such interest in the class. some gorgeous crochet workshops coming up this summer. 

here are a few of last years' afghans.

I started a crochet waterfall last week in worsted but didn't care for it so pulled it out - it needs finer yarn for crochet I think. Will do one with the sock thickness yarn in crochet and see if it works better. 

It should work out as increases are so simple to do in Crochet. I also have the Denise crochet set and love them. I hope the class turns out as well as I expect. Rachel (prismatic) taught the stashbuster bag workshop. 

Well, it is now 7.am and I am going to try to get another hour's sleep as I have an hour class on my mac this morning. Hopefully the roads will be cleared - at least the main roads, and it should start melting hopefully so shouldn't take long to disappear. Calgary weather. 

I will try to drop around tonight -- best wishes to everyone - I am so glad to see Marianne enjoying life, and I think of you all. Good friends --I thank you all and especially Sam for this place where I can start and end my day on line. Take care everyone!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

5, there is always talk about her stepping down soon, but that is all it is, talk. The Queen herself has dispelled these rumours herself in her speeches just this last year in all the celebrations she has stated she regards her promise to serve her country for life, and I think as far as she is concerned life means just that. I too have often wondered if she will step down but unless something major happens I can't see it happening any time soon. Lyn x



5mmdpns said:


> *We need prayers for Queen Elizabeth II, she is in hospital with a "stomach bug". She is dehydrated and may need IV therapy. She is 87 years old. hmmmmm, Prince Philip, her husband, is scheduled to come to Canada next month, and I wonder if this is going to be delayed. Our Queen is very beloved and it is rare for her to be ill, and was last in hospital 10 years ago for an operation on her knee. There is now talk of her stepping down soon.* Zoe :|
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/queen-elizabeth-II/9906194/Queen-keeps-calm-and-carries-on-until-stomach-bug-forces-hospital-admission.html


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, My days have been so turned arond since we got back from our trip! Here it is Monday and just looking at Tea Party! I would like to post some pics of our trip if I can do it. I hope everyone is doing well and S. Gal I'll be praying for your 
Dad and the infection.
Today, for the first time in I don't know when, the sun is out! It's definitely looking Spring- like! I noticed the berry bushes are just starting to turn color and wake up a little, and my little Pussy Willow bushes are starting to put out their little catkins.
Sam, your recipes sound absolutely heavenly! They make me HUNGRY!! 
I'll do my best to read the posts I see there are new ones so it will be nice to get to know them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

melyn said:


> 5, there is always talk about her stepping down soon, but that is all it is, talk. The Queen herself has dispelled these rumours herself in her speeches just this last year in all the celebrations she has stated she regards her promise to serve her country for life, and I think as far as she is concerned life means just that. I too have often wondered if she will step down but unless something major happens I can't see it happening any time soon. Lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She is an amazing woman -- I have seen her 3 times my husband was a staff car driver in the Army and has been her Canadian Chauffeur for the different family members on 3 or 4 different occasions whenever they were in Vancouver when we were stationed there prior to l969- he says they are all very gracious. He especially liked the Queen Mum (Elizabeth's Mother) she was so friendly and funny.

We enjoyed it when William and Kathryn were here for the Stampede- they were like two little kids - I really think William would have loved to get on one of the bucking horses - as he was right up on the top of one of the chutes when they were getting a horse and rider ready- they beamed the whole time they were here. Different experiences for them. Prince Harry has been stationed for training at the Sheffield British Army base here in Southern Alberta and has been up here in Calgary for weekends off 3 or 4 times.

I hope Queen Elizabeth recovers quickly and takes it a bit easy. I personally don't think she will ever abdicate unless she herself feels she can't do the job any more. It will be surprising if she does. I do think that might be the only reason she would though. I think that unless you live in the Commonwealth it is hard for people to understand our feelings about the Monarchy- they are a stabilizing influence and they draw the Commonwealth countries together- Australia, New Zealand and Canada have close ties and I think that is one of the reasons.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The bulky natural cotton yarn I picked up is by Araucania - it's th Patagonia in a blue/tan mix. It stated originally $19.99/skein (probably not) and sold for $4.99 at Tuesday Morning. It has 100g and 106.6 yards. I looked it up on Ravelry and it gets mixed reviews...very unusual that the recommended cleaning is to use dry cleaning--for cotton? But I just wanted a sturdy dishcloth---but think it may become a hotpad instead. I know I need to set the colors first -- but aftr that, it's just a fun experiment.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I will be praying for the Queen. I I saw a PBS program of her life and watched some of the Celebration of her and she sounds like such a charming person, she is definitely a tough one isn't she!


melyn said:


> 5, there is always talk about her stepping down soon, but that is all it is, talk. The Queen herself has dispelled these rumours herself in her speeches just this last year in all the celebrations she has stated she regards her promise to serve her country for life, and I think as far as she is concerned life means just that. I too have often wondered if she will step down but unless something major happens I can't see it happening any time soon. Lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> 5, there is always talk about her stepping down soon, but that is all it is, talk. The Queen herself has dispelled these rumours herself in her speeches just this last year in all the celebrations she has stated she regards her promise to serve her country for life, and I think as far as she is concerned life means just that. I too have often wondered if she will step down but unless something major happens I can't see it happening any time soon. Lyn x
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update on this Lyn. There are always rumors that swirl around here in Canada about this. I knew I could count on someone from the UK to talk about what is really going on with any of that.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

doogie said:


> Been away for a little bit sorry guys. Mid Terms went ok, But I got hooked on a new hobby during the mean time. Competition Archery. Sighs... If I had only known how expensive everything was before hand. LOL. Anyhow I now am spending Fridays and Saturdays at the Range. On a side note I just about had a heart attack when I paid the bill for all the equipment. And there is still plenty left to buy. Go figure.
> 
> Anyhow, hugs to everyone. This semester is almost done. Two weeks and then freedom! woot woot


Archery is on my bucket list! did it for one class in gym in high school and was hooked. We actually have an archery club about 30 minutes away. Not sure how my left wrist will hold up though as I broke it about 5 years ago. 
Hope you get good marks on your mid terms!

June


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Progress on my knitting project. CO with 10.5 ...moved to Addi lace 8 metal and now I have only frogged three times. Well...didnt have enough time today. More interruptions so I got out my old trusty bucket ..doxies too interested in yarn every time I set it down. Here is a pic of my bucket


Love your "bucket" clever ways we have to curtail our yarns from rolling around for sure! Love your work, can't wait to see the finished piece :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sunny but cold here in Georgia this morning. 28F brrrrr. Don't know how those of you way north can stand the bitter cold you get. The snow pictures are beautiful though. Thanks for sharing them.
> 
> Wonderful lady I met from KP is coming over this morning and I'm using Darowil's directions for toe up socks and helping her get started on a pair. I'm making two quiche (one bacon and one spinach) for lunch and she is bringing homemade tomato soup. Marianne 818 if you feel up to the drive to Athens I'd love to have you show up too. It should be a delightful day.
> 
> Will check back later; going to go get the quiche ready for the oven.


I would soooooooo love to be there.. but C is down with a cold, sinus blocked and the coughing has started, so she is quarantined in her room till she is better!! Cannot afford for Mom to come in contact with her or even me for that matter! We isolated her yesterday morning when she first showed symptoms. I "lysoled" the house for safe measure! 
I will however take a rain check.. as this would be such fun and I could possibly learn to get past the heel, :lol:  :lol:  :lol: :evil:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Prayers answered for Emmett and family



Pntuf



kehinkle said:


> Monday morning, no need to get up but awake early.Cup off mint tea and the Today show.Think we are going to Ann Arbor today with the eldest GD and her son and Emmett while his mom is in class.
> 
> Emmett's daddy is doing okay. We were able to joke about it. The neurologist's intern had the same thing happen to his wife and newborn. His baby is fine. Could happen to anyone as babies are squirmy. He says he is going to keep babe in bear hug from now on! Babe didn't even have a bruise on his little head and was very alert, talking and moving around. He loves to be bounced on knees.
> Prayers to all who need them and best wishes to all who are traveling.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just heard that the Queen has been released from hospital so there is some progress there! She will still need to rest and take it easy though! Zoe


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I couldn't sleep it is 6:19 am here and Pat (hubby) just told me that it is supposed to go up to + 11C -- and that a Chinook wind is expected and it will go up to +15 - The Chinooks are only felt here and in Northern Montana - the warm winds come over the Rockies from BC and push the clouds into a beautiful arch with blue sky at the bottom and clouds on top. Sometimes they are perfect arches, as if someone had painted it.
> 
> We have had about one a week this winter so a snow storm like this is unusual this year.
> 
> ...


Those chinooks are so special as I have seen from your photos. Think that is why we sometimes get storms from the south. They come from the NW, head S then come back up from the south to the north again. Not all are like that but it is so funny to hear about a snow storm coming to us from the south. Of course many come from the west straight across too. I can imagine why your hair turned white with that drive on those steep hills in the winter when your DH was in the hospital.
:shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, those afghans are gorgeous and I love the colors.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> The bulky natural cotton yarn I picked up is by Araucania - it's th Patagonia in a blue/tan mix. It stated originally $19.99/skein (probably not) and sold for $4.99 at Tuesday Morning. It has 100g and 106.6 yards. I looked it up on Ravelry and it gets mixed reviews...very unusual that the recommended cleaning is to use dry cleaning--for cotton? But I just wanted a sturdy dishcloth---but think it may become a hotpad instead. I know I need to set the colors first -- but aftr that, it's just a fun experiment.


Great buy. I'm stopping by ours just in case they have some. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Rachel, the other manager is starting a Basic Crochet class tomorrow. I mentioned it on the main forum and we have l37 people (give or take a couple- as I didnt want to recount them) wanting to take the class.
> 
> Crochet doesn't get the same attention on KP as does Knitting - but there are many of us out there- I am still not sure which of the two techniques I like doing the best. I have crochet since I was 8 and use my left hand. I made 9 afghans last year as well as my knitting projects- I imagine over the years I have made l00 ponchos -- it is so quick - I don't like following patterns so it is a great way to go for me. I never know what I am going to end up with when I start an afghan.I do them on the 52" cables and my denise needles lengthwise and never know what color or pattern I will use - I love to crochet when I am stressed - so I am glad that we have such interest in the class. some gorgeous crochet workshops coming up this summer.
> 
> ...


As always beautiful work, or should I say art work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora, so glad your son and family are safely back home.. we all worry so when ours are out especially in the winter months!! 
So happy about the news on Emmit, amazing what the little ones can endure that would send us into a downward spiral for sure!
Strawberry, so glad that your furbaby is home and recuperating well. I know how stressful and painful it is to have a petchild hurting.
Designer, beautiful as always such a talented lady in so many ways. I sit in awe of your talent, (would stand but my hip is so bothering me today ;-) ) I hope one day to find time to take up one of the workshops.. just seems there are never enough hours in the day to do all that I hope. I really have no idea how I handled things with Mom while I worked, plus I had Daniel in college and ran with him as often as time allowed also. 
I have a whiteboard on my wall, I write what I hope to accomplish every week or day on there and draw a line when done.. then there is the other side of the board that has the ongoing items.. finish WIP's and such.. seems these days there are just more to do's listed than there are lines drawn through them. 
All the talk about mugs makes me miss my favorites, they are in storage still, no room to have them in our small kitchen area. I mentioned I purchased a mug from a potter at a craft show, I LOVE this mug, keeps my cuppa warm and fits my hand just perfectly!! C has tried to snag it but I keep it above her reach.. LOL. I am so going to try to find her again at a craft show, will purchase a few more of this style for sure! 
Need to sign off as I have a pot of chicken soup going for C.. for tonight's dinner.. have leftover veggie beef soup for Mom, add grilled cheese with bacon and possibly tomato slice and we'll call it dinner! 
Have a wonderfully fantastic day/evening/morning my friends.. keeping you all surrounded with Loves, Hugs and Prayers :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Been away for a little bit sorry guys. Mid Terms went ok, But I got hooked on a new hobby during the mean time. Competition Archery. Sighs... If I had only known how expensive everything was before hand. LOL. Anyhow I now am spending Fridays and Saturdays at the Range. On a side note I just about had a heart attack when I paid the bill for all the equipment. And there is still plenty left to buy. Go figure.
> ...


What fun. Too bad about the expense though. I remember using a bow and arrow as a child but would probably not have good aim at this point. That's been 60 yrs. ago or more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning to all, I'm finally caught back up from the overnight conversation and need a second cuppa.
Hoping everyone has a great Monday to start off the week, unless it's Tuesday in your neck of the woods, then I hope you have a great Tuesday. Julie, hope you Ringo and Rufus are having a good day.  Is Darowil on Tuesday also?
Marianne, I sure hope C gets better quickly, just because she's not able to supervise, you are not to do things you aren't supposed to.  See we know you. lol
Well, I'm off to get ready to head out, have errands to run with stepmother and who knows what else we'll get up to, hopefully something fun. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, please tell C I hope she feels better soon. I'm sure the chicken soup will be just what she needs. Appreciate your thoughts about my son. Of all times of year to be traveling clear across the country, mountains and all for 7 wks. I did a lot of praying. So good to have him home. I feel like I am breathing deeper. Didn't help when DIL and grandchildren traveled all the way to Texas and back in this weather either, but all are safe now.

For all...I'm off this morning to knit with a friend. Going to do a simple dishcloth with no pattern so I can talk and knit. Sam, hope your head feels better soon. Pray for all of you so if you are in pain, sick, or need prayer, you are included. If you don't want prayer then I send you Healing Wishes. Hugs to everyone and hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We have had a major snow storm today - all of Southern Alberta- Roads closed in every direction. Lots of car accidents all day here in the city and on the highways. high winds and at one time we couldn't see across the street from our condo. We had a late flowering plant on our deck and with all that was going on here at the time, we never took it in or threw it out. I just took a picture of it for my friends on KP. miserable out there. We have had a very good winter but Mother natures doesn't ever let us get too comfortable - It was +12 C yesterday and it is - 14 C right now. 26 degrees difference in 24 hours. Calgary weather!


[/quote]

I couldn't sleep it is 6:19 am here and Pat (hubby) just told me that it is supposed to go up to + 11C -- and that a Chinook wind is expected and it will go up to +15 - The Chinooks are only felt here and in Northern Montana - the warm winds come over the Rockies from BC and push the clouds into a beautiful arch with blue sky at the bottom and clouds on top. Sometimes they are perfect arches, as if someone had painted it.

We have had about one a week this winter so a snow storm like this is unusual this year.

The Year Pat had his heart surgery It snowed like yesterday, for days, and I had such a time getting to the hospital each morning- only had to ask my son for a ride 3 times in the 49 days he was in the hospital. luckily the hospital was less than half an hour away but two very steep hills. My hair turned white that year! After so many years in Arizona I hadn't driven in the winter for years and before he was ill Pat drove -- amazingly after the first day, it didn't bother me too much.

I think the storm the eastern states are getting is the same one that we had yesterday- usually works that way - sometimes heading a bit south and other times straight east. A present from me to all of you! (some people call them Alberta clippers}.[/quote]

Hi Designer, we are getting the storm you had today. First wave is almost through us here with the second wave coming later today into tomorrow. We have about 3" right now with the other 7" to come in the second wave - ugh. Pretty to watch but the roads are ugly for people trying to get to work. I need to get out and shovel but am feeling especially lazy this morning. I made a Sunburst dishcloth last night and just have to do the kitchener stitch to close both sides...looks nice. I got some cotton that is variegated white to a lime green...different from what I'm normally drawn to...kinda pretty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you had a better night. I was up at 1:30 a.m. and ate something which helped--guess it doesn't work to just have a light sandwich for dinner. Took me awhile, but I went back to sleep and stayed that way until 7:00 a.m. so I'm beginning to sleep better---could the simulated dawn and dusk light have anything to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting up at 4-30 am means I have slept a lot better- in our case this is because it is so much cooler- it even was showering a few minutes ago, but that has not lasted. I also had made the mistake of too light a meal in the evening. Must get the bread underway!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning to all, I'm finally caught back up from the overnight conversation and need a second cuppa.
> Hoping everyone has a great Monday to start off the week, unless it's Tuesday in your neck of the woods, then I hope you have a great Tuesday. Julie, hope you Ringo and Rufus are having a good day.  Is Darowil on Tuesday also?
> Marianne, I sure hope C gets better quickly, just because she's not able to supervise, you are not to do things you aren't supposed to.  See we know you. lol
> Well, I'm off to get ready to head out, have errands to run with stepmother and who knows what else we'll get up to, hopefully something fun. lol


We are up later than usual, just gone 5 am- yes it is Tuesday for darowil- but I think about 1-30 for her. I think she is 3-1/2 hours behind us, I know Sydney is two hours behind at the moment, not sure how it will work out when we are all on winter time. Did not matter, last year! The days are noticeably shorter. Time to make my cuppa!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> For all...I'm off this morning to knit with a friend. Going to do a simple dishcloth with no pattern so I can talk and knit. Sam, hope your head feels better soon. Pray for all of you so if you are in pain, sick, or need prayer, you are included. If you don't want prayer then I send you Healing Wishes. Hugs to everyone and hope you have a wonderful day.


Enjoy your day of knitting and visiting. I usually take a cloth along with me too it is much easier.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Getting up at 4-30 am means I have slept a lot better- in our case this is because it is so much cooler- it even was showering a few minutes ago, but that has not lasted. I also had made the mistake of too light a meal in the evening. Must get the bread underway!


I am usually getting up at 4:30 am, Chrissy comes downstairs and turns the lights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting up at 4-30 am means I have slept a lot better- in our case this is because it is so much cooler- it even was showering a few minutes ago, but that has not lasted. I also had made the mistake of too light a meal in the evening. Must get the bread underway!
> ...


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

How old was the Queen when she took over the throne? It seems like she is the only one I remember, and I remember them being very young. I thought Phillip was so handsome! Is Charles next in line?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> How old was the Queen when she took over the throne? It seems like she is the only one I remember, and I remember them being very young. I thought Phillip was so handsome! Is Charles next in line?


She was 26. that was in 1952. Charles is the Heir.
sorry 25 at the time her father died.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again. 

I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


That is so lovely!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marianne--What a great idea for Mom to Skype with family members so far away! You are not only thoughtful but ingenious, too. 

The using a pillow over the surgical site when sneezing or coughing was a recommendation many decades ago. It always worked for me, especially when the respiratory therapists wanted coughing exercises while in hospital.

Well, I've finished the laundry, baked a small dessert for tonight, and roasted the vegetables for a corn chowder for dinner tonight. They vegs are simmering in the crockpot now until time for dinner. I'll add seasonings and adjust the liquid later while the biscuits are baking just before serving. They won't take long to bake in a very hot oven after making them up.

Have a good day; I'm off to knit on the back of my sweater.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


Oh wow that is pretty, very well done.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Lurker, Nana...kinda fun to do the wedges and kitchener stitch them together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like fun!!! We had archery events with our Boy Scout troop many many years ago---it was fun and one of the boys' favorite activities and we had it set up at every camp out. I never got into it myself, but I'll bet it's fun. Enjoy -- good luck on exams and enjoy your time off.


Junelouise said:


> doogie said:
> 
> 
> > Been away for a little bit sorry guys. Mid Terms went ok, But I got hooked on a new hobby during the mean time. Competition Archery. Sighs... If I had only known how expensive everything was before hand. LOL. Anyhow I now am spending Fridays and Saturdays at the Range. On a side note I just about had a heart attack when I paid the bill for all the equipment. And there is still plenty left to buy. Go figure.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Such good news - what a dear lady and what an obvious influence on her grandsons.


5mmdpns said:


> Just heard that the Queen has been released from hospital so there is some progress there! She will still need to rest and take it easy though! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty - just in time for St. Patrick's Day---that's similar to what I've started with the yarn I got at Tuesday Morning - first time I've made one like this so may have to call on you to help put it together--I only have one wedge done so I'm not quite visualizing the finished product yet. I also got some purple variagated sock yarn so am going to try to duplicate your socks when I've finished the washcloth and the little girl's shrug that is drying on my bocking form. Once dry, I'll sew it together and then add the trim---I found some really pretty ribbon yarn that I think I'll use instead of the same yarn. So much to do; but have to get my cleaning and cooking done first---that's my Lenten penance!



gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne - hope C gets well soon - tell her for us that we'll take over as your KPT monitors to be sure you're not overdoing it. Dinner sounds good!! 

We're supposed get another snow storm come through here (already in ND and MN) so I have chicke tortilla soup already made and will grill sausage, pepper & onions for sandwiches to go with it. I have to check the freezer and pantry to see what I can make for tomorrow without having to go out in the storm--maybe chicken parmesan with spaghetti?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> How old was the Queen when she took over the throne? It seems like she is the only one I remember, and I remember them being very young. I thought Phillip was so handsome! Is Charles next in line?


She was 25 when she ascended the throne in Feburary 1952........yes Charles is next in line


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > How old was the Queen when she took over the throne? It seems like she is the only one I remember, and I remember them being very young. I thought Phillip was so handsome! Is Charles next in line?
> ...


And 27 when actually crowned.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very pretty - just in time for St. Patrick's Day---that's similar to what I've started with the yarn I got at Tuesday Morning - first time I've made one like this so may have to call on you to help put it together--I only have one wedge done so I'm not quite visualizing the finished product yet. I also got some purple variagated sock yarn so am going to try to duplicate your socks when I've finished the washcloth and the little girl's shrug that is drying on my bocking form. Once dry, I'll sew it together and then add the trim---I found some really pretty ribbon yarn that I think I'll use instead of the same yarn. So much to do; but have to get my cleaning and cooking done first---that's my Lenten penance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of it as spiraling around from the center. Your wedge starts with the one stitch in the center and you do short rows to make them wider at the top and still the one stitch in the center. The next wedge you just knit back to the center and repeat until you have enough wedges...if that makes sense. I'm still looking for the perfect pattern, that looks nice and doesn't leave a hump in the back, to be able to knit the beginning and edge wedges together...still hunting. The Sunburst starts with the crochet provisional cast on. When done, "un-zip" the crochet and pick up each live kitchen cotton stitch onto another needle then kitchener stitch them together  PM me if you need help


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

likely 25 or so as the 60th was last year.
I remember seeing her wedding/ coronation on tv, feeding babies usually. that was the reason I could sit, w/o guilt that I needed to work.
bet,, usa, so not certain of these facts.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


Nice, I like the color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, Patches


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > 5, there is always talk about her stepping down soon, but that is all it is, talk. The Queen herself has dispelled these rumours herself in her speeches just this last year in all the celebrations she has stated she regards her promise to serve her country for life, and I think as far as she is concerned life means just that. I too have often wondered if she will step down but unless something major happens I can't see it happening any time soon. Lyn x
> ...


I was glad to see the news this morning that the Queen is out of the hospital. I hope she'll have at least another 10 years before her next hospital visit.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Designer1234: I too do both crochet and knitting and always have an afghan in progress. I couldn't figure out what to do with my afghans years ago and finally decided to make one for each of my grandchildren when they get married/move out. I am now working on my 13th afghan so my grandkids will have something that Grammie made.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


Your Sunburst is gorgeous! Why do people here just keep on posting more projects I want to make? :lol:


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree: I was at the same Tuesday Morning (AH) that you were at and got some sock yarn. There used to be one close to us in MP, but they are now closed which means a longer run to go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


What a pretty disch cloth -- think I will make some for Christmas presents for my swimming group.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Designer1234: I too do both crochet and knitting and always have an afghan in progress. I couldn't figure out what to do with my afghans years ago and finally decided to make one for each of my grandchildren when they get married/move out. I am now working on my 13th afghan so my grandkids will have something that Grammie made.


good for you-- everyone who got one ( all the family) really liked them or they put on a good act. One of them asked me to make one as a gift for a wedding present so I have to do that before June. love doing them -- she wants a bright one so that is right up my alley.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


Very nice, have added this pattern to my dish cloth list


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw one that uses DPNs --- probably doesn't need sewing up at the end...I'll finish this one and then see which one I do next. Thanks for the help. This yarn is thick & thin and will need some blocking to see the pattern.



gottastch said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Very pretty - just in time for St. Patrick's Day---that's similar to what I've started with the yarn I got at Tuesday Morning - first time I've made one like this so may have to call on you to help put it together--I only have one wedge done so I'm not quite visualizing the finished product yet. I also got some purple variagated sock yarn so am going to try to duplicate your socks when I've finished the washcloth and the little girl's shrug that is drying on my bocking form. Once dry, I'll sew it together and then add the trim---I found some really pretty ribbon yarn that I think I'll use instead of the same yarn. So much to do; but have to get my cleaning and cooking done first---that's my Lenten penance!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

But, I unfortunately really like the way they've redone this store -- it seems to be well laid out and well lit and they keep it fairly neatly. 


Jacklou said:


> RookieRetiree: I was at the same Tuesday Morning (AH) that you were at and got some sock yarn. There used to be one close to us in MP, but they are now closed which means a longer run to go.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My Mom did that with her quilting -- she was a very busy lady with over 35 grandkids....and we'll count great grandkids and great great grandkids when we get together this summer....I've lost count. Sure do miss my Mom---she's been gone over 10 years now---but think of her whenever I see her quilts.



Designer1234 said:


> Jacklou said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234: I too do both crochet and knitting and always have an afghan in progress. I couldn't figure out what to do with my afghans years ago and finally decided to make one for each of my grandchildren when they get married/move out. I am now working on my 13th afghan so my grandkids will have something that Grammie made.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I kept a scrapbook as a child with pages from magazines and newspapers on on the Queen. Wish I had that now. Back from my knitting and gabbing with my friend and stopped off at a beading store, inspired by Marianne's stitch markers. We will see what happens. Have my materials and a 1/2 hr. lesson next week to learn how to do the wire wrapping. Figured it was just common sense and I could do it but they said there were special techniques so I might as well learn the right way. I'm excited and these will be the pretties stitch markers I have ever had, but then I would not go out and pay for pretty markers, so what a treat it will be to knit with these.

Love that pretty dishcloth. I did a very plain one, no design so won't be posting but it was perfect for knitting and talking. I loaned my Knitting Without Tears to her and I will be watching my dvd on the BSJ. Figure it would be good to familiarize myself with this as I absolutely want to do the ASJ workshop. Now I have to figure out if I have the ASJ pattern with that or if I will need to order it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans. 

Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.

Anywho, good news as far as I'm concerned. From what he said most people have minimal side effects and they can help with most of them. The iv drug has a side effect of sensitivity to cold whether that is temperature, eating, drinking, for just the first 3 days or so after I get that then it goes away. I can do without ice, ice cream etc for a couple days every three weeks. Oh I will do these twice a month for 6 months and chances of deliverance in 5 years is 50/50 the chemo will change that to 75/25. 

I have been very blessed with all of the doctors I have had and how quickly things have been taken care of. Prayers do work and I appreciate each and every one of you and your care and friendship.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne - hope C gets well soon - tell her for us that we'll take over as your KPT monitors to be sure you're not overdoing it. Dinner sounds good!!
> 
> We're supposed get another snow storm come through here (already in ND and MN) so I have chicke tortilla soup already made and will grill sausage, pepper & onions for sandwiches to go with it. I have to check the freezer and pantry to see what I can make for tomorrow without having to go out in the storm--maybe chicken parmesan with spaghetti?


Rookie,,,, I'm hoping for a seat at the dinner table, hmmm both nights?? LOL Trust me I cannot get far away as both C and Mom seem to be calling for one thing or another. I've given up trying to get anything accomplished this day. I did get both to sleep for awhile and rushed to the store for supplies.. mainly tissues, LOL., cough drops and more cold meds, though they do not "cure" the cold they do ease the symptoms so they can rest. Yes, Mom woke with it this morning.. so glad I rarely get colds or flu.. never have!! 
I did get the new draperies hung in the living room, I have to move shelves and a bookcase to put the brackets up for my windows. So that will wait another day or so, my hip and knee on my right side just do not like ladders or really even stairs. 
I am going to try to be on some tonight, but if the evening goes as the day has, it doesn't look promising. 
So with that, take care my friends, be safe in all the adventures of the day/evening/night. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers surround you!
M


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


Love this!!! Will have to find the pattern, I love doing short row works!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning to all, I'm finally caught back up from the overnight conversation and need a second cuppa.
> Hoping everyone has a great Monday to start off the week, unless it's Tuesday in your neck of the woods, then I hope you have a great Tuesday. Julie, hope you Ringo and Rufus are having a good day.  Is Darowil on Tuesday also?
> Marianne, I sure hope C gets better quickly, just because she's not able to supervise, you are not to do things you aren't supposed to.  See we know you. lol
> Well, I'm off to get ready to head out, have errands to run with stepmother and who knows what else we'll get up to, hopefully something fun. lol


Its almpst 8.30 Tueasday morning here- and I should be getting organised to go out. Another hot day here. We have about a week of weather int he mid 30s (mid to high nineties I guess as 37.7ish is 100F).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Morning to all, I'm finally caught back up from the overnight conversation and need a second cuppa.
> ...


We are 1/2 hour behind Sydney so if 2 hours between you and Sydney than 2 1/2 between us. Not sure when we change back from Daylight Saving. But it does mean that soon the digest will start coming at 6.30pm instead of 8.30 which is much better!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is such good news....been praying for you. Remember to keep a warm hat/cap and socks on which will help with the sensitivity to the cold---keep the sweatshirts handy!



Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You take care of yourself.....no more "projects" except for Mom and C for today!! You're welcome at my table anytime!!


Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne - hope C gets well soon - tell her for us that we'll take over as your KPT monitors to be sure you're not overdoing it. Dinner sounds good!!
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> My Mom did that with her quilting -- she was a very busy lady with over 35 grandkids....and we'll count great grandkids and great great grandkids when we get together this summer....I've lost count. Sure do miss my Mom---she's been gone over 10 years now---but think of her whenever I see her quilts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a quilt that my Dad made when he was 9 yrs old, my step-mom repaired the top, basically just redid the entire piece, new backing and so on. I treasure this for sure. Also have a quilt that my grandmother made when she was a young girl, it was made out of her grandfather's ties, that really needs a professional to repair it, but I had it prepared for storage in acid free wrapping and so on, it was on display in Colorado at a quilt convention and they gave me a blue ribbon for it, if it had not had 2 small places where it had come unsewn I would have won the grand prize in that category. The judges were very impressed at how well it had been cared for they estimated somehow that it had to be over a hundred years old. I only know from stories that my Dad told me that my grandmother made it when she was between 11 and 12 yrs of age. So the estimated year was around 1892 or 93, which now would make it around 118 yrs old.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


Just know that your KTP family will be praying for you. all you need to do is lean on your family (KTP), while we pray, along with yours, you are much cared about.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this has been a lazy lazy monday for me - sorry i am so late - didja' miss me?

have spent a lot of time at heidi's - drinking and gabbing with her - every so often we have a day that finds us talking about this and that and just enjoying each other. this was one of those days - and i loved every moment of it.

the new bathroom floor looks great - they will come and grout tomorrow. i asked about putting down tile with no grout lines and he said they have tile you can do this with. but i was also thinking of a darker grout that wouldn't show the dirt. decisions decisions - what to do - thank goodness it dosen't need decided now.

some un and blue skies today - still cold and damp - and we are to have snow starting tomorrow afternoon that could accumulate up to three inches. i know that isn't much in the scheme of things - i was just hoping it was over for this year. shouldn't last long - we hover around freezing plus or minus a few degrees so hopefully it will melt fast.

even the animals have been quiet today - laying around and sleeping the day away. they even had sunbeams to lay in.

i best get busy catching up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know - what would my "downunder" people think? lol

i don't think there is any danger of that.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > earlier than it was last night but still too late - have a headache so think i will pop a few pills and put head to pillow. will see all in the morning.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all--have been working on the poncho, frogging again, starting over...same old thing! LOL 

PupLover, your news does sound good--and of course we're all pulling for you! Marianne, sorry to hear about your mom and C, and you remember to take it easy during this time as well.

Good to hear the news of Emmett's outcome as well. It's always so scary when things like that happen.

DD went out driving with her friend today--I loaned them my car and everybody and everything came back in proper order!  She's doing very well, which is a good thing, since we will have to do the test very soon now. She'll be leaving for her grandparents' at the end of the month--time is flying!

I'll try and check in a bit more often the rest of the week; I haven't been spending much time on the computer the past couple of days, but I am always sending good thoughts to all of you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - pontuf probably does pontificate at times.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Sometimes when I type in Pontuf auto correct changes it to pontificate!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Looks like I will be making more of these dish cloths. I put it on my Facebook page (Kathy A. Johnson Crafts) and I was contacted by a former co-worker who asked if I would make her some. I have a fun project to work on during the snow storm - hooray!!!!! Still looks like 6-10 inches in addition to what we got today (about 2 inches). At least today's snow was fluffy. The next stuff might be heavy - ugh! Now if my cold would cooperate, I wouldn't mind so much. I shovel and then start coughing. Oh well, could be worse, right? 

Rookie, I did find one pattern too where you knit the beginning and ending live stitches as you bind off (3-needle bind-off) but it left such a "hump" on the back side. It was definitely easier but I didn't care for it...just my humble opinion. You try it and see how it works for you. 

Pup lover, glad to hear the good news. Sounds like you will be on the same regime as my sis-in-law. She is doing great, just like I know you will!!! My cure to not sneezing is to plug my nose. Seems like sneezes come from a tickle somewhere in my nose. Plug the nose...no more tickle. Maybe it will work for you 

KatyNora, I know exactly what you mean. I have so many things I want to make that I've seen posted here...gets me excited and I want to knit fast to get to the next project 

Angora, I love, love, love plain dishcloths too...Sam is the culprit for getting me obsessed about them in the first place  It is a nice project to have on the needles at all times and travels easily. These wedge patterns are driving me crazy too. I love the short rows 

Designer, your swim group will love the dish cloths. I don't know anyone who doesn't like them. I try to always have some around to give to friends who come to visit...just a nice little something to give 

Marianne, I think I'm addicted! 

The microwave is making supper tonight. I got out some pre-measured portions of leftovers I had in the freezer. DH is getting spaghetti and meat sauce and I am getting chicken chimis...works for me. Maybe I will feel better tomorrow and will feel like cooking. Some kind of "hotdish" (casserole) will be fitting, since that is the ultimate Minnesota snow storm comfort food


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great is that - i have skype -- just have never used it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

patches39 - what are you going to knit with the blue striped yarn in your avatar?

sam



Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and am ready to start my day. Hope all are well, and feeling better today than yesterday. New day New things to learn. Be happy.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a lazy lazy monday for me - sorry i am so late - didja' miss me?
> 
> have spent a lot of time at heidi's - drinking and gabbing with her - every so often we have a day that finds us talking about this and that and just enjoying each other. this was one of those days - and i loved every moment of it.
> 
> ...


When I redid the bathroom with tiles I put a darker grout in it is much nicer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it was probably a bunch of religious right people that didn't want anyone living in sin in their town.

sam

.


Marianne818 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah kathy - so glad everything turned out well.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Monday morning, no need to get up but awake early.Cup off mint tea and the Today show.Think we are going to Ann Arbor today with the eldest GD and her son and Emmett while his mom is in class.
> 
> Emmett's daddy is doing okay. We were able to joke about it. The neurologist's intern had the same thing happen to his wife and newborn. His baby is fine. Could happen to anyone as babies are squirmy. He says he is going to keep babe in bear hug from now on! Babe didn't even have a bruise on his little head and was very alert, talking and moving around. He loves to be bounced on knees.
> Prayers to all who need them and best wishes to all who are traveling.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you don't need to live in the commonwealth to have affection for the queen - i think of all she has gone through in her lifetime and how gracious she has always been.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll wait to see how you liked it - i wonder what it would be like for a sweater. i'm thinking a hooded sweater like i am knitting now - maybe midhip length.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The bulky natural cotton yarn I picked up is by Araucania - it's th Patagonia in a blue/tan mix. It stated originally $19.99/skein (probably not) and sold for $4.99 at Tuesday Morning. It has 100g and 106.6 yards. I looked it up on Ravelry and it gets mixed reviews...very unusual that the recommended cleaning is to use dry cleaning--for cotton? But I just wanted a sturdy dishcloth---but think it may become a hotpad instead. I know I need to set the colors first -- but aftr that, it's just a fun experiment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grilled cheese with bacon - what a great combination marianne - now why didn't i think of that? lol fresh tomatoes would be the crowning touch.



Marianne818 said:


> Need to sign off as I have a pot of chicken soup going for C.. for tonight's dinner.. have leftover veggie beef soup for Mom, add grilled cheese with bacon and possibly tomato slice and we'll call it dinner!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gottastch - could you show a picture of your sunburst dishcloth?

sam



gottastch said:


> [ I made a Sunburst dishcloth last night and just have to do the kitchener stitch to close both sides...looks nice. I got some cotton that is variegated white to a lime green...different from what I'm normally drawn to...kinda pretty


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

puplover-- sounds very positive. Just take care of yourself and when you feel tired - take it easy and know that every single person here has you in their thoughts and prayers. Designer



Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jacklou - so good of you to drop into the knitting tea party -we so love newcomers - we hope you had a good time and will visit us often - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.

did you take any pictures of your afghans?

sam



Jacklou said:


> Designer1234: I too do both crochet and knitting and always have an afghan in progress. I couldn't figure out what to do with my afghans years ago and finally decided to make one for each of my grandchildren when they get married/move out. I am now working on my 13th afghan so my grandkids will have something that Grammie made.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> gottastch - could you show a picture of your sunburst dishcloth?
> 
> sam
> 
> Sam, it is on page 41


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks has asked me to pass along that they are back from their trip safely. As this was their first trip in trailer they have things to address. They are busy settling back in and she will be on in a couple of days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there will be a continuous stream of positive healing energy coming your way pup lover until you are totally back in the pink.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> Anywho, good news as far as I'm concerned. From what he said most people have minimal side effects and they can help with most of them. The iv drug has a side effect of sensitivity to cold whether that is temperature, eating, drinking, for just the first 3 days or so after I get that then it goes away. I can do without ice, ice cream etc for a couple days every three weeks. Oh I will do these twice a month for 6 months and chances of deliverance in 5 years is 50/50 the chemo will change that to 75/25.
> 
> I have been very blessed with all of the doctors I have had and how quickly things have been taken care of. Prayers do work and I appreciate each and every one of you and your care and friendship.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> The avatar is of Pontuf and Clarence. It actually was taken in the summer. The floors inside and on the patio are Italian travertine . That is a little bird they are looking at. That bird sat there chirping for half an hour! Clarence got bored and walked away but Pontuf stayed until he flew away.
> 
> Speaking of Pontuf, he is a big hit at The Hotel! Especially since he has decided to carry his stuffed reindeer in his mouth every time he goes downstairs.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would also - think it looks more finished.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this has been a lazy lazy monday for me - sorry i am so late - didja' miss me?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now how did i miss that.

sam

thanks



gottastch said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch - could you show a picture of your sunburst dishcloth?
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


That is so beautifuly knitted and the colour choice is fresh and appealing. I'm dishcloth-mad at present! I hope to get some soft cotton soon as I have plans for some baby cloths. I'm at the cottage today and this morning, I joined in with the senior ladies' coffee and craft that is held each Monday morning in the Community House. There's a major effort to get baby sweaters knitted for babies in Africa born with HIV. Many are sent home from maternity warpped in newspaper to keep them warm as there are no clothes. Here, the project is known as the 'chip shop babies' from our former practice of wrapping fried fish and'chips' aka 'French fries' in layers of newspapers to keep them warm. Infants swaddled in newspaper! Our hearts wrend for them and their parents. I'll get some sweaters knitted when at home and bring them to the Community House as soon as I can so that we can. So much need, globally.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


Oh so happy to hear that you had choices and the vitalinformation to made the best decision. You are still held high in prayer - but sure you know that!! With much affection


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

What a wonderful thing to do.



ptofValerie said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> ...


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

quote=mjs]


Pontuf said:


> This is interesting. DH and I were talking the other night about the Nazi occupation and we thought that England was never occupied. Now were know better.
> 
> Sam, Alderney is one of the Channel Islands between France and England- along with Guernsey and Jersey, notable all of them for breeds of cow, and style of knitting! Closer to France , but English is spoken, They traditionally have had their own governments, quite often feudal- but that is changing.


Thanks, Julie this is spot-on! We are the 3rd largest British Channel Island, but only 3 and 1/2 miles by 1 and 1/2 miles, with population of just under 2000 at present (was above this, but people are leaving due to loss of jobs). We were taken over by Germany in the war, totally evacuated unlike the other islands, the only British territory to have this happen, so have an interesting recent history as well as bronze age and Roman remains.[/quote][/quote]

You should read the Guernsey literary and potato peel pie society. That is about the German occupation. There have also been some PBS dramas set during occupation on the Channel islands.[/quote]

The PBS in the US showed the movie about the occupation of the Channel Islands. It was very good and I hope they will broadcast if again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It sounds as if you are pushing yourself very hard, Marianne- you must remember to take care of yourself - YOu are still building up your strength and abilities -so catch your breath - we all care about you so please take care of yourself.



Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne - hope C gets well soon - tell her for us that we'll take over as your KPT monitors to be sure you're not overdoing it. Dinner sounds good!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is just monday and we are at page 45 already - are you doing any knitting? lol

heidi just said we were under a winter storm watch - maybe they were teasing.

sam


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

PupLover, it's good to know there's a plan set out for your chemo. You'll be in all our hearts as you go through the regimen. Be sure to pamper yourself a bit, get lots of rest, and check in with us as often as you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is just monday and we are at page 45 already - are you doing any knitting? lol
> 
> heidi just said we were under a winter storm watch - maybe they were teasing.
> 
> sam


I have been doing more knitting than anything else!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> What a wonderful thing to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ladies are of that same heart that represents KPT so you understand their motivation.

As for me! Bed! Dearest bed. I hear you calling me and I have just enough energy to climb the stairs to my little bedroom in this 200 year old house. The extra layer of bedcloths that is the quilt made by my friend in Tennessee is essential as it is cold tonight. Lots of outdoor work done today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that is lovely. The white and green transition very softly.



gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you were able to choose the pill vs the port. I know you were anxious about the port. Praise God for his goodness. You are still in my prayers. Hope the rest of your family is doing well also.



Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> ...


What a wonderful thing to do, there are so many in need.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> this has been a lazy lazy monday for me - sorry i am so late - didja' miss me?
> 
> the new bathroom floor looks great - they will come and grout tomorrow. i asked about putting down tile with no grout lines and he said they have tile you can do this with. but i was also thinking of a darker grout that wouldn't show the dirt. decisions decisions - what to do - thank goodness it dosen't need decided now.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is just monday and we are at page 45 already - are you doing any knitting? lol
> ...


Sam I do hope they were joking about the storm.

Not much knitting here have Seth this until Wednesday, then back to knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.

This morning I got up early, well early for me 7:15 a.m. and made a bacon quiche and a spinach quiche. Around 10 a KPer that I met through the Georgia Waddlers Yarn crawl came over and we spent about 5 hours knitting and chatting. she also brought some delicious homemade tomato soup. It was so much fun. I'm helping her knit her 1st pair of socks thanks to Darowil's workshop. She may come over again tomorrow afternoon . Athens is not a huge city but large enough that we probably never would have met so I'm thrilled that we connected. I had been praying I would find a knitting buddy in the area.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> 
> This morning I got up early, well early for me 7:15 a.m. and made a bacon quiche and a spinach quiche. Around 10 a KPer that I met through the Georgia Waddlers Yarn crawl came over and we spent about 5 hours knitting and chatting. she also brought some delicious homemade tomato soup. It was so much fun. I'm helping her knit her 1st pair of socks thanks to Darowil's workshop. She may come over again tomorrow afternoon . Athens is not a huge city but large enough that we probably never would have met so I'm thrilled that we connected. I had been praying I would find a knitting buddy in the area.


Which all sounds very positive! Long may your friendship prosper!
Apart from the sad tale of the bird!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Being good and following the rules this a.m. also, I just have one question! Aren't there at least 100 other things more important than this that our public officials should be addressing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to look at the newspaper article and I am flabbergasted that it was a disgruntled neighbor that got them to pass the law. Apparently the guy owns the house and his fiancee lives with him and he has two friends. The neighbor was mad about a bunch of cars being parked, which of course could happen if there are a couple of teenagers in a family. Here the attempt was to keep some kind of limitation on rentals to students. They can really disrupt a neighborhood with awful noise.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes, I took pictures of all of them, but some of them were before digital cameras.



thewren said:


> jacklou - so good of you to drop into the knitting tea party -we so love newcomers - we hope you had a good time and will visit us often - we always have fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table. we'll be looking for you.
> 
> did you take any pictures of your afghans?
> 
> ...


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Bet she regrets opening her mouth now everyone knows who she is and what she has done. Mind you what cowards to do as she wants and not tell her to sling her hook, put up or shut up or better still move to a neibourhood with prissy idiots like her. Makes my blood boil people like her. Lyn



mjs said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Being good and following the rules this a.m. also, I just have one question! Aren't there at least 100 other things more important than this that our public officials should be addressing?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - i am too - i am just very tired of this cold and damp - even mid 40's would be welcome. just not more snow.

sam

channel 11 online did not mention it so maybe it is just a hoax - we can hope.

sam


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

jacklou - so good of you to drop into the knitting tea party -we so love newcomers -

Thanks Sam, but I have been around for over two years, just don't post much, mostly "listen".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think they could contest that in court.

sam


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> patches39 - what are you going to knit with the blue striped yarn in your avatar?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Not sure yet, but I liked the color when at the store. :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would love having you join in as often as you can - lurking is fine - we like that - just glad when you drop in for a cuppa.

sam



Jacklou said:


> jacklou - so good of you to drop into the knitting tea party -we so love newcomers -
> 
> Thanks Sam, but I have been around for over two years, just don't post much, mostly "listen".


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> grilled cheese with bacon - what a great combination marianne - now why didn't i think of that? lol fresh tomatoes would be the crowning touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

melyn said:


> Bet she regrets opening her mouth now everyone knows who she is and what she has done. Mind you what cowards to do as she wants and not tell her to sling her hook, put up or shut up or better still move to a neibourhood with prissy idiots like her. Makes my blood boil people like her. Lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The newspaper article had her picture also. It could be that she is old enough to start to have some mental problems. The vote was 3-2. So there were three more idiots.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - pontuf probably does pontificate at times.
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think they could contest that in court.
> 
> sam
> 
> There is a town meeting to get it over turned tonight, Nix was thinking about going to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think anything of any weight would be too heavy for this yarn and would stretch out---it doesn't have much stitch memory and with the thick and thin sections is kind of funky....plus reviews on Ravelry.com say that the yarn pills easily. I haven't seen that yet and really like it for the swirl dishcloth (now have two wedges done) -- it will make a nice coaster for under a plant.



thewren said:


> i'll wait to see how you liked it - i wonder what it would be like for a sweater. i'm thinking a hooded sweater like i am knitting now - maybe midhip length.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## derrygirl1053 (Sep 10, 2011)

hi this is the first time I have read the posts on this page I usually read the knitting topics. It is almost one am and I should be going to bed but reading your posts about your sunny weather here in the north west of England it is cold especially at night and we haven't had a very good start to our spring. Your recipes sound delicious and I hope you don't mind me trying some. I am working on an aran jacket for my little grandson and his sisters want pink aran cardigans.I am also doing some glove puppets for my daughter to use in her preschool.This is the frst time I have knitted gloves but they look ok.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

derrygirl1053 said:


> hi this is the first time I have read the posts on this page I usually read the knitting topics. It is almost one am and I should be going to bed but reading your posts about your sunny weather here in the north west of England it is cold especially at night and we haven't had a very good start to our spring. Your recipes sound delicious and I hope you don't mind me trying some. I am working on an aran jacket for my little grandson and his sisters want pink aran cardigans.I am also doing some glove puppets for my daughter to use in her preschool.This is the frst time I have knitted gloves but they look ok.


Welcome to the Tea Party. I hope it warms up for you. Do post pictures of the cardigans when you finish them, we love to see each others work. Post pictures of the gloves too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is such good news....been praying for you. Remember to keep a warm hat/cap and socks on which will help with the sensitivity to the cold---keep the sweatshirts handy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pup Lover, now you have even more information. Nice that you even had some control over pills or conventional. Remember we are praying for you and will continue. Loads and loads of love, Big Hugs, and hand-holding across the internet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie,,,, I'm hoping for a seat at the dinner table, hmmm both nights?? LOL Trust me I cannot get far away as both C and Mom seem to be calling for one thing or another. I've given up trying to get anything accomplished this day. I did get both to sleep for awhile and rushed to the store for supplies.. mainly tissues, LOL., cough drops and more cold meds, though they do not "cure" the cold they do ease the symptoms so they can rest. Yes, Mom woke with it this morning.. so glad I rarely get colds or flu.. never have!!
I did get the new draperies hung in the living room, I have to move shelves and a bookcase to put the brackets up for my windows. So that will wait another day or so, my hip and knee on my right side just do not like ladders or really even stairs.
I am going to try to be on some tonight, but if the evening goes as the day has, it doesn't look promising.
So with that, take care my friends, be safe in all the adventures of the day/evening/night.
Loves, Hugs and Prayers surround you!
M
______________________________________________
Marianne, Wait, I'm a little concerned. Sounds like you are using C & Mom being in bed to do a little work and I hope you will be safe. I for one know that I test my limits and go beyond what I should and then pay for days. Please don't test your limits by moving things. You pay in much more serious ways. Concerned friend. :shock:
Love, Hugs and prayers along with a lot of concern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> 
> This morning I got up early, well early for me 7:15 a.m. and made a bacon quiche and a spinach quiche. Around 10 a KPer that I met through the Georgia Waddlers Yarn crawl came over and we spent about 5 hours knitting and chatting. she also brought some delicious homemade tomato soup. It was so much fun. I'm helping her knit her 1st pair of socks thanks to Darowil's workshop. She may come over again tomorrow afternoon . Athens is not a huge city but large enough that we probably never would have met so I'm thrilled that we connected. I had been praying I would find a knitting buddy in the area.


Gwennie, that is wonderful. I really enjoy my knitting partner and feel so close to her. She is such a lovely person and we always are sharing tips with each other and warning each other what went wrong and how to prevent it. Of course we gab about personal things, but today we actually did knit. So glad for you. I know it is through KP I found my knitting partner and I am so thankful for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> caren - i am too - i am just very tired of this cold and damp - even mid 40's would be welcome. just not more snow.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> As long as the check keeps coming, I don't much care what the label is --- having received social security "benefits" as a dependent child when my father passed away and my grandson receiving social security benefits when his father was disabled and died, my perspective is if the government saves money by labeling all the direct deposits as benefits, I 'm fine with that.
> I volunteer in helping our citizens who are low income and in my experience, almost all of the section 8 housing in our area is privately owned and the tenants and government split the agreed upon rents based on the economic need of the tenants. There is a voucher program where the "subsidy" can be used toward purchase -- but there's not enough section 8 housing available and people are usually pretty content when they get off the waiting list and into a place.
> ************************************
> I have heard the waiting list in California is a real test of patience. If I won the lottery I would build adult housing here in Oregon because many are in need and can not afford regular housing. A reality in every city.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> 
> I've been working on a Sunburst Dishcloth (free pattern on Ravelry). I saw some variegated green kitchen cotton that I thought was very pretty...not usually something I'm drawn to but I really like it.


I absolutely love this dishcloth! Beautiful work. Hopefully the pattern I found on Ravelry is the same one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I quite agree -- it's very disheartening when trying to help people and not being able to find any resources that can help. Thankfully, we have a great food pantry program and great local busnesses that share gift cards. We are able to send people home with good food including fresh fruits and vegetables and frozen meats and many times with gift cards with which to get other needed items. Getting Rx refills up to date is our latest endeavor and we have had wonderful successes with local Walgreens & CVS and drug manufacturers. But, many are still relying on the goodness of friends, family, etc. for places to live. I wish there were a magic wand to make this economy better.



Ezenby said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the check keeps coming, I don't much care what the label is --- having received social security "benefits" as a dependent child when my father passed away and my grandson receiving social security benefits when his father was disabled and died, my perspective is if the government saves money by labeling all the direct deposits as benefits, I 'm fine with that.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is just monday and we are at page 45 already - are you doing any knitting? lol
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We are back from weekend trip with older daughter and family. Wonderful time. Loved watching Cathy, DD, creating a fairy house out of twigs and twine for next door neighbor girls. Darned if FM didn't kick in. Lost my cell phone. Fibrofog shopping in SD with DD. As we live in isolated desert town where five to ten cars at traffic light means traffic it was an interesting shopping day. 
Off to Napa in three days to visit youngest DD, two GD's, and son. 
Will send pix soon as I get organized.
Joy/Sass


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wonderful---I'm jealous; but think it's great.


Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about FM....hope you are better now--- enjoy Napa and give us some of your wine reviews and recommendations.



sassafras123 said:


> We are back from weekend trip with older daughter and family. Wonderful time. Loved watching Cathy, DD, creating a fairy house out of twigs and twine for next door neighbor girls. Darned if FM didn't kick in. Lost my cell phone. Fibrofog shopping in SD with DD. As we live in isolated desert town where five to ten cars at traffic light means traffic it was an interesting shopping day.
> Off to Napa in three days to visit youngest DD, two GD's, and son.
> Will send pix soon as I get organized.
> Joy/Sass


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


 :hunf: really Pontuf! Happy for you, for those of us that have a winter storm warning we are really envious. Lol wish we were there with you. They have raised our snow expectation to 7 inchs not counting ice pellets for 4-5 hours before snow starts with winds to pick up to 35 mph. Enjoy a drink for me!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> We are back from weekend trip with older daughter and family. Wonderful time. Loved watching Cathy, DD, creating a fairy house out of twigs and twine for next door neighbor girls. Darned if FM didn't kick in. Lost my cell phone. Fibrofog shopping in SD with DD. As we live in isolated desert town where five to ten cars at traffic light means traffic it was an interesting shopping day.
> Off to Napa in three days to visit youngest DD, two GD's, and son.
> Will send pix soon as I get organized.
> Joy/Sass


Glad you are having good visits, sorry you lost your phone and that your fibrous is acting up. Enjoy the rest of your time. Any pictures of the fairy house?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for rubbing it in, Charlotte.

Here in NE Ohio it is cold, damp, snow's coming, etc., etc., etc. Inside it's noisy from the humidifiers running full blast so we can breath reasonably well while the furnace runs; and I'm knitting a wool a sweater!



Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just heard that the Queen has been released from hospital so there is some progress there! She will still need to rest and take it easy though! Zoe


Have an interest in the Queen since watching a program about her daily life. Many daily commitments. She just zips along with staff jumping trying to keep up. Love her Corgies and they are trained to perfection. She has so much affection for her people and country. After reading books about prior Kings/Queens it is refreshing to know of their duties but the stress of politics are off. They have been asked by some PMs for insight.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover so good that you finally have all the information and options. Everything looks so very positive. I'm glad that you have the choice of the pills. 
I'm also glad that you seem to have very capable and caring doctors. We are all so concerned and so many healing thoughts and prayers coming your way. You have wonderful support from your DH and your family and your KTP family too.Pontuf sends a sloppy kiss to you and also to Trixie and Daisy.

Pontuf


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


I'm heading for Arizona.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass...So sorry your fibro kicked in when you were having so much fun. I know we can't control when it decides to come but the good thing is you had some fun. Know you are busy but hope you can find some down time to relax and heal.

Well good news and bad. The company isn't coming so that is sad, the good news is the house is clean, I can find things, and I can get back to knitting. This also makes it possible that I can see my mother on her birthday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If the weather is ok this weekend I will be Ohio bound. Granddaughters birthday is Wed., but her party is Sunday, so I will see her Wed., and if I go to OH I will probably miss her Sunday party, but I think she will be busy with her little girlfriends if it is her friends party. Too many wonderful birthdays, too little time. I will miss DH's concert if I go but he is quite ok with that. Ohio Joy, I will wave as I go down highway 11. I'm sort of thinking this out as I'm typing as DH is actually on the phone right now and just said so you will be coming later in the Spring.

OK, so now I will be knitting and after I get my lessons in wrapping metal I will be using my own stitch markers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Inspired by Marianne.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh dear DH Rick and I just saw on The Weather Channel heavy snow and white outs in Ohio Valley, Minneapolis and Chicagoland - update (Chicago 8-12" So many of you are in these areas. The Minneapolis snow is headed to Ohio. Please be very careful if you have to go out. Also snow in DC 8-12". This looks like a terrible storm. Please stay safe, stay warm.

Pontuf


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am still having trouble keeping everyone apart, so this one is new to me..
I will certainly pray for this to go down easily and that the outcome is very good.
God be very near,
bets


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Your wristers are very nice; I love the yarn that you used.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I've been trying to read and get caught up, but I'm only on about page 3, I think I need a vacation. lol... Hopefully after DH goes back to work on Thursday everything will settle back down to normal chaos.
> I finished writing up the wrister pattern so anyone who wanted it, here's the link to take you there.
> http://kaye-cablesnlace.blogspot.com/2013/03/sweet-tart-wristers.html
> I hope everyone is doing well, or at least better, I'm going to drink my tea and try to get caught up now, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I almost hate to tell you all how beautiful the day was today. I think it hit the mid 80's. It was warm and spring-like. There was some wind, but basically it was a great day!

I started an afghan last night. It takes so long to do a row! I've got to get some smaller projects going. I hope it turns out because it is supposed to be done in panels, but I'm doing it without having to sew it up!

I had a good day today. Only 5 days left! 4 this week and then 1 day after spring break. Now that it is coming to a close, I'm a little sad. It has been fun. Now I just have to get all of the clay fired and her room cleaned up! Off to bed soon. I hope everyone is doing well and on the road to better health.

Great to hear about Emmett!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We will be begging for your cold weather come August when the temps reach 115f in AZ.

Stay safe. Stay inside. NO shoveling.

Hugs

Pontuf

.


jheiens said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in, Charlotte.
> 
> Here in NE Ohio it is cold, damp, snow's coming, etc., etc., etc. Inside it's noisy from the humidifiers running full blast so we can breath reasonably well while the furnace runs; and I'm knitting a wool a sweater!
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

To all: My friend who passed away some years used to say: "When its hot I like it cold and when it's cold I like it hot" I find it a bit that way too. Each season holds its own treacheries. I think I like early spring and fall the best as the temperatures here are more moderate then. The skies are beautiful in the spring with gorgeous cloud systems and red skies in the evening which I find delightful. Now I tolerate the summer days better. If the weather remains rather steady I don't suffer as much with arthur. I am up and around somewhat better now. Still not eating too well, but I'm sure my appetite will improve
when I am up and out of the house a bit more. It is very
lonely here by myself and I haven't even peeked outside the door. The doctor has made several referrals which I haven't made appts for as I don't feel up to getting out yet as my stamina is very poor. So bye now so glad to hear that Emmet and Danny are better. So frightening when children are ill. And that poor father must have gone through hell on earth. Happy days to all again. Thanks so much for the support while I have been ill. Marlark Marge.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Marge, I hope you feel better soon and are able to get outside to enjoy the early Spring.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


So good to hear your doctors are giving much needed support. There is nothing better than to have care and kindness from them. Im giving you thoughts and prayers every time I see you online here. Bless you...from a survivor.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> 
> This morning I got up early, well early for me 7:15 a.m. and made a bacon quiche and a spinach quiche. Around 10 a KPer that I met through the Georgia Waddlers Yarn crawl came over and we spent about 5 hours knitting and chatting. she also brought some delicious homemade tomato soup. It was so much fun. I'm helping her knit her 1st pair of socks thanks to Darowil's workshop. She may come over again tomorrow afternoon . Athens is not a huge city but large enough that we probably never would have met so I'm thrilled that we connected. I had been praying I would find a knitting buddy in the area.


so happy for you to have a knitting buddy. Not one of my friends knit/crochet or have an interest in needle craft. Did find out my local library has a Monday get together. Its on my calendar .


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Sam: I would reconsider the dark grout, it gets white residue which is very noticeable. My landlord put a medium gray and I still see the white when cleaning. I would suggest a more neutral color such as beige as this does not show dirt or the white lime of cleaning. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

derrygirl1053 - we are so glad you stopped in for a cuppa - you may try any and all recipes you like - and if you can't find it just ask - someone has it somewhere. and if you have a favorite recipe that you would like to share that would be great. we hope you enjoyed your time here and will join us often - there is always fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam

maybe you could post some pictures of what you are knitted or finished knitting. we love pictures.



derrygirl1053 said:


> hi this is the first time I have read the posts on this page I usually read the knitting topics. It is almost one am and I should be going to bed but reading your posts about your sunny weather here in the north west of England it is cold especially at night and we haven't had a very good start to our spring. Your recipes sound delicious and I hope you don't mind me trying some. I am working on an aran jacket for my little grandson and his sisters want pink aran cardigans.I am also doing some glove puppets for my daughter to use in her preschool.This is the frst time I have knitted gloves but they look ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does you mother live daralene?

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > caren - i am too - i am just very tired of this cold and damp - even mid 40's would be welcome. just not more snow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and where are you taking your vacation? was pontuf with you guarding you.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh you are asking for it. Rub it in LOL. Wonder how many KTPrs will respond to this. Well I can have the pina colada anyway. We were blessed with sunshine and up to 55 today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Angora, where does your mother live???

I'll be looking for your waving hand flying down Route 11. When shall I be on the lookout? Be careful driving just south of us--expecting a bit of snow into Wednesday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> ...


We've had 2 days in a row that were sunny and 50 degrees. Yesterday I missed most of it as I was at the NW Women's Show all day and today is Glenn's birthday so we went to Black Angus for dinner. It is now 8:30pm and I'm exhausted. I need to knit for a little while before bed (if I can keep from falling asleep). It was good to see the sun but it is supposed to rain the rest of the week. Bah!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keep reading purplelady - you will soon learn who everyone is - i still have trouble every once in a while. we just love having you join us.

sam



purplelady said:


> I am still having trouble keeping everyone apart, so this one is new to me..
> I will certainly pray for this to go down easily and that the outcome is very good.
> God be very near,
> bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending positive healing energy to you marge - with the coming of spring hopefully you will soon be in the pink.

sam



margewhaples said:


> To all: My friend who passed away some years used to say: "When its hot I like it cold and when it's cold I like it hot" I find it a bit that way too. Each season holds its own treacheries. I think I like early spring and fall the best as the temperatures here are more moderate then. The skies are beautiful in the spring with gorgeous cloud systems and red skies in the evening which I find delightful. Now I tolerate the summer days better. If the weather remains rather steady I don't suffer as much with arthur. I am up and around somewhat better now. Still not eating too well, but I'm sure my appetite will improve
> when I am up and out of the house a bit more. It is very
> lonely here by myself and I haven't even peeked outside the door. The doctor has made several referrals which I haven't made appts for as I don't feel up to getting out yet as my stamina is very poor. So bye now so glad to hear that Emmet and Danny are better. So frightening when children are ill. And that poor father must have gone through hell on earth. Happy days to all again. Thanks so much for the support while I have been ill. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - i am coming to visit - for a couple of months - by the end of may it should be nice and warm here. i am so jealous of the weather you are having and we are under a winter storm watch.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I almost hate to tell you all how beautiful the day was today. I think it hit the mid 80's. It was warm and spring-like. There was some wind, but basically it was a great day!
> 
> I started an afghan last night. It takes so long to do a row! I've got to get some smaller projects going. I hope it turns out because it is supposed to be done in panels, but I'm doing it without having to sew it up!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is something to think about marge - thank you so much for mentioning it.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Sam: I would reconsider the dark grout, it gets white residue which is very noticeable. My landlord put a medium gray and I still see the white when cleaning. I would suggest a more neutral color such as beige as this does not show dirt or the white lime of cleaning. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


The bears are great- beautiful pair!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting for the lull in our storm. I'd guess we have about 3" now but it is still snowing so I hate to go out only to have to go out again.
> ...


It is by Sara Baldwin


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

derrygirl1053 said:


> hi this is the first time I have read the posts on this page I usually read the knitting topics. It is almost one am and I should be going to bed but reading your posts about your sunny weather here in the north west of England it is cold especially at night and we haven't had a very good start to our spring. Your recipes sound delicious and I hope you don't mind me trying some. I am working on an aran jacket for my little grandson and his sisters want pink aran cardigans.I am also doing some glove puppets for my daughter to use in her preschool.This is the frst time I have knitted gloves but they look ok.


Hello Derrygirl. I'm a Belfast girl and the KP tea party is international and represents the best in any caring family. Hope to hear more from you. Arans! Indeed and what could be better than those for our climate. I'm on the County Down coast at present and we're having a hard frost so you are in good company. Best regards.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh dear DH Rick and I just saw on The Weather Channel heavy snow and white outs in Ohio Valley, Minneapolis and Chicagoland - update (Chicago 8-12" So many of you are in these areas. The Minneapolis snow is headed to Ohio. Please be very careful if you have to go out. Also snow in DC 8-12". This looks like a terrible storm. Please stay safe, stay warm.
> 
> Pontuf


Have a pina colada for me too! First wave of snow came through with about 3" for me but now the second wave is moving in. Went and got groceries this weekend so am all set to sit and watch it snow tomorrow...and shovel periodically


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

our guys are teasing that way too.
we are to get 2 to 6 if they know anythjng about it..
oy,
not spring yet.
bets


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

brindle,, how about when they are together,

Brindle Bear and vrouw? dutch word for wife, i think.
bets


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> ...


By the pool! With a big gorgeous drink! Here, the pool has a layer of ice and the only drink suitable is hot chocolate but you have such resposibilities, my dear! You must committ yourself to this lifestyle on behalf of us all. Such a task!! (with giggles).


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Monday night, after 11:00 and page 49.
Can 50 be far behind.!
wow,
bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Monday night, after 11:00 and page 49.
> Can 50 be far behind.!
> wow,
> bets


Well, it seems you got there!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the embellishments sandy - call him sparky.

sam



Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


I just love your bears and they look wonderful. Great job!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanted to say Hi to all my friends before I head off to my little friend the heating pad after my shower. Those who need healing prayers I'm sending those to you and I hope everyone has a good one.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandy, love our bears!!!

Marge, contnue to get well and if you can, just get outside for a little bit at a time - fresh air can help a I've discovered. 

Coninuing on the wash cloth - Double Diamond Circular facecloth - since I couldn't sleep. The soup was spicier than I expected -- guess I got ahold of some pretty potent jalepenoes...they sure do vary in their heat levels. Well, a few Tums and I should be ready to back to bed in a bit.

Storm warnings has everyone spooked --- the school district cancelled school by 8:00 p.m. and we haven't seen a single snowflake yet...must have some extra cushion of snow days built into the schedule. It's been a busy week for the security team....DH and crew have caught over 15 kids in possession in the last few days. Hope there's not an uptick in the usage. The principal of DH's H.S. just got awarded the best principal in the State of Illinois---he's a really great guy and very deseving of the award. There'll be big party after Spring break.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know - what would my "downunder" people think? lol
> 
> i don't think there is any danger of that.
> 
> ...


No Sam to talk to in real time- except of course that we are almost as bad as you with our sleeping patterns (well Julie and me anyway!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is just monday and we are at page 45 already - are you doing any knitting? lol
> 
> heidi just said we were under a winter storm watch - maybe they were teasing.
> 
> sam


YES! Iam actually well into the first Dead Fish HAt. The next one will take longer as that will bethe magic loopand I will need to take note of what I have done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i know - what would my "downunder" people think? lol
> ...


Ah but I have hopes of sleeping, now our nights are cooling down! Certainly last night held promise....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> 
> This morning I got up early, well early for me 7:15 a.m. and made a bacon quiche and a spinach quiche. Around 10 a KPer that I met through the Georgia Waddlers Yarn crawl came over and we spent about 5 hours knitting and chatting. she also brought some delicious homemade tomato soup. It was so much fun. I'm helping her knit her 1st pair of socks thanks to Darowil's workshop. She may come over again tomorrow afternoon . Athens is not a huge city but large enough that we probably never would have met so I'm thrilled that we connected. I had been praying I would find a knitting buddy in the area.


Reminds me of MIL. SHe was looking after after her daughters cat and she insited that the cat never caught birds. While she was assuring of this the cat came in witha bird in its mouth, the bird got away fromthe cat and flew around the bedroom leaving feathers around. Was my MIL convinced by this? Not the cat doesn't catch birds- THEY were just playing! No wonder that we can't get her to respond sensiblly now that she is becoming very forgetful- don't know that reasonable is an adjective that could have ever been applied to my MIL.

How wonderful that my students are now teaching others to knit socks!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora as you mixed news. But you can see your Mum on her birthday- when is it? MILs is SUnday- and she is 90 although she is not admitting it. But here daughter turned 50 a couple fo weeks ago and so they are being given a combined party on Sunday.

Marianne- please be acreful, you sound like you are starting to do too much again. Please don't be silly- and don't rely on the [ast to assume you will be OK this time. YOur immunity will be down and doing too much will only lower it yet more.

Puplover so glad you don't need th eport you were so worried about.

No idea who else I meant to respond to now. Thinks it about time I went back downstairs where the temperature is a little more resaonable- or put on the a/c but it doesn't like my room still. Need to look out for one on sale when summer finsihs and put one in here so I can just cool this one room- and effectivelly, but now I need to cool down all of upatairs to a much cooler temerature than needed to get the only room used (other than for sleeping in) to a reasonable temperature.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my cats will bring in a bird every so often - unfortunately they usually are past the getting away stage.

sam



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne sorry that C is ill, I am not 4th day not coughing still sneezing. I have been using the pillow, however sneezes have been so powerful like it's not there. So many traveling hope everyone has enjoyable and safe trips. Glad the Queen is home, we did get to tour the palace/castle? When we were in Europe oh my 8years ago. Does not seem that long ago. Designer love your afghans.
> 
> Got good news from oncologist. I had my choice as to whether I do pill chemo or port chemo. He says they are both equally effective he has no preference as to which I do. Any guesses as to my pick? Lol. Pills of course. There is an iv drug that goes with both takes about 3 hours at the beginning of each treatment and he says it is the important part. Studies have shown that this drug helps the actual chemo drugs do a better job. With the port chemo I would have to wear a belt with a pack on it for 3 days while it distributes the drug or I can take 2 pills twice a day for 2 weeks then one week off. Between the dogs and DGS the pack does not sound convenient would be too worried about hitting something or them knocking something loose.
> 
> ...


Pup, my friend, I carry you in prayers and in my heart. Sure wish I could be closer, I'd sit with you during your sessions and we would knit, I'm sure you could teach me a few things for sure! I sat with my brother and my step-mother and a few friends during their treatments.. most of the time just being there, not much talking.. it meant a lot to me to be with them. Just know my friend, though I'm not there in person.. we all have you surrounded in healing prayers, healing light from above to give you strength. 
(and I'd much rather do pills than a bag any time for sure!)
{{{{{{{{Puplover}}}}}}}}}} hugs my friend!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> grilled cheese with bacon - what a great combination marianne - now why didn't i think of that? lol fresh tomatoes would be the crowning touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> 
> This morning I got up early, well early for me 7:15 a.m. and made a bacon quiche and a spinach quiche. Around 10 a KPer that I met through the Georgia Waddlers Yarn crawl came over and we spent about 5 hours knitting and chatting. she also brought some delicious homemade tomato soup. It was so much fun. I'm helping her knit her 1st pair of socks thanks to Darowil's workshop. She may come over again tomorrow afternoon . Athens is not a huge city but large enough that we probably never would have met so I'm thrilled that we connected. I had been praying I would find a knitting buddy in the area.


When the weather warms and dries up a bit, hopefully I will be able to join in on some of those wonderful sessions!! Maybe one day we can all meet in Clarksville run through the Antique Mall, of course the Bumbleberry LYS, coffee shop next door to sit and knit and of course many choices for lunch or dinner! Queenmum doesn't live that far away, perchance she might like to join us also, then there is Helen, no LYS but lots of charm and shops :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Rookie,,,, I'm hoping for a seat at the dinner table, hmmm both nights?? LOL Trust me I cannot get far away as both C and Mom seem to be calling for one thing or another. I've given up trying to get anything accomplished this day. I did get both to sleep for awhile and rushed to the store for supplies.. mainly tissues, LOL., cough drops and more cold meds, though they do not "cure" the cold they do ease the symptoms so they can rest. Yes, Mom woke with it this morning.. so glad I rarely get colds or flu.. never have!!
> I did get the new draperies hung in the living room, I have to move shelves and a bookcase to put the brackets up for my windows. So that will wait another day or so, my hip and knee on my right side just do not like ladders or really even stairs.
> I am going to try to be on some tonight, but if the evening goes as the day has, it doesn't look promising.
> So with that, take care my friends, be safe in all the adventures of the day/evening/night.
> ...


I did have a few leg cramps during the night, but that I am sure was from my choice of shoes.. I have a pair of slip on type that I use to step outside quickly for the paper and such, just cannot wear them all day without having the leg pains. I knew better but totally forgot to change them. The ladder is a small one and I only had to be on one step, C was in the room supervising, LOL.. truly was not a problem as this house was well built and there is wood instead of just drywall for the screws to bite into. My room will have to wait a day or so, I have to move several big items to be able to reach safely. I promised C this can wait till she is feeling better, plus I really hate to disrupt my room this much, LOL. I am re thinking this plan, also may take back the choice in color I made, it is a bit too dark, hope to find something lighter in color but still have the thermal backing. My room faces the west, in the summer months it is like an oven and the ac thermostat in the hallway is on the other side of one of my walls. Truly think it runs so often because this room is so hot!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> I knitted at the pool today! With a piña colada.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Sassafrass...So sorry your fibro kicked in when you were having so much fun. I know we can't control when it decides to come but the good thing is you had some fun. Know you are busy but hope you can find some down time to relax and heal.
> 
> Well good news and bad. The company isn't coming so that is sad, the good news is the house is clean, I can find things, and I can get back to knitting. This also makes it possible that I can see my mother on her birthday. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: If the weather is ok this weekend I will be Ohio bound. Granddaughters birthday is Wed., but her party is Sunday, so I will see her Wed., and if I go to OH I will probably miss her Sunday party, but I think she will be busy with her little girlfriends if it is her friends party. Too many wonderful birthdays, too little time. I will miss DH's concert if I go but he is quite ok with that. Ohio Joy, I will wave as I go down highway 11. I'm sort of thinking this out as I'm typing as DH is actually on the phone right now and just said so you will be coming later in the Spring.
> 
> OK, so now I will be knitting and after I get my lessons in wrapping metal I will be using my own stitch markers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Inspired by Marianne.


Pictures please!!! The markers are really easy to make, the wrapping of the small stones took me a bit to learn though. I'm not perfect by any means, but they are getting better. I have a very small tote full of the "chips" as I call them, most call them points.. I lugged many full backpacks of clusters down from the mountains in CO. Would take my hammock up in a tree and stay a night or two, sure miss those days.. ahhh to be younger and stronger again!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


Oh they are adorable!!!!!!!! Good job!!! I so need to start another bear.. just have too many other items on the needles.. I need to finish a few so I can have the needles to start other projects.. LOL.. or I could just buy more needles... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Rookie,,,, I'm hoping for a seat at the dinner table, hmmm both nights?? LOL Trust me I cannot get far away as both C and Mom seem to be calling for one thing or another. I've given up trying to get anything accomplished this day. I did get both to sleep for awhile and rushed to the store for supplies.. mainly tissues, LOL., cough drops and more cold meds, though they do not "cure" the cold they do ease the symptoms so they can rest. Yes, Mom woke with it this morning.. so glad I rarely get colds or flu.. never have!!
> ...


Marianne, do take care, there are a lot of things now, that I just have to accept are beyond my ability to move any longer on my own. Even hammering has become difficult to achieve, because of my problems with the left shoulder. However I have found people are remarkably helpful, when I remember to ask.
I also have a west facing room that overheats badly without curtains, I invested in the best quality black out lining that I could afford, voila, a comfortable living space.
Hugs and prayers for you!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Tuesday morn here. Had my breakfast and a cup of ginger tea.Tried to catch up last night but was tired after the trip to Ann Arbor. 

Had a wonderful time with my DD, GD and the two GGS. We did some shopping, had lunch at a Cuban cafe we found last weekend (could eat there every week), a bit more shopping, then over to Chelsia to the teddy bear factory. Of course, GGSs got a new toy. Both boys were good. The 2 yo behaved well, couple episodes of twoyearism but overall he was a good kid. Emmett was so sweet, didn't hardly cry and people just fawned over him. Great day in all.

Hope everyone gets well and stays well. Puplover and anyone else who needs it, caring wishes sent your way. Cute bears. I have one to sew together. Not as nice as those, I think. Can't imagine using fun fur. The sewing up would drive my nutty. 

Off to Defiance soon, to go to the lys and sit and knit with Sam for awhile. Going to wait to go back to work until after this newest storm passes.

Blessings to all, Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


That is my hope really.. and I do promise I am not over doing things. I do for a bit then sit and rest.. my goal is to never darken the ER door again!! The cardiologist says that if I follow his suggestions on life changes and exercise properly, I will be fine, I take the low dose aspirin daily, have my bp down in normal range again without meds finally, I know what symptoms to look for and will see him this month then should go to every 3 months unless I am having problems. I do cheat now and then and have something fried, LOL ;-) :roll: My cholesterol levels are very low, they found no blockage and believe this "attack" was mainly stress related. So knitting is helping with that problem (unless I have to frog that is, LOL).


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers, hugs and good thoughts. The stress that is gone from me is amazing. I didn't notice how bad it was till it was gone. It is snowing here now just a light dusting so far. Stopped by work yesterday and got two boxes of files to work on so between that and knitting will be kept busy. Daisy is loving the snow and wind she likes to just lay in the yard and let the snow fall on her. Everyone stay safe and warm or cool as needed. Hugs and love to you all!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Kathy. you sound like the lucky one, to be able to ACTUALLY sit and knit w/ sam!
have a great time.
bets...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers, hugs and good thoughts. The stress that is gone from me is amazing. I didn't notice how bad it was till it was gone. It is snowing here now just a light dusting so far. Stopped by work yesterday and got two boxes of files to work on so between that and knitting will be kept busy. Daisy is loving the snow and wind she likes to just lay in the yard and let the snow fall on her. Everyone stay safe and warm or cool as needed. Hugs and love to you all!!


It sounds as if you are taking the next steps in your recovery, so good to hear. I know it has been a tremendous relief for you that the next phase with the chemo drugs, can be administered simply.
Good that you can ease back into work mode! Busy is good! Glad Daisy enjoys the snow! I am not looking forward to Ringo 'mud puppy' in the winter!
Love and hugs, for you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I broke a front tooth yesterday afternoon. I go this morning to see the dentist, she is an hour and 20 minutes drive away. Forcast is calling for light snow, but blowing, so I will drive carefully. If I have to grab a hotel room for the night, I will do so. My Mom is taking Lucky for the day/night. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Drive safely and give Sam our best.....enjoy.



kehinkle said:


> Tuesday morn here. Had my breakfast and a cup of ginger tea.Tried to catch up last night but was tired after the trip to Ann Arbor.
> 
> Had a wonderful time with my DD, GD and the two GGS. We did some shopping, had lunch at a Cuban cafe we found last weekend (could eat there every week), a bit more shopping, then over to Chelsia to the teddy bear factory. Of course, GGSs got a new toy. Both boys were good. The 2 yo behaved well, couple episodes of twoyearism but overall he was a good kid. Emmett was so sweet, didn't hardly cry and people just fawned over him. Great day in all.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So glad that worry has been lifted from you...keeping the good thoughts and prayers coming your way.



Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers, hugs and good thoughts. The stress that is gone from me is amazing. I didn't notice how bad it was till it was gone. It is snowing here now just a light dusting so far. Stopped by work yesterday and got two boxes of files to work on so between that and knitting will be kept busy. Daisy is loving the snow and wind she likes to just lay in the yard and let the snow fall on her. Everyone stay safe and warm or cool as needed. Hugs and love to you all!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie and Angora, thank you. Still haven't found phone and we are all unpacked. Good news FM and arthritis pain controlled. Now if they could come up with something for fibrofog. But had wonderful visit and phone so old we are off contract. So will shop for new one.

Marianne, be well. Love your memory of sleeping in hammock. I bought one for my backpack which I've only used for lunch breaks so far. 

Sass/desert joy


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Thank you! That is the one I found and printed.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

We are under a storm watch too. I don't mind the cold, I keep better at cooler temperatures but this winter storm/coastal flooding [email protected]&! has to go. They are forecasting snow, rain, high wind and coastal flooding. I used to love storms, until hurricane Sandy showed me the error of my ways lol.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


I love your bears Sandy. They are soooo cute.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.
> ...


When I found that tie I knew it was perfect for him. The kids at school call him Brindle Bear the Blue-Nosed Bear. Kind of like the song by Alabama...Thistle Hair the Christmas Bear. I do want to make a Thistle Hair bear as I do love that song. Still searching for the yarn.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I broke a front tooth yesterday afternoon. I go this morning to see the dentist, she is an hour and 20 minutes drive away. Forcast is calling for light snow, but blowing, so I will drive carefully. If I have to grab a hotel room for the night, I will do so. My Mom is taking Lucky for the day/night. ttyl, Zoe


Oh OUCH!! Sending prayers and hugs to keep you safe on this trip! Glad that Lucky has great step in's when needed!! God Speed my friend!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Bobglory said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


This is funny because that is what I thought of when I saw the name Brindle Bear.. LOL. That is one of my favorite Christmas songs, I'm old school and have many tapes and CD's of Alabama! But both boys have copied them onto their computers, LOL


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Pup Lover I am so glad you were able to go with the pills rather than the port. Keeping you in prayer and sending warm healing thoughts your way.

Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > I broke a front tooth yesterday afternoon. I go this morning to see the dentist, she is an hour and 20 minutes drive away. Forcast is calling for light snow, but blowing, so I will drive carefully. If I have to grab a hotel room for the night, I will do so. My Mom is taking Lucky for the day/night. ttyl, Zoe
> ...


Thank you and you please remember to take it easy! lol, stick to knitting and when you come across a frog, then let him jump! you go jump to another knitting WIP!!! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


LOL... have already rippped out 2 WIP's.. so many mistakes easier to start again than to repair!! I am doing NOTHING this day.. other than preparing dinner that is, LOL. Is a good day to just be :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.

Got up this morning around 4 to make a visit to the bathroom and tripped over the dog. Landed flat on the floor on my stomach. Managed to scrape my arm on the bed frame. Nothing broken but am quite sore now. Silly that I tripped over the dog as she always sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I must have been still half asleep. Second time this near falling or actually falling this week. Got up for same reason a couple of night ago and got disoriented and didn't know where in the room I was. Almost fell over a basket of laundry to fold. I'm thinking the medicine to help me relax my muscles that doctor just put me on is making me so groggy that I'm just not quite awake when I have to get up. Oh well, fix one thing and another issue pops up. LOL Once again, getting old isn't for sissies.

After I do the dishes I'm just going to sit and knit today.
DDs have invited me to go shopping with them but I declined this time. Just too achy. Will enjoy the sitting and knitting. Who knows...I may actually get finished on one of my WIPs!

Love your bears Sandy. One of these days I will have to make one just for fun. You've done a wonderful job.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I am 60 miles north of Milwaukee, WI and the snow began about 20 minutes ago. Had hoped we were far enough north to be missed.. ;o[ not so..
Another snow removal to pay and the curbs are often not totally cleaned at down town spots, so will stay put, some more.
Will all help to replenish the earth tho, much needed after the summer drought.
hope all stay safe and comfy.
bets


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns...Hope all goes well at the dentist and you aren't in too much pain. Also hope your dental insurance is better than ours because that sounds like a lot of money here.

Gwenie...So sorry to hear about your fall and how sore you are but glad you didn't break anything. Yes, good day to take it easy and good it didn't happen just before your yarn crawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I almost hate to tell you all how beautiful the day was today. I think it hit the mid 80's. It was warm and spring-like. There was some wind, but basically it was a great day!
> 
> I started an afghan last night. It takes so long to do a row! I've got to get some smaller projects going. I hope it turns out because it is supposed to be done in panels, but I'm doing it without having to sew it up!
> 
> ...


Oh how I want to be warm again. Wish I was in Arizona with a trip to New Mexico and Texas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> To all: My friend who passed away some years used to say: "When its hot I like it cold and when it's cold I like it hot" I find it a bit that way too. Each season holds its own treacheries. I think I like early spring and fall the best as the temperatures here are more moderate then. The skies are beautiful in the spring with gorgeous cloud systems and red skies in the evening which I find delightful. Now I tolerate the summer days better. If the weather remains rather steady I don't suffer as much with arthur. I am up and around somewhat better now. Still not eating too well, but I'm sure my appetite will improve
> when I am up and out of the house a bit more. It is very
> lonely here by myself and I haven't even peeked outside the door. The doctor has made several referrals which I haven't made appts for as I don't feel up to getting out yet as my stamina is very poor. So bye now so glad to hear that Emmet and Danny are better. So frightening when children are ill. And that poor father must have gone through hell on earth. Happy days to all again. Thanks so much for the support while I have been ill. Marlark Marge.


Marge, good to hear from you again. Hope your appetite improves and hopefully you have some groceries in the house. Such a bad turn you had and guess it will take time for your stamina to build again.
Big Hugs and here's to weather coming soon that helps you feel better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> where does you mother live daralene?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> pammie - i am coming to visit - for a couple of months - by the end of may it should be nice and warm here. i am so jealous of the weather you are having and we are under a winter storm watch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I'll pick you up on my way. First Arizona, then New Mexico and then Texas. Does that sound good????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear DH Rick and I just saw on The Weather Channel heavy snow and white outs in Ohio Valley, Minneapolis and Chicagoland - update (Chicago 8-12" So many of you are in these areas. The Minneapolis snow is headed to Ohio. Please be very careful if you have to go out. Also snow in DC 8-12". This looks like a terrible storm. Please stay safe, stay warm.
> ...


Oh Gottasch, sounds like this might not be the best time for me to visit my mother and I will miss her birthday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> I wanted to say Hi to all my friends before I head off to my little friend the heating pad after my shower. Those who need healing prayers I'm sending those to you and I hope everyone has a good one.


I love the bears too Sandy.

Strawberry4u..Sounds like that back pain is pretty constant. Do you ever get any relief?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora as you mixed news. But you can see your Mum on her birthday- when is it? MILs is SUnday- and she is 90 although she is not admitting it. But here daughter turned 50 a couple fo weeks ago and so they are being given a combined party on Sunday.
> 
> Mom's BD is Friday and she will be 85. She was only 18 when she had me so I'm not all that far behind her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> 
> Got up this morning around 4 to make a visit to the bathroom and tripped over the dog. Landed flat on the floor on my stomach. Managed to scrape my arm on the bed frame. Nothing broken but am quite sore now. Silly that I tripped over the dog as she always sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I must have been still half asleep. Second time this near falling or actually falling this week. Got up for same reason a couple of night ago and got disoriented and didn't know where in the room I was. Almost fell over a basket of laundry to fold. I'm thinking the medicine to help me relax my muscles that doctor just put me on is making me so groggy that I'm just not quite awake when I have to get up. Oh well, fix one thing and another issue pops up. LOL Once again, getting old isn't for sissies.
> 
> ...


Take care Gwen, that sounds a painful start to the day, and a very undesirable side effect. Hope the morning has gone well for you! With lots of progress on the WIP's. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Off to Defiance soon, to go to the lys and sit and knit with Sam for awhile. Going to wait to go back to work until after this newest storm passes.
> 
> Blessings to all, Kathy


So glad to hear you had a nice time and made it back safely. After all the stress you had and big trips, you must need a rest and I can't think of anything nicer than sitting and knitting and you even have Sam to chat with. What fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> That is my hope really.. and I do promise I am not over doing things. I do for a bit then sit and rest.. my goal is to never darken the ER door again!! The cardiologist says that if I follow his suggestions on life changes and exercise properly, I will be fine, I take the low dose aspirin daily, have my bp down in normal range again without meds finally, I know what symptoms to look for and will see him this month then should go to every 3 months unless I am having problems. I do cheat now and then and have something fried, LOL ;-) :roll: My cholesterol levels are very low, they found no blockage and believe this "attack" was mainly stress related. So knitting is helping with that problem (unless I have to frog that is, LOL).


Marianne, what were the symptoms he told you to watch for??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Daralene you can just come right down here to my house where today it is suppose to hit 63F. DDs wore sandals on their shopping trip. It's suppose to be in the Low to mid 60s for the next week with Sunday being 68F. Spring has sprung (I hope!) My iris are pushing up and a few trying to bud. Usually my forsythia bush blooms first; must wander out and check on it. If it is blooming I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover...So glad the stress is lifting. Have a great day dear and positive is the way to go now that you have allowed yourself to feel all your feelings, which was important to do. Whenever you need us we are here. Laughter is wonderful, so now you can avail yourself of comedies you love and laugh away. Big Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I broke a front tooth yesterday afternoon. I go this morning to see the dentist, she is an hour and 20 minutes drive away. Forcast is calling for light snow, but blowing, so I will drive carefully. If I have to grab a hotel room for the night, I will do so. My Mom is taking Lucky for the day/night. ttyl, Zoe


Hope by the time you read this, that your smile is beaming again! And that the journey there and back was uneventful. That is good Lucky has a 'baby sitter', take care, hugs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bobglory said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.
> ...


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, the snow is coming down in more earnest....still small flakes and not too much accumulation. Weather forecastrs are still predicting up to 6" - 8" and are warning that commute back home will be difficult--but with so many school closings and people staying home or taking public transportation; I don't think it will be so bad---let's just say I've seen a lot worse.

DH and DGS are off to the sled hill with his sled/saucer -- they'll be wet an hungry when they get back. Sloppy Joes are ready in the crockpot....and some BenGay for DH.

More later. Hope to read good news of everyone safely back at home and healing from tooth problems, falls, arthrits and FM.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh how I want to be warm again. Wish I was in Arizona with a trip to New Mexico and Texas.


Stay to the south--I wish I was warm again, too! :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh how I want to be warm again. Wish I was in Arizona with a trip to New Mexico and Texas.
> ...


Thought you would be warm too. What's happening in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


They're predicting a high of 63F for today but...it's not there yet, and there's a cold front passing through. We're at altitude, remember, so we don't get warm as fast as they do further south. Besides, my care label says keep at 75F and up! :mrgreen:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


I am in love with Brindle Bear!! My kid sister had a teddy which she loved to the point of near destruction. His neck seam was useless, so Mom made him a necktie and stitched it on to hold him together. It worked beautifully. Of course, sparkly bear is gorgeous too, but Brindle brought me a wonderful memory. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.


Sending healing thoughts and energy to your mum. Don't forget to take deep breaths to keep fro getting too stressed yourself. HUGS for you dear sweet lady.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.
> ...


Me ditto.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello Julie, how are you doing today?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Me three. Keep busy and try not to worry. I know, easier said than done, but try. I'm sending hugs and prayers your way. Please keep us posted.

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Julie, how are you doing today?


Working on yet more travelling vine! what else at the moment? but this is a nice alpaca yarn from Peru. 
The day is dawning sunny but a little chill.
We are on the verge of having drought declared over much of the country- the farmers are saying it is really serious- because normally stock can be shifted to other regions, but this year there is nowhere to go, so winter feed is going to be a real problem.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Julie, how are you doing today?
> ...


I am planning on doing your workshop when it opens. Seth should be back home by then. I have been working on an owl pattern converting it to flat from round. The knitting of it was very easy the written instructions are proving to be a bit irritating. That is too bad about the drought, I feel for the farmers the lack of water is always hard.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I broke a front tooth yesterday afternoon. I go this morning to see the dentist, she is an hour and 20 minutes drive away. Forcast is calling for light snow, but blowing, so I will drive carefully. If I have to grab a hotel room for the night, I will do so. My Mom is taking Lucky for the day/night. ttyl, Zoe


So sorry to hear about your tooth Zoe, very frustrating I'm sure, hopefully not painful! Drive safe and stay if you need to we will be here when you get home! Prayers for a safe trip there and home.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I like sparky too. MJW


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We are out and about in a few--DD needs more driving practice! We may go to the bookstore and our favorite grocer but not sure yet. The bookstore is in the neighborhood where she's likely to take her test, so that's a good place to drive, I think.

I've just finished typing up the crochet shawl (one of the two I wanted to do--the other one is frogged again!) but need to get some pictures and then find some testers. I hope to get that done by the end of the day!

Safe travels & good health/healing to all--will catch up later as I can!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Me too. Although recently have been sleeping most of the day and the night too. Don't know what' is making that possible. Maybe it is the nice electric fireplace my girlfriend sent me. MJw


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora hope things go well with your mom, prayers headed your way. 

Love the bears, what about Tinsel for the white ones name?

Snow still coming down fairly heavy,we have horrendously about 2 inches wet heavy snow very slushy supposed to continue through midnight.

DS2 has DGS who is wheezing some, had yo pick him up from sitter. Has him in bed watching Dora trying to keep him quiet. Lol good luck there :lol: took them some soup n fruit snacks etc so they didn't have to go out.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> 
> Got up this morning around 4 to make a visit to the bathroom and tripped over the dog. Landed flat on the floor on my stomach. Managed to scrape my arm on the bed frame. Nothing broken but am quite sore now. Silly that I tripped over the dog as she always sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I must have been still half asleep. Second time this near falling or actually falling this week. Got up for same reason a couple of night ago and got disoriented and didn't know where in the room I was. Almost fell over a basket of laundry to fold. I'm thinking the medicine to help me relax my muscles that doctor just put me on is making me so groggy that I'm just not quite awake when I have to get up. Oh well, fix one thing and another issue pops up. LOL Once again, getting old isn't for sissies.
> 
> ...


Gwennie: this is too dangerous. Can you cut the dose in half and achieve the same goal or get a bedside commode. MJW


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Am to all: At long last this episode of fibro seems to be improving. My ankle and distal third of leg still somewhat of a problem ambulating. The weather has turned cold and damp again. I am hoping to remain on the well-train. Haven't had much heart for knitting lately. The pagoda green and lagoon shawls still on the needles waiting. I have my mind on a sweater that I found from Drops on the Cascade yarns website. Need to get the yarn that I want and ink so that I can take the pattern with me.
I am hoping to resume going to sr. ctr on Thursday if all goes well and will try again to restart Tai chi class next Tues. I am wanting a hamburger from the corner stand. Wish I had an electric vehicle to get me there as it is too far for me to walk at present. The back is much better now and I have been walking short distances in the house without the walker. I am out of reading material too.
I had gone to Barnes and Noble to register my "nook" to my debit card, but it keeps preventing me from downloading the book that I want, stating that there is no default credit card. Complications for every effort!!! Sam so sorry that Heidi persists to having nausea- I have found peppermint or ginger tea helpful. Hope that she can try some and sip it very slowly. Sweeten it as req. Off to do a puzzle and that will be good for an hour or so. Thoughts and prayers to all. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gwenie I don't know how I missed your post earlier about your fall. It sounds like that hurt like hell and it's probably not going to feel much better tomorrow as these things tend to take more than a few days for the soreness to fade. Rest as much as you can and definitely give the doctor a call. I am willing to bet it is related to the medication. Prayers headed your way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.


Hope your mother is recovering well. That is so scary...Pray everyone who is traveling in bad weather or has relatives traveling get to their destination safely. Praying for all of us, myself included, who have 'arthur' visiting will have relief. I'm so ready for spring and summer. I think I'll just sit in the sun and bake 'arthur' away. Keeping all my long-distance friends in my thoughts and prayers.
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am here but need to pop over and baby sit the little boys while heidi and bailee visit the orthadontist.

kathy hinkle met today at the local yarn shop and had a good time shopping and talking - and then lunch - had a very good time. wish we could get more of you ohio people to join us. is there a half way point where we could meet sometime?

sam


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen-sorry about your fall. I agree that a call to the doctor is in order
Angora-prayers that your mom feels better and that you will be able to visit.
Marge -happy to hear that you are better and able to get out again.

More snow where I come from -DS says its the third week in a row for wet, heavy snow. Very glad to be in AZ 

Just made muffins using canned cherries and the kitchen looked like a crime scene-red cherry juice everywhere!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > That is my hope really.. and I do promise I am not over doing things. I do for a bit then sit and rest.. my goal is to never darken the ER door again!! The cardiologist says that if I follow his suggestions on life changes and exercise properly, I will be fine, I take the low dose aspirin daily, have my bp down in normal range again without meds finally, I know what symptoms to look for and will see him this month then should go to every 3 months unless I am having problems. I do cheat now and then and have something fried, LOL ;-) :roll: My cholesterol levels are very low, they found no blockage and believe this "attack" was mainly stress related. So knitting is helping with that problem (unless I have to frog that is, LOL).
> ...


the normal, tingling in my arms, tightness in my chest, breaking out in a cold sweat, dizzy. This is what I had when I had my attack, little did I know that I had my first attack most likely when I was 50. Was under a lot of stress with family, cancer, lost 3 close family members within 3 months of each other and I could not leave my job to go be with them. As one of the nurses told me recently, well sweetie, you just have to let things slide off your back, yeah.. good luck with that, LOL. But I am doing much better, have learned not to stress that everything doesn't get done when I want it to. If I mess up knitting, I just rip it out gee that is one of my best therapies, LOL.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Daralene you can just come right down here to my house where today it is suppose to hit 63F. DDs wore sandals on their shopping trip. It's suppose to be in the Low to mid 60s for the next week with Sunday being 68F. Spring has sprung (I hope!) My iris are pushing up and a few trying to bud. Usually my forsythia bush blooms first; must wander out and check on it. If it is blooming I'll post a picture of it.


Wow, major difference between us Gwen, we haven't broken 45 yet today.. rain stopped for awhile and my neighbor came and got most of our mutual burn pile down, only a few big logs left smoldering! But now we are under a Thunderstorm warning.. hail, winds the usual stuff.. just glad tornadoes or not included ;-) :!: My daffodils are up and the tulip leaves are growing taller. I have been covering them the past few nights as it was 19 degrees here on Sunday morning.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.


My Mom tells me quite frequently that someone has been with her, mainly her brother and my Dad, though they divorced many, many years ago, when Ben was born they patched up their differences and eventually became really good friends. I just simply tell her to tell whoever visits it's nice to see them, but you (Mom) aren't ready to go with them just yet :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

sorry to hear of your mom's distress, Angora 1, feels heavy for you , of course,
will pray for her and you.
bets,,


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora, my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, know this always. 
Sam, glad you had a great time, find us some good places to shop come June :thumbup: 
Gwen, this falling doesn't sound good, perhaps a flashlight by your bed so as to watch for items in your way. A cane or a walker to help stability might help also. Checking with your doctor about the meds would be good also :thumbup: :thumbup: 
To all that are in this storms path, or just past it, please take care, hope everyone is well stocked and has alternative heat sources. I do miss a fireplace!! 
Sorelena I camped at a park in March many years ago, it was wicked windy and cold, but I made it through for a week. Cannot remember the name of it but was outside of Albq. and was well know for the bass fishing. (I was there for hospital treatments, didn't want to stay in a motel so dumb of me, LOL)
To those just waking up to Wed. "Good Morning" enjoy a cuppa and your day! 
I have to shut this down as the rain is getting harder and can hear thunder booming closer and closer. The dogs will be trying to hide under this chair. 
Take care my friends, keeping you surrounded with 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers, always :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Good Am to all: At long last this episode of fibro seems to be improving. My ankle and distal third of leg still somewhat of a problem ambulating. The weather has turned cold and damp again. I am hoping to remain on the well-train. Haven't had much heart for knitting lately. The pagoda green and lagoon shawls still on the needles waiting. I have my mind on a sweater that I found from Drops on the Cascade yarns website. Need to get the yarn that I want and ink so that I can take the pattern with me.
> I am hoping to resume going to sr. ctr on Thursday if all goes well and will try again to restart Tai chi class next Tues. I am wanting a hamburger from the corner stand. Wish I had an electric vehicle to get me there as it is too far for me to walk at present. The back is much better now and I have been walking short distances in the house without the walker. I am out of reading material too.
> I had gone to Barnes and Noble to register my "nook" to my debit card, but it keeps preventing me from downloading the book that I want, stating that there is no default credit card. Complications for every effort!!! Sam so sorry that Heidi persists to having nausea- I have found peppermint or ginger tea helpful. Hope that she can try some and sip it very slowly. Sweeten it as req. Off to do a puzzle and that will be good for an hour or so. Thoughts and prayers to all. Marlark Marge.


Glad that things seem to be on the 'up' for you. It must be mid to late afternoon now for many. I do hope the day has gone well! and that you will be back doing your Tai Chi soon- I know how helpful you find that. And glad that you will go again to the snr. ctr.

I have just come in from cutting the grass at the back of the house- I will leave the front for when the day has cooled down again, because I have to be a step ahead of the dogs- and not have them escape! Almost time for some lunch. I think I will make up some of my Cranberry brew. Just realised I can't recall watering the pots- I'll have to do that when it has cooled as well- or the water will all evaporate off.
I do try to be responsible with the water for the garden- and save as much as possible from the kitchen.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

My BC canadian cousin suggested aspirin the time of a fall and the soak, epsum salts are helpful in the tub. both these early on and I found it helpful. just sayin' 
good wishes, gwen...
bets


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

mjs
Have you been to Durrell's zoo on Jersey? I wanted to go but know that is not in my future. We did have the director here for a lecture.[/quote said:


> Yes, several times as we sometimes go to Jersey to visit friends there, and they have season tickets so go a lot. Its a wonderful place. My DD went to a course there 18 months ago, on conservation/ breeding strategies course. Amongst lots of other things, she spent a whole day noting all the behaviours of the orangutans. Apparently the original male was not doing his job!! And a new one was going to be introduced to the troop, but he had to be introduced gradually in case of aggression. The first one was moved out, of course.
> By the way, it is not now called a Zoo as Gerald Durrell thought the old style zoos were generally not a good thing for the animals. Did you have Lee Durrell give the lecture, or someone else? As you probably know, she is American, but I'm not sure where from.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ohhhhh 0hhhhhh- I loved going to Cave Creek for the day!!!!
loved the little shops there -- and wandering around, stopping at the shopping center near the BOULDERS on the way home.

Favorite place was Tubac though and then deGrazia's 
gallery of the Sun" in Tucson. Anyone who ever goes to Tucson, it is the most amazing place - all of Ted DeGrazia's work and he is buried there. ohhhhhhhh, ohhhhhhh, wish I was in Ariizona.

Huge snow storm here today. driving will be bad tomorrow morning - we will likely stay home.[/quote]

I once went to DeGrazias studio when he was still with us. I couldn't afford an original but did buy 2 prints and he signed them. I was working in my first job in LA at the time, and had only been in US a few months so had very little cash. But I still have the prints! One is in my bedroom, and I love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, but delicious -- anything with cherries!!!



purl2diva said:


> Gwen-sorry about your fall. I agree that a call to the doctor is in order
> Angora-prayers that your mom feels better and that you will be able to visit.
> Marge -happy to hear that you are better and able to get out again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Just made muffins using canned cherries and the kitchen looked like a crime scene-red cherry juice everywhere!


Did you use cherry pie filling or like canned Bing cherries? I had not thought of that, I made some late last week that were cinnamon and I cut up canned peaches in 100% juice and put in them. They were yummy, will be trying cherry next!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.
> ...


Oh love. Such a worry. Let us know how things progress. Affectionately.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.


A prayer being voiced right now!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Gwen-sorry about your fall. I agree that a call to the doctor is in order
> Angora-prayers that your mom feels better and that you will be able to visit.
> Marge -happy to hear that you are better and able to get out again.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with a water melon in a hotel room in Berlin. Vegetable 'carnage'!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.


Prayers winging your way!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Wind has now picked up here and it is still snowing like crazy. Visability is getting bad, I braved the snow a little earlier with the dogs and got the attached shots.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Have to include the cats, you can just see Aimee's nose under her arm covering her eyes. Apparently she had a late night last night, lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Wind has now picked up here and it is still snowing like crazy. Visability is getting bad, I braved the snow a little earlier with the dogs and got the attached shots.


Great to see the 'family'- they are enjoying the cold! not sure about the cats though!?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for your wishes. Just got off the phone and she doesn't want me coming down there with the bad weather. I promised I wouldn't if it is bad. She just has no energy but I left her laughing. She thought she was going to just pass on when she was in the shower and she prayed for the Lord to wait till she got dressed. Poor dear. Everyone on her side of the family except my one uncle who just passed, and he was a smoker, but all the rest lived into their mid 90's and my Aunt Mill will be 95 this coming October. Hope mom follows suit once they get her adjusted. She'd been feeling like this for quite a while and wouldn't go to the doctor because she said she didn't want to go to the hospital and she doesn't want to hear anything from me on that subject, but here he is treating her out-patient and she could have had another stroke. She comes from a family that basically didn't have doctors and think she likes it that way. If it wasn't for my sisters I don't know what I'd do with not living there. Isn't this the best place to come for support when you need it. Thank you everyone. Such a nice feeling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Me too. Although recently have been sleeping most of the day and the night too. Don't know what' is making that possible. Maybe it is the nice electric fireplace my girlfriend sent me. MJw


I sure hope it is the nice electric fireplace. That sure is a nice friend to do that. Sure hope you can continue to get the rest you need. I went through quite a few years like that so I do understand. Gentle Hugs and hope you get some energy soon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Wind has now picked up here and it is still snowing like crazy. Visability is getting bad, I braved the snow a little earlier with the dogs and got the attached shots.
> ...


Our cats are inside cats, at one time we had 6 two were inside/outside, both male, the older Tom moved here with us from town, he was 16, both males disappeared. Then our female inside cat had kittens, we kept 3, mama died of a disease I don't remember name of. One of the kittens used to ride around the house on my shoulder got out one day and she disappeared a few days later,and we have the two left. They don't show an interest in trying to get outside thankfully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you all for your wishes. Just got off the phone and she doesn't want me coming down there with the bad weather. I promised I wouldn't if it is bad. She just has no energy but I left her laughing. She thought she was going to just pass on when she was in the shower and she prayed for the Lord to wait till she got dressed. Poor dear. Everyone on her side of the family except my one uncle who just passed, and he was a smoker, but all the rest lived into their mid 90's and my Aunt Mill will be 95 this coming October. Hope mom follows suit once they get her adjusted. She'd been feeling like this for quite a while and wouldn't go to the doctor because she said she didn't want to go to the hospital and she doesn't want to hear anything from me on that subject, but here he is treating her out-patient and she could have had another stroke. She comes from a family that basically didn't have doctors and think she likes it that way. If it wasn't for my sisters I don't know what I'd do with not living there. Isn't this the best place to come for support when you need it. Thank you everyone. Such a nice feeling.


We definitely want our Angora safe- but it is hard when you are torn like this. A prayer that Mom's health continues to improve!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you all for your wishes. Just got off the phone and she doesn't want me coming down there with the bad weather. I promised I wouldn't if it is bad. She just has no energy but I left her laughing. She thought she was going to just pass on when she was in the shower and she prayed for the Lord to wait till she got dressed. Poor dear. Everyone on her side of the family except my one uncle who just passed, and he was a smoker, but all the rest lived into their mid 90's and my Aunt Mill will be 95 this coming October. Hope mom follows suit once they get her adjusted. She'd been feeling like this for quite a while and wouldn't go to the doctor because she said she didn't want to go to the hospital and she doesn't want to hear anything from me on that subject, but here he is treating her out-patient and she could have had another stroke. She comes from a family that basically didn't have doctors and think she likes it that way. If it wasn't for my sisters I don't know what I'd do with not living there. Isn't this the best place to come for support when you need it. Thank you everyone. Such a nice feeling.


Good that she is being taken care of and seeing doctor. Hopefully you can relax a little bit. Healing, calming prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> the normal, tingling in my arms, tightness in my chest, breaking out in a cold sweat, dizzy. This is what I had when I had my attack, little did I know that I had my first attack most likely when I was 50. Was under a lot of stress with family, cancer, lost 3 close family members within 3 months of each other and I could not leave my job to go be with them. As one of the nurses told me recently, well sweetie, you just have to let things slide off your back, yeah.. good luck with that, LOL. But I am doing much better, have learned not to stress that everything doesn't get done when I want it to. If I mess up knitting, I just rip it out gee that is one of my best therapies, LOL.


___________________________________
That is too much to bear. Three family members within 3 months. I remember when Bill's mom was dying and my dad was dying at the same time. We just went from one hospital to the other and were driving from upstate NY to Akron every weekend. Well, I went every weekend for 6 months and alone most of the time. I know for sure that it took a tremendous toll on me as I worked full-time then too. My health sufferred so I can believe that may have been your first attack. Learning to let it roll off our backs is a good lesson and advice, now if we could just do it. Sounds like we need to hang out with some ducks and watch them in the rain. Thanks for letting me know the symptoms and hope you are on the upward path now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and sending prayers and good thoughts.



Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for your wishes. Just got off the phone and she doesn't want me coming down there with the bad weather. I promised I wouldn't if it is bad. She just has no energy but I left her laughing. She thought she was going to just pass on when she was in the shower and she prayed for the Lord to wait till she got dressed. Poor dear. Everyone on her side of the family except my one uncle who just passed, and he was a smoker, but all the rest lived into their mid 90's and my Aunt Mill will be 95 this coming October. Hope mom follows suit once they get her adjusted. She'd been feeling like this for quite a while and wouldn't go to the doctor because she said she didn't want to go to the hospital and she doesn't want to hear anything from me on that subject, but here he is treating her out-patient and she could have had another stroke. She comes from a family that basically didn't have doctors and think she likes it that way. If it wasn't for my sisters I don't know what I'd do with not living there. Isn't this the best place to come for support when you need it. Thank you everyone. Such a nice feeling.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well Daralene you can just come right down here to my house where today it is suppose to hit 63F. DDs wore sandals on their shopping trip. It's suppose to be in the Low to mid 60s for the next week with Sunday being 68F. Spring has sprung (I hope!) My iris are pushing up and a few trying to bud. Usually my forsythia bush blooms first; must wander out and check on it. If it is blooming I'll post a picture of it.
> ...


OK Gwenie, I'll just keep heading south when I am done visiting at mom's. Wow, you and Marianne are close but sure are having different weather.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> 
> Got up this morning around 4 to make a visit to the bathroom and tripped over the dog. Landed flat on the floor on my stomach. Managed to scrape my arm on the bed frame. Nothing broken but am quite sore now. Silly that I tripped over the dog as she always sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I must have been still half asleep. Second time this near falling or actually falling this week. Got up for same reason a couple of night ago and got disoriented and didn't know where in the room I was. Almost fell over a basket of laundry to fold. I'm thinking the medicine to help me relax my muscles that doctor just put me on is making me so groggy that I'm just not quite awake when I have to get up. Oh well, fix one thing and another issue pops up. LOL Once again, getting old isn't for sissies.
> 
> ...


BUT is the dog alright???? LOL :lol:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the pictures of your four-leggers. Your tux cat looks like my Katy. It's looking like spring here. The fruit trees have been pruned and my yard is starting to get green grass. However, a storm (mostly rain) is predicted so I doubt this will last.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Have to include the cats, you can just see Aimee's nose under her arm covering her eyes. Apparently she had a late night last night, lol!


I'm with the cats...all snuggled down and cozy-warm. Let the dogs romp in the snow and get cold!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that could be dangerous marianne - then you would just have more wip's.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The drive to the dentist and back home was uneventful -- roads bare and dry. Temporary filling was put over the place where it broke off. I have infection in the roots so I am on antibiotics for seven days. I go back the end of the month and she will finish fixing it all. She will also check everything else to make sure my teeth are as healthy as they can be! I do like this dentist. She was very nice and knows what she is doing. Thank you everyone for the prayers and well wishes. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what were you trying to chew five - hope the dentist is not too painful. let us know when you get home - drive safely.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I broke a front tooth yesterday afternoon. I go this morning to see the dentist, she is an hour and 20 minutes drive away. Forcast is calling for light snow, but blowing, so I will drive carefully. If I have to grab a hotel room for the night, I will do so. My Mom is taking Lucky for the day/night. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - it sounds like you are having a great time - we will expect some marvelous pictures when you are home - be safe.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Rookie and Angora, thank you. Still haven't found phone and we are all unpacked. Good news FM and arthritis pain controlled. Now if they could come up with something for fibrofog. But had wonderful visit and phone so old we are off contract. So will shop for new one.
> 
> Marianne, be well. Love your memory of sleeping in hammock. I bought one for my backpack which I've only used for lunch breaks so far.
> 
> Sass/desert joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bobglory - hoping the storm doesn't effect you too badly - right now we are having snow - about half an inch on the ground. someone said three inches - we will see - if it blows to much it will drift and the children will have a vacation tomorrowl.

sam



Bobglory said:


> We are under a storm watch too. I don't mind the cold, I keep better at cooler temperatures but this winter storm/coastal flooding [email protected]&! has to go. They are forecasting snow, rain, high wind and coastal flooding. I used to love storms, until hurricane Sandy showed me the error of my ways lol.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to see that travels have been safe. I continue to hold those in need of healing in my thoughts.

I got a couple of pics--the pattern needs a proofing and I need better shots, but this is what I've been working on lately.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what were you trying to chew five - hope the dentist is not too painful. let us know when you get home - drive safely.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was chewing a mint toffee ----- Lucky wanted it all so I bit off a piece for her and part of the tooth came off! I am back home now, the dentist put a temporary filling in the hole, put me on antibiotics and I will go back to see her at the end of the month for her to either put a permanent filling in, or, she will do a root canal on the tooth. If the roots of the tooth are not good, then she will pull it. For now, I am happy, and BTW, I am avoiding those mint toffees!!! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you some soothing healing energy gwen - falls are not to be sneezed at - especially as we get older - think i am out on a very thin limb here talking age - i have fallen several times here - the meds i am on cause me to bruise badly - sometimes i look like i've been beaten blue - one of the delights of getting older. i would like to meet the person that coined these the "golden years".

make sure you are awake the next time you need to get up.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> 
> Got up this morning around 4 to make a visit to the bathroom and tripped over the dog. Landed flat on the floor on my stomach. Managed to scrape my arm on the bed frame. Nothing broken but am quite sore now. Silly that I tripped over the dog as she always sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I must have been still half asleep. Second time this near falling or actually falling this week. Got up for same reason a couple of night ago and got disoriented and didn't know where in the room I was. Almost fell over a basket of laundry to fold. I'm thinking the medicine to help me relax my muscles that doctor just put me on is making me so groggy that I'm just not quite awake when I have to get up. Oh well, fix one thing and another issue pops up. LOL Once again, getting old isn't for sissies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The drive to the dentist and back home was uneventful -- roads bare and dry. Temporary filling was put over the place where it broke off. I have infection in the roots so I am on antibiotics for seven days. I go back the end of the month and she will finish fixing it all. She will also check everything else to make sure my teeth are as healthy as they can be! I do like this dentist. She was very nice and knows what she is doing. Thank you everyone for the prayers and well wishes. Zoe


Glad the trip was uneventful! even if you have to go back. Hope Lucky was pleased to see you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sixty-three degrees - i'm on my way gwen - away from this cold snowy night.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Daralene you can just come right down here to my house where today it is suppose to hit 63F. DDs wore sandals on their shopping trip. It's suppose to be in the Low to mid 60s for the next week with Sunday being 68F. Spring has sprung (I hope!) My iris are pushing up and a few trying to bud. Usually my forsythia bush blooms first; must wander out and check on it. If it is blooming I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > The drive to the dentist and back home was uneventful -- roads bare and dry. Temporary filling was put over the place where it broke off. I have infection in the roots so I am on antibiotics for seven days. I go back the end of the month and she will finish fixing it all. She will also check everything else to make sure my teeth are as healthy as they can be! I do like this dentist. She was very nice and knows what she is doing. Thank you everyone for the prayers and well wishes. Zoe
> ...


She was thrilled to see me, and yup, the feeling was mutual!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It is really heart warming when you see how much they love you!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree on the 'golden years', sam

and coined the term tin years,, rusty ones at that.
bets


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending healing energy to your mother daralene and some soothing quiet energy to you - i know it is hard not to worry - take care of yourself.

sam



Angora1 said:


> The phone rang and my sister had my mom at the doctor's as her heart has gone out of rhythm after about a year of staying in rhythm. I know mom will be depressed. She didn't want to talk to me but said I could call around 5. Perhaps she is tired and if this happened during the night she probably didn't sleep much. I lost my dad when he was 62. Have been thinking of him a lot lately and of how on my last trip home mom said that grandma was with her. Grandma, the most beautiful, loving woman I have ever known, has been gone a long time. This was before mom's stroke and her heart was stopping for short periods of time. I'll try not to worry as the doctor is treating her outpatient after this visit so he must feel she is ok.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely was that marge - i understand they do a nice job of supplying heat economically.

sam



margewhaples said:


> Me too. Although recently have been sleeping most of the day and the night too. Don't know what' is making that possible. Maybe it is the nice electric fireplace my girlfriend sent me. MJw


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I thought I would post a picture of my bears again only this time with their embellishments (which I love). I think they are the perfect touch! I have named my brown bear "Brindle Bear" and I still haven't named my sparkly bear yet.


the tie is a nifty touch.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > grilled cheese with bacon - what a great combination marianne - now why didn't i think of that? lol fresh tomatoes would be the crowning touch.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pup lover--Love the animal photos!

Just heard a very complicated weather report which suggested that we will probably get 3-5 inches of snow here (a lot for Northern Virginia)...supposed to be heavy, wet snow. We haven't had much this winter or last so I guess we are due. We are often on the rain/snow line so the predictions are often tricky. Usually people panic and hit the stores in droves when snow is predicted. I'm going to rely on what I have on hand....it's supposed to warm up soon afterward.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.
> ...


Prayers going up, trust God, don't worry, will be alright.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Wind has now picked up here and it is still snowing like crazy. Visability is getting bad, I braved the snow a little earlier with the dogs and got the attached shots.


Such love baby's, so cute.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Have to include the cats, you can just see Aimee's nose under her arm covering her eyes. Apparently she had a late night last night, lol!


Beautiful love cats.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope it is something minor this time rookie

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great dogs pup lover - looks like they are enjoying the snow - hickory goes out and rolls around in it - scratching her back and loving the fluff. we have about an inch of new snow - and it is falling fast - i just made heidi's day by mentioning i saw a school cancellation tomorrow. lol

sam



Pup lover said:


> Wind has now picked up here and it is still snowing like crazy. Visability is getting bad, I braved the snow a little earlier with the dogs and got the attached shots.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Agree on the 'golden years', sam
> 
> and coined the term tin years,, rusty ones at that.
> bets


Yes the Golden years leave much to be desired until you think of the alternative! I keep telling myself that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am constantly amazed at the number of ways my cats can cantort their bodies and fall asleep - i would be in traction for months if i tried some of their positions.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Have to include the cats, you can just see Aimee's nose under her arm covering her eyes. Apparently she had a late night last night, lol!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Pup lover--Love the animal photos!
> 
> Just heard a very complicated weather report which suggested that we will probably get 3-5 inches of snow here (a lot for Northern Virginia)...supposed to be heavy, wet snow. We haven't had much this winter or last so I guess we are due. We are often on the rain/snow line so the predictions are often tricky. Usually people panic and hit the stores in droves when snow is predicted. I'm going to rely on what I have on hand....it's supposed to warm up soon afterward.


Sounds like our Alberta (my Province) clipper is arriving at your door - sorry, but I blew in your direction! :wink:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

leave it to five to ask the important question the rest of us forgot - for sure - how is the precious puppy?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely sorlenna - am anxious to see the whole thing spread out or maybe even modeled.

great color by the way - such good taste you have.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Glad to see that travels have been safe. I continue to hold those in need of healing in my thoughts.
> 
> I got a couple of pics--the pattern needs a proofing and I need better shots, but this is what I've been working on lately.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora so sorry to hear of your mother's health situation. She is most definitely in my prayers as are you. 

PupLover the dogs and cat pictures are great. The little dog really seems to be enjoying his/her romp in the snow.

Marianne it is surprising how our weather is so different though we are only about an hour/hour and a half away from each other.
We were down to 28F yesterday morning and prediction that by Sunday it will reach 67F as a high. 

A big thank you to those expressing concern about my fall this morning. In regard to lowering the medicine dosages, I'm already on very low doses. In fact the doctor was concerned because my blood pressure was reading very low lately so he lowered my verapamil dosage. I have a doctor's appointment (oncologist) tomorrow and need to re-do my meds list for that doctor. This is just a PET scan check up. I also cancelled my surgery that was scheduled for the 14th for my hip. Orthopedic office has changed their policy as of Jan 1 and any costs that insurance doesn't cover must be paid in full prior to the surgery. Of course, deductibles just rolled over and we just don't have that kind of money. My general physician is going to try to help me tolerate hip pain for awhile. Just ridiculous. I feel for those that don't have good insurance. Enough of my ranting and rambling on that subject.

Oh I do need to let 5mm know the dog is okay! LOL 

Sam perhaps it is called the "golden years" because as our bruises heal they turn a yellowish shade.....? LOL 

Today I installed Skype on my computer. Had it a number of years ago and was not happy with the quality nor had anyone really to "skype with". If anyone here wants to chat "face to face" and you have skype just PM me. I had a really nice time chatting with a KTPer earlier today. It was so nice putting a face along with the conversation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are so right - rusty and achy.

sam



purplelady said:


> Agree on the 'golden years', sam
> 
> and coined the term tin years,, rusty ones at that.
> bets


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> I once went to DeGrazias studio when he was still with us. I couldn't afford an original but did buy 2 prints and he signed them. I was working in my first job in LA at the time, and had only been in US a few months so had very little cash. But I still have the prints! One is in my bedroom, and I love it.


I had heard of DeGrazia but was largely unfamiliar with his work. After looking at some of his work on the gallery's website, I can understand your enthusiasm for his work. Oddly, his work reminds me of works by my favorite, Alaskan artist Rie Munoz. Their styles are different but their subject matter and approach are similar. Like you, I have a few signed prints and I treasure them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely sorlenna - am anxious to see the whole thing spread out or maybe even modeled.
> 
> great color by the way - such good taste you have.
> 
> sam


Thanks so much! I have a friend who's crazy about sunflowers, and I had her in mind. I will ask DD to help me get better pictures asap.

Gwen, I am glad you are okay--and the pup!

PupLover, I had to chuckle at the photo of the cat. I caught mine in that exact position this morning, on my pillow!

I'm going off to knit a bit...


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you all for your wishes. Just got off the phone and she doesn't want me coming down there with the bad weather. I promised I wouldn't if it is bad. She just has no energy but I left her laughing. She thought she was going to just pass on when she was in the shower and she prayed for the Lord to wait till she got dressed. Poor dear. Everyone on her side of the family except my one uncle who just passed, and he was a smoker, but all the rest lived into their mid 90's and my Aunt Mill will be 95 this coming October. Hope mom follows suit once they get her adjusted. She'd been feeling like this for quite a while and wouldn't go to the doctor because she said she didn't want to go to the hospital and she doesn't want to hear anything from me on that subject, but here he is treating her out-patient and she could have had another stroke. She comes from a family that basically didn't have doctors and think she likes it that way. If it wasn't for my sisters I don't know what I'd do with not living there. Isn't this the best place to come for support when you need it. Thank you everyone. Such a nice feeling.


It sounds like your mom is getting good care. I hope she'll perk up quickly and you can celebrate her birthday with her soon.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

By the pool I started a new baby blanket......found some beautiful yarn at Bonnie's in Carefree last week......

Pontuf



ptofValerie said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This has been a most unusual day. First, the kiln in the art room didn't work last night. I tried to restart, but it kept turning off. There were some loose wires at the plug. Even though it wasn't a true emergency, we begged that it be fixed today. Thankfully, it was fixed before the end of school, and it is firing some of the work now. I hope that was the only problem. Today was Jump Rope for Heart so we were all in the gym. I was walking across the floor and stepped on a jump rope and fell down. I went to the nurse to get some ice and I had to fill out a workman's compensation form. I kept walking so hopefully I won't be too sore tomorrow. I wish I had a video; I might win on American's funniest Home Videos!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen with low blood pressure you could get otrthostatic hypotension, I.e. Dizzy when you change positions from lying to sitting to standing. So may chance you could sit at edge of bed for a minute or two before standing and get night light or flash light for better vision.
My Mays, a Dobie, is black and brown and I've tripped over her more than once.
Also fell into an empty garbage can trying to roll it up drive. FM makes me prone to I Love Lucy scenes.

Pup lover thank you for pis precious dogs and cats.

Marianne, my aunt used to make open face cheese, tomato and bacon sandwiches. Yum. Shed toast the bread and get bacon partially cooked and then set them under broiler.
Sass/joy
Sam, I'll try and post San Diego pics tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This has been a most unusual day. First, the kiln in the art room didn't work last night. I tried to restart, but it kept turning off. There were some loose wires at the plug. Even though it wasn't a true emergency, we begged that it be fixed today. Thankfully, it was fixed before the end of school, and it is firing some of the work now. I hope that was the only problem. Today was Jump Rope for Heart so we were all in the gym. I was walking across the floor and stepped on a jump rope and fell down. I went to the nurse to get some ice and I had to fill out a workman's compensation form. I kept walking so hopefully I won't be too sore tomorrow. I wish I had a video; I might win on American's funniest Home Videos!


Ouch! Also hoping you won't be too sore!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sassafras thanks for the tip about low blood pressure. Will try sitting on bedside before getting up. Also putting flash light on night stand. 

Pammie sounds like you and I both had falling down syndrome today! Hope you feel better. Perhaps we should be sure someone is video taping us at all times; take advantage of situations and win some money???? LOL I do love that tv show America's funniest Home Videos. 

Pontuf....I am sooooo jealous of you sitting by a pool knitting. LOL Oh well, spring is just around the corner.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, my aunt used to make open face cheese, tomato and bacon sandwiches. Yum. Shed toast the bread and get bacon partially cooked and then set them under broiler.
> Sass/joy
> Sam, I'll try and post San Diego pics tomorrow


When I was a little girl I had a sitter that made them that way, I did not like the tomatoes hot and got in trouble for throwing them away. I still don't like warm tomatoes, stewed yes, tomatoes sauce yes. Like tomatoes at room temp only, can't be cold either. Weird I know!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My favorite way to eat tomatoes is fresh off the vine. Don't care for them cold but will eat them. In the summer my favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh off the vine tomatoes and a cup of coffee. Mmmmmm....making myself salivate! quote=Pup lover]


sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, my aunt used to make open face cheese, tomato and bacon sandwiches. Yum. Shed toast the bread and get bacon partially cooked and then set them under broiler.
> Sass/joy
> Sam, I'll try and post San Diego pics tomorrow


When I was a little girl I had a sitter that made them that way, I did not like the tomatoes hot and got in trouble for throwing them away. I still don't like warm tomatoes, stewed yes, tomatoes sauce yes. Like tomatoes at room temp only, can't be cold either. Weird I know!![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, my aunt used to make open face cheese, tomato and bacon sandwiches. Yum. Shed toast the bread and get bacon partially cooked and then set them under broiler.
> ...


My Bronwen adores Pasta, and is slightly allergic to tomatoes. For a vegetarian, there are a lot of vegetables she does not like!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will check in later maybe. Going to take a hot hot shower to relax my creaking bones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will check in later maybe. Going to take a hot hot shower to relax my creaking bones.


Wishing you a good relax- and no more falls!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Gwen-sorry about your fall. I agree that a call to the doctor is in order
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.
> ...


I would feel the same way. Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am constantly amazed at the number of ways my cats can cantort their bodies and fall asleep - i would be in traction for months if i tried some of their positions.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, are you saying your tomcattin days are over with and you have moved on to being the dignified Aristocat (from Cats)? Loved that theatre and the movie they made from the theatre production. They filmed it live from one of the last theatre productions. It was a one-of, I think I have the movie somewhere......





Perhaps you are like Old Deuteronomy?





Or Mistoffelees?





Lots of memories:





All happenings at the Jellicle Ball Dance (wooot, see how they move! I would put something in my body that was yet to be discovered, totally out of joint!!!)





I adore Rum Tum Tugger


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover....YOU really caught the joy in that first photo. Oh what gorgeous pets you have. Beautiful, all of them. They sure look loved and happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Glad to see that travels have been safe. I continue to hold those in need of healing in my thoughts.
> 
> I got a couple of pics--the pattern needs a proofing and I need better shots, but this is what I've been working on lately.


Wow, do I see two layers, one of gold and the other under of green? Such lovely colors. That gold is gorgeous. That would be nice to keep you warm. The edging crochet pattern is beautiful. I just read it is a sunflower, so yes, what a beautiful idea of layering it like that and the center is the seeds. Fabulous. I love your creativity.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what were you trying to chew five - hope the dentist is not too painful. let us know when you get home - drive safely.
> ...


We went to Canada for our honeymoon and DH pulled out a filling having toffee. Delicious but dangerous. Hope the infection gets cleared up and she can do a permanent filling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> sometimes i look like i've been beaten blue - one of the delights of getting older. i would like to meet the person that coined these the "golden years".
> sam


Gold, blue, green and brown.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purplelady said:


> Agree on the 'golden years', sam
> 
> and coined the term tin years,, rusty ones at that.
> bets


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - where are you right now?

sam



Pontuf said:


> By the pool I started a new baby blanket......found some beautiful yarn at Bonnie's in Carefree last week......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you wouldn't be saying that is you were looking out my windows gwen.

sa



Gweniepooh said:


> Pontuf....I am sooooo jealous of you sitting by a pool knitting. LOL Oh well, spring is just around the corner.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

LOL--we hear about Alberta clippers on the weather report.
We love to visit Canada in the summer time---most recently have visited Niagara-on-the-Lake in Ontario. Not sure I am up to Alberta weather in the winter but would surely love to visit there in the summer, especially Banff and Lake Louise. Maybe one day. Have always wanted to take the train across Canada. Do they still run? So much rail service in the US has been curtailed.



Designer1234 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover--Love the animal photos!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> LOL--we hear about Alberta clippers on the weather report.
> We love to visit Canada in the summer time---most recently have visited Niagara-on-the-Lake in Ontario. Not sure I am up to Alberta weather in the winter but would surely love to visit there in the summer, especially Banff and Lake Louise. Maybe one day. Have always wanted to take the train across Canada. Do they still run? So much rail service in the US has been curtailed.
> 
> 
> ...


We love to make trips to Niagara on the Lake. I hope you had a good time. Did you go in the Irish Store where they have a little Irish Cafe or see any plays? We've also wanted to do the train across Canada and there is a chance that we will do it for our 50th and then hopefully up to Alaska for a cruise to see the whales and the landscape.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> LOL--we hear about Alberta clippers on the weather report.
> We love to visit Canada in the summer time---most recently have visited Niagara-on-the-Lake in Ontario. Not sure I am up to Alberta weather in the winter but would surely love to visit there in the summer, especially Banff and Lake Louise. Maybe one day. Have always wanted to take the train across Canada. Do they still run? So much rail service in the US has been curtailed.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the Via Rail passenger train still runs coast to coast. I loved traveling by way of the Via Rail!!! You got to see so much country and all of its different fascets of beauty! Loved traveling it in the fall with all the fall colors changing!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, do I see two layers, one of gold and the other under of green? Such lovely colors. That gold is gorgeous. That would be nice to keep you warm. The edging crochet pattern is beautiful. I just read it is a sunflower, so yes, what a beautiful idea of layering it like that and the center is the seeds. Fabulous. I love your creativity.


Yes--one for petals and the other for leaves, with the big brown center (it's a semicircle shawl).



Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite way to eat tomatoes is fresh off the vine. Don't care for them cold but will eat them. In the summer my favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh off the vine tomatoes and a cup of coffee. Mmmmmm....making myself salivate!


I prefer tomatoes raw and room temperature myself--not cooked (texture) and not cold. Just right off the vine in the sunshine!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > LOL--we hear about Alberta clippers on the weather report.
> ...


Angora, you can catch the whale (humpbacks) watching off Newfoundland and then off Vancouver Island you catch the orcas. Some people will even surf off Vancouver Island with the orcas. The orcas will follow the boats/small ships in the straits.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

We loved NOTL--have been there twice and may go again this summer. We like the plays at the Shaw Festival...truly outstanding theater. The countryside is lovely too. Last time DH wanted to take the dog. I said we'll never find any place which takes dogs. But we did---so she went too. Everyone was so kind about accommodating us. We got to spend Canada Day there...such a nice small-town celebration in the park.



Angora1 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > LOL--we hear about Alberta clippers on the weather report.
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Forgot to say that we missed the Irish Cafe--will have to look for it next time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I take it you are in the path of this snow storm.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are in the path - heidi just came in from collecting bailee from a birthday dinner of a friend and alexis from play practice at school (they were expected to stay until ten) - knowing heidi she just walked in and said "she is going home now" - period!! said very quietly by the way. lol

she said the roads were getting really slick. that is when i teased her about a snow day tomorrow for the children. lol

sam

think i will go knit a spell.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I take it you are in the path of this snow storm.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

TNS said:


> mjs
> Have you been to Durrell's zoo on Jersey? I wanted to go but know that is not in my future. We did have the director here for a lecture.[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you for the information about the train. That would be a wonderful trip! I can just imagine the fall colors would be spectacular. An Alaska cruise would be nice too....



5mmdpns said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > LOL--we hear about Alberta clippers on the weather report.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! What a day it has been! I don't check in and 5mmdpn has to go to the dentist and Gwen is tripping over her dog...my goodness! Hope everyone is doing better and that Angora's mom get regulated and back on the right track with her heart. Sorlenna, I am sunflower nut too...love your photos! I made myself an afghan a while ago...crocheted squares. I have it put away right now because kitty Cocoa has decided it is ever so much fun to put her feet through the different open spots and then proceeds to get herself tangled in it. The last time she did it, here came my afghan moving across the floor with just a dark brown tail that I could see - lol - thought it was moving by magic at first, then I finally saw the tail and rescued poor Cocoa 

I am still recovering from my cold but am feeling better and finally have a little bit of an appetite again. DH took me to have a small Juicy Lucy at our favorite little "joint"...can't beat it. We can order off the senior menu now (55 and older) and it is $5.95...comes with Kettle chips. I wasn't too interested in those but the burger tasted really good. My ear finally opened up today and the constant runny nose is slowing down too. I think the worst is over. 

The worst is definitely over with the snow...stopped here around Noon-ish. We ended up with 10 inches here total (yesterday + today). I laughed when I listened to the weather on TV today because our weatherman said that Winter Storm Saturn was definitely an Alberta Clipper on steroids...very true  Here is a photo of our deck. I went out shortly after taking this photo today and cleaned it off...didn't want too much weight out there. I imagine the deck is attached to the house pretty well but you know old Mr. Murphy (Murphy's Law) is never far away so I figured better clean off the deck before it fell off the house  I'm off to bed now...good night all. ZZZZzzzzz....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My H.S. colors --- love them. Nice work



Sorlenna said:


> Glad to see that travels have been safe. I continue to hold those in need of healing in my thoughts.
> 
> I got a couple of pics--the pattern needs a proofing and I need better shots, but this is what I've been working on lately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Toffees and caramels seem to be responsible for many broken teeth. Sounds like you're getting good care. I like my dentist/periodontist too - just hate what they have to do. It's like going to the principal's office to me: I always know I'm going to get a lecture. Need to finish up some work started last year---doesn't hurt so stays out of mind....darn, now I'm reminded and have to make my appointments.



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what were you trying to chew five - hope the dentist is not too painful. let us know when you get home - drive safely.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer --- yup, we got it here too....you're just too generous.



Designer1234 said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover--Love the animal photos!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a bit more than we have - we have maybe half that amount. i was holding out for warmer temperatures and this is what i go - mother nature never did listen to me.

sam



gottastch said:


> The worst is definitely over with the snow...stopped here around Noon-ish. We ended up with 10 inches here total (yesterday + today). I laughed when I listened to the weather on TV today because our weatherman said that Winter Storm Saturn was definitely an Alberta Clipper on steroids...very true  Here is a photo of our deck. I went out shortly after taking this photo today and cleaned it off...didn't want too much weight out there. I imagine the deck is attached to the house pretty well but you know old Mr. Murphy (Murphy's Law) is never far away so I figured better clean off the deck before it fell off the house  I'm off to bed now...good night all. ZZZZzzzzz....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three-thirty o'clock - i need to get to bed - see you in the morning after i have had coffee.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KatyNora said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > I once went to DeGrazias studio when he was still with us. I couldn't afford an original but did buy 2 prints and he signed them. I was working in my first job in LA at the time, and had only been in US a few months so had very little cash. But I still have the prints! One is in my bedroom, and I love it.
> ...


I just looked up Rie Munoz, and I see what you mean about the way both treat their subjects. I do like her work, and her style also reminds me of Alfred Daniels who is working here in UK. I have one of his with a harbour scene, lots of activity and a row of seagulls on a roof, also one of a shepherd and family with sheep and lambs, all painted in a very stylised way.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I finally got my pictures downloaded from the NWWS on Sunday. The highlight is usually the show put on by the Seattle Firefighters. Last year there were probably 10-12 of them "modeling and putting on their show". This year however there were only 2 of them. Usually I am the one taking photos but....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Las Vegas but leaving for home tomorrow.

Pontificate

See! I told you! This iPad is nuts!



thewren said:


> pontuf - where are you right now?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I love them broiled in the oven, whole.

Pontuf

quote=Sorlenna]


Angora1 said:


> Wow, do I see two layers, one of gold and the other under of green? Such lovely colors. That gold is gorgeous. That would be nice to keep you warm. The edging crochet pattern is beautiful. I just read it is a sunflower, so yes, what a beautiful idea of layering it like that and the center is the seeds. Fabulous. I love your creativity.


Yes--one for petals and the other for leaves, with the big brown center (it's a semicircle shawl).



Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite way to eat tomatoes is fresh off the vine. Don't care for them cold but will eat them. In the summer my favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh off the vine tomatoes and a cup of coffee. Mmmmmm....making myself salivate!


I prefer tomatoes raw and room temperature myself--not cooked (texture) and not cold. Just right off the vine in the sunshine![/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> 
> Got up this morning around 4 to make a visit to the bathroom and tripped over the dog. Landed flat on the floor on my stomach. Managed to scrape my arm on the bed frame. Nothing broken but am quite sore now. Silly that I tripped over the dog as she always sleeps on the floor on my side of the bed. I must have been still half asleep. Second time this near falling or actually falling this week. Got up for same reason a couple of night ago and got disoriented and didn't know where in the room I was. Almost fell over a basket of laundry to fold. I'm thinking the medicine to help me relax my muscles that doctor just put me on is making me so groggy that I'm just not quite awake when I have to get up. Oh well, fix one thing and another issue pops up. LOL Once again, getting old isn't for sissies.
> 
> ...


Maybe a night light is called for


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My crown fell out last month from chewing a Gummie Bear. 

Pontuf

.


RookieRetiree said:


> Toffees and caramels seem to be responsible for many broken teeth. Sounds like you're getting good care. I like my dentist/periodontist too - just hate what they have to do. It's like going to the principal's office to me: I always know I'm going to get a lecture. Need to finish up some work started last year---doesn't hurt so stays out of mind....darn, now I'm reminded and have to make my appointments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora as you mixed news. But you can see your Mum on her birthday- when is it? MILs is SUnday- and she is 90 although she is not admitting it. But here daughter turned 50 a couple fo weeks ago and so they are being given a combined party on Sunday.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you some soothing healing energy gwen - falls are not to be sneezed at - especially as we get older - think i am out on a very thin limb here talking age - i have fallen several times here - the meds i am on cause me to bruise badly - sometimes i look like i've been beaten blue - one of the delights of getting older. i would like to meet the person that coined these the "golden years".
> 
> make sure you are awake the next time you need to get up.
> 
> ...


maybe they should be the coloured years? all the bruises etc


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> This has been a most unusual day. First, the kiln in the art room didn't work last night. I tried to restart, but it kept turning off. There were some loose wires at the plug. Even though it wasn't a true emergency, we begged that it be fixed today. Thankfully, it was fixed before the end of school, and it is firing some of the work now. I hope that was the only problem. Today was Jump Rope for Heart so we were all in the gym. I was walking across the floor and stepped on a jump rope and fell down. I went to the nurse to get some ice and I had to fill out a workman's compensation form. I kept walking so hopefully I won't be too sore tomorrow. I wish I had a video; I might win on American's funniest Home Videos!


You simply wnated to make Gwen didn't feel too bad didn't you? Seriouselly I do hope it is nothing more a few aches resulting from the fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! What a day it has been! I don't check in and 5mmdpn has to go to the dentist and Gwen is tripping over her dog...my goodness! Hope everyone is doing better and that Angora's mom get regulated and back on the right track with her heart. Sorlenna, I am sunflower nut too...love your photos! I made myself an afghan a while ago...crocheted squares. I have it put away right now because kitty Cocoa has decided it is ever so much fun to put her feet through the different open spots and then proceeds to get herself tangled in it. The last time she did it, here came my afghan moving across the floor with just a dark brown tail that I could see - lol - thought it was moving by magic at first, then I finally saw the tail and rescued poor Cocoa
> 
> I am still recovering from my cold but am feeling better and finally have a little bit of an appetite again. DH took me to have a small Juicy Lucy at our favorite little "joint"...can't beat it. We can order off the senior menu now (55 and older) and it is $5.95...comes with Kettle chips. I wasn't too interested in those but the burger tasted really good. My ear finally opened up today and the constant runny nose is slowing down too. I think the worst is over.
> 
> The worst is definitely over with the snow...stopped here around Noon-ish. We ended up with 10 inches here total (yesterday + today). I laughed when I listened to the weather on TV today because our weatherman said that Winter Storm Saturn was definitely an Alberta Clipper on steroids...very true  Here is a photo of our deck. I went out shortly after taking this photo today and cleaned it off...didn't want too much weight out there. I imagine the deck is attached to the house pretty well but you know old Mr. Murphy (Murphy's Law) is never far away so I figured better clean off the deck before it fell off the house  I'm off to bed now...good night all. ZZZZzzzzz....


Very impressive shot! that is quite a lot to shovel...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you all for your wishes. Just got off the phone and she doesn't want me coming down there with the bad weather. I promised I wouldn't if it is bad. She just has no energy but I left her laughing. She thought she was going to just pass on when she was in the shower and she prayed for the Lord to wait till she got dressed. Poor dear. Everyone on her side of the family except my one uncle who just passed, and he was a smoker, but all the rest lived into their mid 90's and my Aunt Mill will be 95 this coming October. Hope mom follows suit once they get her adjusted. She'd been feeling like this for quite a while and wouldn't go to the doctor because she said she didn't want to go to the hospital and she doesn't want to hear anything from me on that subject, but here he is treating her out-patient and she could have had another stroke. She comes from a family that basically didn't have doctors and think she likes it that way. If it wasn't for my sisters I don't know what I'd do with not living there. Isn't this the best place to come for support when you need it. Thank you everyone. Such a nice feeling.


My Dad was the same way for years, then lung problems developed and the last 45 years of his life he was under almost constant doctor care.
Sending special prayers for your Mom and all of your family my friend. I don't know if you are having the winds that we are experiencing, but I hope you will rethink the drive. Remember how you worried about your son on his trip, we will all be on pins and needles worrying about you!!! 
Keeping you surrounded in Loving Hugs and many prayers... 
M.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now if our firemen looked like that.........fire, fire, fire! LOL You look like you ladies are really having a good time.



Sandy said:


> I finally got my pictures downloaded from the NWWS on Sunday. The highlight is usually the show put on by the Seattle Firefighters. Last year there were probably 10-12 of them "modeling and putting on their show". This year however there were only 2 of them. Usually I am the one taking photos but....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As a gag gift DH had given me a set of ring flash lights....I wore one of them to bed last night. Unbelievable how much such a little thing can put out so much light. And last night I slept straight through until 6 a.m. Off to see oncologist now so won't be back on until late afternoon. Cold here at 22F and winds of 33 mph......brrrrrrrrrr but at least we didn't get snow. Several schools in north Georgia where Marianne818 is are either closed or have delayed openings.

Take care and many hugs and well wishes to all.
Gweniepooh



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm so sorry to hear about the tooth. Do drive safely and take care. The weather sounds like it could be treacherous for many in the path of the snow again. Everyone stay warm and sadfe.
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Puplover, I am behind with my reading trying to get ready for the big snow but wanted to but in and say I am so thankful for your good news. I will be praying for you among with the many others.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As a gag gift DH had given me a set of ring flash lights....I wore one of them to bed last night. Unbelievable how much such a little thing can put out so much light. And last night I slept straight through until 6 a.m. Off to see oncologist now so won't be back on until late afternoon. Cold here at 22F and winds of 33 mph......brrrrrrrrrr but at least we didn't get snow. Several schools in north Georgia where Marianne818 is are either closed or have delayed openings.
> 
> Take care and many hugs and well wishes to all.
> Gweniepooh
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh 5mm, what great clips! I just adore the CATS musical. My all-time fave is the RumTum Tugger. I have the VHS of the play, but now must look for it on DVD. Thanks for the 'Memories'!

Sam, are you saying your tomcattin days are over with and you have moved on to being the dignified Aristocat (from Cats)? Loved that theatre and the movie they made from the theatre production. They filmed it live from one of the last theatre productions. It was a one-of, I think I have the movie somewhere......





Perhaps you are like Old Deuteronomy?





Or Mistoffelees?





Lots of memories:





All happenings at the Jellicle Ball Dance (wooot, see how they move! I would put something in my body that was yet to be discovered, totally out of joint!!!)





I adore Rum Tum Tugger


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, the snow is starting to fall. There is about an inch or so on my deck railing. They closed the government for the day, but those of us who have teleworking capabilities must still carry on. I've been at it since 4:30 this a.m., and reached a point where I needed a TP break. It is always nice to know how and what others are doing. So glad y'all are there!!
Sue


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Oh 5mm, what great clips! I just adore the CATS musical. My all-time fave is the RumTum Tugger. I have the VHS of the play, but now must look for it on DVD. Thanks for the 'Memories'!
> 
> Sam, are you saying your tomcattin days are over with and you have moved on to being the dignified Aristocat (from Cats)? Loved that theatre and the movie they made from the theatre production. They filmed it live from one of the last theatre productions. It was a one-of, I think I have the movie somewhere......
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I am struggling to get through the postings so I will just wish everyone good health and safety from any adverse weather conditions,I have spent most of my time knitting,walking and gardening ((((hugs)))) for any that need them x


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw it on the stage in Washington. It was utterly fantastic! My DSIL went with us, but didn't really like it. The plot was a bit subtle, and he would much rather see the Top Gear guys, Richard, James and Jeremy. (I like them, too!)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just found this link and I may try this for Mom's slippers she received as gifts at Christmas. Will make a simple pattern and try on those first of course!

http://tailstotellstudio.blogspot.com/2011/12/no-slip-slippers.html

it uses a plastic type paint for the soles of the slippers.. I am in awe of those that could come up with these ideas!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

one of these men looks like the young Dr on the doctors show.

can see why you gave camera duties to another,, Sandy....
bets


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

We have 13 inches of snow and still snowing hard. Looks like winter is going out with a bang here. Hope the power doesn't go out. The lights are blinking. We do have a wood stove in one room, if it is needed we can heat and cook on it. This weather sure set my fibromyalgia off. No sleep last night and pain today. Such fun. Oh well, we need the bad to appreciate the good right.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> We have 13 inches of snow and still snowing hard. Looks like winter is going out with a bang here. Hope the power doesn't go out. The lights are blinking. We do have a wood stove in one room, if it is needed we can heat and cook on it. This weather sure set my fibromyalgia off. No sleep last night and pain today. Such fun. Oh well, we need the bad to appreciate the good right.


Oh MawMaw, stay warm... we have a dusting and light flurries, the wind is driving me nuts, LOL. Neighbors didn't secure their outside items and I have some of everyone's things in my front yard, LOL. 
My arthritis is talking to me big time so those with Fibro I do so keep you in prayers..


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I saw it on the stage in Washington. It was utterly fantastic! My DSIL went with us, but didn't really like it. The plot was a bit subtle, and he would much rather see the Top Gear guys, Richard, James and Jeremy. (I like them, too!)


Seth and I watch Top Gear too. James is his favorite. He would rather watch that then cartoons. Of corse Doctor Who as well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! What a day it has been! I don't check in and 5mmdpn has to go to the dentist and Gwen is tripping over her dog...my goodness! Hope everyone is doing better and that Angora's mom get regulated and back on the right track with her heart. Sorlenna, I am sunflower nut too...love your photos! I made myself an afghan a while ago...crocheted squares. I have it put away right now because kitty Cocoa has decided it is ever so much fun to put her feet through the different open spots and then proceeds to get herself tangled in it. The last time she did it, here came my afghan moving across the floor with just a dark brown tail that I could see - lol - thought it was moving by magic at first, then I finally saw the tail and rescued poor Cocoa
> 
> I am still recovering from my cold but am feeling better and finally have a little bit of an appetite again. DH took me to have a small Juicy Lucy at our favorite little "joint"...can't beat it. We can order off the senior menu now (55 and older) and it is $5.95...comes with Kettle chips. I wasn't too interested in those but the burger tasted really good. My ear finally opened up today and the constant runny nose is slowing down too. I think the worst is over.
> 
> The worst is definitely over with the snow...stopped here around Noon-ish. We ended up with 10 inches here total (yesterday + today).  I laughed when I listened to the weather on TV today because our weatherman said that Winter Storm Saturn was definitely an Alberta Clipper on steroids...very true  Here is a photo of our deck. I went out shortly after taking this photo today and cleaned it off...didn't want too much weight out there. I imagine the deck is attached to the house pretty well but you know old Mr. Murphy (Murphy's Law) is never far away so I figured better clean off the deck before it fell off the house  I'm off to bed now...good night all. ZZZZzzzzz....


WOW, cold but beautiful ,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice pictures to wake up to, fire men, WoW, cold and raining, have my coffee ready to start my day. LOL have had my eye candy,( firemen) so can get started. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> As a gag gift DH had given me a set of ring flash lights....I wore one of them to bed last night. Unbelievable how much such a little thing can put out so much light. And last night I slept straight through until 6 a.m. Off to see oncologist now so won't be back on until late afternoon. Cold here at 22F and winds of 33 mph......brrrrrrrrrr but at least we didn't get snow. Several schools in north Georgia where Marianne818 is are either closed or have delayed openings.
> 
> Take care and many hugs and well wishes to all.
> Gweniepooh
> ...


Good dr. Visit 
 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

This one is for Sam,

Will send Napa pics when we get back.
Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well mislabeled but you get the idea which is my GS.
Sass/Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

NOW you know why I run for the phone to call the fire dept. when I find a rattlesnake in the yard!


Pontuf



Sandy said:


> I finally got my pictures downloaded from the NWWS on Sunday. The highlight is usually the show put on by the Seattle Firefighters. Last year there were probably 10-12 of them "modeling and putting on their show". This year however there were only 2 of them. Usually I am the one taking photos but....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> We have 13 inches of snow and still snowing hard. Looks like winter is going out with a bang here. Hope the power doesn't go out. The lights are blinking. We do have a wood stove in one room, if it is needed we can heat and cook on it. This weather sure set my fibromyalgia off. No sleep last night and pain today. Such fun. Oh well, we need the bad to appreciate the good right.


So true, but yet we go on.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My cat Tinkerbell would bring home dead mice and drop at my mom's feet. Sometimes they weren't dead, they weren't even injured! That caused a lot of rukus in our house. My mom had her two Siamese cats ( i loved those cats) and always complained about Tinker, but funny thing when I grew up and moved out she would not let me take my cat with me. She lived at home with my parents until she died of old age at 19+ years.

Pontuf

=thewren]my cats will bring in a bird every so often - unfortunately they usually are past the getting away stage.

sam



darowil said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Funny but sad thing happened yesterday morning. One of our cats (Josie) caught a bird and brought it in. It got away from her and even with the broken wing was flying around the kitchen trying to stay away. Hannah (19 yr old DD) was scared it would fly into her and was trying to shoo it out the door. Unfortunately the bird did die but it really was comical to see this sight.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, everyone. I am at work and have just unloaded the kiln. I am burning up! It was hot. I have reloaded a little, but there is still a little room left. I am very worried that it all will not get done! One 5th grade boy has yet too find his, and is somewhat disappointed. He asked to do it oveer, but I will not be here and I hear the "real" art teacher won't do it. Guess I should have started earlier!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Pontuf we have a dear old lady cat named Heckabe. She has three legs. She was caught in a trap when very young and came to our house looking for help with one leg gone and one almost cut off. We saved the one. She is now 26. Yes, I know that because my GS was three at the time and is now 29. She is deaf now and almost blind but still gets around. She loves roasted chicken so gets its often. I have to cut it up fine as her teeth are bad at this age. She will be much missed when she leaves us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My cat Tinkerbell would bring home dead mice and drop at my mom's feet. Sometimes they weren't dead, they weren't even injured! That caused a lot of rukus in our house. My mom had her two Siamese cats ( i loved those cats) and always complained about Tinker, but funny thing when I grew up and moved out she would not let me take my cat with me. She lived at home with my parents until she died of old age at 19+ years.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


The most exciting catch I have encountered was that of my brother's cat Tigger, who brought home the gift of a stoat, one night, which had been stunned only. The chase the next morning, caused a real ruckus!

Thought you might be interested to see the flower I noticed late yesterday, I am still not sure what the plant is?

possibly a yucca- when the flower develops I will be more certain!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just found this link and I may try this for Mom's slippers she received as gifts at Christmas. Will make a simple pattern and try on those first of course!
> 
> http://tailstotellstudio.blogspot.com/2011/12/no-slip-slippers.html
> 
> it uses a plastic type paint for the soles of the slippers.. I am in awe of those that could come up with these ideas!!


Marianne, I just found this stuff at my local Fleet Farm  I'm going to use it on a pattern for some knitted and then felted sandals I found 

Sandy - whoa, those guys are hotties   What fun to be IN the photo instead of taking it


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

wow, looking forward to seeing it when its in full bloom lyn x


Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > My cat Tinkerbell would bring home dead mice and drop at my mom's feet. Sometimes they weren't dead, they weren't even injured! That caused a lot of rukus in our house. My mom had her two Siamese cats ( i loved those cats) and always complained about Tinker, but funny thing when I grew up and moved out she would not let me take my cat with me. She lived at home with my parents until she died of old age at 19+ years.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I vote yucca also ---wish we had some flowers ready to bloom or even peak out --- but way too much snow and still too early. It's what I liked about our visits to TN in late Feb. early March----the crocus and daffodils were already up and blooming--I appreciate the early Spring.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Julie, that does look like a yucca. My daughter hsd some growing in her yard when she moved in, but did not like them. It took a couple years before she finally succeeded. The root was like a huge bulb that just would not allow itself to die. I thought she should have given it a reprieve, but she was determined.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> wow, looking forward to seeing it when its in full bloom lyn x
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


BTW, there was no sign of the flower in the morning! I am curious to see what awaits me this today- it is only 5 am, still about 2 1/2 hours to wait!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

What an interesting blossom, Julie. I am so longing to see some color instead of white, white, white...guess that's why I appreciate the seasons, as fast as they seem to go by, so much


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rookie and Siouxann, it certainly looks like the flowers that I googled for Yucca, or at least will, I think when it opens up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> What an interesting blossom, Julie. I am so longing to see some color instead of white, white, white...guess that's why I appreciate the seasons, as fast as they seem to go by, so much


Even though it is creamy white, it's size alone makes it quite exciting! Commiserations, for your snow bound state!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought you might be interested to see the flower I noticed late yesterday, I am still not sure what the plant is?
> 
> possibly a yucca- when the flower develops I will be more certain!


Looks a lot like the Yucca my sister has in her yard.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

What a lucky cat to find you! She deserves roasted chicken! Hope your power stays on and the aches go away.



MawMaw12 said:


> Pontuf we have a dear old lady cat named Heckabe. She has three legs. She was caught in a trap when very young and came to our house looking for help with one leg gone and one almost cut off. We saved the one. She is now 26. Yes, I know that because my GS was three at the time and is now 29. She is deaf now and almost blind but still gets around. She loves roasted chicken so gets its often. I have to cut it up fine as her teeth are bad at this age. She will be much missed when she leaves us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Well, the snow is starting to fall. There is about an inch or so on my deck railing. They closed the government for the day, but those of us who have teleworking capabilities must still carry on. I've been at it since 4:30 this a.m., and reached a point where I needed a TP break. It is always nice to know how and what others are doing. So glad y'all are there!!
> Sue


I never get snow days, either, unless the server goes down, which isn't likely!

Julie, that does look like a yucca--the long stalks from the older plants are what we use for our walking stick workshops (the next one is coming up on the 23rd).

I didn't get the photos last night; time got away and we had other things to get done so will try again today!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Little Shop of Horrors plant!! lol

June


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Pontuf we have a dear old lady cat named Heckabe. She has three legs. She was caught in a trap when very young and came to our house looking for help with one leg gone and one almost cut off. We saved the one. She is now 26. Yes, I know that because my GS was three at the time and is now 29. She is deaf now and almost blind but still gets around. She loves roasted chicken so gets its often. I have to cut it up fine as her teeth are bad at this age. She will be much missed when she leaves us.


my goodness, that's one very fortunate fur ball! Ive never heard of a cat making it to such an age either, the oldest Ive heard about here was 23. Maybe she has managed to reserve some of her remaining 9 lives after she found you; certainly lost a few before that....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought you might be interested to see the flower I noticed late yesterday, I am still not sure what the plant is?
> ...


When gingerwitch was not sure what it was- someone mentioned that I would know when it flowered!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the snow is starting to fall. There is about an inch or so on my deck railing. They closed the government for the day, but those of us who have teleworking capabilities must still carry on. I've been at it since 4:30 this a.m., and reached a point where I needed a TP break. It is always nice to know how and what others are doing. So glad y'all are there!!
> ...


So are the stems quite woody? It is a completely new plant for me, I have never owned one before!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Did you have a good time at the weekend? Hope so. I spent mine at the cottage mostly doing worthy work such as clearing the vegetable bed surfaces, wood staining and the like. The weather was cold but bright and it was a treat to gtet out into the air. I do feel for so many of KTPers State-side that are experiencing the teeth of winter. A big mug of hot soup would be coming to you if only we had the technology. I've been shopping on and off for most of the day and when doing the supermarket shop, I spied the knitting magazine with the pattern for something like the baby sleeping bag, knitted in violet for the little girl to be so called, that was shown on tea party last week. I am so pleased as I thought it beautiful and so very well knitted. Better empty my small car of 3 apples trees, 4 blueberry bushes, 2 oregano and 1 thyme plants and the cottage laundry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Did you have a good time at the weekend? Hope so. I spent mine at the cottage mostly doing worthy work such as clearing the vegetable bed surfaces, wood staining and the like. The weather was cold but bright and it was a treat to gtet out into the air. I do feel for so many of KTPers State-side that are experiencing the teeth of winter. A big mug of hot soup would be coming to you if only we had the technology. I've been shopping on and off for most of the day and when doing the supermarket shop, I spied the knitting magazine with the pattern for something like the baby sleeping bag, knitted in violet for the little girl to be so called, that was shown on tea party last week. I am so pleased as I thought it beautiful and so very well knitted. Better empty my small car of 3 apples trees, 4 blueberry bushes, 2 oregano and 1 thyme plants and the cottage laundry!


All of which augers well for a few seasons time! (except the laundry, that will come round again much sooner!)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am struggling to get through the postings so I will just wish everyone good health and safety from any adverse weather conditions,I have spent most of my time knitting,walking and gardening ((((hugs)))) for any that need them x


Agnes, dear. The posting above from me is intended primarily for you but I clicked reply instead of quote reply. Blame the shopping. My brain is crumbling!!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

i've used salt at the root of tuff plants to finally stop them.


I dig down somewhat andd pour quite a bit. 
worked
bets


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> i've used salt at the root of tuff plants to finally stop them.
> 
> I dig down somewhat andd pour quite a bit.
> worked
> bets


What plants do we want to get rid of?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Did you have a good time at the weekend? Hope so. I spent mine at the cottage mostly doing worthy work such as clearing the vegetable bed surfaces, wood staining and the like. The weather was cold but bright and it was a treat to gtet out into the air. I do feel for so many of KTPers State-side that are experiencing the teeth of winter. A big mug of hot soup would be coming to you if only we had the technology. I've been shopping on and off for most of the day and when doing the supermarket shop, I spied the knitting magazine with the pattern for something like the baby sleeping bag, knitted in violet for the little girl to be so called, that was shown on tea party last week. I am so pleased as I thought it beautiful and so very well knitted. Better empty my small car of 3 apples trees, 4 blueberry bushes, 2 oregano and 1 thyme plants and the cottage laundry!


It is such a nice pattern. I am making one in blue and one in purple. I am still waiting on my yarn to arrive to make the baby sleeping bag. I can hardly wait.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have a good time at the weekend? Hope so. I spent mine at the cottage mostly doing worthy work such as clearing the vegetable bed surfaces, wood staining and the like. The weather was cold but bright and it was a treat to gtet out into the air. I do feel for so many of KTPers State-side that are experiencing the teeth of winter. A big mug of hot soup would be coming to you if only we had the technology. I've been shopping on and off for most of the day and when doing the supermarket shop, I spied the knitting magazine with the pattern for something like the baby sleeping bag, knitted in violet for the little girl to be so called, that was shown on tea party last week. I am so pleased as I thought it beautiful and so very well knitted. Better empty my small car of 3 apples trees, 4 blueberry bushes, 2 oregano and 1 thyme plants and the cottage laundry!
> ...


It comes so often I wonder at times if I'm also doing it for the neighbours as well but better that than a house-ful of unspeakables. Our dry spell has ended and we're under heavy grey cloud with luxury drizzle. Nice heavy drizzle. One of the members of my Spinners and Weavers Guild is coming to collect a knitters loom I bought in anticipation of expanding my yarn skills. I can spin till the cows come home but weaving is not for me. Better that my guild-mate uses the equipment than it sit unloved in my work room. And I could do with a bit of dinner. Tonight, Chicken Sicilian (chicken, pine nuts, shallots tomatoes, red wine etc) and pasta. Hope you are in good spirits.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have a good time at the weekend? Hope so. I spent mine at the cottage mostly doing worthy work such as clearing the vegetable bed surfaces, wood staining and the like. The weather was cold but bright and it was a treat to gtet out into the air. I do feel for so many of KTPers State-side that are experiencing the teeth of winter. A big mug of hot soup would be coming to you if only we had the technology. I've been shopping on and off for most of the day and when doing the supermarket shop, I spied the knitting magazine with the pattern for something like the baby sleeping bag, knitted in violet for the little girl to be so called, that was shown on tea party last week. I am so pleased as I thought it beautiful and so very well knitted. Better empty my small car of 3 apples trees, 4 blueberry bushes, 2 oregano and 1 thyme plants and the cottage laundry!
> ...


Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Sam will be asking you for that recipe, Valerie! you can't mention a dish here, and not tell us how! My loom is in pieces waiting for the day when I have room to assemble it in- it has a 48 inch reed. Have not given up on the idea yet!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl![/quote]

I am a one project person. 1sweater, 1 cloth, 1 baby sleeping bag, 1 scarf, 1 pair of socks. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!


I am a one project person. 1sweater, 1 cloth, 1 baby sleeping bag, 1 scarf, 1 pair of socks. :lol:[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

lurker 2 
that one was a rose bush of age that was past getting a better growth pattern. 
bets


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So are the stems quite woody? It is a completely new plant for me, I have never owned one before!


The stems are very sturdy--I'd say similar to bamboo in porousness (no, I haven't tried making knitting needles out of them--yet--lol). They are lightweight as well and can be very useful as walking sticks and canes (I have had my original hike-helper since 1998. A car even ran over it once but I just cut off the broken end, sanded and repainted it, and off I go). As the plants get older, the spikes usually get taller.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > We have 13 inches of snow and still snowing hard. Looks like winter is going out with a bang here. Hope the power doesn't go out. The lights are blinking. We do have a wood stove in one room, if it is needed we can heat and cook on it. This weather sure set my fibromyalgia off. No sleep last night and pain today. Such fun. Oh well, we need the bad to appreciate the good right.
> ...


JOIN THE CLUB!! sEVERAL OF US ARE SUFFERING WITH IT. iN MY CASE IT HAS BEEN SEVERAL WKS. i AM unaBLE TO WALK DUE TO THE AFFLICTION OF MY RT. SIDE BELOW SCIATIC NERVE AND PARTICULARLY THE BONES AND TENDONS OF MY FEET. AT LEAST WE CAN COMMISERATE WITH ONE ANOTHR. hERE'S HOPING AN EARLY RESOLUTION FOR US ALL.mARLARK mARGE.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Well I would have to break the sweaters up into adult, child and baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > So are the stems quite woody? It is a completely new plant for me, I have never owned one before!
> ...


Can they be carved? my original stem, which has five or six 'babies' is at least 6 inches in diameter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purplelady said:


> lurker 2
> that one was a rose bush of age that was past getting a better growth pattern.
> bets


understood!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

krill oil daily is helpful to my achy knees, due to arthritis, not a severe case, but there, harsh down steps and into the car, etc times. 
my son has it very severely at times and last year was a bad one. many diff meds and now doing an infusion set, which thankfully is helping.
bets


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been catching up on the posts(trying) and see a lot of you are having a similar day as I'm having, hopefully tomorrow will be better! We went to take my car in to be fixed and we both went to different repair shops!! A little communication problem! Then I went shopping and put my produce in someone elses cart! I then paid for my groceries and was walking out the door when someone behind me very kindly explained to me that I had bought HIS groceries plus mine!!! It took a while to get it straightened out but needless to say I drove home a little rattled. I'm staying here the rest of the day!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Oh yes. We have carved, painted, sanded, drilled, and used a wood burning tool on them!


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

nittergma,,

what a day.

would be unsettling to me, as I am quite foggy, too often , from chemicals I react to.
hope that is it for a L O N G time , for you.
btes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Very interesting- have been hoping for a long time to find a suitable wood for a stick!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


Oh dear, another artist whose work I now covet!! Thank you for introducing me to Mr. Daniels. If I ever get to the UK, I have the feeling I'll be looking for some piece of his work to be the primary souvenir of such a trip (assuming, of course, that I've won the lottery prior to the trip  ).


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sandy said:


> I finally got my pictures downloaded from the NWWS on Sunday. The highlight is usually the show put on by the Seattle Firefighters. Last year there were probably 10-12 of them "modeling and putting on their show". This year however there were only 2 of them. Usually I am the one taking photos but....


Way to go, Sandy!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the pictures of your dogs and the cats! Maybe up late chasing yarn balls? Your dogs are some of my favorite kinds!


Pup lover said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...oh....ambulance, firetruck and police car in front of my house -- each of the three houses directly across from me has someone who's fragile, but then so is the guy next door to our right and the Grandma and Grandpa that watch school age grandkids next door. I can't sit at the window to see any activity ---- just say some prayers that it's smething minor and once I find out, I'll let you know....my heart is sinking and I feel a pit in my stomach.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are getting more snow and ours has started to melt already.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> We have 13 inches of snow and still snowing hard. Looks like winter is going out with a bang here. Hope the power doesn't go out. The lights are blinking. We do have a wood stove in one room, if it is needed we can heat and cook on it. This weather sure set my fibromyalgia off. No sleep last night and pain today. Such fun. Oh well, we need the bad to appreciate the good right.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the dog beach joy - hickory would love that - she loves the water - most labs do. thanks for sharing.

he is a handsome young man. you should be proud.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> This one is for Sam,
> 
> Will send Napa pics when we get back.
> Joy


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

gOOD AM TO aLL: mY TYPE IS CHANGING FROM first case to capital case on its own. I am so sleepy that I can't navigate and so am heading for bed for a nap. I am able to walk a bit better, but ankle still swollen and quite painful while weightbearing. No knitting is getting done. Will check in later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a yucca and the flower will be beautiful - there were several in seattle i used to walk past when walking the dogs - it was fun watching the flower grow and finally burst open - they last quite a while.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you nittergma - i needed that laugh - what a surprise t would have been when you got home.

sam



nittergma said:


> Then I went shopping and put my produce in someone elses cart! I then paid for my groceries and was walking out the door when someone behind me very kindly explained to me that I had bought HIS groceries plus mine!!! It took a while to get it straightened out but needless to say I drove home a little rattled. I'm staying here the rest of the day!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

It has stopped snowing! We have about 16 inches. DH is out with the 4 wheeler plowing the drive and around the barn. We did not loose power. That's good. Have a pot of beef stew on. Good way to end a snowy day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a yucca and the flower will be beautiful - there were several in seattle i used to walk past when walking the dogs - it was fun watching the flower grow and finally burst open - they last quite a while.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for some reason i am having a hard time getting warm today -think i will turn up the heat.

the snow is melting - the road in front of us that was so treacherous last night is dry this morning. hopefully this is mother natures last hurrah for this year. i shouldn't complain - this storm really dropped some heavy snow all across the country - we just caught the edge.

for those of you in the usofa - spring forward on sunday.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful myfanwy - i need to start on it.

sam


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Today has been quiet...still gray, the sun is trying to peak through but don't think it will make it today. It is really slippery today...cooler temperatures and all that melting stuff from yesterday made it a skating rink going out to the mailbox. Good thing I was ready for it. 

I finished 3 dishcloths for my former co-worker so am waiting to hear if she wants more or not. 

My back and arms are a little "cranky" today from yesterday's shoveling but not bad. Like always, the end of the season comes and everyone is finally (almost) in snow-shoveling shape - lol. 

What is everyone having for supper? The beef stew sounds good but I should have gotten started sooner...think I have some chili in the freezer yet and that is sounding better and better to me 

Julie, did your blossom open up yet? Sorry, if I missed it, if you talked about it earlier.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

All the talk of snow that so many are experiencing is making me smile as what you are getting is merely a "drop in the bucket" so to speak for me. Enjoy! Zoe


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

How are you doing today, Zoe? Is your tooth sore? How much snow did you end up getting, this time around?
Hugs, Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Today has been quiet...still gray, the sun is trying to peak through but don't think it will make it today. It is really slippery today...cooler temperatures and all that melting stuff from yesterday made it a skating rink going out to the mailbox. Good thing I was ready for it.
> 
> I finished 3 dishcloths for my former co-worker so am waiting to hear if she wants more or not.
> 
> ...


It is opening slowly, after having shot up yesterday- I am quite looking forward to seeing it- judging from the photos on the internet.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a quick note to let you guys know we are back safe and sound.....I've been so busy the last few days that my computer time has been zero!!! I have all of last week and 67 pages of this week to catch up..... so bear with me!!! I hope everyone is healthy happy and holding their own!!! Love, AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!


I am a one project person. 1sweater, 1 cloth, 1 baby sleeping bag, 1 scarf, 1 pair of socks. :lol:[/quote]

:thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know we are back safe and sound.....I've been so busy the last few days that my computer time has been zero!!! I have all of last week and 67 pages of this week to catch up..... so bear with me!!! I hope everyone is healthy happy and holding their own!!! Love, AZ


Lovely to see you back! We will be waiting to hear of your travels!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know we are back safe and sound.....I've been so busy the last few days that my computer time has been zero!!! I have all of last week and 67 pages of this week to catch up..... so bear with me!!! I hope everyone is healthy happy and holding their own!!! Love, AZ


Glad you're back. No worries - you know we are always here


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am now home and very tired. DD and I are supposed to go to the Mavs game tonight, but he BF may go instead of me. I'm sort of hoping he will go. I am that tired! Resting a little to see if that perks me up.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> How are you doing today, Zoe? Is your tooth sore? How much snow did you end up getting, this time around?
> Hugs, Kathy


Hi Kathy, I am doing not too badly today. Yesterday's excursions did take some stuffing out of me. I am like Winnie the Pooh -- stuffed with fluff -- and sometimes my stuffing lacks a little backbone! hhaahha, No my tooth is not too sore today. I expect the antibiotics will clear up the infection and then I can get on with getting the thing fixed up permanently. 

I only had about 2 inches that came down overnight, but it was not related to the Alberta clipper that swooped down across the prairies to Winnipeg and then down in a southeasterly direction to Minniapolis and then over across to Ohio and points east of that. My snowfall came down via James Bay from the northeast. There is another system that has moved in over North Western Ontario and will likely bring a few flakes. But I dont concern myself with that as why would I when I already have three feet of snow in my yard? hahah, this is the time of year when we can get snow or not, depending on the temperature changes and where the jet stream is moving across North America. Right now the jet stream is down across the US. Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandy, you are one lucky woman! Cute dudes!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice pictures---sweet mother and baby. The shawl is a piece of textile art...

I dragged out my small photo album of early photos of the DGD- posting two that show the Shetland shawl I knitted (finished about 25 years ago) It is similar, but not identical to the pattern I sent you, Sam![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Very nice pictures---sweet mother and baby. The shawl is a piece of textile art...
> 
> I dragged out my small photo album of early photos of the DGD- posting two that show the Shetland shawl I knitted (finished about 25 years ago) It is similar, but not identical to the pattern I sent you, Sam!


[/quote]

Thank you, I am of course a little biased!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome home to the travelers and I hope the bumps and bruises of the fallen are better today--I have apparently done something to my back (no idea what), as I woke up this morning with a "hitch in my git-along." Walking seems to help so I suspect I may have just slept wrong somehow and it needs to stretch out. I'm not worried, just annoyed!

Zoe, glad you're on the mend as well.

Marge, take care--mend soon.

I have gone off on a tangent with the knitting (really, is anyone surprised to hear that?) and am working on an entirely separate project from the shawls now, but so far, I'm liking it. If I still like it when it's done, I may try a two-color version--we shall see! 

Julie, love the baby shawl! Definitely an heirloom there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome home to the travelers and I hope the bumps and bruises of the fallen are better today--I have apparently done something to my back (no idea what), as I woke up this morning with a "hitch in my git-along." Walking seems to help so I suspect I may have just slept wrong somehow and it needs to stretch out. I'm not worried, just annoyed!
> 
> Zoe, glad you're on the mend as well.
> 
> ...


I just wish I could find where I have stashed the original pattern! I have found one with the border design the same , but it does not have the beautiful sections that the first one I made has for the centre- I guess it will eventually turn up! the yarn is 40 years old, and wearing out in patches, but I do know Bronwen has taken good care of it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just wish I could find where I have stashed the original pattern! I have found one with the border design the same , but it does not have the beautiful sections that the first one I made has for the centre- I guess it will eventually turn up! the yarn is 40 years old, and wearing out in patches, but I do know Bronwen has taken good care of it!


That is a bother--I hate when I know I have something but cannot find it. And I am sure Bronwen treasures the shawl! I have a quilt my great-grandmother made that I am most careful with as well. Someday I hope my quilting stitches will be as smooth and tiny as hers.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie, your baby shawl is gorgeous. It could be used for a part of a baptismal outfit. Was it used for other babies?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing today, Zoe? Is your tooth sore? How much snow did you end up getting, this time around?
> ...


It's okay, you can have that jet stream back. Really, you can - lololol!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I just wish I could find where I have stashed the original pattern! I have found one with the border design the same , but it does not have the beautiful sections that the first one I made has for the centre- I guess it will eventually turn up! the yarn is 40 years old, and wearing out in patches, but I do know Bronwen has taken good care of it!
> ...


How very special that is!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Julie, that Shetland Shawl is amazing. Was it hard to do?

Pammie, take care and rest up!

Marge, glad you are back posting. You take care as well!

Zoe, glad you are doing well. I hear you about all the snow in your yard. We've waited all season to have this much snow and here it falls right at the end so won't stick around long.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!


Tried googling 'chip shop baby' sweater, but couldn't find it. What is it please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Julie, your baby shawl is gorgeous. It could be used for a part of a baptismal outfit. Was it used for other babies?


I had made a baptismal gown that was used only by another family, before my then puppy wrecked it. The shawl was used for both my grandchildren for their naming days...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I dragged out my small photo album of early photos of the DGD- posting two that show the Shetland shawl I knitted (finished about 25 years ago) It is similar, but not identical to the pattern I sent you, Sam!


The shawl is gorgeous ver well done. I can see why you would want to make another one.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!
> ...


I have AOL as my provider so used that search. I typed in "Chip Shop Baby Sweater Knitting Pattern" and got a few hits...see if it works for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Julie, that Shetland Shawl is amazing. Was it hard to do?
> 
> Pammie, take care and rest up!
> 
> ...


It does require a lot of concentration- but now we have easy access to printers it is a lot easier to print out the design so it is easier to follow, rather than all bunched up as seems inevitable in the magazines!

The Rowan book where I found the border design, acknowledges that it is 'challenging'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I dragged out my small photo album of early photos of the DGD- posting two that show the Shetland shawl I knitted (finished about 25 years ago) It is similar, but not identical to the pattern I sent you, Sam!
> ...


The plan is to make three more in total, one for myself, and a dusky pink, and a pale blue one- to cover all bases, once the next generation starts coming!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, that Shetland Shawl is amazing. Was it hard to do?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That is a lovely idea. I knitted each of mine a sweater or blanket not sure if any of them have them still. Elishia has the car seat cover I knitted for Nicholas.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> My mom-in-law does a lot of cross-stitch and prints out her patterns and uses a colored marker to mark off on the copy when she has done a certain row or color...same kind of thing to keep track of the shawl would work? Someday soon I will be attempting a lace shawl. The decorative scarves have been good practice but think an entire shawl would be a daunting undertaking. I guess it is just like anything else...break it down into sections and go to it


I lay my charts on the table and use a ruler over it to see which row I'm on (don't like to mark them off in case I have to frog!) but do make a checkmark when I've done the row and move the ruler; I also make a note of which row the lifeline is in. The magnets are also useful!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Very helpful hints, thank you Julie and Sorlenna!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I know Agnescr has knit several baby shawls- I guess I have been inspired by her example!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know we are back safe and sound.....I've been so busy the last few days that my computer time has been zero!!! I have all of last week and 67 pages of this week to catch up..... so bear with me!!! I hope everyone is healthy happy and holding their own!!! Love, AZ


Welcome back, and hope all is well, hope you enjoyed everything, can't Waite to hear about your trip. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie, re. your Yucca, we have several in gardens here on Alderney and several have flowered last summer, shooting up stems 15-20 feet! I don't know if they are the same variety as yours, but some people call them century plants as they are supposed to flower every 100 years! I think it is more frequent than that, but presumably most years aren't ideal for flowering here. They are definitely an imported garden species here, and very impressive even without the flower spire! Very interesting, thanks for the photos


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Agnescr has knit several baby shawls- I guess I have been inspired by her example!


i have always wanted to make one for myself but never seem ti keep them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!
> ...


I ended upon the greenfields site and there is where I found the place to click and download the patterns they are now looking for:

http://www.gfafrica.com/cgi-bin/download.cgi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> [
> I've always said that I can put on enough layers to keep warm, but cannot take off enough to be cool and descent at the same time :thumbup: :thumbup:


But even by being indecent you can't be cool!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, re. your Yucca, we have several in gardens here on Alderney and several have flowered last summer, shooting up stems 15-20 feet! I don't know if they are the same variety as yours, but some people call them century plants as they are supposed to flower every 100 years! I think it is more frequent than that, but presumably most years aren't ideal for flowering here. They are definitely an imported garden species here, and very impressive even without the flower spire! Very interesting, thanks for the photos


I am curious to know what sort of summer you had last year? We have had it hotter and a lot drier than usual. the flower spike can be seen to be lengthening today. I am finding it fascinating! (My brother is off down to the Waikato- an hour or so by car, because he is concerned about the stock on my niece's small holding getting enough water to cope with the drought.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2
Thought you might be interested to see the flower I noticed late yesterday said:


> Loks like being a very interesting flower that is for usre- did it just appear from nownere? Or did you olant some things withour knowing what they were?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Did you have a good time at the weekend? Hope so. I spent mine at the cottage mostly doing worthy work such as clearing the vegetable bed surfaces, wood staining and the like. The weather was cold but bright and it was a treat to gtet out into the air. I do feel for so many of KTPers State-side that are experiencing the teeth of winter. A big mug of hot soup would be coming to you if only we had the technology. I've been shopping on and off for most of the day and when doing the supermarket shop, I spied the knitting magazine with the pattern for something like the baby sleeping bag, knitted in violet for the little girl to be so called, that was shown on tea party last week. I am so pleased as I thought it beautiful and so very well knitted. Better empty my small car of 3 apples trees, 4 blueberry bushes, 2 oregano and 1 thyme plants and the cottage laundry!


a bit of work there- even after you get the car unloaded- but well worth the work further down the track


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2
> Thought you might be interested to see the flower I noticed late yesterday said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Well I would have to break the sweaters up into adult, child and baby.[/quote]

and plain and each pattern on the socks! I might just about it make then.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been catching up on the posts(trying) and see a lot of you are having a similar day as I'm having, hopefully tomorrow will be better! We went to take my car in to be fixed and we both went to different repair shops!! A little communication problem! Then I went shopping and put my produce in someone elses cart! I then paid for my groceries and was walking out the door when someone behind me very kindly explained to me that I had bought HIS groceries plus mine!!! It took a while to get it straightened out but needless to say I drove home a little rattled. I'm staying here the rest of the day!


Well even if you can't laugh about the day now you will later


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know we are back safe and sound.....I've been so busy the last few days that my computer time has been zero!!! I have all of last week and 67 pages of this week to catch up..... so bear with me!!! I hope everyone is healthy happy and holding their own!!! Love, AZ


Good to see you back and toknow yu are safe.
When I end up so far behind I usually give up pn the old one and only read the newest one- otherwise I am always running behind and never know what is going on. And normally the big things carry on from one TP to the next.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!


I am a one project person. 1sweater, 1 cloth, 1 baby sleeping bag, 1 scarf, 1 pair of socks. :lol:[/quote]

You are a scamp!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


and plain and each pattern on the socks! I might just about it make then.[/quote]

I only have ever had one pair of socks on the go at one time, mitts would be a different story all together.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > How are you doing today, Zoe? Is your tooth sore? How much snow did you end up getting, this time around?
> ...


How long does it take for all that snow to melt? About how much time in a year do you have snow lying around. And how hot does it get in your area? I was talking to someone form somewhere in Canade once and she said that they got the extremes at both ends- 40s above and below freezing (centigrade). NOw that would be very hard to deal with. Sure would appreciate the lovely days with those extremes.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, that shawl is a work of art, you are such a clever lady. I've been busy the last few days & have only just caught up reading, now I can't remember who said what, so I think I'll have to start from here. This is getting to be a habit, playing catch-up all the time, then when I do, all the things I want to say have been said; usually several times! 
Anyway, I hope all the bumps & bruises are healing & everyone is keeping warm, or cool, as fits the case.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!
> ...


You are a scamp!!![/quote]

I had to put that really it is only one, even if it is one of several items. As my oldest son would say smart arse.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

siouxann said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!
> ...


A term I hadn't heard until the beginning of this week and derived from the former practice in the British Isles of wrapping fried fish and chips (French fries) in newspaper to keep them warm. The babies are those new-borns with HIV infection in parts of in Africa that have to be sent home from maternity wrapped in newspaper to keep them warm because they have no clothes. Heart-breaking, as is want and need globally. This local term is used for the little sweaters being knitted and sent so that the babies have a soft garment. Hopefully they and their parents will know of love in this practical manner being sent across many miles. I'm about to start my first sweater and hope to follow with others.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, that shawl is a work of art, you are such a clever lady. I've been busy the last few days & have only just caught up reading, now I can't remember who said what, so I think I'll have to start from here. This is getting to be a habit, playing catch-up all the time, then when I do, all the things I want to say have been said; usually several times!
> Anyway, I hope all the bumps & bruises are healing & everyone is keeping warm, or cool, as fits the case.
> 
> Tessa


Thanks Tessa- good to see you back! have been wondering how you were?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I had to put that really it is only one, even if it is one of several items. As my oldest son would say smart arse.[/quote]

I love it. You gave me a good laugh!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


The snow will likely all be gone by the end of April/beginning of May. The snow comes to stay the middle to end of November, sometimes the beginning of November. But we can snow in October and in May.
The summer time high temps rarely get over 30°C. Usually stay in the low to mid 20's. I have an air conditioner as I am not able to tolerate the temps much over 24°C with the fibromyalgia. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Now those summer temps I would like! And I wouldn't need an airconditioner (but then don't have health issues either)- but not so sure about your winter. I would love to experience it for a short while but not for long. Suspect I might prefer our summer to your winter but would need to experience your winter. Definitely prefer an English winter to our summer though


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > You are a scamp!!!
> ...


I love it. You gave me a good laugh![/quote]

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, that shawl is a work of art, you are such a clever lady. I've been busy the last few days & have only just caught up reading, now I can't remember who said what, so I think I'll have to start from here. This is getting to be a habit, playing catch-up all the time, then when I do, all the things I want to say have been said; usually several times!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been using some colored transparent tape that I keep on the row that I'm currently knitting - then move it to the next line when put the piece down so I know exactly where to start when I get back to it... also use lifelines for anything that has yo's since it's hard for me to tink back if I make a mistake.

For me, it take a lot of concentration and I can only work on lace work early in the day and when have really great light. Julie, I love your work and am glad you shared the picture----I'm sure it's a very special treasure.



gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Century plant? It's in the yucca family but is a Huge yucca

Pontuf



thewren said:


> it is a yucca and the flower will be beautiful - there were several in seattle i used to walk past when walking the dogs - it was fun watching the flower grow and finally burst open - they last quite a while.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Century plant? It's in the yucca family but is a Huge yucca
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have been using some colored transparent tape that I keep on the row that I'm currently knitting - then move it to the next line when put the piece down so I know exactly where to start when I get back to it... also use lifelines for anything that has yo's since it's hard for me to tink back if I make a mistake.
> 
> For me, it take a lot of concentration and I can only work on lace work early in the day and when have really great light. Julie, I love your work and am glad you shared the picture----I'm sure it's a very special treasure.
> 
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > My mom-in-law does a lot of cross-stitch and prints out her patterns and uses a colored marker to mark off on the copy when she has done a certain row or color...same kind of thing to keep track of the shawl would work? Someday soon I will be attempting a lace shawl. The decorative scarves have been good practice but think an entire shawl would be a daunting undertaking. I guess it is just like anything else...break it down into sections and go to it
> ...


I love the tape you can get now. That works best for me, on chart or written directions.


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

gorgeous plant..
thnx for the site,,,
bets


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yes the century plant is an agave. I've seen them grow over a foot overnight! They look like huge asparagus when they shoot up and then lots of huge flowers. Then the plant dies with all energy spent. There was a huge one at El Pedregal in Carefree


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh yes the century plant is an agave. I've seen them grow over a foot overnight! They look like huge asparagus when they shoot up and then lots of huge flowers. Then the plant dies with all energy spent. There was a huge one at El Pedregal in Carefree


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are back safe and sound.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick note to let you guys know we are back safe and sound.....I've been so busy the last few days that my computer time has been zero!!! I have all of last week and 67 pages of this week to catch up..... so bear with me!!! I hope everyone is healthy happy and holding their own!!! Love, AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I feel incredibly sad tonight. Canada's beloved Stompin Tom Conners has died. He was 77. He only sang songs about Canada and all the songs he wrote were about life in Canada. He never sang anyone else's songs, only his own. A Canadian legend has gone on to sing with the angels and his smile will still go on! 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/stompin-tom-connors-dies-at-77-1.1185264


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If you don't hear from me it's because I am on my way to Ohio to see my mother. Will check the weather again but am hoping to miss the storm coming in from Chicago?? Will call Ohio to see what there weather is. We missed the storm moving from the south to the north. Had granddaughter's 6th birthday tonight and it was so cute. She loved her presents. I loved the map they had on the wall and they traced all of their father's trip on it and drew lines all the way and put stars on the parts where they were with him. My DIL sure has some great ideas. :thumbup: Hoping for good weather so I can be with my mother. Sam, if you are on, what have you heard of weather for tomorrow and Friday in your area?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Talked to my mom tonight and she has a cold. I really hope that it doesn't get any worse. It is so hard on her, especially with the COPD. Her age (89) is also a factor. It is so difficult to be sick. I am sending healing energy to all those in need. I pray that you will wake up tomorrow feeling better.

Off to bed. Mavs played a great game! Why did I give away my ticket? I just hope they had fun.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to have you back tess - you will soon be running races.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's to be cold - in the midfifties for the weekend - possible rain sunday pm - otherwise warm enough for things to melt.

sam



Angora1 said:


> If you don't hear from me it's because I am on my way to Ohio to see my mother. Will check the weather again but am hoping to miss the storm coming in from Chicago?? Will call Ohio to see what there weather is. We missed the storm moving from the south to the north. Had granddaughter's 6th birthday tonight and it was so cute. She loved her presents. I loved the map they had on the wall and they traced all of their father's trip on it and drew lines all the way and put stars on the parts where they were with him. My DIL sure has some great ideas. :thumbup: Hoping for good weather so I can be with my mother. Sam, if you are on, what have you heard of weather for tomorrow and Friday in your area?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Talked to my mom tonight and she has a cold. I really hope that it doesn't get any worse. It is so hard on her, especially with the COPD. Her age (89) is also a factor. It is so difficult to be sick. I am sending healing energy to all those in need. I pray that you will wake up tomorrow feeling better.
> 
> Off to bed. Mavs played a great game! Why did I give away my ticket? I just hope they had fun.


Pammie, know what it is like to be worried about your mother and a cold with COPD is not good. My mother has that too along with her other problems. Prayers for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it's to be cold - in the midfifties for the weekend - possible rain sunday pm - otherwise warm enough for things to melt.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. Sounds like a trip is a good possibility. :thumbup: May leave tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I feel incredibly sad tonight. Canada's beloved Stompin Tom Conners has died. He was 77. He only sang songs about Canada and all the songs he wrote were about life in Canada. He never sang anyone else's songs, only his own. A Canadian legend has gone on to sing with the angels and his smile will still go on!
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/stompin-tom-connors-dies-at-77-1.1185264


Thanks for the link, Zoe. Like many others down here, the only Canadian entertainers I've heard of are those who came to the States for their success. Not that that's a bad thing, but it's clear from the article and videos that Stompin' Tom was 100% Canadian and darned proud of that fact. I think I understand your sadness - at least a little bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker...That shawl you posted is so gorgeous. I hope someday to be able to do something that lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A real heirloom. Bronwen looks so beautiful as does grandchild.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...That shawl you posted is so gorgeous. I hope someday to be able to do something that lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A real heirloom. Bronwen looks so beautiful as does grandchild.


Thank you Angora! Happy motoring!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My favorite way to eat tomatoes is fresh off the vine. Don't care for them cold but will eat them. In the summer my favorite breakfast is buttered toast with slices of fresh off the vine tomatoes and a cup of coffee. Mmmmmm....making myself salivate! quote=Pup lover]
> 
> 
> sassafras123 said:
> ...


[/quote]

Summer at the beach in San Diego we had white bread spread with Mayo and fresh tomato from our garden. My early teen years.

Sass/Joy...do you have pictures of Mission Bay or Pacific Beach?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to be early tonight - going to napoleon - will meet some friends and have breakfast. see you tomorrow afternoon. everyone - drive carefully.

sam


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> This one is for Sam,
> 
> Will send Napa pics when we get back.
> Joy


dogs are doing what they usually do. The young lady has an eye out for him..dog


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I have one of those walking sticks. Picked it up along a back road in eastern Arizona.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EzenbY, sorry no pics Mission Bay or PB now. It was a short weekend trip and my daughter lives out SDSU now. She used to live on Ocean Beach in the 90's. We would bike downtown and take the ferry to Coronado, bike all around Mission Bay, bike tp La Jolla cove, or up into the beach cities and the Marine base.
Sass Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, re. your Yucca, we have several in gardens here on Alderney and several have flowered last summer, shooting up stems 15-20 feet! I don't know if they are the same variety as yours, but some people call them century plants as they are supposed to flower every 100 years! I think it is more frequent than that, but presumably most years aren't ideal for flowering here. They are definitely an imported garden species here, and very impressive even without the flower spire! Very interesting, thanks for the photos
> ...


Well, it started early, lovely warm spring march/April then got colder and much wetter than usual. It was the wettest year for about a century, and so seems to confirm that the climate is changing. I thought of yuccas and agaves as desert plants so maybe this was a desperate attempt to set seed before drowning!
:XD:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Valerie I too have knitted for the "chip shop babies" using up all the brightest colours I had ...bright orange bright green, florescent yellow along with some dark grey,navy and anything that would match,but they stipulate no pastel colours because of the unlikelyhood of garments being washed,the pattern I have is very easy to follow


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Darowil, I can't wait until your fish hat workshop, I've wanted to make one since Dreamweaver first posted pics of hers and it's on my todo list in capitals.
> ...


I knitted a fish hat last year but was not to happy with tail so I will join when workshop is opened


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> grilled cheese with bacon - what a great combination marianne - now why didn't i think of that? lol fresh tomatoes would be the crowning touch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As today was the coolest day for a while I decided to go top the cricket- and was thinking how badly I had coped with the weather. Thwe Maryanne messaged me to say it had reached 37C (almost 100), it had only meant to reach about 90F. Just checked becuase about 4 I was thinking how cool it had got- it down to about 30C (86). But hot tomorrow- and I have a day out planned woth Vicky and my Mum. May spend most of it driving as the car will be cool and Mum doesn't cope well with heat- and I don't like it. 
Well I guess I should eat something and need to fisnih off a Dead Fsih HAt as Shirley needs a photo to advertise it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...That shawl you posted is so gorgeous. I hope someday to be able to do something that lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A real heirloom. Bronwen looks so beautiful as does grandchild.


Dont know how I missed this what page is it posted on?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker...That shawl you posted is so gorgeous. I hope someday to be able to do something that lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A real heirloom. Bronwen looks so beautiful as does grandchild.
> ...


Here it is, very lovely too.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-150763-67.html


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

siouxann said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Like you, I thought it was a winner. Love your colour choices. So rich. Hope I can get the appropriate yarn in violet but I have dishcloth to complete and a 'Chip shop baby' sweater to startbefore that . I'm that pain in the neck - the one project at a time girl!
> ...


one of the many sites... try "fish and chip babies"

http://scottishcountryhouse.wordpress.com/2011/11/12/fish-and-chip-babies-knitting-pattern/


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Thank you Caren it is indeed beautiful..as are Mum and baby


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

agnescr said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


Thanks Agnes. I've marked the recommended site on my favourites and I'll pass on the additional information to the village ladies on Monday. I need to buy brightly coloured yarn for some sweaters as I don't keep a stash. Some internet sites indicate that they no longer need the sweaters but this doesn't appear to be the case for the charity that is known by my village senior ladies. Is it damp and cold with you this morning? It's grey and drizzly here. Would you believe I pulled four sticks of rhubarb on Monday. It is grown in one of my vegetable beds and not forced. This is very early indeed and refllects the recent weather conditions. I've stewed it with some sugar and will enjoy eating it with yoghurt. My late husband would have been so pleased as he treated the rhubarb crowns as his personal pets!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


So you had pretty much the same as the rest of Britain!!! I had asked because we have had for us as close to desert conditions this year as I would want- i.e., the farmers are really hurting- the flower is opening out- but it is too dark just now to check on it's progress!
:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


You should see them now! Bronwen is growing more beautiful as she ages- it was always big 'sis' who was the beauty in the family, and DGD is now a tall ten year old. I must post one day my favourite pic. of the DGS! But of course I am biased!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You should see them now! Bronwen is growing more beautiful as she ages- it was always big 'sis' who was the beauty in the family, and DGD is now a tall ten year old. I must post one day my favourite pic. of the DGS! But of course I am biased!


Grama's are supposed to be biased, at least I think so. It is amazing how they grow up so fast. My oldest grand daughter will be 13 in June, she is getting to be a beauty. I will have to have Sara send me an updated photo as she lives in North Carolina.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > You should see them now! Bronwen is growing more beautiful as she ages- it was always big 'sis' who was the beauty in the family, and DGD is now a tall ten year old. I must post one day my favourite pic. of the DGS! But of course I am biased!
> ...


I do try to be careful which images I post though! When they are a from a few years ago, I feel it should be safe enough!
How are you this morning, Caren? I am thinking it would be a good idea to make a cuppa, and then head back to bed!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> TNS said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


In general, we get much the same weather conditions as GB but with added rain. The rain gradient runs west to east across Ireland so it can be 3 times more wet in Galway than in Dublin and Belfast, over the year. I had a Yucca in my back garden years ago and it flowered. A beautiful sight and spectacular for east Belfast! I understand that drought has been bad and that Waikato has been hard hit. I remember doing fieldwork on a reed-based bog east of Hamilton and it was unlike anything in my previous experience. Our Irish bogs are wet and treacherous. I'd never venture on to one when alone. I've just emptied all the garden stuff from the car and I'm cold now so a cup of coffee and a wee knit for 15 minutes will warm me through. Off to Bangor in an hour to collect grandson.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am doing pretty good. Chrissy is off to school Michael elected to stay home as it is half day today. THe dogs have been fed and are chasing each other around the yard. We have a heat wave it was 28F/-2C this morning. More snow/rain on the way this afternoon. Yuck enough already.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > TNS said:
> ...


I recall getting stuck in a boggy stretch down near Loch Lomond, where we used to live- I don't know if we ever retrieved my Wellingtons! Our archaeology here is very fragile- a lot of information was lost when over enthusiastic people bulldozed sand sites- around the Wairau Bar in the South Island in particular. My brother is a great one for knowing where the local volcanic garden sites are- the Otuataua (sp?) stone fields are very close to where I live. 
And yes the Waikato is very dry this year!
(As are we) Do enjoy your time with the DGS!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am doing pretty good. Chrissy is off to school Michael elected to stay home as it is half day today. THe dogs have been fed and are chasing each other around the yard. We have a heat wave it was 28F/-2C this morning. More snow/rain on the way this afternoon. Yuck enough already.


A heat wave! wow!!!!! I know you have had it cold! looks like it will be more of the same!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I am doing pretty good. Chrissy is off to school Michael elected to stay home as it is half day today. THe dogs have been fed and are chasing each other around the yard. We have a heat wave it was 28F/-2C this morning. More snow/rain on the way this afternoon. Yuck enough already.
> ...


We have had times in the winter when it was colder than Northern Ontario and parts of Alaska. Not quite as much snow though. I expect it will warm up soon, at least I hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Spring must come eventually! bit early yet!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Spring can't come early enough this year for me. Off and running this morning will check back in later.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> i'm going to be early tonight - going to napoleon - will meet some friends and have breakfast. see you tomorrow afternoon. everyone - drive carefully.
> 
> sam


Traveling mercy , to all .


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee, and I'm ready to start my day. It's a sunny day a bit cold but clear, I like it like that. Will be out and about today. New day new things to learn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam ususally gets the weather we have the day before -- yesterday and today are clear of any snowfall - some sun and some clouds and very little wind so good travelling weather - roads have been cleared of the previous snow fall and weather has been warm enough for them to dry out. Forecast through Sunday are clear and warmer -- you should be good...have a safe trip and prayers and good wishes.



Angora1 said:


> If you don't hear from me it's because I am on my way to Ohio to see my mother. Will check the weather again but am hoping to miss the storm coming in from Chicago?? Will call Ohio to see what there weather is. We missed the storm moving from the south to the north. Had granddaughter's 6th birthday tonight and it was so cute. She loved her presents. I loved the map they had on the wall and they traced all of their father's trip on it and drew lines all the way and put stars on the parts where they were with him. My DIL sure has some great ideas. :thumbup: Hoping for good weather so I can be with my mother. Sam, if you are on, what have you heard of weather for tomorrow and Friday in your area?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for Moms and Dads everywhere.



Angora1 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Talked to my mom tonight and she has a cold. I really hope that it doesn't get any worse. It is so hard on her, especially with the COPD. Her age (89) is also a factor. It is so difficult to be sick. I am sending healing energy to all those in need. I pray that you will wake up tomorrow feeling better.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you had a good night and a wonderful time with your friends. The sun may even be out to greet you!!


thewren said:


> i'm going to be early tonight - going to napoleon - will meet some friends and have breakfast. see you tomorrow afternoon. everyone - drive carefully.
> 
> sam


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. What a touching letter he wrote at the end of his life. Thank you for sharing the link.



5mmdpns said:


> I feel incredibly sad tonight. Canada's beloved Stompin Tom Conners has died. He was 77. He only sang songs about Canada and all the songs he wrote were about life in Canada. He never sang anyone else's songs, only his own. A Canadian legend has gone on to sing with the angels and his smile will still go on!
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/stompin-tom-connors-dies-at-77-1.1185264


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Would like one of those walking sticks..
I had a great looking one a friend carved of an artsy limb, was in the car , car in for a little work AND cane gonee.
owner would not talk.. arg................
other small things missing too. 
sticky fingers,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning everyone, I'm behind again, go figure, and heading out again in just a bit but wanted to stop in and say hi. DH decided he wanted to see real mountains and not just small mountains like he's seen since we've been here so he got to see real mountains and more than 2inches of snow on the ground at one time yesterday, said he was on sensory overload :shock: . We took hwy 14 around from Ft. Collins to Denver, quite a longer trip, it's usually one hour it took closer to 6 I think:hunf: , but it was beautiful. 
Have a wonderful day everyone, hope all are doing well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning or happy day for those in other time zones. A cold 28F here this morning but suppose to warm up to 57. Winds today aren't as strong as they were yesterday. DH is in a neighboring state working for a few days. He's a carpenter and said the winds were so strong yesterday they had to stop working on the project because they couldn't get the wood up to the roof.
I DH don't like it when he is out of town but it is infrequent and this trip his is working with a dear friend so I make the best of it. So used to having him beside me in bed I had a bit of a time trying to go to sleep. 

Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer. Have to go back in 3 months and then if all well will no have to go back for a year. Yippee!

Lurker loved your shawl and the pictures of DD and GD. You are one talented lady for sure. Also thoroughly enjoyed talking with you the other night. The yucca plant is amazing. I hope you will be able to post pictures when it blooms.

Youngest DD wanted to have her hair colored yesterday when we got home so off to the salon we went. She decided to go back to the blonde she is naturally as much as possible. Now this morning she doesn't like it because it is much too light; white even in some areas so we will go back this afternoon for some correction. DD and one of the GD are trying to get me to have a few strands of pink or purple put in my hair. They know I was a wild child with hair coloring when much younger. Haven't completely decided yet; am tempted I must admit. LOL

Have to have a mammogram this morning. Hmmmmm....should I go slam "the sisters" in the refrigerator door to prepare for it or not....LOL Sorry if I've offended anyone. Being silly I know and I know they are helpful for early detection but goodness they are torturous.

Angora sending well wishes for a safe trip to see your mom. Hope you have a wonderful birthday celebration with her and that her health is good. Sending prayers up for those with health issues and weather difficulties.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Poledra. I love majestic mountain scenery and these certainly fit the bill. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks to all of you who found sites about the chip shop sweaters! I'm going to look through my stash to see what i have that would be suitable. I do enjoy knitting for babies and small children, but will never have any grandbabies, so charity knitting is a wonderful outlet for me.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm behind again, go figure, and heading out again in just a bit but wanted to stop in and say hi. DH decided he wanted to see real mountains and not just small mountains like he's seen since we've been here so he got to see real mountains and more than 2inches of snow on the ground at one time yesterday, said he was on sensory overload :shock: . We took hwy 14 around from Ft. Collins to Denver, quite a longer trip, it's usually one hour it took closer to 6 I think:hunf: , but it was beautiful.
> Have a wonderful day everyone, hope all are doing well.


That is beautiful . Thanks for sharing. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or happy day for those in other time zones. A cold 28F here this morning but suppose to warm up to 57. Winds today aren't as strong as they were yesterday. DH is in a neighboring state working for a few days. He's a carpenter and said the winds were so strong yesterday they had to stop working on the project because they couldn't get the wood up to the roof.
> I DH don't like it when he is out of town but it is infrequent and this trip his is working with a dear friend so I make the best of it. So used to having him beside me in bed I had a bit of a time trying to go to sleep.
> 
> Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer. Have to go back in 3 months and then if all well will no have to go back for a year. Yippee!
> ...


Look at that another answered prayer. Yaaaaaaaaaaaa :lol:
Ditto on the mammogram


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie, know what it is like to be worried about your mother and a cold with COPD is not good. My mother has that too along with her other problems. Prayers for her.[/quote]

Thank you so much. I really appreciate the prayers. I'm getting ready to call her and see how she is.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't know how, but I totally missed this round. 

I will join the next one.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations Gwen, what great news!!!!!!!

Angora, you should be fine driving. The storm was in Washington, DC yesterday so is well by where you want to go.

My cold is settling in my chest. I'm afraid I will have to go to the doctor, if it doesn't ease up soon...dang! I had really bad bronchitis/almost pneumonia when I was 18 so have always had a bit of a weakness there, I think. I rarely get a cold (last one was in 2005, can you believe that?) but when I do, this is what happens - ugh!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

A lot of weather recrimination here....the predicted storm didn't amount to much but the forecasts were so dire that many schools and government facilities closed. Turned out to be more rain than snow. But just a few miles west there were the predicted heavy snows. I'm just enjoying today's sunshine and blue skies. It's probably hard to be a weatherman...

Prayers for all the dear mothers and loving daughters.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Probably should have said meteorologist since some are women...in fact one of my favorites is a "weatherwoman"...she seems less prone to excessive drama.



ChrisEl said:


> A lot of weather recrimination here....the predicted storm didn't amount to much but the forecasts were so dire that many schools and government facilities closed. Turned out to be more rain than snow. But just a few miles west there were the predicted heavy snows. I'm just enjoying today's sunshine and blue skies. It's probably hard to be a weatherman...
> 
> Prayers for all the dear mothers and loving daughters.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning all! I'm moving very slowly today as I fell at school yesterday in front of my first class. I went down hard on my (already bad) knees and when I pulled up my pant legs both of them were skinned. So I bandaged them and iced them all morning. Today I am not wearing a bandage on them as it hurts more with it on and I'm wearing shorter pants so nothing rubs on them. But am still moving slow. The worst thing about it is I'll have white spots on my knees where the tan was skinned off! I so hate when that happens.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh Sandy, so sorry you had a bad fall...hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm behind again, go figure, and heading out again in just a bit but wanted to stop in and say hi. DH decided he wanted to see real mountains and not just small mountains like he's seen since we've been here so he got to see real mountains and more than 2inches of snow on the ground at one time yesterday, said he was on sensory overload :shock: . We took hwy 14 around from Ft. Collins to Denver, quite a longer trip, it's usually one hour it took closer to 6 I think:hunf: , but it was beautiful.
> Have a wonderful day everyone, hope all are doing well.


that looks so lovely,Kaye- did you get lots of knitting done while you traveled- or was the scenery too spectacular?


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry you had a fall Sandy. Hope you are not too sore.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm behind again, go figure, and heading out again in just a bit but wanted to stop in and say hi. DH decided he wanted to see real mountains and not just small mountains like he's seen since we've been here so he got to see real mountains and more than 2inches of snow on the ground at one time yesterday, said he was on sensory overload :shock: . We took hwy 14 around from Ft. Collins to Denver, quite a longer trip, it's usually one hour it took closer to 6 I think:hunf: , but it was beautiful.
> Have a wonderful day everyone, hope all are doing well.


Does look like it must have been beautiful


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

breathtaking pix!!
thnxx,,,,
bets


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh yes the century plant is an agave. I've seen them grow over a foot overnight! They look like huge asparagus when they shoot up and then lots of huge flowers. Then the plant dies with all energy spent. There was a huge one at El Pedregal in Carefree


They're amazing--our neighbors in our old house had one and we loved seeing it. Our yuccas grow pretty slowly--some in our back yard are at least 10 years old but only about 2' high. The ones up where Bub works are at least as old as I am (probably more).

Telling them apart when they are small is tricky--lots of things look similar! One day one of DD's friends asked me why I had a yucca in a pot in the house, but he meant my pineapple plant.

Sad to hear Canada has lost a national treasure, Zoe.

Angora, safe travels to you--and a happy day to your mom. Healing thoughts to all who need them, always!

DD worked on her walking stick yesterday. She's carving it into a snake and wants to put stones in for eyes. I can't wait to see it done! Mine is a bit too tall (might be suitable for an NBA player!) and will need trimming. I think I know what I want to do with it, so I'd better find time to start. I also have a shorter one made of Kentucky grapevine that I do adore, but it's much heavier than the yucca. I hope to get some pictures of the new ones before they all go home after the workshop.

I still owe my SisIL a fish hat--I should get that done and send it with DD when she goes out there...

Yeah for your good report, Gwenie! Hope the next thing goes well, too!

Sandy, I hope you're feeling better since your fall. Soreness is not fun!

Oldest DD called last night for some crochet advice--so happy she's learning again! She doesn't have a lot of time to practice with the bebbies, but she's focusing on small projects and doing when she can. 

Has anyone heard from Southern Gal? She & her family have been on my mind.

Ah, I must get going here--duty calls! Have a good day/night, everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or happy day for those in other time zones. A cold 28F here this morning but suppose to warm up to 57. Winds today aren't as strong as they were yesterday. DH is in a neighboring state working for a few days. He's a carpenter and said the winds were so strong yesterday they had to stop working on the project because they couldn't get the wood up to the roof.
> I DH don't like it when he is out of town but it is infrequent and this trip his is working with a dear friend so I make the best of it. So used to having him beside me in bed I had a bit of a time trying to go to sleep.
> 
> Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer. Have to go back in 3 months and then if all well will no have to go back for a year. Yippee!
> ...


So glad you have had a good report. Praying it will be a ditto for the mammogram- my last one was remarkably gentle.
I agree it was good to talk the other night- isn't Skype amazing when it works- like anything to do with computers!
thanks for the compliment.
It can be hard when DH is away- I know that one only too well.
I used to have a yen to have those tiny braids with Rasta beads- but I think it is a bit pricey, and I have had report it can be really itchy- but if you do go technicolour, you must let us see!
Hope you are enjoying your morning! God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Good morning all! I'm moving very slowly today as I fell at school yesterday in front of my first class. I went down hard on my (already bad) knees and when I pulled up my pant legs both of them were skinned. So I bandaged them and iced them all morning. Today I am not wearing a bandage on them as it hurts more with it on and I'm wearing shorter pants so nothing rubs on them. But am still moving slow. The worst thing about it is I'll have white spots on my knees where the tan was skinned off! I so hate when that happens.


Sorry to hear this, Sandy! Sounds like it will be long pants for a while, after you have healed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> A lot of weather recrimination here....the predicted storm didn't amount to much but the forecasts were so dire that many schools and government facilities closed. Turned out to be more rain than snow. But just a few miles west there were the predicted heavy snows. I'm just enjoying today's sunshine and blue skies. It's probably hard to be a weatherman...
> 
> Prayers for all the dear mothers and loving daughters.


The way the world is today if they don't warn us they could be accused of being responsible for any deaths that occured. And they can;t possibly be so accurateesurelly as to say exactly what track it will take- after all only a few miles away it sounds like it was as bad.

About 30 years ago we had huge bushfires. The electiricty company was found responsible becuase they had trees overhanging the power lines which caught alight in the terrible winds and heat. Today in the news the company is basically being accused of charging consumers to chop down the overhanging trees! Do they really think that the company is going to simply keep the cost to themselves- or course it will be transferred to the consumers. So they were blamed for the fires and now they are being blamed for trying to prevent it happening again. So they can't win either (like the weatherpeople- which is how I got to this). They need to stop it but at no expnse to the consumers- and I am not happy to be looking at $10 extra a week which is what I think they have said it will cost us but if they have to chop down the trees what do people expect.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer....
> 
> Youngest DD wanted to have her hair colored yesterday when we got home so off to the salon we went. She decided to go back to the blonde she is naturally as much as possible. Now this morning she doesn't like it because it is much too light; white even in some areas so we will go back this afternoon for some correction. DD and one of the GD are trying to get me to have a few strands of pink or purple put in my hair. They know I was a wild child with hair coloring when much younger. Haven't completely decided yet; am tempted I must admit. LOL
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure if I shortened this message ok, Hopefully it will be readable.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sandy so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope the soreness will ease up soon. 

Lurker I once, when my hair was long had my hair in those braids minus the beads. A friend had put them in for me. It took forever and oh my did it hurt because they had to be pulled so tight. Thank goodness it wasn't something I paid for because I had to take them out after only a couple of days because it gave me a headache. LOL I think folks that wear their hair that way must start doing it young and get used to it. I also would think it would itch after a short time since you can't really shampoo your hair with them in just rinse it. Youngest DD has lately mentioned about getting dreadlocks. I just hope she doesn't. The stylist yesterday told her that yes her hair would do well BUT when she didn't like them she would have to more than likely have to have them cut out. I'm pretty sure that had deterred her from getting them since she doesn't want short hair. Stylist also mentioned how they would smell after awhile because once again shampooing would be minimal to none.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwen so glad your report was good- and hoping the mammongram will be clear too. They are such fun! lol

Hope your knees soon feel better Sandy.

I've been here all evening and night and thinking how quite everyone was here as no email had come in. The one came in and it had 3 or 4 pages on it! Was getting to the stage of thinking I would need to find an old posting.
And now I really should be going to bed, 2.30AM and going our for hte day with my lyoungest andd my mother. Might spend most of it driving round as it is going to be 35 (mid ninties) and hte car will be cool. But Vicky has a week off so we are having a day togehter. We had hoped to get awayfor a couple of days but it turne dout that neither of us could get our cars!
I don't mind it when DH is away for a few days- in fact I like it. Hes with his mother and aunt at the moment looking at the area where they were bought up (his mother and aunt that is), his mother still lives where David was bought up- not the same house but same small country town.
But I've finished a Dead Fish HAt (well I need to repositionone fin, I managed to put it the wrong palce. And I have managed to do a bit more of my Adult Suprise JAcket (should have been working on MILs stuff as it is needed for Sunday her birthday, but I couldn't remember what it was I should be doing! But good to work on the ASJ again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope the soreness will ease up soon.
> 
> Lurker I once, when my hair was long had my hair in those braids minus the beads. A friend had put them in for me. It took forever and oh my did it hurt because they had to be pulled so tight. Thank goodness it wasn't something I paid for because I had to take them out after only a couple of days because it gave me a headache. LOL I think folks that wear their hair that way must start doing it young and get used to it. I also would think it would itch after a short time since you can't really shampoo your hair with them in just rinse it. Youngest DD has lately mentioned about getting dreadlocks. I just hope she doesn't. The stylist yesterday told her that yes her hair would do well BUT when she didn't like them she would have to more than likely have to have them cut out. I'm pretty sure that had deterred her from getting them since she doesn't want short hair. Stylist also mentioned how they would smell after awhile because once again shampooing would be minimal to none.


 :lol: :lol: :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to appointment...will see you fine folks later!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandy so sorry to hear about your fall. I hope the soreness will ease up soon.
> 
> Lurker I once, when my hair was long had my hair in those braids minus the beads. A friend had put them in for me. It took forever and oh my did it hurt because they had to be pulled so tight. Thank goodness it wasn't something I paid for because I had to take them out after only a couple of days because it gave me a headache. LOL I think folks that wear their hair that way must start doing it young and get used to it. I also would think it would itch after a short time since you can't really shampoo your hair with them in just rinse it. Youngest DD has lately mentioned about getting dreadlocks. I just hope she doesn't. The stylist yesterday told her that yes her hair would do well BUT when she didn't like them she would have to more than likely have to have them cut out. I'm pretty sure that had deterred her from getting them since she doesn't want short hair. Stylist also mentioned how they would smell after awhile because once again shampooing would be minimal to none.


I just can't see the attraction for dreadlocks- they simply look like uncared for hair no matter how well cared for it is. One sister has two sons, one has very long dreadlocks and the other keeps his head shaven- total extremes of hair for the two of them!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mjs said:


> Have you been to Durrell's zoo on Jersey? I wanted to go but know that is not in my future. We did have the director here for a lecture.


...................................................................................

I was there a few years ago and it's a great zoo. DH had almost to drag me bodily away from the orang-utans' compound! I could have stood there all day and watched their antics. Also loved how there were two play areas side by side, both with climbing frames, ropes, swings, etc, but one was for children and the other for the orangs. As they were all playing on the swings, etc, it was hard to tell who was watching who! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from a great trip to Skye and we were really lucky with the weather, it was cold but dry and bright. I'll post some pics later, just trying to catch up with 45 pages!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I can barely contain my laughter. After school, I suggested to the DGS that we go to the Garden Centre at Donaghadee to buy tree stakes and ties. As we drove in to the car park, he exclaimed in a most adult fashion. 'I haven't been here for years!! Years!!' He was five years old at the end of January! I flew over Ruapehu on my way to Canterbury and I was in awe. It is huge! All best.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> Made southwest eggrolls, teaching my GS how to roll them. Watching tv and catching up on TP.
> Nice socks; sill haven't attempted them. Hope our travelers have safe roads and good weather. Would love to be with the Arizona ones. Made several trips to the casinos in Laphlin (sp). In 2002, mom and I, plus two doxies, went from Ft. Huachuca to San Diego, then up to Havasu City then to Las Vegas, then Phoenix, then home. Lovely trip but hot because it was the end of May.
> Thanks again for all the wishes. I couldn't even tell he had been injured.
> ...


So glad the little one seems to be okay! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good news on the cancer screening---I think the day I got the news that I didn't have to have another visit for 6 months was the day I did the most celebrating -- (next time 1 year)! And, I absolutely love that I don't have to be in the treatment area anymore---I'm back in the screening area!!

I know the mammograms hurt like hell---but, I believe that one may have saved my life by catching a very aggressive type of cancer very early so it could be treated early and aggressively.



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or happy day for those in other time zones. A cold 28F here this morning but suppose to warm up to 57. Winds today aren't as strong as they were yesterday. DH is in a neighboring state working for a few days. He's a carpenter and said the winds were so strong yesterday they had to stop working on the project because they couldn't get the wood up to the roof.
> I DH don't like it when he is out of town but it is infrequent and this trip his is working with a dear friend so I make the best of it. So used to having him beside me in bed I had a bit of a time trying to go to sleep.
> 
> Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer. Have to go back in 3 months and then if all well will no have to go back for a year. Yippee!
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

KateB said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> > Well, went up to the hospital with my DD this morning to check on babe. My GD had called to say that most likely would be released today. Emmett was awake and alert. He smiled when I talked to him. The neurologist came in and said that the fracture was minor and that he didn't think that it would cause any further problems. He will do a followup visit in a month and see his regular doctor next week. He was bouncy and happy. Left the hospital around 1pm.
> ...


Such good news for the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yup...sounds like your system needs a little kick start of antibiotics to kill this one...hope you feel better soon.



gottastch said:


> Congratulations Gwen, what great news!!!!!!!
> 
> Angora, you should be fine driving. The storm was in Washington, DC yesterday so is well by where you want to go.
> 
> My cold is settling in my chest. I'm afraid I will have to go to the doctor, if it doesn't ease up soon...dang! I had really bad bronchitis/almost pneumonia when I was 18 so have always had a bit of a weakness there, I think. I rarely get a cold (last one was in 2005, can you believe that?) but when I do, this is what happens - ugh!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our school district decided to call off school at 8:00 p.m. before the storm had even hit...but they wanted parents to be able to get other childcare arrangemens in place....plus they didn't want to have to deal with bus situations..the storm wasn't nearly as bad as predicted -- but I say error on the safe side is okay.



ChrisEl said:


> A lot of weather recrimination here....the predicted storm didn't amount to much but the forecasts were so dire that many schools and government facilities closed. Turned out to be more rain than snow. But just a few miles west there were the predicted heavy snows. I'm just enjoying today's sunshine and blue skies. It's probably hard to be a weatherman...
> 
> Prayers for all the dear mothers and loving daughters.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it....their conception of time is so much fun!



ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > ptofValerie said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the mountain pictures. I have two nephews in CO and want to get there again soon. One of them had their wedding at the Ford Gardens in Vail in the beginning of June---it was so lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sandy, hope your knees heal quickly---ouch!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious to know what sort of summer you had last year? We have had it hotter and a lot drier than usual. the flower spike can be seen to be lengthening today. I am finding it fascinating! (My brother is off down to the Waikato- an hour or so by car, because he is concerned about the stock on my niece's small holding getting enough water to cope with the drought.)
> ...


 TNS

So you had pretty much the same as the rest of Britain!!! I had asked because we have had for us as close to desert conditions this year as I would want- i.e., the farmers are really hurting- the flower is opening out- but it is too dark just now to check on it's progress!
:thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:[/quote]

In general, we get much the same weather conditions as GB but with added rain. The rain gradient runs west to east across Ireland so it can be 3 times more wet in Galway than in Dublin and Belfast, over the year. I had a Yucca in my back garden years ago and it flowered. A beautiful sight and spectacular for east Belfast! I understand that drought has been bad and that Waikato has been hard hit. I remember doing fieldwork on a reed-based bog east of Hamilton and it was unlike anything in my previous experience. Our Irish bogs are wet and treacherous. I'd never venture on to one when alone. I've just emptied all the garden stuff from the car and I'm cold now so a cup of coffee and a wee knit for 15 minutes will warm me through. Off to Bangor in an hour to collect grandson.[/quote]

I recall getting stuck in a boggy stretch down near Loch Lomond, where we used to live- I don't know if we ever retrieved my Wellingtons! Our archaeology here is very fragile- a lot of information was lost when over enthusiastic people bulldozed sand sites- around the Wairau Bar in the South Island in particular. My brother is a great one for knowing where the local volcanic garden sites are- the Otuataua stone fields are very close to where I live. 
And yes the Waikato is very dry this year!
(As are we) Do enjoy your time with the DGS![/quote]

I can barely contain my laughter. After school, I suggested to the DGS that we go to the Garden Centre at Donaghadee to buy tree stakes and ties. As we drove in to the car park, he exclaimed in a most adult fashion. 'I haven't been here for years!! Years!!' He was five years old at the end of January! I flew over Ruapehu on my way to Canterbury and I was in awe. It is huge! All best.[/quote]

The DGC can come out with such pearlers!
The Volcanoes are quite spectacular from any angle. The one that has recently been erupting is Tongariro- rather disconcerting for the school party who were trekking through!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I think that is what happened here. Heard someone say that since the "Snowpocalypse" storm of a few years back that shut everything down for a week there is increased concern and caution.



darowil said:


> ChrisEl said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of weather recrimination here....the predicted storm didn't amount to much but the forecasts were so dire that many schools and government facilities closed. Turned out to be more rain than snow. But just a few miles west there were the predicted heavy snows. I'm just enjoying today's sunshine and blue skies. It's probably hard to be a weatherman...
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all, just got back from the doctor. I have an inhaler to use 4 times a day and some antibiotics to take. I should be "back in the pink" in no time


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts heading your way, gottastch!

I just glanced out and saw my car is gone--had a mini freakout and then remembered the girls are out driving. LOL I am not used to this! But it will be good for her to have her license!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.

Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna, many thanks!

Gwen, love the hair!!!!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


Gwenie congrats on the good news! I really love the purple in your hair. I think it looks great!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


Come on, fess up --- you are a wild child at heart!!! Zoe


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to go Gwen!! I love you hair!! Glad the mammogram went ok.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, go for it, Gwen! LOL Oldest DD just made hers bright yellow--a bit much for me, but I like being a redhead anyhow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


Love it Gwennie - you go girl!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Some pics from the beautiful Isle of Skye.

Having problems getting the pics to download, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Is this where I post to join the knitting tea party?


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes ma'am Carlene. Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh oh, looks like I've caught Gwennie's double-posting disease - lol!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your post and the watch this topic stays checked with get you links for the incoming posts. 
And a welcome to the table from all of us here. Hope to hear from you on any topic here that interests you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Yes ma'am Carlene. Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!


Great !! only took me 2hrs to figure out what the heck post meant lol This is all new 2 me & hope I can blunder through all this computer razzmatazz so I can make some friends.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ma'am Carlene. Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!
> ...


Good job "posting"...you are on your way


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

CarleneK said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Yes ma'am Carlene. Welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!
> ...


You've made the friends already. The computer expertise is on its way! Welcome to this lovely place.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


Oh, you look absolutely gorgeous. What a confident and elegant lady. Glad we're friends!!!


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

ptofValerie said:


> CarleneK said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Yay !!(now what the heck is a link?Is that what answers are?If nothing else,I'll give u all a lol


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or happy day for those in other time zones. A cold 28F here this morning but suppose to warm up to 57. Winds today aren't as strong as they were yesterday. DH is in a neighboring state working for a few days. He's a carpenter and said the winds were so strong yesterday they had to stop working on the project because they couldn't get the wood up to the roof.
> I DH don't like it when he is out of town but it is infrequent and this trip his is working with a dear friend so I make the best of it. So used to having him beside me in bed I had a bit of a time trying to go to sleep.
> 
> Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer. Have to go back in 3 months and then if all well will no have to go back for a year. Yippee!
> ...


Congrats on the no cancer!! Woot woot happy dance


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


YOU GO GIRL!!! Looking good :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: 
Love your spirit.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your reply's (makes me feel all fuzzy inside).
In a short time the computer has brought new friends into my
quite,sometimes lonesome life,thanks again. Well,by golly I think
I"ve got the hang of it !!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwenie, love the hair!! Never know what we will do when our men are out of town, last time mine was gone I wallpapered a wall in the kitchen.

Sandy so sorry about your fall, no fun. You ladies need to quit falling can't have you torn up!!

Prayers coming your way Pammie and Angora and for anyone else whose mom or dad is ill.

Welcome Carlene and all if our newcomers, so nice that more people are finding us!

Just got home did dishes, cleaned dining room and caught up here. Left first thing this morning with DS3 to get some things dine. Went to a material , just as bad as yarn, need to make a pillow for one of my BFFs DGD. I made one a few years ago for her older brother & sister and now she is 4 and keeps taking sisters pillow so will make her her own. Also want to make me a lap quilt, a large one. Every one have safe, warm, cool wonderful evening/day. Hugs and prayers for all


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of mountains/hills from different parts of the world. Thank you all for sharing


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Gwenie, love the hair!! Never know what we will do when our men are out of town, last time mine was gone I wallpapered a wall in the kitchen.
> 
> Sandy so sorry about your fall, no fun. You ladies need to quit falling can't have you torn up!!
> 
> ...


I'd better get some clothes and kit assembled for tomorrow as I'm off to the Ulster Beekeepers Annual spring conference - with my current knitting, which is a pink washcloth. It is the most ravishing pink! I'll catch up early tomorrow and then see what Sam has in store for us late on Friday Stateside - early Saturday here in Ireland. Carlene watch for Sam's link to the new party. It'll be here on the Forum about 5pm in Ohio - I think!! And get your pots and pans out as the recipes are of the very best. Now, where do I keep my hot water bottle for bed. The Greenmount Campus is not a tropical paradise. That's Pontuf's territory!! Affectionately.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't worry, you're on antibiotics so we won't catch it from you.



gottastch said:


> Oh oh, looks like I've caught Gwennie's double-posting disease - lol!!!!


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Genie pooh, I like it! Calls attention to your eyes.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

CarleneK said:


> Is this where I post to join the knitting tea party?


Sure is! Just grab a cuppa and scootch someone over. Welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is breath taking KateB. How I would love to be able to travel abroad. 


KateB said:


> Some pics from the beautiful Isle of Skye.
> 
> Having problems getting the pics to download, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Well, scratch Napa trip. Snow in the Tehachapi mtns. Can't get thru to Bakersfield. Rescheduled for later in March. Good news I won't miss our quilt show.
Sassy joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delighted to see you joining us CarleneK!. You will love the tea party. It is so much fun sharing the craft and you'll always find a soft spot to lean on when in times you need the support. Looking forward to seeing some of your knitting or crochet work. Gweniepooh



CarleneK said:


> Thank you all for your reply's (makes me feel all fuzzy inside).
> In a short time the computer has brought new friends into my
> quite,sometimes lonesome life,thanks again. Well,by golly I think
> I"ve got the hang of it !!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know it Zoe!!! Hope you are having a good day and that mom and dad are fairing well. When do you go back to the dentist?



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome, Carlene. Don't worry about the computer stuff, we'll walk you through anything you want to do: You asked what is a link---it's anything that will take you to somewhere else on the computer; it's also known as a url address - such as this:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting%7Ccrochet&query=Easter&sort=best&view=captioned_thumbs

if you copy and paste that in your internet address line, it will take you to a great website (Ravelry.com) where you can sign up for free access to patterns, yarns, ideas, etc.
this link is a search of all the free knitting and crocheting Easter things. Have fun.

Like your hair, Gwen. DH will be amazed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really didn't intend for it to be this late before i made it back - i had lunch with heidi and gary - we discussed toilets - interesting table conversation. lol with the new bathroom floor came a new toilet. it was a leaky toilet that rotted out the floor to begin with. a case of a stitch in time saves nine not being done - gary installed the toilet over a used seat - and didn't repair it even after they saw the leak. oh well.

so we discussed which one they were going to get - i never knew there were so many choices - i like the idea of a heated seat. lol 

so they left and i came home intending to get on but got caught by the baby blanket calling out to me - start me - start me. so 120sts plus four rows later it is started. maybe eight rows of seed stitch - and then an 8st border i am going to fill in the center with the mesh stitch. i think it should look good. i had thought of filling the center with the ****** stitch - i had done a scarf for heidi with the stitch - every row is the same which would be nice - i have a couple of rows before i will need to make a decision.

the snow is almost gone - it has been above freezing - the sun was out in bits and spurts - and if the weekend is to be as warm - midfifties - as they say - it will be gone by monday morning. we are also to get some rain sunday pm.

a slight crisis with the boys. they do not like to go upstairs to the bathroom - especially when mother is not there - heidi was over here - we were working on the computer - the boys came in - ayden was complaining that avery had peed on his pant leg. they had gone outside to pee - (a common ocurance) - and avery proceeded to pee on ayden pant leg. i asked him why he didn't move and he said "i did" - to which avery added - "i just peed a little higher and got him again". we could't help to laugh - the boys thought it was funny - isn't life wonderful. lol

now i need to get busy and catch up.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> ...


Me too! And thank you so much for the compliment:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on agnes - three of my favorite tastes in the same sandwich - wow.

sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > grilled cheese with bacon - what a great combination marianne - now why didn't i think of that? lol fresh tomatoes would be the crowning touch.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam my vote goes for a heated seat too. Had an aunt thast had a fur covered toilet seat. As a child I thought it quite fancy. Your grandsons antics made me laugh out loud. How funny; I don't think I could have kept a straight face listening to that cause I sure chuckled here.

Sam you really need to post some more of your projects. Can't wait to see the sweater you've mentioned before and now the baby blanket.



thewren said:


> i really didn't intend for it to be this late before i made it back - i had lunch with heidi and gary - we discussed toilets - interesting table conversation. lol with the new bathroom floor came a new toilet. it was a leaky toilet that rotted out the floor to begin with. a case of a stitch in time saves nine not being done - gary installed the toilet over a used seat - and didn't repair it even after they saw the leak. oh well.
> 
> so we discussed which one they were going to get - i never knew there were so many choices - i like the idea of a heated seat. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> Is this where I post to join the knitting tea party?


Hi Carlene!!!! Yes, you made it here! Glad you got the link to it to work! Welcome again! Glad you are here and Sam, aka theWren, our host will welcome you when he comes on line! Lots to talk about here. Please share with us and you will get to know us all too! We love to chatter and share with everyone who comes to join our conversation around the tea parlour! Zoe


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thursday evening, caught up on all the posts. Glad to hear all the good news about health issues. Hello to all the newbies. Spent a relaxing week so far. Did some knitting, tv watching and a bit of cooking for my DD family. Ready to go back to work but no call today. 
Safe travels to all who are and best wishes to all who need it. See you all on next TP.

Kathy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You know it Zoe!!! Hope you are having a good day and that mom and dad are fairing well. When do you go back to the dentist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahah, you are a darling wild child!!! I go back March 26 for 4pm and then stay overnight and go back for 10am the next day. Much better to stay overnight than to drive home and go back the next day! She also told me that if I wake up and it is not a good fibromyalgia day for me, just to phone in and tell them. They will rebook me! So nice to have an understanding dentist. hmmmmm, guess I love her already! Zoe


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I was just catching up with everyone's doings when I came to your post about the grandsons, Sam. You caught me at just the right moment with that one - I'm still laughing!!

It's good to know folks seem to be doing well today - Gwen, I love the purple hair (and the good oncology news  ). Pictures from the Colorado Rockies to the hills of Skye - I feel like a world traveler. And welcome, Carlene. You've come to the right place for sure!

It's a pretty nice day here in the Northwest, mostly sun and temps in the low 50's. I've even got the back door open so the dogs can go out on the deck at will. Willow especially likes to lie out there if there's even a glimmer of sun. Steve is more likely to stay by me and then go charging outside at full speed whenever anyone walks past our fence, especially with another dog. It's quite entertaining. What can I say? I'm easy to entertain. :roll: Well, I think it's time for me to get to my knitting. Still working on the Winter Mirage scarf and I want to get done so I can start up in the basic crochet workshop. So many projects! See you all later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hahahah, Sam, with that heated toilet seat you might be inclined to sit and stay awhile! beats the cold outhouse blues in the winter time! *chuckles* Zoe


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

thewren said:


> i really didn't intend for it to be this late before i made it back - i had lunch with heidi and gary - we discussed toilets - interesting table conversation. lol with the new bathroom floor came a new toilet. it was a leaky toilet that rotted out the floor to begin with. a case of a stitch in time saves nine not being done - gary installed the toilet over a used seat - and didn't repair it even after they saw the leak. oh well.
> 
> so we discussed which one they were going to get - i never knew there were so many choices - i like the idea of a heated seat. lol
> 
> ...


That had me laughing out loud Sam. Also made me a bit glad I had one of each and not two boys lol.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Afternoon on Thursday from Kingman Arizona!!! I still am not close to catching up with you guys!!! I did see that Heidi, SoGal and Marge are having a particularly rough time of it so I want to wish them well - I will continue to catch up but the fastest way is to not comment.... hard to do with this group!!! Our trip was fun - we called it our shake down trip with the new trailer and it was that - the first night my lettuce froze and it took poor Alan all day to figure out how to "adjust" the fridge since it doesn't have a thermostat... he finally got that squared away and we did some investigating of the area. I have never seen so many RV's and we were told that we missed the peak which is in January. My camera took a dump so I didn't get pictures this time - but I promise I will be better prepared next time. Most of the vendors were of little interest to me- a lot of "swap meet/dollar store" stuff. All of the antique dealers had moved on already - I love to look at all the goodies that come out of the midwest.... I'm a freak for old kitchen stuff. I didn't make it to the Craft store or the one vendor that sold yarn.... next time. We ended up with a flat tire.... and then a problem with the holding tank.... so we spent a lot of time at the 3 hardware stores!! That's ok - we were together and made it back just fine. The next trip will be easier. I did make it to a used book store and picked up some knitting magazines.... I need to go through them - at 3 for a dollar I just grabbed a stack! We will be going back that way for sure - there is a lot of history and sights to see in and around the town. It will soon be too hot down there so our next trip may be up to Flagstaff or the Grand Canyon. We are getting a storm coming through here tomorrow - I plan on staying in so maybe I will catch up before the new KTP starts!!! Missed you guys - it would have been so nice to be able to keep up while we were gone - but the wi-fi was just not fast enough to keep me from going crazy!!! There was plenty of knitting time - so I will have pictures of new projects in the next couple of days!! luv-AZ


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > CarleneK said:
> ...


Welcome to the KTP (knitting tea party) Carlene. You will be welcome to join in or sit back whenever you please. If you look at the top left hand side of the page you will see either the word Watch or Unwatch in a little box, if it says watch, click on it, then you will get short emails informing you that there are new posts on the KTP. This will save you looking for it when you want to come on board. Hope this helps. I've found some real friends on here, sure you can too,

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's not until i see pictures like this that i remember how much i miss the mountains - flat is so boring.

sam

thank you for sharing poledra



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, I'm behind again, go figure, and heading out again in just a bit but wanted to stop in and say hi. DH decided he wanted to see real mountains and not just small mountains like he's seen since we've been here so he got to see real mountains and more than 2inches of snow on the ground at one time yesterday, said he was on sensory overload :shock: . We took hwy 14 around from Ft. Collins to Denver, quite a longer trip, it's usually one hour it took closer to 6 I think:hunf: , but it was beautiful.
> Have a wonderful day everyone, hope all are doing well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i can always depend on you to give me a good laugh - i can see you standing by the refrigerator door grimicing.

great news on the cancer - actually no cancer - that would make my day.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning or happy day for those in other time zones. A cold 28F here this morning but suppose to warm up to 57. Winds today aren't as strong as they were yesterday. DH is in a neighboring state working for a few days. He's a carpenter and said the winds were so strong yesterday they had to stop working on the project because they couldn't get the wood up to the roof.
> I DH don't like it when he is out of town but it is infrequent and this trip his is working with a dear friend so I make the best of it. So used to having him beside me in bed I had a bit of a time trying to go to sleep.
> 
> Yesterday had a good report from oncologist; no sign of cancer. Have to go back in 3 months and then if all well will no have to go back for a year. Yippee!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some pics from the beautiful Isle of Skye.
> 
> Having problems getting the pics to download, I'll try again tomorrow.


Lovely photo looks so peaceful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sandy - they will tan again. maybe you need a good massage to get everything lined up and smoothed out.

sam



Sandy said:


> Good morning all! I'm moving very slowly today as I fell at school yesterday in front of my first class. I went down hard on my (already bad) knees and when I pulled up my pant legs both of them were skinned. So I bandaged them and iced them all morning. Today I am not wearing a bandage on them as it hurts more with it on and I'm wearing shorter pants so nothing rubs on them. But am still moving slow. The worst thing about it is I'll have white spots on my knees where the tan was skinned off! I so hate when that happens.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure sandy has any long pants - do you sandy?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all! I'm moving very slowly today as I fell at school yesterday in front of my first class. I went down hard on my (already bad) knees and when I pulled up my pant legs both of them were skinned. So I bandaged them and iced them all morning. Today I am not wearing a bandage on them as it hurts more with it on and I'm wearing shorter pants so nothing rubs on them. But am still moving slow. The worst thing about it is I'll have white spots on my knees where the tan was skinned off! I so hate when that happens.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound.

sam



KateB said:


> Just got back from a great trip to Skye and we were really lucky with the weather, it was cold but dry and bright. I'll post some pics later, just trying to catch up with 45 pages!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news gottastch - the inhaler should help you breathe easier.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hi all, just got back from the doctor. I have an inhaler to use 4 times a day and some antibiotics to take. I should be "back in the pink" in no time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like it gwen - if i didn't wear my hair so short i would try something like that.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

thewren said:


> excellent news gottastch - the inhaler should help you breathe easier.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


think pink


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful picture kate - thanks for sharing.

sam



KateB said:


> Some pics from the beautiful Isle of Skye.
> 
> Having problems getting the pics to download, I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carlene - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - and hope that you had a good time and will be back real soon - we'll be looking for you. we always have lots of fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table.

sam



CarleneK said:


> Is this where I post to join the knitting tea party?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carlene - a link will take you to related subjects - if you were reading the news it might take you to a new's story or to another paper.

sam



CarleneK said:


> Thank you all for your reply's (makes me feel all fuzzy inside).
> In a short time the computer has brought new friends into my
> quite,sometimes lonesome life,thanks again. Well,by golly I think
> I"ve got the hang of it !!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are three more sons and two daughters - and a new son on the way.

sam



Bobglory said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i really didn't intend for it to be this late before i made it back - i had lunch with heidi and gary - we discussed toilets - interesting table conversation. lol with the new bathroom floor came a new toilet. it was a leaky toilet that rotted out the floor to begin with. a case of a stitch in time saves nine not being done - gary installed the toilet over a used seat - and didn't repair it even after they saw the leak. oh well.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

azsticks - i will have to tell you when the route 127 garage sale is and you can take your trailer and drive the route - i am sure you would find some antiques

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> All of the antique dealers had moved on already - I love to look at all the goodies that come out of the midwest.... I'm a freak for old kitchen stuff.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

thewren said:


> carlene - welcome to the knitting tea party - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - and hope that you had a good time and will be back real soon - we'll be looking for you. we always have lots of fresh hot tea under the cosy and an empty chair at the table.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam,I had a wonderful afternoon @ the tea party


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure and come back real soon carlenek

sam


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sandy, I am so sorry for your fall. I know how you felt. I did the same thing on Tuesday! I hope you are doing well.


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

In my wonderful day of joining up @ the tea party,I was reading a welcome from a "new friend" that was explaining about what to do,instead of having to go to my inbox each time,and before I could print it out my Siamese kitty walked on my keyboard & now I can't find the reply,yes,I have 2 cats! I will let you know a little about myself later on,for now I'd appreciate knowing the short cut
without going to my inbox,thanks whoever sent it,sorry I got 
foiled by my kit


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen-good news on the oncologist front. Love your hair. Mine is still mostly dark so I 'm not sure what would show up. How long will the color last?

I used to do things like paint rooms when DH was on trips. Now we are together all the time (a good thing) I just don't feel the incentive anymore. It could also be that getting on a ladder doesn't hold as much appeal these days.

Hoping that all of you who fell will soon be rid of those aches and pains.

Sam-loved the story of the DGSs. Boys will be boys-a good laugh.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like it was a good trip too. DD and I passed through Flagstaff about 3 years ago on the way to the Grand Canyon. Seemed like an area I would love to visit longer. Can't wait to see the knitting that you got done; sorry about the fridge and flat tire. And you are so right; sometimes even if you don't get to everything you hoped to do being together is what makes it the best.



AZ Sticks said:


> Good Afternoon on Thursday from Kingman Arizona!!! I still am not close to catching up with you guys!!! I did see that Heidi, SoGal and Marge are having a particularly rough time of it so I want to wish them well - I will continue to catch up but the fastest way is to not comment.... hard to do with this group!!! Our trip was fun - we called it our shake down trip with the new trailer and it was that - the first night my lettuce froze and it took poor Alan all day to figure out how to "adjust" the fridge since it doesn't have a thermostat... he finally got that squared away and we did some investigating of the area. I have never seen so many RV's and we were told that we missed the peak which is in January. My camera took a dump so I didn't get pictures this time - but I promise I will be better prepared next time. Most of the vendors were of little interest to me- a lot of "swap meet/dollar store" stuff. All of the antique dealers had moved on already - I love to look at all the goodies that come out of the midwest.... I'm a freak for old kitchen stuff. I didn't make it to the Craft store or the one vendor that sold yarn.... next time. We ended up with a flat tire.... and then a problem with the holding tank.... so we spent a lot of time at the 3 hardware stores!! That's ok - we were together and made it back just fine. The next trip will be easier. I did make it to a used book store and picked up some knitting magazines.... I need to go through them - at 3 for a dollar I just grabbed a stack! We will be going back that way for sure - there is a lot of history and sights to see in and around the town. It will soon be too hot down there so our next trip may be up to Flagstaff or the Grand Canyon. We are getting a storm coming through here tomorrow - I plan on staying in so maybe I will catch up before the new KTP starts!!! Missed you guys - it would have been so nice to be able to keep up while we were gone - but the wi-fi was just not fast enough to keep me from going crazy!!! There was plenty of knitting time - so I will have pictures of new projects in the next couple of days!! luv-AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Sam I think two stripes down each side of the beard would be lovely; going to tell DH I think he should do it too. LOL Talked to him on the phone tonight and gave him a heads up that there has been a hair change and sent him a sneak peek showing only a little of my hair via the iphone. Haven't heard any reaction but then again he always says to do what ever I want and that at least I have hair. LOL He doesn't have much except for fringe and a full beard much like yours only solid white.



thewren said:


> i like it gwen - if i didn't wear my hair so short i would try something like that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I think two stripes down each side of the beard would be lovely; going to tell DH I think he should do it too. LOL Talked to him on the phone tonight and gave him a heads up that there has been a hair change and sent him a sneak peek showing only a little of my hair via the iphone. Haven't heard any reaction but then again he always says to do what ever I want and that at least I have hair. LOL He doesn't have much except for fringe and a full beard much like yours only solid white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


St Paddy's Day is coming up and I think that kelly green stripes would look very Irish!!!! Sam, you need to get the GS's opinions and they will likely want their hair colored too!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purl2diva it is a semi-permanent color so it will pretty much have to grow out. At least that is my understanding. I went ahead and made an appointment to have my hair cut/trimmed again in the first of May and the stylist said I shouldn't need any color then so...we'll see. Thanks for the compliment and also a thank you to all else that have commented. My youngest DD said when I asked her about doing it that I shouldn't worry about what others may think, which I pretty much don't but it sure is nice when folks give you a supportive compliment especially when you are 60 and doing something many would consider "out there". LOL Mmmmm...maybe next I'll get my nose pierced again........



purl2diva said:


> Gwen-good news on the oncologist front. Love your hair. Mine is still mostly dark so I 'm not sure what would show up. How long will the color last?
> 
> I used to do things like paint rooms when DH was on trips. Now we are together all the time (a good thing) I just don't feel the incentive anymore. It could also be that getting on a ladder doesn't hold as much appeal these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You can always use food coloring to do it too! Or the do have the spray in wash out hair colors for very temporary hair color. Sam would make a very dignified looking leprechaun...don't you agree Zoe?



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sam I think two stripes down each side of the beard would be lovely; going to tell DH I think he should do it too. LOL Talked to him on the phone tonight and gave him a heads up that there has been a hair change and sent him a sneak peek showing only a little of my hair via the iphone. Haven't heard any reaction but then again he always says to do what ever I want and that at least I have hair. LOL He doesn't have much except for fringe and a full beard much like yours only solid white.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You can always use food coloring to do it too! Or the do have the spray in wash out hair colors for very temporary hair color. Sam would make a very dignified looking leprechaun...don't you agree Zoe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely!!!!!!!!!! with his black top hat, and if he wore his pink tootu then he would definitely be in the pink of things!!!! (Sam, honestly, we do love you!!!) As a leprechaun, Sam you only need to find that pot of gold, we will supply the rainbow for you, afterall, we are a colorful bunch of good folks!!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

And here is a top hat pattern to crochet and embellish for St Paddy's Day!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, you must take pics of your new look! Gwen, you are such a trendsetter! I will soon be heading to bed. I worked late at school and came home pretty tired. I had some things to do, so now I am sitting watching basketball, catching up on the KTP, and hopefully knitting a few rows. Next week is spring break. I plan on working on the house, especially the garage. I would like to get it all taken care of while it is still cool. I'm sure I'll have things to go through at a latter date, but you never know. I'm hoping to become better organized! It will be a miracle!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome Carlene, you will love the Tea Party!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome Carlene, you will soon fine that this is the best place, to be. The KTP is a family, and a caring one at that. Hope you enjoy your time with us. I came and Have been sooooooo happy, I learn a lot, and it is so nice to be with caring people. So have fun, do you knit ?
Will I have had a busy day, and a good one so will say see you all tomorrow, be blessed, and I send healing your way, and peace and joy, with lots of love. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome Carlene, you will soon fine that this is the best place, to be. The KTP is a family, and a caring one at that. Hope you enjoy your time with us. I came and Have been sooooooo happy, I learn a lot, and it is so nice to be with caring people. So have fun, do you knit ?
Will I have had a busy day, and a good one so will say see you all tomorrow, be blessed, and I send healing your way, and peace and joy, with lots of love. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> And here is a top hat pattern to crochet and embellish for St Paddy's Day!!!!


Forgot to give the link! oopsy on me 

Here it is
http://www.crochetme.com/media/p/89845.aspx


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > And here is a top hat pattern to crochet and embellish for St Paddy's Day!!!!
> ...


Makes me wish that I was better at crochet!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good news on the cancer screening---I think the day I got the news that I didn't have to have another visit for 6 months was the day I did the most celebrating -- (next time 1 year)! And, I absolutely love that I don't have to be in the treatment area anymore---I'm back in the screening area!!
> 
> I know the mammograms hurt like hell---but, I believe that one may have saved my life by catching a very aggressive type of cancer very early so it could be treated early and aggressively.
> 
> ...


Mammogram procedure has improved tremendously in the last five years. Pictures results are catching early problems ...digital camera where I go. Rookie retiree sounds like we are in the same situation with cancer. Mine is called triple negative. Coming up on the five year appointment....hoooooray.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

knew this was going to post twice....errr!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


so take it slowly and you will get the hat made! so what if it is not perfectly done! it will be a done-by-Pammie top hat and as such it will be breath-taking! jazz it up in a great color!!!! Zoe


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> Thank you all for your reply's (makes me feel all fuzzy inside).
> In a short time the computer has brought new friends into my
> quite,sometimes lonesome life,thanks again. Well,by golly I think
> I"ve got the hang of it !!!


Welcome Carlene! You will no longer be lonesome here. Some of us stay up all hours and with all the time differences there is usually someone awake and online.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Zoe, I have never even tried to read a crochet pattern! I did copy and save it. I will put it on my "to learn to do" list! Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Well, scratch Napa trip. Snow in the Tehachapi mtns. Can't get thru to Bakersfield. Rescheduled for later in March. Good news I won't miss our quilt show.
> Sassy joy


Tehachapi mtns eeerrr? We spent one night at RV place and was it windy and cold! Think that was in November. Good fun for you at home and not missing the quilt show.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mammogram procedure has improved tremendously in the last five years. Pictures results are catching early problems ...digital camera where I go. Rookie retiree sounds like we are in the same situation with cancer. Mine is called triple negative. Coming up on the five year appointment....hoooooray.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Good Afternoon on Thursday from Kingman Arizona!!! Our trip was fun - we called it our shake down trip with the new trailer and it was that - the first night my lettuce froze and it took poor Alan all day to figure out how to "adjust" the fridge since it doesn't have a thermostat... he finally got that squared away and we did some investigating of the area. I have never seen so many RV's and we were told that we missed the peak which is in January. My camera took a dump so I didn't get pictures this time - but I promise I will be better prepared next time. Most of the vendors were of little interest to me- a lot of "swap meet/dollar store" stuff. All of the antique dealers had moved on already - I love to look at all the goodies that come out of the midwest.... I'm a freak for old kitchen stuff. I didn't make it to the Craft store or the one vendor that sold yarn.... next time. We ended up with a flat tire.... and then a problem with the holding tank.... so we spent a lot of time at the 3 hardware stores!! That's ok - we were together and made it back just fine. The next trip will be easier. I ll have pictures of new projects in the next couple of days!! luv-AZ


This sounds like us with our 5th wheel RV. Traded a motorhome for this smaller trailer. Since it is used...needs tender love and fixings. How did you solve the refrigerator temp? I may need to know.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Zoe, I have never even tried to read a crochet pattern! I did copy and save it. I will put it on my "to learn to do" list! Thanks for the encouragement!


You go for it!!!!!! find someone who knows how to crochet and run to them with the pattern. They will help you out! hmmmm, I expect to see you wearing the top hat in your new avatar!!!! ok, I will be patient and wait for you to learn the crochet stuff first. Zoe


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Zoe, I have never even tried to read a crochet pattern! I did copy and save it. I will put it on my "to learn to do" list! Thanks for the encouragement!
> ...


#17 Basis Crochet is on now


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Zoe, I have never even tried to read a crochet pattern! I did copy and save it. I will put it on my "to learn to do" list! Thanks for the encouragement!


Pammie, there's a basic crochet workshop just started over in the workshops section. You may not get the top hat done in time for St. Patrick's Day, but maybe it would give you a starting point.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - we need a new avatar - one with you smiling face sporting the new hair do.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Sam I think two stripes down each side of the beard would be lovely; going to tell DH I think he should do it too. LOL Talked to him on the phone tonight and gave him a heads up that there has been a hair change and sent him a sneak peek showing only a little of my hair via the iphone. Haven't heard any reaction but then again he always says to do what ever I want and that at least I have hair. LOL He doesn't have much except for fringe and a full beard much like yours only solid white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you get your nose repierced and i'll get new nipple rings in when i go to seattle.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Purl2diva it is a semi-permanent color so it will pretty much have to grow out. At least that is my understanding. I went ahead and made an appointment to have my hair cut/trimmed again in the first of May and the stylist said I shouldn't need any color then so...we'll see. Thanks for the compliment and also a thank you to all else that have commented. My youngest DD said when I asked her about doing it that I shouldn't worry about what others may think, which I pretty much don't but it sure is nice when folks give you a supportive compliment especially when you are 60 and doing something many would consider "out there". LOL Mmmmm...maybe next I'll get my nose pierced again........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am not dying anything green.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> You can always use food coloring to do it too! Or the do have the spray in wash out hair colors for very temporary hair color. Sam would make a very dignified looking leprechaun...don't you agree Zoe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - i don't crochet.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > And here is a top hat pattern to crochet and embellish for St Paddy's Day!!!!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen I Love your purple streaks! Giving me some ideas........HMMMMMMM


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome Carlene! You will find many friendships at this table.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen good news! So glad!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie I think you are going to miss those 6th graders.......


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sandy, are you feeling better? Sorry to hear about your fall.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZSticks we breezed through Kngman yesterday. The weather and the drive were perfect. Sounds like we got home just in time. Storm coming your way. Sounds like you had an eventful trip. I know what you mean about the "$1 store" vendors at the antique fairs. I also love antique kitchen items. There is a great antique fair outside Chicago. It's the Kane County antique fair. It's the best I've ever been to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - why are you still up?

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I fell asleep during Project Runway and just woke up. I let Pontuf out in the yard. Why are you up?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam love the story about the boys and also the heated toilet set.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover. I love your pictures of Daisy and Trixie and your kitties. The pups sure do love the snow! You have a lot of snow!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too dumb to go to bed - i should though or i will sleep the day away.

sam



Pontuf said:


> I fell asleep during Project Runway and just woke up. I let Pontuf out in the yard. Why are you up?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gottastch. The picture of your snowy patio is amazing. There must be a foot of snow on top of the table! It's really pretty.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sassafrass your DGS is so handsome and love the beach pictures. Is The Cove restaurant still open in La Jolla? We used to love to eat there and enjoy the ocean breezes and views. Also the drive up the PCH to Carlsbad. Lots of great little restaurants on that drive.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you been to bed yet tonight? I really have to stop falling asleep around 9pm. Then when I wake up a couple hours later I am wide awake!

Pontuf



thewren said:


> too dumb to go to bed - i should though or i will sleep the day away.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmmmm....never been to that one; will have to check it out!!



Pontuf said:


> AZSticks we breezed through Kngman yesterday. The weather and the drive were perfect. Sounds like we got home just in time. Storm coming your way. Sounds like you had an eventful trip. I know what you mean about the "$1 store" vendors at the antique fairs. I also love antique kitchen items. There is a great antique fair outside Chicago. It's the Kane County antique fair. It's the best I've ever been to.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi Lurker
I just went back and looked at your plant pictures again. I think everyone is right, it is a yucca. It's so beautiful. I can't wait to see it when it blooms. I have to find the picture of your shawl.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AHHH here it is! Julie your shawl is beautiful! Such intriquite work! Beautiful picture of Bronwen and DGS.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is a yucca and the flower will be beautiful - there were several in seattle i used to walk past when walking the dogs - it was fun watching the flower grow and finally burst open - they last quite a while.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh geeee I just don't think I'll catch up with all the postings this week! Getting sleepy...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Rookie it is the best ever. It's in Kane County. I think it is the first weekend of every month all summer. It is incredible and well worth the drive. Now I'm going back 20 years but it was acres and acres of vendors and just ordinary people. So many amazing things and very reasonable. Years later I read in Martha Stewart Living that she thought it was one of the best in the country. I'm going to have to google it to see if it still exists. They had a building there of just glass vendors and i found the most amazing antique glass cakestand . Still have it and it always brings out AHHHs when i use it.

If I still lived in Chicago I would definitely have it on my calendar every summer.

Pontuf

]Hmmmmm....never been to that one; will have to check it out!!



Pontuf said:


> AZSticks we breezed through Kngman yesterday. The weather and the drive were perfect. Sounds like we got home just in time. Storm coming your way. Sounds like you had an eventful trip. I know what you mean about the "$1 store" vendors at the antique fairs. I also love antique kitchen items. There is a great antique fair outside Chicago. It's the Kane County antique fair. It's the best I've ever been to.


[/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gwen great news,love the hair,might just consider that
Sandy hope the knees are recovering,
Sam that sounds like my son,when he was small he used to pee everywhere and would say he was practising being a fireman for when he grew up....didn't pan out he is a staff nurse 
Carlene welcome to the KTP you will find plenty help and friendship here
Pammie and Angora I hope there is good news soon about parents,
I have been reading for over an hour so if I have missed anyone hugs and healing thoughts to all that need them

Was out last night to a Take That tribute band concert, on the whole very good though the stage lights gave me a bit of a headache....must be getting old take care everyone x


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rookie. It's the Kane County Flea Market and it's at the Kane County Fair Grounds in St. Charles. I just checked their website and it looks as if its the first weekend of ever month all year long.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Agnes great job on your socks!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OOOPPPPS! Pulled a "Gwenie"



   :-D


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well guess I'm the only one up. Back to sleep. Have to be up in 5 hours. Good night, good morning, good day to everyone. Happy Friday! Happy Weekend! Stay safe, stay warm/ cool, stay happy.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam I thought I was going to bust a gut laughing about Ayden and Avery!
It takes me back to all the things my brothers used to do outside but never peering on each other. I just woke up again and really should be getting to bed but I need to catch up first. It is 1:30 am here.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's 2:30 am here. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sandy - they will tan again. maybe you need a good massage to get everything lined up and smoothed out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> on agnes - three of my favorite tastes in the same sandwich - wow.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i
> 
> so we discussed which one they were going to get - i never knew there were so many choices - i like the idea of a heated seat. lol
> 
> sam


A day or two ago there was a posting on KP about a lady who complained how cold it was when she needed to go to the toilet in the middle of the night. She posted a photo of what she found next she went- her husband had put a pair of socks onto the seat (it was one of those with a split in the front so he slid them over each half).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > You can always use food coloring to do it too! Or the do have the spray in wash out hair colors for very temporary hair color. Sam would make a very dignified looking leprechaun...don't you agree Zoe?
> ...


But we would need to dye the tutu green for the day


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

if you 2 go for that I mite get the tat done I have always wanted lol. Looks like we could start a trendy oldies revolution, rofl lyn



thewren said:


> you get your nose repierced and i'll get new nipple rings in when i go to seattle.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL! Sounds like something my boys would have done!! (Probably wouldn't have been laughing)


thewren said:


> i really didn't intend for it to be this late before i made it back - i had lunch with heidi and gary - we discussed toilets - interesting table conversation. lol with the new bathroom floor came a new toilet. it was a leaky toilet that rotted out the floor to begin with. a case of a stitch in time saves nine not being done - gary installed the toilet over a used seat - and didn't repair it even after they saw the leak. oh well.
> 
> so we discussed which one they were going to get - i never knew there were so many choices - i like the idea of a heated seat. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Today is International WOMENS Day so for all you ladies out there.

HAPPY WOMENS DAY !!! Enjoy your day ladies


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you ...and the same to you
beautiful flower, what is it?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

a slight crisis with the boys. they do not like to go upstairs to the bathroom - especially when mother is not there - heidi was over here - we were working on the computer - the boys came in - ayden was complaining that avery had peed on his pant leg. they had gone outside to pee - (a common ocurance) - and avery proceeded to pee on ayden pant leg. i asked him why he didn't move and he said "i did" - to which avery added - "i just peed a little higher and got him again". we could't help to laugh - the boys thought it was funny - isn't life wonderful. lol

now i need to get busy and catch up.

sam[/quote]

That sounds like something Grants boys would do. 
We are potty training Seth, he said he had to pee. Next thing I hear is him opening the door and closing it. He came and said he pee'd. When he is here he lets the dogs out to go in the mornings. Yesterday he went out with them and was proud as ever, he did not go in his pants. However there was a puddle right outside the door.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hi Lurker
> I just went back and looked at your plant pictures again. I think everyone is right, it is a yucca. It's so beautiful. I can't wait to see it when it blooms. I have to find the picture of your shawl.


I've not read through to the end yet, and forget what page it is posted on- see you are offline again- hope you are asleep- it is 1 am here, and too hot to sleep- we are forecast maybe no rain for 2 weeks- the farmers are getting desperate!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thank you ...and the same to you
> beautiful flower, what is it?


Thank you. I am not sure I took the picture while on vacation in the Mediterranean last summer.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> a slight crisis with the boys. they do not like to go upstairs to the bathroom - especially when mother is not there - heidi was over here - we were working on the computer - the boys came in - ayden was complaining that avery had peed on his pant leg. they had gone outside to pee - (a common ocurance) - and avery proceeded to pee on ayden pant leg. i asked him why he didn't move and he said "i did" - to which avery added - "i just peed a little higher and got him again". we could't help to laugh - the boys thought it was funny - isn't life wonderful. lol
> 
> Och. Wee pet! They get there eventually but the adventures on the way make the family legends and they are prized beyond rubies.
> 
> ...


That sounds like something Grants boys would do. 
We are potty training Seth, he said he had to pee. Next thing I hear is him opening the door and closing it. He came and said he pee'd. When he is here he lets the dogs out to go in the mornings. Yesterday he went out with them and was proud as ever, he did not go in his pants. However there was a puddle right outside the door.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Charlotte! Just a matter of counting, and following the design, row by row!



Pontuf said:


> AHHH here it is! Julie your shawl is beautiful! Such intriquite work! Beautiful picture of Bronwen and DGS.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Something peculiar in my reply NanaCaren as it has turned up in the middle of Sams. Dear wee pet Seth!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker
> ...


That is going to be very hard on the farmers, I would be desperate for sure. I hope rain arrives sooner for them and it would help cool things off a bit. My aunt used to put her pillow in the freezer before she went to bed at night. She said it helped her sleep at night as the pillow stayed cold for a while.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pontuf, will check with my friend about La Jolla restaurant. Her son lives there.

Gwennie love hair, 'tude, and good news.

Good thing we didn't go as IBS here with mild vengeance. Ah well, I have been told I'm FOS.

Sassy Joy (Sassafras/Desert Joy) became too much of a handle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Something peculiar in my reply NanaCaren as it has turned up in the middle of Sams. Dear wee pet Seth!


it happens when you scroll down so far- and don't get right to the bottom of the posting!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Something peculiar in my reply NanaCaren as it has turned up in the middle of Sams. Dear wee pet Seth!


When I told Grant he high fived' Seth. He might not be quite so pleased when Seth tries it at home, they live in town on a busy street.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Morning, all you early risers! Except it is past noon in Britain, so happy afternoon to Valerie! The drought is a real worry, because it is affecting the whole country, Wellington is going onto serious water restrictions, and I suspect we will have to follow soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Something peculiar in my reply NanaCaren as it has turned up in the middle of Sams. Dear wee pet Seth!
> ...


It is such a big deal for these little fellows- Benjamin likes to tell his nana of his achievements with his potty, don't know if he has wee'd outside though, not sure how mum would react to that one!!!!!?

p.s., I love the flowers Caren, Begonias?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been up since 5:30 (not usual for me) and started catching up on the posts. Laughter sure is the best medicine!!! You all are SO funny!! You made my day! I'm glad to read the success post about the cancer and boys and their peeing, fuzzy toilet seats lol!! We had a padded one once and it was warm, the sock idea was hilarious what a considerate hubby!! Believe it or not when we moved to our farm in 1983 there was an outhouse, since there was no inside plumbing at the time we had to use it. My husband put a heater, a radio and a light you could turn on at the back door of the house. That has been great for some hilarious stories at family gatherings!! (BTW we DID get plumbing! We're in Amish country). 
I hope you all have a super great day! I think mine is headed in the right direction because of all of you! 
We plan to go out west soon and we aren't sure what is a good time weather wise but we would like to avoid the huge crowd at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am going to head back to bed for a bit- think I will have to turn on the fan again, it is 23C but feels stuffy. My cuppa was nice- and I have taken the liberty of forwarding your picture Caren to the UK. Happy Day to all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is such a big deal for these little fellows- Benjamin likes to tell his nana of his achievements with his potty, don't know if he has wee'd outside though, not sure how mum would react to that one!!!!!?
> 
> p.s., I love the flowers Caren, Begonias?


I will have to look in my notes and see if I wrote down what it was. I might not have as at the time I was working and the photo wash t for me. The boss said take the photo.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, and welcome carenk!! Great to have you!!! You sound like a fun person!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Some pics from the beautiful Isle of Skye.
> 
> Having problems getting the pics to download, I'll try again tomorrow.


What a beautiful peaceful scene! I have a book on rare sheep breeds and that name sounds familiar, maybe there is a particular breed of rare sheep there?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Good news on the cancer screening---I think the day I got the news that I didn't have to have another visit for 6 months was the day I did the most celebrating -- (next time 1 year)! And, I absolutely love that I don't have to be in the treatment area anymore---I'm back in the screening area!!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like an idyllic day!!! The fresh sea air and full belly would put be right to sleep.



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > on agnes - three of my favorite tastes in the same sandwich - wow.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Nana----right backatcha!



NanaCaren said:


> Today is International WOMENS Day so for all you ladies out there.
> 
> HAPPY WOMENS DAY !!! Enjoy your day ladies


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you Nana----right backatcha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

He's got the idea - that's 3/4 of the battle....just need to change locations and make sure he has a stool tall enough to stand on to reach the cammode.



NanaCaren said:


> a slight crisis with the boys. they do not like to go upstairs to the bathroom - especially when mother is not there - heidi was over here - we were working on the computer - the boys came in - ayden was complaining that avery had peed on his pant leg. they had gone outside to pee - (a common ocurance) - and avery proceeded to pee on ayden pant leg. i asked him why he didn't move and he said "i did" - to which avery added - "i just peed a little higher and got him again". we could't help to laugh - the boys thought it was funny - isn't life wonderful. lol
> 
> now i need to get busy and catch up.
> 
> sam


That sounds like something Grants boys would do. 
We are potty training Seth, he said he had to pee. Next thing I hear is him opening the door and closing it. He came and said he pee'd. When he is here he lets the dogs out to go in the mornings. Yesterday he went out with them and was proud as ever, he did not go in his pants. However there was a puddle right outside the door.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You'd need to head West before Spring Break and before summer vacation -- many spring breaks are starting next week and go through the end of the month...so maybe 2nd week in April---hope it's not too hot there then.


nittergma said:


> I've been up since 5:30 (not usual for me) and started catching up on the posts. Laughter sure is the best medicine!!! You all are SO funny!! You made my day! I'm glad to read the success post about the cancer and boys and their peeing, fuzzy toilet seats lol!! We had a padded one once and it was warm, the sock idea was hilarious what a considerate hubby!! Believe it or not when we moved to our farm in 1983 there was an outhouse, since there was no inside plumbing at the time we had to use it. My husband put a heater, a radio and a light you could turn on at the back door of the house. That has been great for some hilarious stories at family gatherings!! (BTW we DID get plumbing! We're in Amish country).
> I hope you all have a super great day! I think mine is headed in the right direction because of all of you!
> We plan to go out west soon and we aren't sure what is a good time weather wise but we would like to avoid the huge crowd at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Will definitely check out the antique/flea market - what a fun outing that should be.

Have DGS here from today through Tueday - his Mom, our DD#2 is on a business trip to SanFrancisco.

Going to do some more closet/dresser clean out - some re-organizing and knitting. I reorgnized the laundry room shelves and put all the paint cans in he crawl space and now have room for all the extra big cooking pots and serving trays that I only use for the holiday parties. That creates extra room in cabinets...So need reorganize plastic and glass ware and clean out he cabinet with medicines an vitamins---I'm sure some of reached their expiration dates.

Have a grat day, everyone. I think my family is due for a shocker - may pick up some spray in hair paint today...shake them up a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's got the idea - that's 3/4 of the battle....just need to change locations and make sure he has a stool tall enough to stand on to reach the cammode.
> 
> He has one and uses it except for yesterday. I told Grant he needs to keep with the training at home as well makes it hard when it is only at Nana's house. Sent him home with big boy pants which he picked out himself. Grant even told the sitter who was happy to help out.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yea - I watch the DGS every day and have since he was 6 mos. so alot of the teaching has been in my care and it's very important that it stays at Mom's house too....which as sometimes very hard for DD----she had enough on her plate with DH cancer and death....but DGS has come through great---not the best eater as DD would give him fast food on week-ends, but we're working on that now an don't think it's irreversible. He's going to learn that at Grandma's, we eat what's been cooked and put in front of us.



NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > He's got the idea - that's 3/4 of the battle....just need to change locations and make sure he has a stool tall enough to stand on to reach the cammode.
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day, KTP family, and what a day, snow here, but I have my coffee and don't have to go out :-D so all is well, pray everyone is feeling well, and happy, it is a new day, with new things, so lets enjoy it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's been confirmed that it was the neighbor lady on the corner who had another seizure and is still in the hospital. I'm sending a meatloaf dinner over there for tonight---its a pretty messed up household as mentioned earlier---but in need of care and help just the same.

Off to make some coffee and have something to eat...didn't sleep well last night so just may try a morning nap before the little guy gets here this afternoon.

Please pray at 8:15 a.m. when DGD goes into surgery to have the ear tubes put in. DIL was worried about being able to keep DGD busy and distracted from wanting to eat or drink before going....it's hard to say no to a 1 year old when they're hungry!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yea - I watch the DGS every day and have since he was 6 mos. so alot of the teaching has been in my care and it's very important that it stays at Mom's house too....which as sometimes very hard for DD----she had enough on her plate with DH cancer and death....but DGS has come through great---not the best eater as DD would give him fast food on week-ends, but we're working on that now an don't think it's irreversible. He's going to learn that at Grandma's, we eat what's been cooked and put in front of us.
> 
> Grant was in the habit of fast food too, I am glad Seth is not picky. He eats pretty much anything I give him. One of his favorite snacks are the Olive and Anchovy Pastries that Dave posted. He was here when I first made them, he has to taste everything I make.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i
> ...


Good one :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Today is International WOMENS Day so for all you ladies out there.
> 
> HAPPY WOMENS DAY !!! Enjoy your day ladies


Thank You, and you enjoy your day too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > a slight crisis with the boys. they do not like to go upstairs to the bathroom - especially when mother is not there - heidi was over here - we were working on the computer - the boys came in - ayden was complaining that avery had peed on his pant leg. they had gone outside to pee - (a common ocurance) - and avery proceeded to pee on ayden pant leg. i asked him why he didn't move and he said "i did" - to which avery added - "i just peed a little higher and got him again". we could't help to laugh - the boys thought it was funny - isn't life wonderful. lol
> ...


[/quote]

LOL LOL can't stop laughing. LOl


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening.


Ditto :-D


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah ! boys,, I raised 4 o' them!

bets


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

purplelady said:


> Ah ! boys,, I raised 4 o' them!
> 
> bets


I have three of my own and 8 of the 12 grandchildren are boys. Seven of which live within and hour of me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Today is International WOMENS Day so for all you ladies out there.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

7:30 am Friday here. Steady rain this morning. Looks as if we are getting some of AZsticks weather from Kingman.
DH usually meets all his male friends for breakfast on Friday mornings but this morning he is staying in. It's one of those sleepy mornings. Pontuf is on the bed snoring. I made coffee and brought to bed.

We love it when it rains in the desert. The air smells so good and the plants just drink up the moisture. I'm saving some rainwater. DH bought some small tomato plants at Home Depit last and has been babying them ever since in the guest room . They have yet to go outside. They will like the rainwater.. So will my hair! My hair feels so soft when I rinse it in rainwater, something i learned from my dear Mom.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hope all are having better weather and a good morning.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Count me in!

Pontuf



melyn said:


> if you 2 go for that I mite get the tat done I have always wanted lol. Looks like we could start a trendy oldies revolution, rofl lyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So beautiful . Thanks Nana. 

Oleander?

Pontuf

=NanaCaren]Today is International WOMENS Day so for all you ladies out there.

HAPPY WOMENS DAY !!! Enjoy your day ladies[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Purl2diva it is a semi-permanent color so it will pretty much have to grow out. At least that is my understanding. I went ahead and made an appointment to have my hair cut/trimmed again in the first of May and the stylist said I shouldn't need any color then so...we'll see. Thanks for the compliment and also a thank you to all else that have commented. My youngest DD said when I asked her about doing it that I shouldn't worry about what others may think, which I pretty much don't but it sure is nice when folks give you a supportive compliment especially when you are 60 and doing something many would consider "out there". LOL Mmmmm...maybe next I'll get my nose pierced again........


I remember once someone told me to "act my age," and I said what is a (however old I was at the time) supposed to act like? As I recall, he didn't have a good answer!

I am a bit late in welcoming the new folk--sorry about that. Yesterday I didn't get to post much as it was a busy day.

The top hat looks fun--will have to read through the pattern. We could make one and make different motifs to pin on for every holiday, and they will go with all our wild hair and tattoos and pierciings. Heh.



Lurker 2 said:


> The drought is a real worry, because it is affecting the whole country, Wellington is going onto serious water restrictions, and I suspect we will have to follow soon.


We're already being notified about restrictions. I try to be careful all the time, but the drought just drags on here. We were pretty fair yesterday weather-wise, as I think it got up to 66F, and I even opened the house a while. Today we are expecting another drop in temps, though, and are hoping for some of the rain/snow that is supposed to come through. Spring is always unpredictable!

Rookie, sending blessings & healing thoughts to your DGD and neighbor.

Oh, Kate, those photos are wonderful. Looks like my kind of place!

I am caught up for now--must unload the dishwasher and sweep the rug and do the litter box before work. Oh, and I started the knit poncho last night and got the latest project blocked, so I hope to get pictures soon of everything!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These are fabulous pictures Kate! Thanks for posting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> So beautiful . Thanks Nana.
> 
> Oleander?
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]

Happy women's day ladies! I think the flower is an azaela as I used to grow them as houseplants. The leaves and blooms are identical.
Not to leave the guys out, have a great gentlemen's day today too!!! Zoe


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Kate I love the photos!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Chicagoland folks! Portillo's just opened in Scottsdale! 101 and Shea. The constant line is all around the building,the drive thru is two cars wide and two blocks long! Of course we went. I had a chili dog, DH had Italian beef, fries delicious! Lots of Chicago people here because the Cubs are in town for cactus league. Cubs fans are the most loyal! Purl are you going to the game today in the rain?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate what gorgeous pictures!! Love the castle and the cliffs, what a beautiful place to visit. Thank you and Happy Woman's Day to all of you!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

THUNDER! Pouring rain, now hail!
DH left car in the driveway! He's out of bed and on his way to the garage!
Snow in Sedona just north of us.
More thunder.
Guess rodeo, golf tournament, baseball, all outdoor activities cancelled today since this storm is here until nightfall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )


these are great photo's Kate! is the croft one of those at the Flora MacDonald Museum- it looks familiar?! BTW I would spell it 'bear'.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes bear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> THUNDER! Pouring rain, now hail!
> DH left car in the driveway! He's out of bed and on his way to the garage!
> Snow in Sedona just north of us.
> More thunder.
> Guess rodeo, golf tournament, baseball, all outdoor activities cancelled today since this storm is here until nightfall.


Have you been having drought conditions too (like Sorlenna)?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We never get enough rain since we are in the desert. When it does rain the washes run and there is always immediate flooding, road closers,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )
> ...


I'm not sure, Julie, the only downside of going to Skye before Easter is that most things are shut! We couldn't get into Dunvegan Castle or any museum and an awful lot of the cafes and restaurants were closed. However our hotel had a good restaurant so we ate there every night, and the roads (a lot of which are one track with passing places) were very quiet, so swings and roundabouts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What fun for you guys -----they are the best for Italian Beef and their chocolate cake....don't know if you saw this that I posted on another thread:

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/copycat_portillo_s_italian_beef.htm 
(recipe should say 5 lbs. rump roast)

I believe the secret is to cook the meat one day - let it cool overnight - cook up the broth and simmer for hours. Slice meat thin and put in broth to heat through -serve on crusty Italian and French rolls.

I may have to just go there for lunch today!!



Pontuf said:


> Hey Chicagoland folks! Portillo's just opened in Scottsdale! 101 and Shea. The constant line is all around the building,the drive thru is two cars wide and two blocks long! Of course we went. I had a chili dog, DH had Italian beef, fries delicious! Lots of Chicago people here because the Cubs are in town for cactus league. Cubs fans are the most loyal! Purl are you going to the game today in the rain?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Whereas when I was there it was high Season September, but still wet!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hey Chicagoland folks! Portillo's just opened in Scottsdale! 101 and Shea. The constant line is all around the building,the drive thru is two cars wide and two blocks long! Of course we went. I had a chili dog, DH had Italian beef, fries delicious! Lots of Chicago people here because the Cubs are in town for cactus league. Cubs fans are the most loyal! Purl are you going to the game today in the rain?


We only go to the games in Mesa-season tickets. The Cubs are " out of town" today but I 'm sure will be rained out. We will be headed to Scottsdale later for a mall walk.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I love those water falls that the Highlands seems to specialise in! Tremendous photo! Very appropriate warning in the sign!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Gottastch. The picture of your snowy patio is amazing. There must be a foot of snow on top of the table! It's really pretty.


Almost, Pontuf. I measured it at 10 inches...that was plenty! This weekend we are to get freezing rain and then rain so lots will wash away and then there will be floody - egad, can the weather just behave already?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you were safe taking the picture of the waterfall.

Good news and thanks for the prayers. DGD had the ear tubes put this morning and is out and doing well....parents knew she was fine when she gave them her crinkled up nose smile!! Hope its the answer to no more ear infections, pain, and sleepless nights.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Rookie! Didn't see this. I will print it out for DH. You just made his day! Since we are near Carefree/Cave Creek Portillos is probably 25 miles from us but we have managed to get there twice in the last week! Had to run errands in the area.... 

Pontuf

quote=RookieRetiree]What fun for you guys -----they are the best for Italian Beef and their chocolate cake....don't know if you saw this that I posted on another thread:

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/copycat_portillo_s_italian_beef.htm 
(recipe should say 5 lbs. rump roast)

I believe the secret is to cook the meat one day - let it cool overnight - cook up the broth and simmer for hours. Slice meat thin and put in broth to heat through -serve on crusty Italian and French rolls.

I may have to just go there for lunch today!!



Pontuf said:


> Hey Chicagoland folks! Portillo's just opened in Scottsdale! 101 and Shea. The constant line is all around the building,the drive thru is two cars wide and two blocks long! Of course we went. I had a chili dog, DH had Italian beef, fries delicious! Lots of Chicago people here because the Cubs are in town for cactus league. Cubs fans are the most loyal! Purl are you going to the game today in the rain?


[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Breathtaking! Incredible picture!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Kate what gorgeous pictures!! Love the castle and the cliffs, what a beautiful place to visit. Thank you and Happy Woman's Day to all of you!


Ditto


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wonderful news and what a sweet image of the baby.


Pontuf



RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you were safe taking the picture of the waterfall.
> 
> Good news and thanks for the prayers. DGD had the ear tubes put this morning and is out and doing well....parents knew she was fine when she gave them her crinkled up nose smile!! Hope its the answer to no more ear infections, pain, and sleepless nights.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Minnesota sure has had its share of winter weather this year! No wonder we have so many snowbirds from your state. I have three friends from Minneapolis that live here from January to May. It's such a treat when they are in town.

Pontuf

quote=gottastch]


Pontuf said:


> Gottastch. The picture of your snowy patio is amazing. There must be a foot of snow on top of the table! It's really pretty.


Almost, Pontuf. I measured it at 10 inches...that was plenty! This weekend we are to get freezing rain and then rain so lots will wash away and then there will be floody - egad, can the weather just behave already?[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing these pictures. I almost feel as if I'm there. Such wonderful landscapes. I truly had no idea what the lochs looked like.



KateB said:


> Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! Miserable night for me last night...still waiting for the antibiotic to kick in and to start feeling better...hopefully today 

I just got a note from our dear Marianne. Her mom's elderly dog was in failing health and was in a lot of pain. Marianne took her mom's dog to the vet yesterday and all was peaceful on "Mandy's" trip over the Rainbow Bridge. Marianne wanted us all to know that she is fine and is thinking about us all but she probably won't be on here again until maybe Sunday. Her boys are coming home for the weekend. Marianne's mom is extremely sad but knows it was for the best. They plan to spend some quiet, family time together this weekend.

As we all know, it is extremely painful to lose a beloved family pet. I told Marianne to take all the time she needs and that we will be here when she returns.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KateB what is a Black House or croft?



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's never easy to lose a pet, even when we know it's for the best. {{{HUGS}}} to Marianne & her family.

I hope those antibiotics kick in soon, Kathy.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's never easy to lose a pet, even when we know it's for the best. {{{HUGS}}} to Marianne & her family.
> 
> I hope those antibiotics kick in soon, Kathy.


Golly, me too, Sorlenna! I feel like I've coughed up at least 3 lungs, if not 4...so glad to have my laptop so I can visit and not be spewing germs on you all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gottastch so sorry the anitbiotics are taking their sweet time kicking in. Hope you start feeling better soon.

Thank you also for letting us know about Marianne. It is hard losing a beloved pet but hope she is comforted knowing she gave the pet one last gift of a peaceful passing.



gottastch said:


> Hello all! Miserable night for me last night...still waiting for the antibiotic to kick in and to start feeling better...hopefully today
> 
> I just got a note from our dear Marianne. Her mom's elderly dog was in failing health and was in a lot of pain. Marianne took her mom's dog to the vet yesterday and all was peaceful on "Mandy's" trip over the Rainbow Bridge. Marianne wanted us all to know that she is fine and is thinking about us all but she probably won't be on here again until maybe Sunday. Her boys are coming home for the weekend. Marianne's mom is extremely sad but knows it was for the best. They plan to spend some quiet, family time together this weekend.
> 
> As we all know, it is extremely painful to lose a beloved family pet. I told Marianne to take all the time she needs and that we will be here when she returns.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> KateB what is a Black House or croft?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the type of house that they used to live in many years ago. Often they had only one large room inside, which sometimes had a partition in the middle and the animals lived in the other half! They used to have thatched roofs and you can see the ropes and stones that were used to stop it coming off in the high winds!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gottastch so sorry the anitbiotics are taking their sweet time kicking in. Hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> Thank you also for letting us know about Marianne. It is hard losing a beloved pet but hope she is comforted knowing she gave the pet one last gift of a peaceful passing.
> 
> ...


Our Marianne is such a sweet soul. Here she is still recuperating from her own recent surgery and she is caring for C and her mom, with their colds, and then saw to her mom's dog too. She is truly an amazing lady and sure does live her life in service to others. I aspire to be more like her!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Gottastch so sorry the anitbiotics are taking their sweet time kicking in. Hope you start feeling better soon.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Miserable night for me last night...still waiting for the antibiotic to kick in and to start feeling better...hopefully today
> 
> I just got a note from our dear Marianne. Her mom's elderly dog was in failing health and was in a lot of pain. Marianne took her mom's dog to the vet yesterday and all was peaceful on "Mandy's" trip over the Rainbow Bridge. Marianne wanted us all to know that she is fine and is thinking about us all but she probably won't be on here again until maybe Sunday. Her boys are coming home for the weekend. Marianne's mom is extremely sad but knows it was for the best. They plan to spend some quiet, family time together this weekend.
> 
> As we all know, it is extremely painful to lose a beloved family pet. I told Marianne to take all the time she needs and that we will be here when she returns.


I truly know how that hurts Marianne let your mom know that we are praying for her. My family is still sad over our cat, my daughter hurts the most of all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gripe here: Last load of firewood I bought is terrible. It will not stay lit. Looks almost rotted. I know it wasn't fresh cut but can firewood be over cured? I hate to purchase any more but it sure is nice to light in the morning to knock off the chill and then again late in the evening. Grrrrrr. What can make the firewood hard to burn other than being green which I know this isn't green?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZsticks. Are you in this snowstorm? Looks like Flag is snowbound and 40 West towards you is a whiteout.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Rain stopped for a minute. Gotta get Pontuf to go out.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

One last question.
How come ADM splits us up after so many pages but the Obamacare thread is 168+ pages and has not been split?
Just wondering....never saw a thread with so many pages.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZsticks. Are you in this snowstorm? Looks like Flag is snowbound and 40 West towards you is a whiteout.


Hey, save some for us!  All we have so far is a gray sky... :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )


Oh dear now I have another place to add to my bucket list.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have returned from mammogram and salon visit. Won't get results from test for about a week but not too concerned.
> 
> Now for the hair...just a few wisps of purple added...still the wild child at heart. DH may reconsider going out of town in the future now...used to always have some room repainted while he would be away...now it's the hair. LOL Having fun!!!


Hope the Mammy Grammy turns out OK!
And I LOVE the hair!!!!!!! It has given me ideas for my own hair which has become white. If it weren't for the age spots on my face i would look quite washed out.

So glad that baby Emmett appears to be OK.

Gottastitch, sending prayers your way, also to Sandy and Rookie Retiree.

Also that


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of bucket lists--I might have to add this to mine. Look at what just came across my facebook page: Circular Stranded Surprise Jacket, designed by EZ's grandson. http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Healing thoughts and prayers to Marianne and to her family. It is so hard to put a pet to rest, even though it is for the best. A wise person told me once that knowing when to let a pet go was one of the best ways to show how much you loved her/him. We were putting down my daughter's 16-yera-old cat, and those words made it easier, tho it still was very painful.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Speaking of bucket lists--I might have to add this to mine. Look at what just came across my facebook page: Circular Stranded Surprise Jacket, designed by EZ's grandson. http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm


Oh Sorlenna! Such a dastardly deed putting that schoolhousepress link above - lol! There are soooooo many pretty things on that site. My husband's ancestory is Scandinavian (Swedish grandmother and Norwegian grandfather on his dad's side) and I've been in awe of some of the patterns in the sweaters/mittens...egad, another thing on my list of things to do :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of bucket lists--I might have to add this to mine. Look at what just came across my facebook page: Circular Stranded Surprise Jacket, designed by EZ's grandson. http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm
> ...


Um, hum. "Dastardly," that's me. :mrgreen: Sometimes I just can't help myself!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh- Kathy --- hope you are better soon.
Marianne -- prayers and hugs through this sad time.
Oh --- more EZ inspired patterns---will have to go back out to the site and dream.

Time to get some cleaning done...bye or now - stay dry, warm and safe.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Thank goodness you didn't lean out any further!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Not really; just teasing


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> In my wonderful day of joining up @ the tea party,I was reading a welcome from a "new friend" that was explaining about what to do,instead of having to go to my inbox each time,and before I could print it out my Siamese kitty walked on my keyboard & now I can't find the reply,yes,I have 2 cats! I will let you know a little about myself later on,for now I'd appreciate knowing the short cut
> without going to my inbox,thanks whoever sent it,sorry I got
> foiled by my kit


So glad you joined our tea party, Carlene. Most of us either have cats or dogs! Amazing how many knitters/crocheters are animal lovers, too. When I was using a desktop computer, my cat would frequently walk across the keyboard sending her own kitty-message!!
Hope you enjoy your time with us.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> One last question.
> How come ADM splits us up after so many pages but the Obamacare thread is 168+ pages and has not been split?
> Just wondering....never saw a thread with so many pages.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Speaking of bucket lists--I might have to add this to mine. Look at what just came across my facebook page: Circular Stranded Surprise Jacket, designed by EZ's grandson. http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm


I saw that too, I must get some of my other items finished first.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> you get your nose repierced and i'll get new nipple rings in when i go to seattle.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am not dying anything green.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures,Kate. Is the castle inhabited or a ruin? It's hard to tell if some of the windows are reflecting light or if it is passing through them. I would imagine that the scenes are just beautiful when the sun is shining.

Ohio Joy

And you leaned out quite far enough for me, thank you!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Hey Chicagoland folks! Portillo's just opened in Scottsdale! 101 and Shea. The constant line is all around the building,the drive thru is two cars wide and two blocks long! Of course we went. I had a chili dog, DH had Italian beef, fries delicious! Lots of Chicago people here because the Cubs are in town for cactus league. Cubs fans are the most loyal! Purl are you going to the game today in the rain?


Wow, Portillos in Az. Try to go whenever I am in Chicago. Have to see if my sister has been up there to try them yet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! Miserable night for me last night...still waiting for the antibiotic to kick in and to start feeling better...hopefully today
> 
> I just got a note from our dear Marianne. Her mom's elderly dog was in failing health and was in a lot of pain. Marianne took her mom's dog to the vet yesterday and all was peaceful on "Mandy's" trip over the Rainbow Bridge. Marianne wanted us all to know that she is fine and is thinking about us all but she probably won't be on here again until maybe Sunday. Her boys are coming home for the weekend. Marianne's mom is extremely sad but knows it was for the best. They plan to spend some quiet, family time together this weekend.
> 
> As we all know, it is extremely painful to lose a beloved family pet. I told Marianne to take all the time she needs and that we will be here when she returns.


Thanks for the update. It is extremely sad to lose a beloved pet. I hope my 10 yr old BJ lives a long, long life!
I'm glad to hear Marianne is doing well...having those boys home will help her mom, I'm sure.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kehinkle where in Phoenix is your sister? I think one is going to open at Tempe Marketplace.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Kehinkle where in Phoenix is your sister? There may also be one in Tempe or Chandler.


She's near Ft. Huachuca. Goes to Phoenix several times a year. Mostly to fly out/in. They spend the night up there occasionally.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always rouge them.

sam



Sandy said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sandy - they will tan again. maybe you need a good massage to get everything lined up and smoothed out.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a amazing army base. I think it is an alternate landing site for the space shuttle.
She is not too far from Pearce. My friend who I met in knitting classes 8years ago has a winery in Pearce, Keeling Schaefer, and they make excellent wine.she should check it out.

Pontuf



kehinkle said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Kehinkle where in Phoenix is your sister? There may also be one in Tempe or Chandler.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OUCH!



thewren said:


> you could always rouge them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This morning's shot of my yucca flower.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still no call for work but was able to spend an hour or so with Brodee, my 2 yr old great grandson. My DD2 (his momma's aunt) picks him up on Fridays and spends time with him. He is learning so fast. Repeats everything one says so most have to be careful of their mouth. Lots of kisses and hugs today. 

Beautiful pics, Kate. Mountains and water, yeah! Gwenie, purple hair! Wow. I think about it sometimes but the most I have done is designs on my nails. Right now I am sporting neon green toe nails. DD2 picked out the color. Maybe when my hair goes completely white. Only piercings have been my ears and those are closed now. DS had his nipple pierced. No tattoos on me, either. Boring person, I guess.
Hope things get better for the ones who need it. Talk to you all on the new teaparty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our boys have been know to stand at the boittom of the front steps and pee - or stand out in the middle of the front yard behind the only tree and pee - you have to understand the tree is only about ten or so years old - about three inches in diameter. they have no shame. lol

sam



NanaCaren said:


> a slight crisis with the boys. they do not like to go upstairs to the bathroom - especially when mother is not there - heidi was over here - we were working on the computer - the boys came in - ayden was complaining that avery had peed on his pant leg. they had gone outside to pee - (a common ocurance) - and avery proceeded to pee on ayden pant leg. i asked him why he didn't move and he said "i did" - to which avery added - "i just peed a little higher and got him again". we could't help to laugh - the boys thought it was funny - isn't life wonderful. lol
> 
> now i need to get busy and catch up.
> 
> sam


That sounds like something Grants boys would do. 
We are potty training Seth, he said he had to pee. Next thing I hear is him opening the door and closing it. He came and said he pee'd. When he is here he lets the dogs out to go in the mornings. Yesterday he went out with them and was proud as ever, he did not go in his pants. However there was a puddle right outside the door.[/quote]


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the pictures of Skye. DD visited Scotland last fall and Skye was her very favorite place.

Rookie-so glad to hear that DGD's surgery is over. I hope this takes care of the situation.

Kathy -hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the pictures kate - it looks pretty baren - it's a wonder the sheep can find enough to eat.

do they still live in black houses?

sam



KateB said:


> Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's shot of my yucca flower.


That is really sprouting up. Can hardly wait to see the flowers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture kate - good you didn't lean out too far.

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning's shot of my yucca flower.
> ...


They can't be far a way now! One positive of our very dry summer!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> our boys have been know to stand at the boittom of the front steps and pee - or stand out in the middle of the front yard behind the only tree and pee - you have to understand the tree is only about ten or so years old - about three inches in diameter. they have no shame. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> Elishia's Ryan and Nicholas will do that too. Benjamin has out grown it. Elishia gets so embarrassed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The nice thing about dessert plants. Seth is wanting me to go outside to shovel with him, he is working on clearing the deck so he can ride his trike.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sad - healing energy to marianne's mom - it is so hard to let go of our furry children.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! Miserable night for me last night...still waiting for the antibiotic to kick in and to start feeling better...hopefully today
> 
> I just got a note from our dear Marianne. Her mom's elderly dog was in failing health and was in a lot of pain. Marianne took her mom's dog to the vet yesterday and all was peaceful on "Mandy's" trip over the Rainbow Bridge. Marianne wanted us all to know that she is fine and is thinking about us all but she probably won't be on here again until maybe Sunday. Her boys are coming home for the weekend. Marianne's mom is extremely sad but knows it was for the best. They plan to spend some quiet, family time together this weekend.
> 
> As we all know, it is extremely painful to lose a beloved family pet. I told Marianne to take all the time she needs and that we will be here when she returns.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are kidding aren't you? they are discussing obamacare - i'm staying away from it - bet there is lots or arguing going on in that thread. lol

sam



Pontuf said:


> One last question.
> How come ADM splits us up after so many pages but the Obamacare thread is 168+ pages and has not been split?
> Just wondering....never saw a thread with so many pages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

News Flash! Admin has split a topic on Smoking and Obamacare because of high page count.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you scroll down this page - gracious - such patterns - i would enjoy knitting haf as well as they do.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Speaking of bucket lists--I might have to add this to mine. Look at what just came across my facebook page: Circular Stranded Surprise Jacket, designed by EZ's grandson. http://www.schoolhousepress.com/patterns.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it might be because in has not come to a stop - ours are not split until a new one is begun.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > One last question.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly raises the adrenaline level.

sam



jknappva said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you get your nose repierced and i'll get new nipple rings in when i go to seattle.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's shot of my yucca flower.


Look at that thing...wowee, wowee, wow, wow  That is crazy how fast/big it is. I would enjoy watching it too


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, Kate. What a beautiful place!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning's shot of my yucca flower.
> ...


Big it certainly is! I am curious to knw if it will survive, or die off?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could always rouge them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I've managed to keep up somewhat today ( so far) only because I haven't done any recess duty yet. Getting ready to do recess in about 25 minutes. Then I will fall behind. See you later!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my...another EZ pattern (by way of grandson)and I'm still working on my ASJ in the workshop! Love the pattern...have bookmarked it you scoundral you! LOL Seriously thank you!



gottastch said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Curiosity got the better of me and had to go peek at the Obamacare-Smoking thread....I scanned through them pretty quickly, but what I saw was a lot misinformaton, some informed and lucid thoughts, inflamatory and deflamatory remarks and then digressions into religion and drone defense. 

Made me sure appreciate our safe and comfortale tea party table conversation.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow!!! Unbelievable how fast it is growing. Wouldn't it be cool to use a video camera and do some kind of time lapse filming to show it growing.



Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's shot of my yucca flower.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For real Sam....wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole! So glad we keep things light pretty much here.



thewren said:


> you are kidding aren't you? they are discussing obamacare - i'm staying away from it - bet there is lots or arguing going on in that thread. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For real Sam....wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole! So glad we keep things light pretty much here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking the exact same, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow!!! Unbelievable how fast it is growing. Wouldn't it be cool to use a video camera and do some kind of time lapse filming to show it growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is looking lovely just now with the morning sun shining on it- pity the background is my neighbour's roof!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Curiosity got the better of me and had to go peek at the Obamacare-Smoking thread....I scanned through them pretty quickly, but what I saw was a lot misinformaton, some informed and lucid thoughts, inflamatory and deflamatory remarks and then digressions into religion and drone defense.
> 
> Made me sure appreciate our safe and comfortale tea party table conversation.


we have had the occasional contre temps- but mostly we seem to steer clear of controversy...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

It is warming up slightly, last week the pond was mostly frozen.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow!!! Unbelievable how fast it is growing. Wouldn't it be cool to use a video camera and do some kind of time lapse filming to show it growing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that would be awesome


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > For real Sam....wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole! So glad we keep things light pretty much here.
> ...


Ditto


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh that's strange.



Lurker 2 said:


> News Flash! Admin has split a topic on Smoking and Obamacare because of high page count.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Me too. Who has time for all that negative energy.
I wouldn't waste my time.
I love our forum.


Pontuf

.


Sorlenna said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > For real Sam....wouldn't touch that with a 10 foot pole! So glad we keep things light pretty much here.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It is warming up slightly, last week the pond was mostly frozen.


That looks like a postcard view!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there. 
Pictures are all totally awesome!!!! Love you all (hahaha, even Sam who will not go green, even a tiny bit of green!) Zoe


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Double ditto.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


Your pictures are wonderful, Kate, but that waterfall is just scary! Well, to me anyways. I would definitely heed the warning sign.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have rain! I am doing the Happy Dance in my chair--hope it lasts a long time! Funny, when the thunder started, I didn't realize what it was at first since it's been so long since I heard any...!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > It is warming up slightly, last week the pond was mostly frozen.
> ...


Thank you. I will often take photos and make post cards when writing the grandchildren that live out of state.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there.
> Pictures are all totally awesome!!!! Love you all (hahaha, even Sam who will not go green, even a tiny bit of green!) Zoe


So sorry, Zoe. Wish you lived closer, then we could feel ill together


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Gottastch so sorry the anitbiotics are taking their sweet time kicking in. Hope you start feeling better soon.
> ...


Well put, Kathy. Thank you for keeping us up to date on Marianne's situation. I think we all tend to worry if she's not on line for more than a day or two.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a great idea Nana. What do you mount the pictures on to send?
Also you can buy 4 X 6 cards with a cut out window so you can slide in a photo. Joann's has them and they are really inexpensive with the 40% off coupon. I think I spend $5 for a pack of 20 and they are really nice card stock and envelopes. I buy the off white and white ones. We have so much wildlife in our yard that friends and family really enjoy the pictures and so much more personal than a store bought card.

The picture of your lake is beautiful! As are all your pictures. Thanks so much for posting.

pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there.
> ...


ok, you come on over to mine, I have a spare bedroom. But the deal is you look in my cupboards and cook your own stuff cause I am not up to it. hmmmm, perhaps I should make a huge pot of chicken soup for us!!!! going back to bed now!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> What a great idea Nana. What do you mount the pictures on to send?
> Also you can buy 4 X 6 cards with a cut out window so you can slide in a photo. Joann's has them and they are really inexpensive with the 40% off coupon. I think I spend $5 for a pack of 20 and they are really nice card stock and envelopes. I buy the off white and white ones. We have so much wildlife in our yard that friends and family really enjoy the pictures and so much more personal than a store bought card.
> 
> The picture of your lake is beautiful! As are all your pictures. Thanks so much for posting.
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Hahaha, Zoe, we just finished off our chicken soup. Rest well girlfriend


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


And you did not save me any!!!! hummph, now I have to make my own!  
(See the quote picture I put up in my last post after you replied to it.)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Maybe I can talk DH into coming along...he can cook for us while we recuperate...trouble is the menu would only be tomato soup (from the can) and grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


That is ok, would be nice to meet you and DH! I have cheese, bread, a frying pan, and tomatoe soup from the can so he can just make himself at home! oh, any furbabies are welcome too, Lucky shares and plays with four-footers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the dentist gave you antibiotics for the infection. Get well soon.



5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there.
> Pictures are all totally awesome!!!! Love you all (hahaha, even Sam who will not go green, even a tiny bit of green!) Zoe


{{{Gentle hugs Zoe }}} sorry the fibro is acting up on top of the tooth infection. The tooth is bad enough. Healing prayers coming your way!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I have used that quote a few times this winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have rain! I am doing the Happy Dance in my chair--hope it lasts a long time! Funny, when the thunder started, I didn't realize what it was at first since it's been so long since I heard any...!


That is such good news- lets hope it lasts and everything gets a good soaking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the pictures,Kate. Is the castle inhabited or a ruin? It's hard to tell if some of the windows are reflecting light or if it is passing through them. I would imagine that the scenes are just beautiful when the sun is shining.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> And you leaned out quite far enough for me, thank you!!


The castle's been owned and lived in by the same family (the McLeod's) for almost 800 years. This link tells you a lot more. www.dunvegancastle.com/


----------



## CarleneK (Mar 4, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there.
> ...


Zoe,sorry your having a bad day,hurry up & "get back in the pink"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


Works for me!! and besides, its Friday and the weekend is about to descend on us! (some already have the weekend!) 

Yes, I am on antibiotics for the infection.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This morning's shot of my yucca flower.


Wow, how tall is it?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CarleneK said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thanks Carlene! It is just the fibro and stuff, should be pink in no time. hmmmm, could speed up the process of pinking out by going in the hot shower and soaking myself! nah, too much effort and the mirror would get steamed up so I could not verify whether or not I was pink!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastitch hope your feeling better soon, hugs and healing thoughts for you too!! Love the waterfall,please don't ever lean out to get a picture. Course I'm scared of heights so..... The Obamacare thread no, no thanks. 
Lurker love your flower, how pretty! I hope that we get a good rain soon with some thunder would be ok. I love when you can hear it roll across the sky.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You sound as if your spirits are up, anyway, Zoe, and that's good! Keep mending!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > This morning's shot of my yucca flower.
> ...


At a guess about ten foot high, from the ground. the flower itself is about 18 inches long now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You sound as if your spirits are up, anyway, Zoe, and that's good! Keep mending!


hey Sorlena, thanks. My motto sometimes runs like this: I am having a good day because tomorrow could be worse!

love reading the KTP posts.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gottastitch hope your feeling better soon, hugs and healing thoughts for you too!! Love the waterfall,please don't ever lean out to get a picture. Course I'm scared of heights so..... The Obamacare thread no, no thanks.
> Lurker love your flower, how pretty! I hope that we get a good rain soon with some thunder would be ok. I love when you can hear it roll across the sky.


It is quite a bonus, because it has been so unexpected...
I also love a good thunderstorm- We do get quite spectacular ones at times, including the small tornadoes that tend to form.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks cold with the snow right up to the edge.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> It is warming up slightly, last week the pond was mostly frozen.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks for the pictures kate - it looks pretty baren - it's a wonder the sheep can find enough to eat.
> 
> do they still live in black houses?
> 
> ...


No, the Black Houses are only museum pieces, in fact we remarked on how many brand new houses there were, usually on their own right in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > You sound as if your spirits are up, anyway, Zoe, and that's good! Keep mending!
> ...


And Sam will be starting the new week shortly!
Feel better soon, Zoe!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm putting "Lazy Lasagna" in the oven soon and am going to soak in a hot bubble bath - ahhhhhhhh. Okay, okay, I didn't forget...mention a recipe, must post said recipe 

LAZY LASAGNA

1 1/2 c. uncooked, wide egg noodles
1 c. spaghetti sauce (I'm using my own with low salt)
3/4 c. shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/2 c. cottage cheese
2 T. grated Parmesan cheese

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain. Warm the spaghetti sauce. Stir in mozzarella cheese and cottage cheese. Fold in noodles. Pour into two greased 2-cup baking dishes. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese.

Bake uncovered, at 375 degrees F, for 20 minutes or until bubbly. 

Yield: 2 servings

Nutrition Fact: 1 serving equals 399 calories, 16 g fat (8 g saturated fat), 71 mg cholesterol, 1,117 mg sodium, 36 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 26 g protein

I think the sodium value is high but I use my own sauce I canned last fall so know how much salt is in it. It is easy and tastes pretty good with minimal effort...gotta love that! To tell you the truth, I don't think I'm even going to put this in the oven...change the title to Easy Skillet Lasagna


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for the link kate - i have it up in another window and will read later.

sam



KateB said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pictures,Kate. Is the castle inhabited or a ruin? It's hard to tell if some of the windows are reflecting light or if it is passing through them. I would imagine that the scenes are just beautiful when the sun is shining.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy - thank you kathy

sam



gottastch said:


> I'm putting "Lazy Lasagna" in the oven soon and am going to soak in a hot bubble bath - ahhhhhhhh. Okay, okay, I didn't forget...mention a recipe, must post said recipe
> 
> LAZY LASAGNA


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there.
> Pictures are all totally awesome!!!! Love you all (hahaha, even Sam who will not go green, even a tiny bit of green!) Zoe


Hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

have any of you seen the avatar of phyllis mcdaniel? very apt for one of the conversations here. DH and his his twin brother used to be sent outside to try and aim over a fence (they lived in the country). All I remember about my little brothers learning is that they all missed the toilet- maybe that is why so many are encouraged to go outside?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have rain! I am doing the Happy Dance in my chair--hope it lasts a long time! Funny, when the thunder started, I didn't realize what it was at first since it's been so long since I heard any...!


Well seen you don't live in Scotland! We often don't recognise the big yellow thing in the sky..... :roll: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi all my KTP buddies, not having such a good day here -- fibromyalgia and infection in the tooth/sinuses. Just hanging in there.
> Pictures are all totally awesome!!!! Love you all (hahaha, even Sam who will not go green, even a tiny bit of green!) Zoe


Oh, poor thing! I do hope you feel better soon. Just one would be bad but to have the fibro and the infection is just a little too much. My prayers, love and hugs to you, Zoe!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

When we replaced toilets in our home, I remember dear mother-in-law saying not to get a round bowl but to get the oval bowl because of dear son and dear husband...lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's time.

sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152741-1.html#2923829


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That sounds like an idyllic day!!! The fresh sea air and full belly would put be right to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

DH says, wood that has been wet a long time may have moisture stay inside for a long time. He says does it smoke a lot? If it does that is a sure give away.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > We have rain! I am doing the Happy Dance in my chair--hope it lasts a long time! Funny, when the thunder started, I didn't realize what it was at first since it's been so long since I heard any...!
> ...


Ah, but I might if I could! That's the first place I've always wanted to go if I could! And, believe it or not, seeing the sun all the time does get tiresome as well...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's been confirmed that it was the neighbor lady on the corner who had another seizure and is still in the hospital. I'm sending a meatloaf dinner over there for tonight---its a pretty messed up household as mentioned earlier---but in need of care and help just the same.
> 
> Off to make some coffee and have something to eat...didn't sleep well last night so just may try a morning nap before the little guy gets here this afternoon.
> 
> Please pray at 8:15 a.m. when DGD goes into surgery to have the ear tubes put in. DIL was worried about being able to keep DGD busy and distracted from wanting to eat or drink before going....it's hard to say no to a 1 year old when they're hungry!


Maryanne at about 2 rummaged through my handbag and found some sultannas which she proceeded to eat- so she got pushed to the end of the list! She had no idea why I wasn't feeding her so she found herself food. She would chew on the one mouthful for ages so when she got irritable in the car I would just give her a few sultanas and she would be quite for about 15minutes on the one mouthfull! And they still came out the other end nicely hydrated!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KAte those are lovely photos- glad you didn't lean over too far we don't want to lose you. 
The cliff we sat on for tea last noight was no where near as dramatic- could have fallen from it without any real injury I would think- though I still wouldn't want to do so. 
A lovely cool breeze has just blwon through the window! Not that it will last.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


And I've just spread your dastadlly works further- posted it onto the Surprise jacket workshop where coulour work had been discussed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And, believe it or not, seeing the sun all the time does get tiresome as well...


Does it ever!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > gottastch said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :mrgreen: Mwahaha. My work here is done! LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The only time I have ever seen this was a century plant. It grew so fast and so large. The plant died after blooming. So much energy spent.

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The only time I have ever seen this was a century plant. It grew so fast and so large. The plant died after blooming. So much energy spent.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what happens!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HMMMM I can do this! I think I have all the ingredients!

Thanks!

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> I'm putting "Lazy Lasagna" in the oven soon and am going to soak in a hot bubble bath - ahhhhhhhh. Okay, okay, I didn't forget...mention a recipe, must post said recipe
> 
> LAZY LASAGNA
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Jumping over ! Thanks for the link Sam

Pontuf



thewren said:


> it's time.
> 
> sam
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152741-1.html#2923829


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ptofValerie said:
> 
> 
> > Something peculiar in my reply NanaCaren as it has turned up in the middle of Sams. Dear wee pet Seth!
> ...


Grdson was standing outside peeing on a tree just like his father and I lol until my friend said what are you laughing at.....OH ..just the dogs...heee.. no houses near us.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > He's got the idea - that's 3/4 of the battle....just need to change locations and make sure he has a stool tall enough to stand on to reach the cammode.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Yea - I watch the DGS every day and have since he was 6 mos. so alot of the teaching has been in my care and it's very important that it stays at Mom's house too....which as sometimes very hard for DD----she had enough on her plate with DH cancer and death....but DGS has come through great---not the best eater as DD would give him fast food on week-ends, but we're working on that now an don't think it's irreversible. He's going to learn that at Grandma's, we eat what's been cooked and put in front of us.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> purplelady said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ! boys,, I raised 4 o' them!
> ...


wild child...did you think you would have such a nice large family and close by? Wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

KateB said:


> Going to try for some more pics of Skye. Seems to work best when I do one at a time, so bear with me. (Is that the right kind of bear/bare?! :roll: )


Love your pictures. Will look up the castle. Love google earth for my travels.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > So beautiful . Thanks Nana.
> ...


Happy women's day ladies! I think the flower is an azaela as I used to grow them as houseplants. The leaves and blooms are identical.
Not to leave the guys out, have a great gentlemen's day today too!!! Zoe [/quote]

got to be an azalea or a rhododendron type...where is gingerwich?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad you were safe taking the picture of the waterfall.
> 
> Good news and thanks for the prayers. DGD had the ear tubes put this morning and is out and doing well....parents knew she was fine when she gave them her crinkled up nose smile!! Hope its the answer to no more ear infections, pain, and sleepless nights.


very good news. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gripe here: Last load of firewood I bought is terrible. It will not stay lit. Looks almost rotted. I know it wasn't fresh cut but can firewood be over cured? I hate to purchase any more but it sure is nice to light in the morning to knock off the chill and then again late in the evening. Grrrrrr. What can make the firewood hard to burn other than being green which I know this isn't green?


what type of firewood? We burn oak, fir, some pine, and madrone. I have an allergy to oak smoke..make sinus stop up and eye red....but sometimes need to BEAR it...lol


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> One last question.
> How come ADM splits us up after so many pages but the Obamacare thread is 168+ pages and has not been split?
> Just wondering....never saw a thread with so many pages.


what is this Obamacare thread? I suppose its political. Wonder if this is the cause {OBcare} for a name brand med now cost three times more. Requested doc to let me try something else. Hope I find something that will work. I guess this is the pain of having insurance. Not funny :XD:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good day all, have my coffee and I am ready to start my day. Looks good out side, sun yaaaaaaa, blue sky's. hope all are well and looking forward to today. New day, new things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Good day all, have my coffee and I am ready to start my day. Looks good out side, sun yaaaaaaa, blue sky's. hope all are well and looking forward to today. New day, new things.


New Tea Party?!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Patches39 said:
> 
> 
> > Good day all, have my coffee and I am ready to start my day. Looks good out side, sun yaaaaaaa, blue sky's. hope all are well and looking forward to today. New day, new things.
> ...


I always wake up on a Saturday morning with a smile on my face as I know I will have a few pages to read of the new TP what more do I need with my cup of coffee and a warm bed !


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Rookieretiree, Now to save up for the trip! It helps alot to know when to plan for!


RookieRetiree said:


> You'd need to head West before Spring Break and before summer vacation -- many spring breaks are starting next week and go through the end of the month...so maybe 2nd week in April---hope it's not too hot there then.
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You can drive in the Grand Canyon park most of the year but in the summer because of the huge crowds they make you park and you will have to take the bus. Not sure when that starts but probably when the schools get out. It's not hot there like in our desert and you will need to take a jacket and sweater for the evenings. I suggest staying in the park, there are some great options. We love El Tovar it's a large hunting lodge and right on the rim with a very good restaurant. Also Bright Angel lodge is nice. We have never stayed there but hear great things. There are many lodges in the park.You need to book early because these lodges fill up or call to see if there is a cancellation, we've done that a few times and gotten lucky. The Grand Canyon is an awesome experience. If you can you should hike some of the trails. Lots of wildlife and deer. If you plan a trip out this way please let me know and I can recommend lodging, restaurants, sites, must sees, shopping, ...if you like. I'm sure AZsticks has lots of favorites too.

Pontuf



nittergma said:


> Thanks Rookieretiree, Now to save up for the trip! It helps alot to know when to plan for!
> 
> 
> RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZsticks we stopped and ate at Eat at Joes in Wikieup. Delicious! Best BBQ I've had since North Carolina. Got stopped for speeding but nice DPS gentleman let us off with a warning.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks pontuf, It sounds great!! We usually camp when we go on trips are there many good campgrounds nearby? I would love to hike some of those trails! I'm going to take notes and make a "dream book" and save for it.


Pontuf said:


> You can drive in the Grand Canyon park most of the year but in the summer because of the huge crowds they make you park and you will have to take the bus. Not sure when that starts but probably when the schools get out. It's not hot there like in our desert and you will need to take a jacket and sweater for the evenings. I suggest staying in the park, there are some great options. We love El Tovar it's a large hunting lodge and right on the rim with a very good restaurant. Also Bright Angel lodge is nice. We have never stayed there but hear great things. There are many lodges in the park.You need to book early because these lodges fill up or call to see if there is a cancellation, we've done that a few times and gotten lucky. The Grand Canyon is an awesome experience. If you can you should hike some of the trails. Lots of wildlife and deer. If you plan a trip out this way please let me know and I can recommend lodging, restaurants, sites, must sees, shopping, ...if you like. I'm sure AZsticks has lots of favorites too.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yes! Lots of camping all over Arizona! Camping is HUGE! I'll check with friends and get back to you with some recommended camping spots,

Pontuf



nittergma said:


> Thanks pontuf, It sounds great!! We usually camp when we go on trips are there many good campgrounds nearby? I would love to hike some of those trails! I'm going to take notes and make a "dream book" and save for it.
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Is there a new tea party starting on 8 Mar? I'm not seeing one. Kindly inform if there is and its location.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is there a new tea party starting on 8 Mar? I'm not seeing one. Kindly inform if there is and its location.


sam gives the link on page 97- it is fairly well down the page!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Its on the first page 2/3 way down.

Pontuf

.


flyty1n said:


> Is there a new tea party starting on 8 Mar? I'm not seeing one. Kindly inform if there is and its location.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is there a new tea party starting on 8 Mar? I'm not seeing one. Kindly inform if there is and its location.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-152741-1.html#2923829


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Ceili...thanks for the recipe


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Zoe, I hope you are feeling better. Hugs to you and Trixie.

Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is even better than little boys and mud puddles!!! Thanks for the laugh Sam.


thewren said:


> i really didn't intend for it to be this late before i made it back - i had lunch with heidi and gary - we discussed toilets - interesting table conversation. lol with the new bathroom floor came a new toilet. it was a leaky toilet that rotted out the floor to begin with. a case of a stitch in time saves nine not being done - gary installed the toilet over a used seat - and didn't repair it even after they saw the leak. oh well.
> 
> so we discussed which one they were going to get - i never knew there were so many choices - i like the idea of a heated seat. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

Do not know whether someone has suggested this already (am behind with KP). One of our cats started peeing inside. We had to take her to the vet on another matter and to our surprise found she had diabetes hence the peeing! We treated her with daily injections until she self healed (which cats apparently can do) but she died sometime later from cancer. Might pay to get her blood sugar checked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

suzy122 said:


> Do not know whether someone has suggested this already (am behind with KP). One of our cats started peeing inside. We had to take her to the vet on another matter and to our surprise found she had diabetes hence the peeing! We treated her with daily injections until she self healed (which cats apparently can do) but she died sometime later from cancer. Might pay to get her blood sugar checked.


welcome to the Knitting Tea Party, Suzy- and your helpful thought for Sam- I will make sure he has seen it! do feel free to drop by again- many of us are at the KTP 8th March 2013 - it did not show up on my Digest this week, but we are there! Sam has this amazing expanding table- and loves to have newcomers drop in- always someone is up, over the globe!


----------



## AdelineW13 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

